# Heroes, Inc. : Rasheman



## DM_Matt (Feb 13, 2007)

After about a day of sailing, Maggie accomplishes a breakthrough.  She realizes that the mythal's teleportation abilities require about a dozen teleport spells cast into it to charge it, but that it can absorb outsiders self-only teleportation.  Alethia's lantern archons are able to quickly charge it up, and Maggie manages to plot a location by scrying.  

Rasheman is mostly a peninsula, with high mountains to the east blocking access except in the far North, and lakes and rivers to the south and West.  To the South is Lake Mulsantir, from which River Mulsantir curves around North and West until it hits Lake Ashane.  The river leaves the lake at the not-so-creatively-named city of Mulsantir, a trading town at the beginning of the Golden Way that leads up through Rashemen.  Winter is beginning, and the waters are largely frozen already, making this a key time for the Thayans to cross the Mulsantir waterways.

The Rashemi gain much magic from the spirits of the land, and as such are highly superstitious.  They live just to the North of Thay, a mighty, evil , and expansionist power, and as such, they have developed a bit of a seige mentaity and sometimes distrust outsiders.  Kayla refers to that quality as "prudent, practical caution."  Maggie claims  Xenophobia is a better word for it. The Ruling Witches are led by the Witch-Queen, and a mighty warrior referred to only as the Iron Lord leads the military, which consist of very large militias and a large number of berserker lodges, entities often named after animals analogous to thier fighting styles that each have branches all over the country.  The Rashemi are very competitive and enjoy a wide variety of sports and ither games.

Maggie targets the hills to the North of Mulsantir, and teleports you sucessfully.  You find Thayans garissoned outside the city, to the North, as well as in camps along the golden Way.  You also notice that Mulsantir flies an unusual flag -- neither Rashemi nor Thayan.  It is a half-skeletal sabretooth tiger head in front of an orange flame, on a red field.

Kayla seems noticably shaken when she sees the flag.  "This is the flag of House Milshilar.  They are a powerful merchant family in Mulsantir, rumored to secretly harbor practitioners of dark magics.  They also lead the Tiger Lodge of Mulsantir, and are influential with some of the other local lodges.  I investigated them a few years back -- the witches felt they were a threat -- and a number of lower-level affiliates were arrested for involvement with orgnaized crime, but we could never pin anything on the house leaders.   Its not clear how, but it appears that they may have taken the city in conjunction with the Thayans.  Mulsantir is home to Southern Headwuarters, and my brother is a member of the Tiger Lodge -- in fact, if there is anytihng positive here, it is likely that this means he lives.  we must enter the city and investigate"


----------



## kirinke (Feb 13, 2007)

Alethia ponders this for a moment and slips on her ring of mind shielding, something she felt she hadn't needed to use since the demon revealed himself. If the Thayans and this house Milshilar sensed what she harbored, it.... Would be bad to say the least.

"Guys, Naverone and I are camoflagued now. So don't freak if you don't sense anything from us," she said, tapping her ring of mind-shielding significantly.

_*And I'm going to have hide myself again, the last thing we need is those down there sensing us.*_ he said, agreeing with Alethia's assessment, reluctantly.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 13, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Kayla seems noticably shaken when she sees the flag.  "This is the flag of House Milshilar.  They are a powerful merchant family in Mulsantir, rumored to secretly harbor practitioners of dark magics.  They also lead the Tiger Lodge of Mulsantir, and are influential with some of the other local lodges.  I investigated them a few years back -- the witches felt they were a threat -- and a number of lower-level affiliates were arrested for involvement with orgnaized crime, but we could never pin anything on the house leaders.   Its not clear how, but it appears that they may have taken the city in conjunction with the Thayans.  Mulsantir is home to Southern Headwuarters, and my brother is a member of the Tiger Lodge -- in fact, if there is anytihng positive here, it is likely that this means he lives.  we must enter the city and investigate"





"We shall trust you in this Kayla,"  Timrin says slowly, "but how do we enter the city?"

"The Thayans are already here and if your people are as suspicious of outsiders as you say... well, you don't get much more conspicuous than me.  I do not wish to endanger anyone.  Maybe I should stay behind?"

Timrin rises to his full height throwing his arms out wide for emphasis.  His gleaming gold toned plate, silver hair, and glowing silver eyes mark him as unusual even among his own fair skinned people.  Here among the dark haired, dark eyed Rashemi he would be dangerously obvious.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 13, 2007)

Shando is taken aback by the sudden and vast distances they were able to cover with the citadel.  He is certainly familiar with teleport, but not on such a large scale.  "I haven't been this close to home in years.  If we have to leave Rashaman, we may find some refuge in Damarra.  Its *only*" he snorts "a thousand or so miles in that direction.  This Citadel can make that in a single jump.  We may have allies there too."

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Feb 13, 2007)

"I'm not exactly inconspicious either," she said, indicating her own strange gold eyes and silver hair, courtesy of the changes the blessings of Selune had wrought since she had joined with the Hidden Shield. "Kayla, it's your call. I'll stay behind as well, if I must."


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 13, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "We shall trust you in this Kayla,"  Timrin says slowly, "but how do we enter the city?"
> 
> "The Thayans are already here and if your people are as suspicious of outsiders as you say... well, you don't get much more conspicuous than me.  I do not wish to endanger anyone.  Maybe I should stay behind?"
> 
> Timrin rises to his full height throwing his arms out wide for emphasis.  His gleaming gold toned plate, silver hair, and glowing silver eyes mark him as unusual even among his own fair skinned people.  Here among the dark haired, dark eyed Rashemi he would be dangerously obvious.




Kayla answers "Mulsantir is the most open to foreigners, being a trading city...and it looks like they decided to be open to the Thayans, too.  Do you not have access to minor illusions that can make you less...conspicuous?  Can you all suppress your gloweyness?"

Dalin adds "Our longsight magicks and scrying seem to indicate that the city is still conducting trade, and people seems to be coming and going releltively freely, though there are of course checkpoints at the enterences and exits.  It does not seem to be under seige.  It may not be too difficult to get in."

Kayla adds "I will approach Kasul, scion of the Milshilar clan and the leader of the Tiger Lodge Berserkers, and see what he will tell me.  I am aqauinted with him from my time here, but I should go alone.  Hopefully my brother will be there, too. There are many other things to be done, however, so I suggest we split up.  Someone should comb the underworld for information, someone should investigate the nature and strength of the Thayan presese, someone should look into what is required if we need to strike at Tiger Lodge and House Milsilar, and what their forces and defenses are...I am sure there is lots to do"


----------



## kirinke (Feb 14, 2007)

ooc:
Could the demon make Alethia, Timrin and Shando seem normal? They go in as they are and the Thayans are probly gonna be not so happy to see em.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 14, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Could the demon make Alethia, Timrin and Shando seem normal? They go in as they are and the Thayans are probly gonna be not so happy to see em.




OOC:  Of the three Shando is the most normal appearing.  He only glows when he wants to.He looks like a peasent and long as he doesn't call attention to himslef, probably wouldn't be noticed.  Its you guys who are the freaks.     

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Feb 14, 2007)

ooc:
Lol. The minute Alethia looses her temper or the demon goes into battle-rage, the gig is up, they start glowing like a florescent light bulb.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 14, 2007)

"Some things are changeable,"  Timrin says as he uses the glamer on his armor to cover it with the form of more inconspicuous clothing.  

"And some things are not," he smirks as his visage remains as angelic as ever.

"Maggie, perhaps you could help with this?  Normally I would not favor illusions but this seems wholly appropriate."


OOC:  My suggestions, certainly open to debate...

Maggie seems like the best person to gauge the Thayan threat because of her magical expertise and cultural knowledge.  Timrin would near demand to escort her on such a dangerous venture.  They among all the threats in this city, can probably pierce our disguises.

Shando can work among the poor and maybe learn the word on the street,  

Dyria (and Devan if she wants the assistance) can assess the strength of the Tiger lodge and Milshilar.

While I would suggest Alethia and Murdock knock a few skulls in the underworld.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 14, 2007)

ooc:
Underworld as in the criminal element or the drowish element?


----------



## frostrune (Feb 14, 2007)

OOC:  I believe Kayla was referring to the criminal element.  I though you might enjoy that


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 14, 2007)

Maggie and Naverone can easily make you guys look more normal.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 14, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  I believe Kayla was referring to the criminal element.  I though you might enjoy that




ooc:
Well, it wouldn't be the first time Alethia had to infiltrate something. I mean it is a proper rangery thing to do. And the demon probably would enjoy it as well. He gets to play tough and menacing.


----------



## Falkus (Feb 14, 2007)

> Dyria (and Devan if she wants the assistance) can assess the strength of the Tiger lodge and Milshilar.




Sounds like the best use of her abilities. Dyria wouldn't mind having Devan tag along. It would be best if Dyria kept away from the Thayans, given her rather strong opinions on slavery, and her instinctive and extreme reactions to it.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 15, 2007)

IC
_*Yell for help if things go badly,*_ the demon told the others dryly. _*I'll be keeping a spectral eye and ear out for you all.*_

Alethia turned towards the Warlock. "Well Murdoch, wanna go see what the local criminal element thinks of this situation?" she asked with an arched eyebrow.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 15, 2007)

OOC:  Devan will cast some protective spells before we split up and head out.  Can't figure out which right now.  It's Valentines Day and I've got some RL obligations to take care of


----------



## kirinke (Feb 15, 2007)

ooc:
Go get yourself some!


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 15, 2007)

So how are you getting into the city?  Scry-teleport?  If so, you may need to deal with the fact that the checkpoints probably issue papers, and yu won't have any.  Flying past defenses or breaking through the ice and entering through the sewers poses similar problems, but are also posibilities.  Are you entering normally?  If so, together or separately, and what would your cover story be?


----------



## frostrune (Feb 15, 2007)

Do we anticipate external checkpoints only or additonal checkpoints within the city?  How difficult would be be to simply 'request' papers?  Yes, it is annoying that paladins have to do everything legally.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 15, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Do we anticipate external checkpoints only or additonal checkpoints within the city?  How difficult would be be to simply 'request' papers?  Yes, it is annoying that paladins have to do everything legally.




Maggie and Dalin go back to check on that.  Since it often flies at hgh altitudes from which it is difficult to see much on the ground, the ship has magicks for scrying and far sight, and Maggie and Dalin have maanged to partially integrate them with the ones they already had your mythal doing.  Alas, some of its more powerful scrying abilities seem to be based on Cronos' dimension-hopping magicks that you guys can't fix.

Maggie reports back "It seems that Tiger Lodge warriors who patrol can and do demand papers periodically.  It seems that at the enterences, Tiger Lodge troops, with a few Thayans, question travelers and grant them entry papers for a fee.  They do not seem to be turning many people away, but we did see one guy get grabbed by the throat by a Tiger Clan guard and suddenly burst into flames, and another who was beaten and chained and taken off by the Thayans."


----------



## Falkus (Feb 15, 2007)

At the mention of someone being dragged off in chains by the Thayans, Dyria's faced turned wooden. "I could provide a diversion to help you get into the city," she volunteered. "I could easily make enough noise at a gate to draw all the attention onto me. And please, it would be my pleasure to do this."


----------



## frostrune (Feb 15, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> At the mention of someone being dragged off in chains by the Thayans, Dyria's faced turned wooden. "I could provide a diversion to help you get into the city," she volunteered. "I could easily make enough noise at a gate to draw all the attention onto me. And please, it would be my pleasure to do this."




Timrin looks at Dyria sympathetically understanding where those comments came from.

"While I'm sure you could more than provide sufficient distraction, I have two concerns regarding this plan:

1)  How will you escape?

2)  Like it or not you are famous now.  The Thayans in particular may recognize you.  Even if you escape, simply knowing you were here may put our enemies on high alert.  This would potentially place the plan and everyone else in danger."

"We must be as inconspicuous as possible here until we understand the situation.  At that point, I'm sure that you will have more than sufficient opportunity to teach the Thayans the error of their ways."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 15, 2007)

Alethia looked thoughtful as they argued. "Kayla, you are a Rashemi officer correct? Perhaps you could wrangle something with your queen or your brother. We are here to help, after all."


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 15, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia looked thoughtful as they argued. "Kayla, you are a Rashemi officer correct? Perhaps you could wrangle something with your queen or your brother. We are here to help, after all."




"It seems that Mulsantir is no longer under Rashemi control.  My status is more likely a hinderance than a help," Kayla says.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 15, 2007)

Alethia looked tired at this, not really surprised. "If you brother yet lives, he is either a traitor to your people, locked up someplace secure, or working undercover. In any case, it would be wise not to trust him automatically." she told the woman gently. "Could we scry for him?"


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 16, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia turned towards the Warlock. "Well Murdoch, wanna go see what the local criminal element thinks of this situation?" she asked with an arched eyebrow.




"I'm up for it, but we'll definitely attract unwanted attention. I'm weary of roaming around invisible, the thayan wizards would likely spot me rather quickly.  Murdoch turns around to the others.
It's clear that the Thayans are openly involved with the Tiger Lodge of Mulsantir, and the Thayans are known to be evil and the ennemies of Waterdeep. Why don't we simply demand to enter thecity, and clean house when they try to blow us up with flames? I simply don't see why we should be subtle in our liberation of this city"


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 16, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia looked tired at this, not really surprised. "If you brother yet lives, he is either a traitor to your people, locked up someplace secure, or working undercover. In any case, it would be wise not to trust him automatically." she told the woman gently. "Could we scry for him?"




"I suppose we could, but the Lodges are often protected from such things, and I'd rather not alert them that he is being sought.  Just checkout out the gates and the streets is one thing, scrying into the Lodges is far riskier.  I will be careful.  But I must go to Tiger Lodge., she says.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 16, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> "I'm up for it, but we'll definitely attract unwanted attention. I'm weary of roaming around invisible, the thayan wizards would likely spot me rather quickly.  Murdoch turns around to the others.
> It's clear that the Thayans are openly involved with the Tiger Lodge of Mulsantir, and the Thayans are known to be evil and the ennemies of Waterdeep. Why don't we simply demand to enter thecity, and clean house when they try to blow us up with flames? I simply don't see why we should be subtle in our liberation of this city"




"House Milshilar is very powerful and influential, and we know not the circumstances under which they have gained power.  As martial law goes, this city seems pretty lightly controlled.     We do not know how deeply their support runs, nor whether their forces are hidden, nor whether enchantments are at work, nor the full strength of their forces.  Plus, if we were to try to seize the city, walking up to the gates and mounting a frontal assault is not exactly the most likely path to success"


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 16, 2007)

"I believe this is a time that stealth and subtlety may get better results than landing in front of the main gates and launching spells at the walls.  Do not worry Murdoch, I am sure you will get your chance to blow something up, or set it on fire or metl it with acid in the near future."

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Feb 16, 2007)

"Remember Murdoch, that Waterdeep is our enemy now as well, for Zarun is in charge and is allied with the twice damned." she waved to the army below them. "This is not the fault of the Thayans or the Rashemi. This is soley the fault of Cronos and his fellow demons."


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 16, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Remember Murdoch, that Waterdeep is our enemy now as well, for Zarun is in charge and is allied with the twice damned." she waved to the army below them. "This is not the fault of the Thayans or the Rashemi. This is soley the fault of Cronos and his fellow demons."




Kayla differs, not quite rageful, but cold "No, no, its also the Thayans' fault.  And quite possibly the Tiger Lodge.  The Thayans have wanted to invade Rasheman for decades.  Its just now that they apparently aquired the means to do so...And they will keep trying until the Red Wizards and their monsterous armies are destroyed and their cities burned to the ground."


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 16, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Kayla differs, not quite rageful, but cold "No, no, its also the Thayans' fault.  And quite possibly the Tiger Lodge.  The Thayans have wanted to invade Rasheman for decades.  Its just now that they apparently aquired the means to do so...And they will keep trying until the Red Wizards and their monsterous armies are destroyed and their cities burned to the ground."




Maggie only partially agrees "'Tis true, the Thayans need no outside excuse to start plotting evil...but maybe the mass smiting can wait until we've averted whatever apocalypse our enemies are preparing."


----------



## frostrune (Feb 16, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Maggie only partially agrees "'Tis true, the Thayans need no outside excuse to start plotting evil...but maybe the mass smiting can wait until we've averted whatever apocalypse our enemies are preparing."




"Thay and Rashamen, Sembia and Cormyr... neither likes the other.  Never will."

"All have been played for the greater gain of the twice damned.  Some of you may have personal agendas here.  Please remember the bigger picture and what is involved."

"We need to be subtle, we need to gather information."

"Stay focused on how we get inside",  Timrin scolds.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 16, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Thay and Rashamen, Sembia and Cormyr... neither likes the other.  Never will."
> 
> "All have been played for the greater gain of the twice damned.  Some of you may have personal agendas here.  Please remember the bigger picture and what is involved."
> 
> ...




"I hope to walk through one of the gates.  Simple enough plan."

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Feb 17, 2007)

"Sometimes, simple is best. Monks and priestesses are hardly threatening, unless of course angered." Alethia grinned and turned to Kayla. "How does the Rashemi view the Lady Selune? Does this city have a temple or shrine dedicated to her? I could pose as a simple traveling priestess."


----------



## Falkus (Feb 17, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin looks at Dyria sympathetically understanding where those comments came from.
> 
> 
> "We must be as inconspicuous as possible here until we understand the situation.  At that point, I'm sure that you will have more than sufficient opportunity to teach the Thayans the error of their ways."




"Fine," Dyria growled. "But we're not leaving this city until every slaver here is dead. And if I see one taking a slave, he dies, I don't care what the situation is, I will not let it pass."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 17, 2007)

_*Lass, I know your past and I understand your anger, but you cannot start a war on your own and we are vastly outnumbered here. The only thing you will accomplish is your own death, for little gain, for every slave you free here, they will either be recaptured or more will take their place.*_ the demon said gently, his deep mental voice conveying the images of Dyria fighting to free a slave, falling down as guards leap to stop before the others can come to her defense and more slaves being taken, without so much as a pause in the transaction.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 17, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "I believe this is a time that stealth and subtlety may get better results than landing in front of the main gates and launching spells at the walls.  Do not worry Murdoch, I am sure you will get your chance to blow something up, or set it on fire or metl it with acid in the near future."




"I would much rather not use my powers, but alas, I agree that the time for them will come soon enough. For the infiltration of the city, I can fly-in invisibly and scout around. If some want to enter in disguise, I can offer air support, and report what I see telepathically."

Barnak also adds: "I can follow, but I'm no good at being subtle. I'll need magical help to hide my identity".
OCC: DM_Matt, please note that Barnak now has a contingent summon monster 7 from leveling up (Thaumaturgist lvl 4).


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 19, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Sometimes, simple is best. Monks and priestesses are hardly threatening, unless of course angered." Alethia grinned and turned to Kayla. "How does the Rashemi view the Lady Selune? Does this city have a temple or shrine dedicated to her? I could pose as a simple traveling priestess."




Nope.  The prominent religions in Rasheman are Chauntea, Milekkii, and Mystra, as well as various forms of animism and spirit worship.

BTW, Hawkeye, what kind of cohort are you taking?  I'd suggest a druid, since 1) they are good VOP candidates, and 2) the nature banesword is currently in the hands of the NPC Fin. If you go Druid and are wildshape-centric rather than a summoner druid or nature wizard druid, I also suggest a level of monk.  Play what you want, though.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 19, 2007)

So, actions everyone?


----------



## frostrune (Feb 19, 2007)

OOC:  It seems as though a disguise won't be that big of a problem but these 'papers' might.  Once we get that covered I think we revert to our original plan of splitting up: Maggie and I chaecking out the Thayans, Dyria and Devan learning the strengths of the Tiger lodge, Murdock and Alethia hitting the underworld, and Shando getting the word from the common man.

Now, how do we get these papers or figure a way around them?


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 19, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> BTW, Hawkeye, what kind of cohort are you taking?  I'd suggest a druid, since 1) they are good VOP candidates, and 2) the nature banesword is currently in the hands of the NPC Fin. If you go Druid and are wildshape-centric rather than a summoner druid or nature wizard druid, I also suggest a level of monk.  Play what you want, though.




OOC:  I haven't had time to consider anything.  Wrok, family, school, funeral for a friend, house hunting etc... have all kept me busy.  I will keep it in mind.

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Feb 19, 2007)

OOC:  Maybe we are looking at our information gathering in the wrong order?  Maybe having Alethia and Murdock sneak in and contact the criminal element is the way to start.  Perhaps they can obtain forged 'papers' for a price?  It will also help them make contacts with those opposed to the current rule.

DM-Matt, how would you rule on Timrin knowingly using forged id papers?  Is this an unjust government or don't we really know as yet?


----------



## Falkus (Feb 19, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> _*Lass, I know your past and I understand your anger, but you cannot start a war on your own and we are vastly outnumbered here. The only thing you will accomplish is your own death, for little gain, for every slave you free here, they will either be recaptured or more will take their place.*_ the demon said gently, his deep mental voice conveying the images of Dyria fighting to free a slave, falling down as guards leap to stop before the others can come to her defense and more slaves being taken, without so much as a pause in the transaction.




"Fine, I'll try to stay out of trouble in the city," Dyria said, sensing that further argument wouldn't get her anywhere.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 19, 2007)

Dyria gets a phantom sensation of somebody patting her sympathetically on the shoulder. _*You're a good lass, don't let the memory of those who hurt you bring you down to their level. It's too easy to slip from the path of vengeance into depravity. Never forget that.*_ the demon told her.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 19, 2007)

OCC: Actually, Murdoch has a bunch of roguish followers that escaped from Waterdeep. One of them is a 9th level doppleganger (my character sheet says 6th level, but I've never leveled up Murdoch's followers, aside from Barnak).

I'll let DM_Matt rule if it's ok to involve obscure followers never alluded to before   
However, I couldn't picture a better candidate for this type of covert ops.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 19, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: Actually, Murdoch has a bunch of roguish followers that escaped from Waterdeep. One of them is a 9th level doppleganger (my character sheet says 6th level, but I've never leveled up Murdoch's followers, aside from Barnak).
> 
> I'll let DM_Matt rule if it's ok to involve obscure followers never alluded to before
> However, I couldn't picture a better candidate for this type of covert ops.




Followers cant go past level 6.  But yeah, you can use him.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 19, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  Maybe we are looking at our information gathering in the wrong order?  Maybe having Alethia and Murdock sneak in and contact the criminal element is the way to start.  Perhaps they can obtain forged 'papers' for a price?  It will also help them make contacts with those opposed to the current rule.
> 
> DM-Matt, how would you rule on Timrin knowingly using forged id papers?  Is this an unjust government or don't we really know as yet?




You are not sure.  You are pretty sure that you won't lose your powers unless sometihng very strange is happening, but the real issue is whether he'll feel bad about it.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 19, 2007)

ooc:
Well think about it, one of a paladin's spells is undetectable alignment and using spells to hide your appearance is ok right? Using forged papers would be along the same lines I think, as long as you're not using it for something evil.

Maybe a hefty contribution to an orphanage or something similar would be appropriate if Timmy still doesn't feel good about it.


----------



## Falkus (Feb 20, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Dyria gets a phantom sensation of somebody patting her sympathetically on the shoulder. _*You're a good lass, don't let the memory of those who hurt you bring you down to their level. It's too easy to slip from the path of vengeance into depravity. Never forget that.*_ the demon told her.




"I probably shouldn't tell you about what I used to do in Calimshan and Amn, then," Dyria said, a roguish grin appearing on her face, as she started to regain some of her usual levity. "Rameshan warriors are big on duels and challenges and the whole warrior tradition thing, right? Challenging a few of them might help me gauge how tough they are. Not to mention beating up the associates of slavers might help keep me from slaughtering some slavers in the street."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 20, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "I probably shouldn't tell you about what I used to do in Calimshan and Amn, then," Dyria said, a roguish grin appearing on her face, as she started to regain some of her usual levity. "Rameshan warriors are big on duels and challenges and the whole warrior tradition thing, right? Challenging a few of them might help me gauge how tough they are. Not to mention beating up the associates of slavers might help keep me from slaughtering some slavers in the street."




_*I doubt very seriously that it could come close to what I did before I was redeemed.*_ the demon replied mildly and you get the sense that he shook his head in amusement. *I think for all of our sakes, it might be best if you do not interact much at all with the slavers or the Rashemie. Your issues with them will most likely override your control and judgement.*


----------



## frostrune (Feb 20, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> You are not sure.  You are pretty sure that you won't lose your powers unless sometihng very strange is happening, but the real issue is whether he'll feel bad about it.




OOC: Good answer.  


Some of Timrin's thoughts (for DM_Matt)

[sblock]I think he knows it's wrong.  With a paladin, losing your powers isn't the measuring stick, it's resisting the temptation of evil.  Changing your appearance means nothing.  People of good heart can come in all shapes and sizes.  Deceit, lying; even if it will help you is a chink in the armor.  Even though it is small, you have been tempted.  You have slipped.  You have erred.

Timrin will not bite.[/sblock]


IC:

As the debate rages on about how we are going to get into the city and what we should or should not do there, Timrin withdraws a bit deep in thought.  His face is troubled and it obviously has somethng to do with Maggie as he occassionally breaks from his reverie to look at her.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 20, 2007)

Alethia is uncharacteristically quiet, thinking out some sort of plan. "Deceit will get us nowhere with the Rashemi, for they are all about honor, true?" she asked Kayla. "If we are found out, they will never trust us and might consider us to be as great an enemy as the twice damned." she said reluctantly. "The forged papers I think isn't a good idea." 

She turned to Dyria. "I think you should stay behind. The chance of you being recognized by the Thayans is too great a risk." she looked at Timrin. "We also need to scry at some of the checkpoints to see how they get the papers, that way we can get them legally."


----------



## frostrune (Feb 20, 2007)

"Thank Helm", Timrin mutters to himself upon hearing Alethia's plan.

"I like this idea.  We do not have spill our guts about who we are or what we are about; just simple adventurers looking for a place to rest and reprovision.  If nothing else we should at least try to follow the rules first, right?"


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 20, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC: Good answer.
> 
> 
> Some of Timrin's thoughts (for DM_Matt)
> ...




Shando sees the troubled look on Timrin's face and approaches him.  "My friend, I take it you have some reservations about the manner in which we enter the city?  You are afraid that doing so may violate the oaths that you took as a Paladin?"

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 21, 2007)

Still waiting for decisions...


----------



## kirinke (Feb 21, 2007)

ooc:
Just Alethia expressing her lawful tendencies.....    
Well. Decisions:

Scry the checkpoints to see if we can figure out how they get papers legally, also scry for Kayla's brother. He might not even be in town. 

Maybe even do some more scrying to see what the real situation is down there, especially with regards to the Thayans. Basically gather intel and information this jaunt.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 21, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Just Alethia expressing her lawful tendencies.....
> Well. Decisions:
> 
> ...




As Maggie and Dalin mentioned before, too much scrying risks detection by the Thayans.  However, periodic short term looks at the checkpoints show people getting in with preexisting identity papers (Thayan or Mulsantiri), which are then arcane marked by the red wizards, people coming to trade (their products are searched and taxed, however), and people able to demonstrate they are visiting someone in the ciy for legitiate purposes.

The inclusion of arcane marks on all identity papers makes the papers practically  unforgable.  Mystra, with the consent of her peers, has a policy of punishing those who forge a wizard's personal sigil by cutting off their ability to cast arcane spells or benefit from useful ones cast on them by others, and even if you guys could do that without getting caught, Maggie would be obligated both by her religion and her profession to turn you in.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 21, 2007)

"Well, that certainly puts a new wrinkle in it," Alethia says wryly. "Looks like we _have_ to do it the nice and legal way. Kayla? Could you maybe contact your brother to see if we can get papers? And it really looks like Dyria will have to stay behind. We don't want the Thayans getting wind of her being here."


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 21, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Well, that certainly puts a new wrinkle in it," Alethia says wryly. "Looks like we _have_ to do it the nice and legal way. Kayla? Could you maybe contact your brother to see if we can get papers? And it really looks like Dyria will have to stay behind. We don't want the Thayans getting wind of her being here."




"I would have to get in to talk to him.  The beacon at Southern Headquarters in Mulsantir no longer responds.  We either must sneak in without papers and risk getting caught, or go in the right way and tell a real good story."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 21, 2007)

ooc:
Alethia has a Diplomancy of 14 with magical bonuses applied and that doesn't include what bonus's the demon could provide. If Kayla, Timrin and Alethia go in the front way, would they be able to help each other weave a plausible and realistic story that would get them real papers?


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 21, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Alethia has a Diplomancy of 14 with magical bonuses applied and that doesn't include what bonus's the demon could provide. If Kayla, Timrin and Alethia go in the front way, would they be able to help each other weave a plausible and realistic story that would get them real papers?




You guys will still have to come up with it and RP it, ratherthan checking yourselves in


----------



## Falkus (Feb 21, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Well, that certainly puts a new wrinkle in it," Alethia says wryly. "Looks like we _have_ to do it the nice and legal way. Kayla? Could you maybe contact your brother to see if we can get papers? And it really looks like Dyria will have to stay behind. We don't want the Thayans getting wind of her being here."




OOC: Remind me if I'm forgetting something, but why would the Thayans be any less pleased to see Dyria than any of the others in our band of heroes? Her attacks against slavers in the past have been against Calimshan slavers, not Thayan ones.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 21, 2007)

"I don't know. Maybe if Timrin, Shando, Maggie, Kayla and myself go in the front way and give the guards a plausible and realistic story concerning Kayla's need to contact her brother, we might make it in. Between the six of us, we'd probably have a very good chance." she said, including Naverone in on the final count of people. After all, you could consider her to be two people, most of the time.


ooc:
Alethia doesn't know that.  And there is the fact that Dyria probably won't be able to control herself when she sees the slavers. Really, Alethia and Naverone are more afraid of Dyria going ballistic and ruining their cover. Plus, just the sight of that tattoo on Dyria's arm if they search her would lead them to believe that she might be one of their escaped slaves.


----------



## Falkus (Feb 21, 2007)

OOC: Ah, gotcha, thanks. I thought maybe that I forgot something that had happened in the campaign involving the Thayans.

Dyria grumbled a bit, naturally. "All right, I'll wait here. Fine. But there'd better be a way for me to get to you in a hurry. I just know that somethings going to go wrong while you're in the city, and I'm not just going to sit here while it happens."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 21, 2007)

"Don't worry about it too much." Alethia said with a grin. "Between me and Maggie, we have enough teleports to get out of town in a hurry."


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 21, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> OOC: Remind me if I'm forgetting something, but why would the Thayans be any less pleased to see Dyria than any of the others in our band of heroes? Her attacks against slavers in the past have been against Calimshan slavers, not Thayan ones.




You are correct.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 21, 2007)

Devan interjects, "Kayla, must you meet with your brother or simply talk to him?  There are magical means that we can probably facilitate that can allow you to do that from right here?"

OOC:  I am thinking a combination of scry/ message or scry sending.  The scry is the key.  Since none of the able spellcaster's know him the scry will be difficult.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 21, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Devan interjects, "Kayla, must you meet with your brother or simply talk to him?  There are magical means that we can probably facilitate that can allow you to do that from right here?"
> 
> OOC:  I am thinking a combination of scry/ message or scry sending.  The scry is the key.  Since none of the able spellcaster's know him the scry will be difficult.




Again with the long term srying risking detection and tracing by the Thayans.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 21, 2007)

OOC:  Is her brother that highly placed that he may be under suspicion, survelliance, or imprisoned?

It requires significant resources to detect scrying (4th level spell) and it is a personal radius around the caster.  I did not get the impression that he is a spellcaster so he would have to be awfully close to one with hostile intent.  Mind blank (8th level) would render him immune but again who would cast it or why?

Obviously there may be things we could not or should not know about at this point.  Based on character knowledge this seems like a low risk option though.  Of course, if he makes his WILL save vs scrying this is all a moot point.

Another info gathering technique could be Banak's prying eyes spell.  I know he has used it in the past and I think it could prove usefull again.  Perhaps watching the various gates into the city?  It lasts for hours and can possibly gather important information on significant personages, typical traffic flow, how various peoples are treated by the guards (Thayns vs Tiger lodge vs other Rashemi), where security might be lax, shift changes, etc...

Yes, I know these gates might be monitored for scrying but these 'prying eyes' have a visual range of 120' and could be placed far outside the 40' radius of the detect scrying spell if we only wanted visual data.

While we further debate the need to infiltrate the city we could put these things to work right now.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 21, 2007)

OOC:  Pssst Frostrune, is Timrin going to respond to Shando's question or just ignore him?  

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Feb 21, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  Pssst Frostrune, is Timrin going to respond to Shando's question or just ignore him?
> 
> Hawkeye





OOC:  Ooops!  Sorry.



> Shando sees the troubled look on Timrin's face and approaches him. "My friend, I take it you have some reservations about the manner in which we enter the city? You are afraid that doing so may violate the oaths that you took as a Paladin?"




Timrin is startled from his contemplations by the quiet moving monk.  His chin remains down as he looks up at Shando through his brows.

"Aye," he says quietly.  "It would be so easy to lie or bluff our way past the guards at the gates.  But I cannot.  I will be a liability to you all."


----------



## frostrune (Feb 21, 2007)

OOC:  In the midst of typing all this I had another idea...

Why don't we find someone with legitimate papers, offer to buy his goods in full somewhere out of sight, then use his papers and wares to get in?


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 21, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin is startled from his contemplations by the quiet moving monk.  His chin remains down as he looks up at Shando through his brows.
> 
> "Aye," he says quietly.  "It would be so easy to lie or bluff our way past the guards at the gates.  But I cannot.  I will be a liability to you all."




"Then I believe that I can offer you a way through the gates and into the city honestly, a way that will not violated either the spirit or the word of your vows."

Shando's Holy Radiance comes to life, bathing everyone in a golden light, spreading warmth to those near by.

"I, Shando, humble servant of Ilmater, Disciple of the Temple of Sollaris, do hearby state before Ilmater and you as my witnesses, that my primary intent of entering the city is to provide succor to the hungry and ill as proscribed by the tenets of my faith.  All other matters will be secondary.  Sir Timrin Goldmantle, Paladin and servant of Helm, will you take a vow to assist me in that service?  Will you take a vow to obey my instructions while within the city?"

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Feb 21, 2007)

Timrin is startled and awed by Shando's sudden and commanding intervention.  He bows his head respectfully and speaks haltingly.

"Shando, I... I cannot in good faith take that vow.  It would be a falsehood.  While aiding you in helping the poor and indigent is a righteous and noble cause, it is not WHY I would enter the city.  My presence there would be to protect those seeking knowledge of our enemies."

"You, Alethia... you have been blessed by the very heavens.  Your hearts are pure.  It is not in you to do any wrong."

"I have all the worries and failings of the common man.  I must always be vigilant.  I must constantly master my impulses.  Doing this for the right reasons is not enough.  I must do it RIGHT... or not at all."

Devan nods his head proudly in the background.  In the short time he has been with the group it is obvious he has a past with Timrin and the younger paladin looks to him as a mentor.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 21, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  In the midst of typing all this I had another idea...
> 
> Why don't we find someone with legitimate papers, offer to buy his goods in full somewhere out of sight, then use his papers and wares to get in?




The papers have identifying information.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 21, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  Ooops!  Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maggie tries soften Timrin's concerns:  "Look, we know that we will bear grave risks entering with identification, and we know that the Thayans are apparently screening for security threats.  What is the harm in lying to the Thayans?  We have no  obligation to tell them that we are here to liberate the city from their grasp.  Honor is one thing, stupidity is another. One way or another, we need those papers if we are to defeat the Thayans.  think of all the innocents we can save."



Kayla has a suggestion, too. "So, presuming you are unwilling to just pose as a merchant caravan or something, if we, and by we I don't mean you, sneak in, capture a red wizard, and charm or torture him till he makes us all papers, could you use them?"


----------



## kirinke (Feb 22, 2007)

Alethia looks sharply at Kayla. "Torture is out of the question. Absolutely out of the question." she says harshly, silver flames flickering along her skin as both she and the demon consider the thought athema.

ooc:
Gotta remember, the demon has enough of that sort of blood on his claws to last a thousand lifetimes and Alethia being what she is and her past would consider it to be a Big time no no.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 22, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin is startled and awed by Shando's sudden and commanding intervention.  He bows his head respectfully and speaks haltingly.
> 
> "Shando, I... I cannot in good faith take that vow.  It would be a falsehood.  While aiding you in helping the poor and indigent is a righteous and noble cause, it is not WHY I would enter the city.  My presence there would be to protect those seeking knowledge of our enemies."
> 
> ...




Shando smiles.  "My friend, I am no less special than you are.  We are all blessed by the gods.  I share the same worries and failings of the common man.  I just try to serve Ilmater the best way that I can.  My friend we are at war.  Is it lying if you make a feint in combat to defeat your opponent?  Is it lying when one uses tactics to make an enemy over confident and lead them to their defeat?  Is it lying to send scouts out to learn the weaknesses of your enemy?  You are our battle leader.  Your are our stalwart shield.  We need you there Timrin.  How does Helm view abandoning your comrades in their time of need?  I am not asking you to lie Timrin.  I am giving you a legitimate reason to be in the city.  I am asking you to take an oath about why you are going to be in the city.  I would not ask you to carry out any action that would violate your oaths, that is why I asked you to take a vow to obey my instructions.  You will only be in the city to assit me in taking care of the needy and to help protect me.   Besides, I need a strong back to help me carry the supplies into the city.  Certainly, you aren't going to leave me to do all the work alone?"

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 22, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  Another info gathering technique could be Banak's prying eyes spell.  I know he has used it in the past and I think it could prove usefull again.  Perhaps watching the various gates into the city?  It lasts for hours and can possibly gather important information on significant personages, typical traffic flow, how various peoples are treated by the guards (Thayns vs Tiger lodge vs other Rashemi), where security might be lax, shift changes, etc...
> 
> Yes, I know these gates might be monitored for scrying but these 'prying eyes' have a visual range of 120' and could be placed far outside the 40' radius of the detect scrying spell if we only wanted visual data.
> 
> While we further debate the need to infiltrate the city we could put these things to work right now.




OCC: the issue with the eyes is that they are visible. While studying the gates from outside would be ok, the eyes would definitely attract attention within the city. 

IC: Murdoch waits patiently as the ethical debate does on. While respecting Timrin's for his strong values, Murdoch's chaotic nature doesn't allow him to relate to his problem. 

"l'll get some intelligence while you plan" He signals Barnak and goes with him talk to some followers. He'll ask his people to see if any of them have templates for fake Rashemi papers (OCC: please note the underground nature of Murdoch's followers). If nesessary, he'll send some of them to the city, posing as adventurers, for a few hours for additional information.

He'll then turn invisible and scout the city from a safe distance (1000 yards and more), ans will get closer if all seems safe. Barnak will cast prying eyes, and teleport hidden shield agents to the ground, if required.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 22, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: the issue with the eyes is that they are visible. While studying the gates from outside would be ok, the eyes would definitely attract attention within the city.
> 
> IC: Murdoch waits patiently as the ethical debate does on. While respecting Timrin's for his strong values, Murdoch's chaotic nature doesn't allow him to relate to his problem.
> 
> ...





They can make fake Rashemi papers, but they will need to get the Thayan sigils to get in.  They are able to get in, posing as merchants (as sneaky poeple, they know its a better move than adventurers), and are able to return.  They report that at least some of the populace believes that spirits of the land have turned on the Witches, and have given powerful magicks to the Tiger Clan.  It seems that the city is semi-autonomous but now in thayan territory.  One interesting point with regard to entry is that they have log books, and everyones name, species, country of origion, occupation, and purpose for being in the city is written down, and everyone is asked to prick their finger and place a drop of blood after their entry and another on their identification.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 22, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> They can make fake Rashemi papers, but they will need to get the Thayan sigils to get in.  They are able to get in, posing as merchants (as sneaky poeple, they know its a better move than adventurers), and are able to return.  They report that at least some of the populace believes that spirits of the land have turned on the Witches, and have given powerful magicks to the Tiger Clan.  It seems that the city is semi-autonomous but now in thayan territory.  One interesting point with regard to entry is that they have log books, and everyones name, species, country of origion, occupation, and purpose for being in the city is written down, and everyone is asked to prick their finger and place a drop of blood after their entry and another on their identification.




OCC: did our agents get to keep their papers when they came back? If so, it seems to me that we have sigils.

BTW, did Murdoch get "bad vibes" (from dark foresight) when he was scouting close to the city (did he get the feeling that he could just fly in)?


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 22, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: did our agents get to keep their papers when they came back? If so, it seems to me that we have sigils.
> 
> BTW, did Murdoch get "bad vibes" (from dark foresight) when he was scouting close to the city (did he get the feeling that he could just fly in)?




Yeah, you now do have sigiled papers, and you can change the names and other information.  You don't think you could just fly in, at least visibly, but teleportation, sewer routes, maybe invis, etc. would be a lot less conspicuous.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 22, 2007)

Timirn feels everyone's eyes upon him and his face is a mask of unreadable mixed emotion.

Devan steps to his side and puts a hand on his shoulder in support.

The return of Murdock's agents brings a welcome distraction from the scrutiny and some vital information.

Eventually, Timrin finally speaks.  "My friends, I CAN and WILL enter the city disguised as we see fit.  The catch is our cover story must be truthful.  If I am a part of the ruse, a lie spoken by any one of you taints my calling as surely as if I spoke it myself."

"Perhaps brother Shando's idea has merit.  We raid our stores and pose as pilgrims of mercy bringing food and supplies to provide succor to those misplaced by war.  Or, conversely, we pose as merchants and actually take items to trade or sell.  Either cover is legitimate provided we follow through and actually feed the poor or sell our wares."

"Since they will inspect our stuff I recommend we give our gear to Murdock, perhaps in a bag of holding, so that he can sneak over the walls invisibly."

"We will meet up with him on the other side, complete our obligation, and learn what we can."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 22, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Eventually, Timrin finally speaks.  "My friends, I CAN and WILL enter the city disguised as we see fit.  The catch is our cover story must be truthful.  If I am a part of the ruse, a lie spoken by any one of you taints my calling as surely as if I spoke it myself."




"Can I recommend that, to avoid lying, you use your middle name!" Murdoch says jokingly, to ease the tense mood.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 22, 2007)

The light tone doesn't seem to relieve Timrin.

"False names and false faces do not concern me, false intentions do."

"I think we can make this work provided me make ourselves miserable looking enough that they don't care to look too closely."

Devan choose this moment to speak, "I'm a bit concerned about this blood thing.  Those Red bastards can use that to scry on anyone they choose.  A drop of blood, a clip of hair,... these things greatly improve the chance of a successful scry.  You all should be warded or at least wary of their prying."

"I wouldn't reccomend walking up to the gate with a bunch of enchantments pre-cast as nothing would blow your cover quicker.  I would however suggest some of you study or pray for means to cast some protections once you are on the other side."


----------



## kirinke (Feb 22, 2007)

Alethia grinned lightly. "With the ring of mind shielding and Naverone's abilities, we can make ourselves look fairly harmless."


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 23, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "I'm a bit concerned about this blood thing.  Those Red bastards can use that to scry on anyone they choose.  A drop of blood, a clip of hair,... these things greatly improve the chance of a successful scry.




(Devan FTW)


----------



## frostrune (Feb 23, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (Devan FTW)




Huh?


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 23, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Huh?




(For the Win)


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 23, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia grinned lightly. "With the ring of mind shielding and Naverone's abilities, we can make ourselves look fairly harmless."




"I thought I always looked harmless.  I guess I need to work on that harder.  Still, I say to you all, that my primary purpose is to provide comfort to those in need within the city.  All else will be a distant second."

OOC:  I think Shando can't be scryed.  I am at work and don't have my books with me.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Feb 23, 2007)

Alethia grinned. "The best defense is no defense at all." she chuckled. "That is a noble goal, to provide aid and in a way, so are we."


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 24, 2007)

OOC:  Yeah, VOP gives a Mind Blank ability to Shando.  he can't be scried, unless he wanted to be I guess.  Handy to have.    

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 24, 2007)

OCC: WE could use samples of bloof from our agents that went in...assuming Tim is ok with that (probably not).
BTW, is our ship protected against scrying?


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 24, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: WE could use samples of bloof from our agents that went in...assuming Tim is ok with that (probably not).
> BTW, is our ship protected against scrying?





OOC:  Hmmm anyone see GATACA?  Some sort of false thumb, finger etc... cover with a little blood pouch?  That way when they scry they see the wrong person or location.  Shando would never come up with that idea, but someothers might.      

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Feb 24, 2007)

ooc:
Would Naverone be able to keep himself and Alethia from being scried?

IC:
Alethia thought quietly on the information Murdoch's spies have procured. It was disturbing to say the least, especially the intelligence they gathered about the Tiger Clan. "Powerful new magicks?" she asked outloud. "That sounds like they are indeed in league with the Twice damned."


----------



## frostrune (Feb 26, 2007)

OOC:  Sorry everyone.  Computer crash on Friday.

IC:  "Hmmmm...", Timrin grimaces, "There are a couple ways to look at this..."

"One, we try to pull a fast one and use something fake at the checkpoint.  Not only do I not like this but it also has a high chance of being detected (slight of hand check, I presume).  I doubt we ever make it through the gate without a fight."

"Or two, we go with the disguise and do as they ask.  Yes they will have our blood.  Yes it could help them.  But we can protect ourselves against it and hopefully, if we look pathetic enough, they won't even bother to check up on us.  They can't possibly be scrying on everyone that goes through that gate.  I would surmise they are checking on people of interest.  Let us be beneath their notice."


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 26, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:
> IC:
> "One, we try to pull a fast one and use something fake at the checkpoint.  Not only do I not like this but it also has a high chance of being detected (slight of hand check, I presume).  I doubt we ever make it through the gate without a fight."





Not a Slight of Hand check.  You would expect more of a knowledge or sense motive check, at a pretty high DC considering the forgers have copies of the real thing on hand and access to Maggies spells to help change the info on them.


RE Gorak: Yes, the mythal blocks scrying.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 26, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Not a Slight of Hand check.  You would expect more of a knowledge or sense motive check, at a pretty high DC considering the forgers have copies of the real thing on hand and access to Maggies spells to help change the info on them.




With mention of the slight of hand I was refering to someones idea of a 'pricking a fake finger' or using someone else's blood.  I assumed from the description that each of us would need to prick our finger right in front of the gate guard and apply a drop to their book.  I saw trying to fake that as very difficult and probably not worth the risk.  Maybe I misunderstood how it worked?

Frostrune


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 26, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> With mention of the slight of hand I was refering to someones idea of a 'pricking a fake finger' or using someone else's blood.  I assumed from the description that each of us would need to prick our finger right in front of the gate guard and apply a drop to their book.  I saw trying to fake that as very difficult and probably not worth the risk.  Maybe I misunderstood how it worked?
> 
> Frostrune




Yeah, if you already have the new kind of papers, you can get through.  It dooes not seem they check their records, since the various books cnt be many places at once.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 26, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Yeah, if you already have the new kind of papers, you can get through.  It dooes not seem they check their records, since the various books cnt be many places at once.




Ahhh.. so you only need to do the 'prick your finger' trick when applying for new papers?  With our psuedo-forged papers we are in the clear?


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 27, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Ahhh.. so you only need to do the 'prick your finger' trick when applying for new papers?  With our psuedo-forged papers we are in the clear?




As far as you know, yes.  People with the new papers seem to be let in with what appears to be only the occasional random screening.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 27, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> As far as you know, yes.  People with the new papers seem to be let in with what appears to be only the occasional random screening.




We should still have some spare blood sample in case we need to pull a "gattaca". Could we create a "fake finger" through illusions or something like that?


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 28, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> We should still have some spare blood sample in case we need to pull a "gattaca". Could we create a "fake finger" through illusions or something like that?




It would require individual illusions on each tha tcould survive being interacted with by a wizard who may very well have detection magic up, and some method of getting the extra blood to be dispensed.  So yeah, it would be very hard.  A nonmagical method would be hard to build and still require slight of hand checks form everyone.  So in short, its very hard.

So you guys gunna go in already or what?


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 28, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> So you guys gunna go in already or what?




OOC:  Nope, we're going to drag this out over the next week or two.      

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Feb 28, 2007)

ooc:
Let's go with the simple plan. Anything too complicated means a greater chance of discovery. Simple is best. Remember.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 28, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Let's go with the simple plan. Anything too complicated means a greater chance of discovery. Simple is best. Remember.





OOC:  Shando has already given out the details of his plan.  Simple enough?

Torqumada


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 28, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  Shando has already given out the details of his plan.  Simple enough?
> 
> Torqumada




The fake thumb thing?  As I said, mechanically and otherwise, thats actually pretty hard.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 28, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The fake thumb thing?  As I said, mechanically and otherwise, thats actually pretty hard.





OOC:  Ummm no that was Hawkeye discussing metagaming strategy with his fellow players.      Shando plans on walking to the gate, announcing who he is and what he is doing, serving the poor.

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Feb 28, 2007)

OOC:  The general plan Timrin had proposed was we all (except Murdock) are disguised as dirty scrubby (prestidigitation to make us smelly and dirty) monks or penitants all burdened down with bundles of food and whatnot.  Shando is our speaker and we are delivering alms and succor to the poor and displaced due to the ravages of war.  That plus the forged papers hopefully gets us in without a hitch.

Murdock jumps the fence invisibly with a sack full of our goodies and we regroup unobserved somewhere on the other side, probably in a poor district the authorities could care less about.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 28, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  The general plan Timrin had proposed was we all (except Murdock) are disguised as dirty scrubby (prestidigitation to make us smelly and dirty) monks or penitants all burdened down with bundles of food and whatnot.  Shando is our speaker and we are delivering alms and succor to the poor and displaced due to the ravages of war.  That plus the forged papers hopefully gets us in without a hitch.
> 
> Murdock jumps the fence invisibly with a sack full of our goodies and we regroup unobserved somewhere on the other side, probably in a poor district the authorities could care less about.




OOC:  Hey!  Shando is neither smelly nor dirty!  Just because he doesn't spend hours in front of a  mirrored shield making sure hss hair is just right like some Paldins we know, doesn't mean he forgoes basic hygine.  There is nothing in the VoP that forbids him from bathing.  He just doesn't use all of the scented soap, bath oils, shampoos and moisturizers that Timrin has to carry on a spare pack horse.    

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Feb 28, 2007)

OOC:  hahahahahaha

I meant... I WANT us to look dirty and disheveled.   I anticipate the red wizards to be an arrogant lot and hope they will not waste much time examining those beneath their contempt.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 1, 2007)

ooc:
Sounds like a good plan.

Alethia has on her ring of mind shielding and Naverone will be supernaturally camoflauged as well as altering their physical appearance so that they look harmless and entirely forgettable.


And I suspect that if it comes down to it, Naverone might have the capabilties to manipulate the Reds into further thinking that the group is a bunch of harmless penitents.


----------



## Falkus (Mar 1, 2007)

OOC: And Dyria will be waiting back on the ship, pacing a hole in the floor.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 1, 2007)

ooc:
Don't worry, Naverone will keep Dyria informed up to the minute on what everyone is doing. Gossipy demons are useful for that. Especially if they're telepathic.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 1, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> OOC: And Dyria will be waiting back on the ship, pacing a hole in the floor.




(For metagame reasons, I would recommend finding a reason for Dyria not to stay back. It is likely that the party will be in Mulsantir a significant period of real time, in which Falkus will be essentially unable to participate in the game)


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 1, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  hahahahahaha
> 
> I meant... I WANT us to look dirty and disheveled.   I anticipate the red wizards to be an arrogant lot and hope they will not waste much time examining those beneath their contempt.




(Presuming sometihng along these liens would have had to been said in character)

Maggie doesnt seem to like the idea of getting extremely dirty, especially by using her spells.  She is in the habit of using cantrips to stay very clean, not the other way around.  "On second thought, perhaps teleportation woud not be such a bad idea after all.  So long as we have papers, we should be safe form patrols."


----------



## kirinke (Mar 1, 2007)

ooc:
I think that between Alethia and Naverone, they might be able to keep her from freaking out. Maybe Dyria, Alethia and Naverone can talk about it and. Remember, Alethia is the equivalent of a trained doctor, so she'd be one best able to figure out if Dyria is capable of functioning in a city that accepts slavery without compromising the group.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 1, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (Presuming sometihng along these liens would have had to been said in character)
> 
> Maggie doesnt seem to like the idea of getting extremely dirty, especially by using her spells.  She is in the habit of using cantrips to stay very clean, not the other way around.  "On second thought, perhaps teleportation woud not be such a bad idea after all.  So long as we have papers, we should be safe form patrols."





Alethia quirked an eyebrow in amusement. "Clean clothes, clean bodies and well-prepared food is a luxury to some. In order to truly appreciate them, sometimes you must experience what it is like to do without." she playfully poked the magic-user. "It'll be good for you to get dirty as an urchin just come out from playing in the mud."


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 1, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> I think that between Alethia and Naverone, they might be able to keep her from freaking out. Maybe Dyria, Alethia and Naverone can talk about it and. Remember, Alethia is the equivalent of a trained doctor, so she'd be one best able to figure out if Dyria is capable of functioning in a city that accepts slavery without compromising the group.




Its unclear the degree to which slavery IS accepted, just as the legal relationship between Mulsantir and Thay is as of yet undetermined.  Murdoch's recon team didn't see obvious signs of slavery, though they haven't been among the Thayan forces, and cold not necessarily tell if some of the Thayan underlings were slaves.  Even if the natives were warming to it, slavery is a specific social and economic circumstance that does not become widespread overnight.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 1, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia quirked an eyebrow in amusement. "Clean clothes, clean bodies and well-prepared food is a luxury to some. In order to truly appreciate them, sometimes you must experience what it is like to do without." she playfully poked the magic-user. "It'll be good for you to get dirty as an urchin just come out from playing in the mud."




"Alright, so when I use cleaning magic once I'm in the city, I'll remember how gross it felt being dirty and newly appreciate the ability to become perfectly clean in seconds."


----------



## kirinke (Mar 1, 2007)

Alethia laughed at that. "Exactly. Don't ever take things for granted,"


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 1, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (Presuming sometihng along these liens would have had to been said in character)
> 
> Maggie doesnt seem to like the idea of getting extremely dirty, especially by using her spells.  She is in the habit of using cantrips to stay very clean, not the other way around.  "On second thought, perhaps teleportation woud not be such a bad idea after all.  So long as we have papers, we should be safe form patrols."




OCC: It seems to me we need to go in several sub-groups at a time, so we hedge our bets. 
It's unlikely that a beggar would walk around with magic-gear (such a rings of mind shielding). So, if we want this to work, it seems to me that we need to go in in waves. One group of peasants/do gooders (little gear), and another group of merchants. We could even have Timrin go in to "recruit" some warriors from the various lodges.

This way, if there's trouble , our folks still have some of their magical equipment.

On another note, Murdoch and Barnak will have their official papers ready (as a merchants of magical gear), but they'll both fly in the city invisibly.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 1, 2007)

OCC:  Its a risk no doubt but several waves = several cover stories = more chances to screw it up too.  Murdock and Barnak should definitely be a separate group and I'm think perhaps Dyria goes with you as a guard.  She could be geared out and ready to rip should trouble occur, which it won't (fingers crossed).  

The rest of us should have no gear, or if Alethia insists on the ring, Devan can cast Obscure object or Maggie's can throw down a Nyastul's magic aura.  Devan has several other spells he plans to cast to assist you.

IC:  Devan smirks at Maggie's aversion to dirt.  "Sounds like someone else I know,"   he mutters.

He steps forward, "Before you all go I have a few spells that I think could aid you.  First, I would conjure up a heroes feast to provide Helm's blessings.  I would also augur with my Lord to see if this infiltration is ill-fated.  Lastly, Lady Kayla, if you have something of your brother's I can focus on, Helm will tell us exactly where he currently is.  It could greatly speed your search."

OOC:  Devan will cast these spells: 

*Heroes feast* (+1 AT, +1 WILL saves, immune to fear & poison, +11 temporary hit points; lasts 12 hours)

*Augury* (should the group try to enter the city posed as monks and beggars?)

*Undetectable Alignment* on Timrin (24 hrs) and anyone else who requests it.

*Status* on everyone  

*Discern Location* to find Kayla's brother, if she has something of his to focus on

There are tons of other enchantments he could cast but he is trying to keep things to a minimum just in cast the wizards have some means of detecting them (are enchantments revealled by a simple detect magic?)


----------



## Falkus (Mar 1, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:I think that between Alethia and Naverone, they might be able to keep her from freaking out. Maybe Dyria, Alethia and Naverone can talk about it and. Remember, Alethia is the equivalent of a trained doctor, so she'd be one best able to figure out if Dyria is capable of functioning in a city that accepts slavery without compromising the group.




As long it was promised that they'd take care of the slavers eventually, Dyria would be able to control herself in the city.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 1, 2007)

Murdoch will use Dark foresight on everybody. "This will allow me to know without a doubt if any of you are in danger"


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 3, 2007)

"Who wishes to go with me? The work will be long, hard and tiring.  We will need people to carry out other tasks in the city, so you can't all volunteer to help me.  I certainly hope we can solve the arguments without coming to blows.  I am sure those in need would greatly appreciate your efforts." Shando deadpans.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Mar 3, 2007)

Alethia looks at the others. "Well, if Murdoch is going into the city by himself, I might as well go with him, since we are going to be talking to the err... Lawfully challenged as it were." she said with a grin.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 3, 2007)

Ok, so...

Murdoch, Dyria, Kayla, and Alethia will sneak into the city.  Kayla knows a tunnel in the woods that connects to the sewers, which had been used by a smuggling operation she destroyed a while back.  All they did was seal the enterence, which you guys can clear easily with a bit of magic. In fact, when you check into it, its seems someone else has already unsealed it.  The entry is a cave, covered over in brush now.  At the back, is a crank-operated mechanical mine-elevator, which also seems to have been used recnetly.  In fact, a couple gears seem to lack the rust of the others, as if they were just replaced. They will have fake papers identifying them as merchants of magical goods.  Kayla will split off and go to Tiger Lodge.  The others will see what they can find in the Mulsantir Underworld.

Shando, Timrin, Devran, and Maggie will enter through the gates as those who would attend to the poor.  Timrin and Maggie will split off and examine the city's defenses, the number and location of Thayan forces, etc.

That what you want?


----------



## frostrune (Mar 3, 2007)

Sounds about right... after we distribute our goods to the poor.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 6, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Sounds about right... after we distribute our goods to the poor.




OOC:  Lets do it!

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 6, 2007)

Tunnel Group:  You guys enter the cave and get on the elevator.  As one of you reaches for the crank, Murdoch's foresight goes off.  He gets flashes of arrows flying by the party from all sides, in the dark, then rat-headed men, then a Tiger Clan warrior.

Customs Group: You show your papers, and Shando, apparently the leader, is asked, by the Red Wizard among the gate guards "And what is your business in Mulsantir?"


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 6, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Tunnel Group:  You guys enter the cave and get on the elevator.  As one of you reaches for the crank, Murdoch's foresight goes off.  He gets flashes of arrows flying by the party from all sides, in the dark, then rat-headed men, then a Tiger Clan warrior.




Telepathically, Murdoch warns the others in his group: "They know we're coming, it's a trap. Move back, we'll teleport into the city once we're safe" 

Murdch also tries to contact Naverone to let them know that we're expected.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 6, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Telepathically, Murdoch warns the others in his group: "They know we're coming, it's a trap. Move back, we'll teleport into the city once we're safe"
> 
> Murdch also tries to contact Naverone to let them know that we're expected.




The concept of teleportation only results in a sense of general danger, but it may very well register that way regardless of how they travel in, since the whole mission is inerantly dangerous.

Meanwhile, the danger sense goes off again, and Murdock hears loud hoofbeats of horses headed towards the cave, and slowing down at the mouth.  The clip-clop of the horses' shoes echoes down the cavern.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 6, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Customs Group: You show your papers, and Shando, apparently the leader, is asked, by the Red Wizard among the gate guards "And what is your business in Mulsantir?"




Shando bows at the waist. "I am Shando, humble servant of Ilmater.  My companions and I are here to carry out Ilmater's charge to serve those that cannot help themselves.  We are here to provide food for the hungry, healing for the sick and injured, and comfort and succor for those in their hour of need."

Diplomacy +12
Sense Motive +13 as applicable.

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 6, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The concept of teleportation only results in a sense of general danger, but it may very well register that way regardless of how they travel in, since the whole mission is inerantly dangerous.
> Meanwhile, the danger sense goes off again, and Murdock hears loud hoofbeats of horses headed towards the cave, and slowing down at the mouth.  The clip-clop of the horses' shoes echoes down the cavern.




"We won't be alone for very long, riders are coming in" Murdoch reports to his companions.

OCC: Does murdoch "see" anything magical in the area where they are (like a teleport anchor type of spell)?


----------



## Falkus (Mar 6, 2007)

OOC: I'm starting my new job tomorrow, but I don't have the internet hooked up yet at my new place of residence so it may be a few days before I can post again.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 6, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> "We won't be alone for very long, riders are coming in" Murdoch reports to his companions.
> 
> OCC: Does murdoch "see" anything magical in the area where they are (like a teleport anchor type of spell)?




Nope.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 7, 2007)

ooc:
If Naverone thinks it's feasible (IE won't get caught), he'll scan the area, especially the minds of our expectant arrivals to see what their intentions are and if the Tiger warrior is Kayla's brother or someone she knows. And he'll ask her if she knows who it is once he gets a name. If they're truly hostile, Alethia I think can teleport them out.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 7, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> If Naverone thinks it's feasible (IE won't get caught), he'll scan the area, especially the minds of our expectant arrivals to see what their intentions are and if the Tiger warrior is Kayla's brother or someone she knows. And he'll ask her if she knows who it is once he gets a name. If they're truly hostile, Alethia I think can teleport them out.




The stuff Murdoch saw was from foresight associated with the platform down.  The guys with the horses are presumably some other ones.

The hoofbeats get closer and you hear some human vices chatting among themselves, mostly making small talk "Man, this cave is creepy."  "I'll be happy when we unload this stuff"  "I sure can't wait to get home."  etc.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 7, 2007)

ooc:
Alright, Naverone will still do the scan with as much care as before, if he's able and thinks it's feasible.

IC

*I suggest we all make ourselves as scarce as possible.* the demon told the others dryly. _*Once they enter, Alethia and I will approach them before they touch the lift. Do not reveal yourselves until we say it's alright.*_ he said, after quickly telling his long-time friend his plan. 

Alethia for her part agreed to it. Better they risk themselves alone then all together. After all, one lone woman isn't going to be all that threatening.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 7, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Alright, Naverone will still do the scan with as much care as before, if he's able and thinks it's feasible.
> 
> IC
> ...




You guys are easily able to hide around a corner of the cave.  You cant see anything, but as long as you are still, they cannot hear you.  Five humans, four men, one woman, are leading heavily-laden horses.  They draw weapons when they see Alethia.

"Who are you and what are you doing here!"  -- He shouts.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 7, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando bows at the waist. "I am Shando, humble servant of Ilmater.  My companions and I are here to carry out Ilmater's charge to serve those that cannot help themselves.  We are here to provide food for the hungry, healing for the sick and injured, and comfort and succor for those in their hour of need."
> 
> Diplomacy +12
> Sense Motive +13 as applicable.
> ...




The Thayan says "Excellent.  Every city is better off with your kinds within.  But I would offer you a word of advice: avoid politics if you truly want to do what is best for those you serve."

 "You may enter," says the Tiger Clan guard, so seems to be the one offically in charge.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 7, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> You guys are easily able to hide around a corner of the cave.  You cant see anything, but as long as you are still, they cannot hear you.  Five humans, four men, one woman, are leading heavily-laden horses.  They draw weapons when they see Alethia.
> 
> "Who are you and what are you doing here!"  -- He shouts.




"I am Alethia Sadinel, a priestess of Selune." Alethia said calmly and without fear; holding out her hands to show that she has no weapon drawn and displays her ring-holy symbol to the apparent leader. "I mean neither you nor yours any harm." she smiled slightly and revealed Murdoch's vision. "If you try to enter the city this way through the lift, you will be entering a trap. If we help each other, we can avoid that." she said truthfully.

ooc
Diplomancy 14


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 7, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The Thayan says "Excellent.  Every city is better off with your kinds within.  But I would offer you a word of advice: avoid politics if you truly want to do what is best for those you serve."
> 
> "You may enter," says the Tiger Clan guard, so seems to be the one offically in charge.




"I have no interests in the politics of this city, only for providing aid to those in need, as long as the politics don't interfere with that."

Hawkeye


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 9, 2007)

Shando bows again to both the Tahyvian and the guard from the Tiger Clan and enters the city.

OOC:  Bump!    

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 9, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando bows again to both the Tahyvian and the guard from the Tiger Clan and enters the city.
> 
> OOC:  Bump!
> 
> Hawkeye




They do not interfere further. You're in, now what?




> "I am Alethia Sadinel, a priestess of Selune." Alethia said calmly and without fear; holding out her hands to show that she has no weapon drawn and displays her ring-holy symbol to the apparent leader. "I mean neither you nor yours any harm." she smiled slightly and revealed Murdoch's vision. "If you try to enter the city this way through the lift, you will be entering a trap. If we help each other, we can avoid that." she said truthfully.




The man says "I see.  Why should I trust you?  How many are with you?  Where are they?  What is YOUR purpose in Mulsantir?  Finally ,what do you propose you could do get us into the city without falling into their trap?"

Kayla whispers to Murdoch _"I know that voice.  Marco Two-Hands of House Zannardi...a smuggler and a gangster...Illegal drugs, fencing, protection rackets, you name it...We never could prove any of it though."_


----------



## frostrune (Mar 9, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> They do not interfere further. You're in, now what?




After they are a good ways in Timrin says, "lead on brother Shando.  Let us do our service and link up with the others."


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 9, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> After they are a good ways in Timrin says, "lead on brother Shando.  Let us do our service and link up with the others."




"Prehaps an ecumenical visit first may aid us in finding the best place to help?  I don't think a visit to the Temple of Mystra or Meilikki would be out of order.  What do you think?

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Mar 9, 2007)

"I seriously doubt you would find either.  These people follow different gods.  Even if such a thing were to exist I would venture they would be heavily watched.  Visiting them might bring unwanted scrutiny."

"Just follow your instiincts.  I doubt we will have any trouble finding those in need."


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 9, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "I seriously doubt you would find either.  These people follow different gods.  Even if such a thing were to exist I would venture they would be heavily watched.  Visiting them might bring unwanted scrutiny."
> 
> "Just follow your instiincts.  I doubt we will have any trouble finding those in need."




OOC:  Pssst Frostrune, The DM already said they were in town.  Pay attention.    

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Mar 10, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> They do not interfere further. You're in, now what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Alethia smiled slightly. "There are three others with me," she admitted, "When we attempted to touch the lift, our Warlock had a vision of being confronted by a Tiger Clan warrior and rat faced men. As to our purpose, we are fighting a group of demons called the twice damned and need to get inside the city in order to discern what influence they may have here." she said, giving them a brief (very brief, nothing they can't find out for themselves) rundown of the situation that brought them to the city.)


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 10, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia smiled slightly. "There are three others with me," she admitted, "When we attempted to touch the lift, our Warlock had a vision of being confronted by a Tiger Clan warrior and rat faced men. As to our purpose, we are fighting a group of demons called the twice damned and need to get inside the city in order to discern what influence they may have here." she said, giving them a brief (very brief, nothing they can't find out for themselves) rundown of the situation that brought them to the city.)




"Demon-hunters, eh...so you say, but ho do we know you aren't part of the trap?"


----------



## kirinke (Mar 10, 2007)

"Why would we warn you if we were a part of any trap?" Alethia asked sardonically. "Besides, we think that the Tiger Clan may be in league with the twice damned. It would be damned foolish of us to simply dance in range of their blades if they are or even if we think they are." she said honestly.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 11, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Why would we warn you if we were a part of any trap?" Alethia asked sardonically. "Besides, we think that the Tiger Clan may be in league with the twice damned. It would be damned foolish of us to simply dance in range of their blades if they are or even if we think they are." she said honestly.




"Very well.  Then please, everyone, show yourselves.  Let us face our enemies below and destroy them.  I want to send them a message."

Kayla steps out from the darkness  "So long as that message is 'Don't mess with the true Rahemi'  Long time no see Marco.  Finding the new justice system harder to get aroudn than the old one?"

"Miss Avari!  Strange times lead to strange allies, do they not?  But really, you underestimate me.  You may not approve of my familiy's business ventures, but we know whats what.  The superstitious nonsense the Thayans use to cow the masses has no effect on us.  We would not be the only ones to suffer under by Thayan domination.  Tell the queen that there are still patriots in Mulsantir. In fact, if you help us get our goods to our destination, I'll tell you where to find more of them"


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 11, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "I seriously doubt you would find either.  These people follow different gods.  Even if such a thing were to exist I would venture they would be heavily watched.  Visiting them might bring unwanted scrutiny."
> 
> "Just follow your instiincts.  I doubt we will have any trouble finding those in need."




Maggie says "We probably should check out the Mystran temple.  My sigil marks me as a student of a Chosen, which tends to impress them.  Besides, I haven't worshipped in longer than I should."

As you travel through a poorer part of town, you hear a large crowd.  You find that there is a women tied to  a stake in the middle of a square.  A crowd is gathered, and five Tiger Clan warriors are around her.  One throws a bag of coins into the air, and the apparent leader blasts it with a gout of flame from his hand.  Warm coins shower on the crowd.  Another throws a bag, and the leader does the same thing.  Meanwhile, he says "This witch is to be tested.  She is accused of consorting with evil spirits.  Purifying flame of the land, I summon thee" A ball of red flame appears over his hand, and starts to grow.  He touches it with his staff, which envelops it in a green light.  "Staff of Creation, give life to this flame, that it may judge the rightious from the wicked!"

(you guys get a couple rounds of actions after arriving, if needed, unless you interact with others the first)


----------



## kirinke (Mar 11, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Very well.  Then please, everyone, show yourselves.  Let us face our enemies below and destroy them.  I want to send them a message."
> 
> Kayla steps out from the darkness  "So long as that message is 'Don't mess with the true Rahemi'  Long time no see Marco.  Finding the new justice system harder to get aroudn than the old one?"
> 
> "Miss Avari!  Strange times lead to strange allies, do they not?  But really, you underestimate me.  You may not approve of my familiy's business ventures, but we know whats what.  The superstitious nonsense the Thayans use to cow the masses has no effect on us.  We would not be the only ones to suffer under by Thayan domination.  Tell the queen that there are still patriots in Mulsantir. In fact, if you help us get our goods to our destination, I'll tell you where to find more of them"




"There are worse things than smuggling," Alethia said in that same sardonic tone you hear most often from Naverone and grinned at the smuggler as she withdrew Abarax's bane, this time in the form of a wickedly curved and hellishly sharp scimitar. "Shall we prove ourselves to you now? she asked, "The more time we waste chatting, the more time that Tiger Clan Warrior and his rat-headed men have to wonder and I prefer not to give them that time."


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 11, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Maggie says "We probably should check out the Mystran temple.  My sigil marks me as a student of a Chosen, which tends to impress them.  Besides, I haven't worshipped in longer than I should."
> 
> As you travel through a poorer part of town, you hear a large crowd.  You find that there is a women tied to  a stake in the middle of a square.  A crowd is gathered, and five Tiger Clan warriors are around her.  One throws a bag of coins into the air, and the apparent leader blasts it with a gout of flame from his hand.  Warm coins shower on the crowd.  Another throws a bag, and the leader does the same thing.  Meanwhile, he says "This witch is to be tested.  She is accused of consorting with evil spirits.  Purifying flame of the land, I summon thee" A ball of red flame appears over his hand, and starts to grow.  He touches it with his staff, which envelops it in a green light.  "Staff of Creation, give life to this flame, that it may judge the rightious from the wicked!"
> 
> (you guys get a couple rounds of actions after arriving, if needed, unless you interact with others the first)




OOC:  Knowledge Religion +7 for Staff of Creation?

Shando turns to the others. "Excuse me for a moment."  With that, Shando makes his way to the closest guard.  "Excuse me honored sir, but how does this work?  How does the fire prove her innocence or guilt?"

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 11, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "There are worse things than smuggling," Alethia said in that same sardonic tone you hear most often from Naverone and grinned at the smuggler as she withdrew Abarax's bane, this time in the form of a wickedly curved and hellishly sharp scimitar. "Shall we prove ourselves to you now? she asked, "The more time we waste chatting, the more time that Tiger Clan Warrior and his rat-headed men have to wonder and I prefer not to give them that time."




"Perhaps there is a more subtle way of getting in, without direct confrontation that could attract undesirable attention" Murdoch interjects, as he shows himself to the smugglers.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 11, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  Knowledge Religion +7 for Staff of Creation?
> 
> Shando turns to the others. "Excuse me for a moment."  With that, Shando makes his way to the closest guard.  "Excuse me honored sir, but how does this work?  How does the fire prove her innocence or guilt?"
> 
> Hawkeye




The guard says to Shando.  "Indeed. The fire will burn the guilty, but not harm the innocent."

(He doesn't know what the staff is btw)


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 11, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The guard says to Shando.  "Indeed. The fire will burn the guilty, but not harm the innocent."
> 
> (He doesn't know what the staff is btw)




"Has anyone every been found innocent by this method?"

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 11, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "Has anyone every been found innocent by this method?"
> 
> Hawkeye




"Yes, twice."


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 11, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Yes, twice."




"And how many have been found guilty?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 11, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "And how many have been found guilty?
> 
> Hawkeye




"Far more.  We investigate first, and only when we are as certian as we can be of their guilt do we subject them to the trial by fire.  It is a safeguard as much as a method of execution."


----------



## frostrune (Mar 11, 2007)

"Damn.  This bodes ill,"  Timrin curses under his breath.

He moves close enough that he can scan the 'executioner', victim, and guards with his detect evil.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 12, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Far more.  We investigate first, and only when we are as certian as we can be of their guilt do we subject them to the trial by fire.  It is a safeguard as much as a method of execution."




"I see.  Is she one of the Rashemi witches of legend or something different?"

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 12, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "I see.  Is she one of the Rashemi witches of legend or something different?"
> 
> Hawkeye




"One of them.  They are rife with corruption and dealings with evil spirits.  Much has changed in this place, foreigner.  The land has rejected them."

(Ok, if anyone has last-minute actions, post them, since the executioner will get down to business momentarily)


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 12, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> "Perhaps there is a more subtle way of getting in, without direct confrontation that could attract undesirable attention" Murdoch interjects, as he shows himself to the smugglers.




Marco agrees more with Alethia: "I risk much in connecting you with other dissidents.  In return I want to send a message to the illigitmate authorities that they do not truly control Mulsantir.  Destroying their ambush party and breaking their blockade will accomplish just that.  Besides, I am no fool.  Your power is obvious.  I have no doubt that we will be victorious."


----------



## frostrune (Mar 12, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "One of them.  They are rife with corruption and dealings with evil spirits.  Much has changed in this place, foreigner.  The land has rejected them."
> 
> (Ok, if anyone has last-minute actions, post them, since the executioner will get down to business momentarily)





OOC:  How about my Detect Evil?


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 12, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  How about my Detect Evil?




Seems there is a largish blocking field, aparently centered on the leader.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 12, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "One of them.  They are rife with corruption and dealings with evil spirits.  Much has changed in this place, foreigner.  The land has rejected them."
> 
> (Ok, if anyone has last-minute actions, post them, since the executioner will get down to business momentarily)




OOC:  What does Shando know of the Rashemi witches?  Knowledge Religion +7

"Thank you."

Shando walks back to the others.  He pitches his voice low.  "Maggie, would what he says be possible?'

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 12, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  What does Shando know of the Rashemi witches?  Knowledge Religion +7
> 
> "Thank you."
> 
> ...




(What particular information are you looking for?  He knows that their powers are in fact tied to the land, or at least significantly amplified within Rasheman, but he does not know anytinhg about the land rejecting them.  If true, however, it would have been extremely recent and he wouldn't know anyway.)

"Possible?  Absolutely.  Barnak's attack magics often judge between good and evil, do they not? But we have no way of knowing if its judgement is correct or unbiased."


----------



## kirinke (Mar 12, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Marco agrees more with Alethia: "I risk much in connecting you with other dissidents.  In return I want to send a message to the illigitmate authorities that they do not truly control Mulsantir.  Destroying their ambush party and breaking their blockade will accomplish just that.  Besides, I am no fool.  Your power is obvious.  I have no doubt that we will be victorious."




"Well then. You and Kayla know the area better than us. Any ideas on how to ambush our would be ambushers?"


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 13, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (What particular information are you looking for?  He knows that their powers are in fact tied to the land, or at least significantly amplified within Rasheman, but he does not know anytinhg about the land rejecting them.  If true, however, it would have been extremely recent and he wouldn't know anyway.)




OOC:  Just general religion stuff is what I was looking for.  Were they generally good?


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 13, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Possible?  Absolutely.  Barnak's attack magics often judge between good and evil, do they not? But we have no way of knowing if its judgement is correct or unbiased."




"Unfortuanately, I think we have to look at the bigger picture here.  I certainly don't want to see an innocent put to death, but barring a vision from our respective gods, I don't think we are going to know the truth of the matter.  I did state that at the gate that I would stay out of the politics of this city unless it interfered with me being able to help the poor and needy.  We need to keep our mission in mind.  If either of you have an idea how we could do both, I would certainly be willing to listen."

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Mar 13, 2007)

Timrin is clearly troubled with this.  "My ability to detect evil is being blocked.  I can shed no further light on this but it feels wrong."

"Gods but they aren't making this easy!!",  he growls.

"Could we offer her a 'final blessing' that is in actuality a ward against fire?  Arrrgh!!  But what if we are wrong?"


----------



## kirinke (Mar 13, 2007)

ooc:
Maybe Naverone can help. Dunno what he'd be able to do. Maybe take down that wizard's blocking shield or supress that staff thingie that's going to light the thing on fire? Or heck, even determine if the witch has any actual dealings with demons. Being one, he'd be able to detect the taint easily enough.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 13, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Maybe Naverone can help. Dunno what he'd be able to do. Maybe take down that wizard's blocking shield or supress that staff thingie that's going to light the thing on fire? Or heck, even determine if the witch has any actual dealings with demons. Being one, he'd be able to detect the taint easily enough.




He can't do any of that directly, though dispel magic could do some of those things, but its an opposed check and its obvious.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 13, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  Just general religion stuff is what I was looking for.  Were they generally good?




Yes, in they are typically good-alighned, although some of the punishments they typically impose are a bit harsher than in the West, and they do try to legally prevent non-members from practicing arcane magic


----------



## frostrune (Mar 13, 2007)

OOC:  DM_Matt what does the stake/pyre look like?  Could Timrin reach at least the witches foot from the ground or must someone scramble up the stacked wood?

I know we are running out of time but a  bit of a plan is forming...


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 13, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  DM_Matt what does the stake/pyre look like?  Could Timrin reach at least the witches foot from the ground or must someone scramble up the stacked wood?
> 
> I know we are running out of time but a  bit of a plan is forming...




There is very little brush, but a stone wall a few inches high.  This is probably used for bonfires under more typical circumstances.  He might be able to touch her foot, but not without being noticed by the gaurds and the crowd.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 13, 2007)

"Maggie, do you have an invisibility spell, greater invisibility would be better?", Timrin desperately blurts.

"Helm has granted me two resist energy spells this day.  Perhaps if I could approach the girl unseen and deliver some protection against fire, they would have to let her go or face the wrath of the crowd."

"Of course if I am wrong and she is evil I will face stiff penalty.  It is a risk I am willing to take."

OOC:  Getting up there and casting a spell would attract attention regardless of me being invisible or not so I would cast it discretely somewhere back and 'discharge' it when I reach her.  From the SRD...

Touch Spells and Holding the Charge
In most cases, if you don’t discharge a touch spell on the round you cast it, you can hold the charge (postpone the discharge of the spell) indefinitely. You can make touch attacks round after round. If you cast another spell, the touch spell dissipates. 


A BIG question remains, Is this considered an attack?  If she were any ally that knew me I would say no.  But I must quickly convince her to accept my spell.  Touching her and turning visible right there in front of everyone would be a major disaster.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 13, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Maggie, do you have an invisibility spell, greater invisibility would be better?", Timrin desperately blurts.
> 
> "Helm has granted me two resist energy spells this day.  Perhaps if I could approach the girl unseen and deliver some protection against fire, they would have to let her go or face the wrath of the crowd."
> 
> ...




It is not considered an attack, because Resist Energy has the (harmless) tag in the save and SR entries.  You still have to find a way to get there silently, although between the rowdy crowd and the speaker, it may not be an issue.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 13, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> It is not considered an attack, because Resist Energy has the (harmless) tag in the save and SR entries.  You still have to find a way to get there silently, although between the rowdy crowd and the speaker, it may not be an issue.




OOC:  I'm willing to take my chances with the move silently.  Does Maggie have an Invisibility?


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 13, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  I'm willing to take my chances with the move silently.  Does Maggie have an Invisibility?




Yes.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 13, 2007)

Timrin and Maggie go out of sight, she makes him invisible, and he casts his spell.  He goes in from behind the procedings, and maneuvers to where he can touch her foot.  He has to go in front of her to avoid getting very very close to the guards, who probably have much better spot and listen checks than the guys in the crowd.  He touches her foot, and the spell is effective.  As he does so, the leader suddenly looks right at him, then looks back to his work.  Timrin thinks the leader saw him.  

The leader's fireball begins to hover on its own, surrounded with a thin green glow.  The glow fades, leaving nothing but the occasonal green sparkle in the flames.  

"Judge, cleansing fire!," he shouts.

The ball shoots towards the witch, and her entire body is quickly engulfed in flames.  She cries out in agony.  She survives the first round, but will likely not survive the second.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 13, 2007)

Meanwhile, Kayls tells the others:

The tunnel goes that way (pointing).  If we assume they are underneath, waiting in the chamber, some or all of us could use magics to transport ourselves to the area just beyond the open cavern below.  This could provide a tactical advantage.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 13, 2007)

ooc
Would Alethia's teleports be able to do this? Maybe she and Murdoch could do as Kaya suggests.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 14, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Timrin and Maggie go out of sight, she makes him invisible, and he casts his spell.  He goes in from behind the procedings, and maneuvers to where he can touch her foot.  He has to go in front of her to avoid getting very very close to the guards, who probably have much better spot and listen checks than the guys in the crowd.  He touches her foot, and the spell is effective.  As he does so, the leader suddenly looks right at him, then looks back to his work.  Timrin thinks the leader saw him.
> 
> The leader's fireball begins to hover on its own, surrounded with a thin green glow.  The glow fades, leaving nothing but the occasonal green sparkle in the flames.
> 
> ...





OOC:  Aaaahhhhh!!  we're screwed.     

I assume this wasn't a typical fireball as I wasn't blasted as well?  Can you describe how she has been affected?  Is she enveloped in flames?  If she were to be moved would they move with her or remain behind? 

Basically, Timrin's thoughts are this: the deed has been done and he has been seen.  His cover is blown.  If she is evil, he is already screwed.  If she is good, he needs to save her.  Might as well save her and HOPE she is good.  It can't really get any worse.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 14, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> Would Alethia's teleports be able to do this? Maybe she and Murdoch could do as Kaya suggests.




Murdoch agrees. Barnak can use one of his teleports too.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 14, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  Aaaahhhhh!!  we're screwed.




OOC:  What do you mean "we're screwed" Kemosabe'?     

(I hope you are old enough to get that reference, otherwise its wasted)

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Mar 14, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  What do you mean "we're screwed" Kemosabe'?
> 
> (I hope you are old enough to get that reference, otherwise its wasted)
> 
> Hawkeye





HA!  Sadly... I am.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 14, 2007)

ooc:
I think Timmy is gonna hafta do a small atonement for this lil chaotic act.  I mean, sure well meaning, but chaotic nonetheless. That was worthy of Alethia and Murdoch. Hee. Maybe not worth any loss of powers, but some sort of slap on da wrist nonetheless.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 15, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  Aaaahhhhh!!  we're screwed.
> 
> I assume this wasn't a typical fireball as I wasn't blasted as well?  Can you describe how she has been affected?  Is she enveloped in flames?  If she were to be moved would they move with her or remain behind?
> 
> Basically, Timrin's thoughts are this: the deed has been done and he has been seen.  His cover is blown.  If she is evil, he is already screwed.  If she is good, he needs to save her.  Might as well save her and HOPE she is good.  It can't really get any worse.




It seems that the staff has given the fire a life of its own.  It has enveloped her, and would probably move with her.

Tunnel Group:  You can use your teleports.  You can also dim door.  Are any of you coming down in the shaft, or will everyone teleport into the tunnel?


----------



## frostrune (Mar 15, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> It seems that the staff has given the fire a life of its own.  It has enveloped her, and would probably move with her.




Timrin hesistates but a moment knowing his actions here could be very costly, grits his teeth in resolve, and begins casting one of his most potent spells <Dispel Evil>.

He understands there is probably very little chance of success before he even reaches into the flame but he had commited to this course and he would see it through.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 15, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> It seems that the staff has given the fire a life of its own.  It has enveloped her, and would probably move with her.
> 
> Tunnel Group:  You can use your teleports.  You can also dim door.  Are any of you coming down in the shaft, or will everyone teleport into the tunnel?




OCC: Here's an idea, lets send a summon monster down the shaft (Barnak Summon monster V: Celestial griffon), and teleport in the chamber for a nice little two-frontal supprise.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 18, 2007)

Shando shifts his stance near the guard just a little, waiting to see what happens.

OOC:  Bump!

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 18, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin hesistates but a moment knowing his actions here could be very costly, grits his teeth in resolve, and begins casting one of his most potent spells <Dispel Evil>.
> 
> He understands there is probably very little chance of success before he even reaches into the flame but he had commited to this course and he would see it through.




Timrin reaches into the flame, trying to exorcise the flame from the helpless witch.  As Timrin does so, he feels his Banesword channeling additional power into him.  The blade is hungry, but not for Raku himself.  The feeling is not as strong, but the presence of something has excited it.  

His attempt succeeds.  The flame leaves the witch, who collapses, the ropes burned away.  Timrin becomes visible.  The ball of fire bobs in the air in front of her.  The enraged executioner says "An enemy of nature has interfered with this trial through his vile trickery.  Spirits of the land, I summon thee to destroy your enemies."  His hand glows with fire, and his staff with green light.  The four Tiger Clan warriors' tatoo's sparkle and glow, their muscles suddenly appear to grow larger, their heads grow more oval, thier hair slightly longer, and their canine teeth lengthen in their growing jaws, looking like sabretooth tigers.

Actions?


----------



## frostrune (Mar 18, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Timrin reaches into the flame, trying to exorcise the flame from the helpless witch.  As Timrin does so, he feels his Banesword channeling additional power into him.  The blade is hungry, but not for Raku himself.  The feeling is not as strong, but the presence of something has excited it.
> 
> His attempt succeeds.  The flame leaves the witch, who collapses, the ropes burned away.  Timrin becomes visible.  The ball of fire bobs in the air in front of her.  The enraged executioner says "An enemy of nature has interfered with this trial through his vile trickery.  Spirits of the land, I summon thee to destroy your enemies."  His hand glows with fire, and his staff with green light.  The four Tiger Clan warriors' tatoo's sparkle and glow, their muscles suddenly appear to grow larger, their heads grow more oval, thier hair slightly longer, and their canine teeth lengthen in their growing jaws, looking like sabretooth tigers.
> 
> Actions?




OOC:  Couple questions... 

Does the witch collapse from damage (ie hp loss) or some other less obvious reason?  I ask because Timrin is hoping if he heals her she can get them out of there.  

Can you summon your Banesword to your side?  Remember we are stripped down to our skivies here.  No armor, no weapons, no magic items.  Shando is still as effective as ever and Maggie still has her spells but Timrin is VERY vulnrable.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 18, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  Couple questions...
> 
> Does the witch collapse from damage (ie hp loss) or some other less obvious reason?  I ask because Timrin is hoping if he heals her she can get them out of there.
> 
> Can you summon your Banesword to your side?  Remember we are stripped down to our skivies here.  No armor, no weapons, no magic items.  Shando is still as effective as ever and Maggie still has her spells but Timrin is VERY vulnrable.




You dont think you can exactly, but it seems to be able to come to you.  If you were not carrying it, in this case, it does appear at your side.  (This also implies that in theory you could find a way to summon it on command).  The witch is alive, and it seems that nothing more complicated is going on than simple fire damage.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 19, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> You dont think you can exactly, but it seems to be able to come to you.  If you were not carrying it, in this case, it does appear at your side.  (This also implies that in theory you could find a way to summon it on command).  The witch is alive, and it seems that nothing more complicated is going on than simple fire damage.




Timrin throws the battered witch over his shoulder and assumes a defensive stance; Raku's Bane held out in front.  He channels his healing energy into her as he waits for the inevitable attack.

He says to her, "I have risked much to save you and do not plan to die here.  If you've a spell to get us out of here I suggest you use it."

OOC:  The above represent Timrin's most likely course of action.  I may wish to change this depending on what my friends do (if they go before me in intiative).  It may be important to note that he purposefully does not look toward his friends as their cover is not yet blown.

He will lay on hands until she is full (he has 102hp available, let me know the remainder).


----------



## kirinke (Mar 19, 2007)

_*Good luck boy. Our hands full at the moment and I'm afraid we can't immediatly help you.*_ the demon whispered in Timrin's mind. 

ooc
Alethia, Murdoch and Barnak will do their teleports and go to the open chamber beyond. Alethia also summons her archon followers, Taavi and Charissa to provide aerial support.

IC
Alethia's eyes glow with a golden light as she calls on her celestial allies and a silvery glow outlines her body as she looks calmly at the smuggler. The two archons float serenely on either side of her. "These are my friends as well and will provide us with additional aerial support. It is time to take the battle to our enemies." she said and whispered a prayer as she takes hold of Barnak and Murdoch. They vanish and reappear in the open chamber beyond, without fanfair and only one archon remains, to stay with Kayla and the smugglers.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 19, 2007)

Meanwhile in the tunnel...

The griffon is sent down on the elevator, with one of Marco's men operating the winch from above (it can be operated either from above OR from he platform)

The rest of you (Alethia, Barak, Mudroch, and Dyria) teleport behind them.  A dozen lightly-armored wererats in their hybrid form in thayan military uniforms are spread around the perimeter of the room, behind tables on their side that they must have brought in.  There are six barricades -- two in front of where you are, two on the other side, and one on each flank.  Each barricade has two wererats, except one in front of you that has a red wizard, too.  Two tiger clan warriors hold greataxes and prepare to charge.  The wizard and four wererats have their backs to you, as do the two tiger clan warriors.

The rats fire their readied bows at the griffon.  Each fires two shots at once.  The Tiger Clan warriors crarge, and the Wizard starts to cast.  The griffon is shot over 20 times, and fades back to his home plane.

The four rats in front of you and the wizard leave themselves open to Dyria.  (too bad she only gets 2 aoos/round) She nearly runs the wizard throughwith her whip dagger, ruining his spell (crit, sneak attack, 60dmg).  She also wounds a rat (35dmg).

You guys get a surprise round on them.  Post for that and the full round.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 19, 2007)

The Archons start laying about with their special ray abilities, using their aura of menace to good effect. Alethia laughs joyously and her body is suddenly limned in bright silver flame as the strange spell takes effect. (Casting Chaav's laugh, igniting holy radiance). 

Alethia charges the nearest tiger clan warrior, the demon's illusion fading as her own celestial heritage asserts itself in the heat of battle. Glowing with holy radiance and silver flame dancing over her skin and waving a sharp, flaming, holy sword in her hand, she is indeed a terrifying sight.


----------



## Falkus (Mar 19, 2007)

Dyria moved tried to get to the center of the group. It was time to try a technique that she had learned some time ago, but had yet to actually use. Once she had as many enemies within fifteen of her, she cracked her whip dagger, and spun it above her head, faster and faster. The blades and the rope of the whip-dagger began to glow a deadly blue color.

OOC: Performing death spiral. All enemies within fifteen feet of Dyria have to pass a reflex save equal to her attack role, or be stunned for 1d4+1 rounds. All enemies who are stunned have to pass a DC 18 fortitude save or be made helpless for 1d4-1 rounds (minimum 1 round)


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 19, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin throws the battered witch over his shoulder and assumes a defensive stance; Raku's Bane held out in front.  He channels his healing energy into her as he waits for the inevitable attack.
> 
> He says to her, "I have risked much to save you and do not plan to die here.  If you've a spell to get us out of here I suggest you use it."
> 
> ...





OOC:  How does the crowd react to the change in the warriors?


Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 19, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  How does the crowd react to the change in the warriors?
> 
> 
> Hawkeye




They do not seem to be shocked, but they do appear awed.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 20, 2007)

Shando sadly waits to see what is going to happen, knowing that someone needs to stay in the city and gather information.

OOC:  Delay action for now


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 20, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando sadly waits to see what is going to happen, knowing that someone needs to stay in the city and gather information.
> 
> OOC:  Delay action for now




Maggie's eyes glint with blue light, and energy crackles between her fingers.  Her hair starts moving as if there is a light breeze.  She is not so good at hiding her rage, but the long, baggy sleeves and big hat she is wearing helps quite a bit. (Forcecage readied on the leader if he attacks Timrin.)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 20, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Meanwhile in the tunnel...
> You guys get a surprise round on them.  Post for that and the full round.




Suprise round:
Murdoch will blast the area with the biggest contration of ennemies with a vitriolic eldrich cone.
Barnak will cast magic missle on the wizard

Next round:
Vitriolic eldrich chain for Murdoch 1st target fill damage, 2 additional targets 1/2 damage
Barnak will cast Scorching Ray on anybody that could be a spellcaster.

If needed, Murdoch will use 1 charge of his rod of metamagic quicken to devour magic, if applicable.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 20, 2007)

The executioner acts before Maggie can.  His staff glows and he shoots a blast of fire at Timrin, he feels the flame attempting to burn his very soul (102dmg).  He does manage to heal the witch (50pts used), though she does not fully regain consciousness.  Now that the damage is no longer the problem, its easy to tell thst she has also been drugged, which tends to be standard procedure just about everywhere for containing spellcasting prisoners.

As she responds to the executioner's attack, Maggie comments to Shando "This guy just piggybacked a finger of death on some exotic, fire-based eldritch blast.  Lets hope this works..."

Maggie sends a bolt of lightning towards the executioner, which quickly traces the shape of a cube.  One of the tiger clan warriors, as well as the apparently-autonomous ball of flame exorcized from the witch, are also trapped.

Timrin beats the other warriors in the initiative count, so he still gets a move action in addition to his healing.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 20, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The executioner acts before Maggie can.  His staff glows and he shoots a blast of fire at Timrin, he feels the flame attempting to burn his very soul (102dmg).  He does manage to heal the witch (50pts used), though she does not fully regain consciousness.  Now that the damage is no longer the problem, its easy to tell thst she has also been drugged, which tends to be standard procedure just about everywhere for containing spellcasting prisoners.
> 
> As she responds to the executioner's attack, Maggie comments to Shando "This guy just piggybacked a finger of death on some exotic, fire-based eldritch blast.  Lets hope this works..."
> 
> ...




Shrugging off the intense pain of the blast and the soul wrenching effects, Timrin sees that Maggie has entered the fray and couldn't be happier.

With their cover completely blown he runs toward the mage with the witch slung across his shoulders.  He shouts, "We need to GO!!  I can't take another one of those." 

OOC:  How many hps do I have remaining on my lay hands?


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 21, 2007)

Meanwhile in the tunnel, your surprise attack rips through your opponents.

Dyria moves to a better position, and finds she still has time to slash the wounded rat in half on the way (only needed a move action, so she got an attack)

Murdoch sends a cone of acid over one of the barricades, burning the two rats behind.

Barnak basts five darts of force from his hand, blasting five smoking holes in the wizard's back.  He falls.

Alethia activates her mighty laugh as desribed, and begins glowing.

The archons miss.

Two of Marco's men fire arrows at the rats from the top of the shaft, still writhing in pain from the nearly-fatal (and ultimately, it would have been fatal on its own) acid burns, killing them.

Marco himself dives down the shaft, driving one knife into a warrior's jugular, and holding on. (50dmg)

The rats manage to get their shots off before you do.  Murdoch and Dyria are too strongly protected by steel and force fields, and of the six arrows fired in their direction, five are either wrap around the force fields and miss or clank off their armor.  Dyria is surprised when one penetrates her (crit, 30 dmg).

The six fired at Alethia and Barnak all hit (ten points of AC make a world of difference).  One of Alethia's crits (39 dmg to Alethia, 32 to Barnak).

The three nearest rats drop their bows, draw swords, and charge towards Barnak, Murdoch, and Alethia.  All strike true (21, 24, and 26 dmg respectively)

Dyria tries her Death Spiral Technique for the first time since capturing the master of war within her ring gauntlet.  The whip divides into a dozen different long, writhing, barbed tenticles.  She can strike both warriors and five rats.  All are struck hard, and stumble, nearly falling (all are stunned 3 rounds and take 24 dmg).

Marco's falls under the smuggler's weight, and Marco drives his other blade into the warrior's face several times, killing him.

Alethia charges and strikes the other stunned warrior accross the head with her mace (20dmg)

Murdoch hurls acid at the three rats with swords (31dmg, 16 to the rest).  The one in fron of him falls dead with a gaping acid hole in his chest. Barnak sees no spellcasters so blasts the rat that just stabbed him instead (32dmg), leaving the rat in a dead smoking heap.  

Kayla slides down the chain shaft, jumps, runs a few steps and jumps on the rat that stabbed Alethia, slitting his throat.  

Marco's two archers shift position and shoot at the other two stunned rats (18 dmg each).  Marco's two remaining soldiers slide down the shaft, and charge those same two rats, striking their heads from over the barricade.  Both fall dead.

Four rats and the stunned warrior are still standing.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 21, 2007)

Alethia knocks out the tiger clan warrior (subdual, she wants him alive for questioning).


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 21, 2007)

Murdoch will blast the rats with a vitriolic eldrich cone. Barnak will cast Scorching Ray again on the remaining rats.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 21, 2007)

The rats are blasted by Murdoch, Barnak, the archons, and Marco's archers, two others from marco's team charge and strike (again), and Kayla sweeps around and finishes off the two that remain standing after that.  Alethia and Marco finally manage to take down he warrior with full attacks.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 21, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Shrugging off the intense pain of the blast and the soul wrenching effects, Timrin sees that Maggie has entered the fray and couldn't be happier.
> 
> With their cover completely blown he runs toward the mage with the witch slung across his shoulders.  He shouts, "We need to GO!!  I can't take another one of those."
> 
> OOC:  How many hps do I have remaining on my lay hands?




Timrin runs, but the tiger clan warriors chase him, and two tackle him to the ground (grapple check sucessful), while the other stabs him (37dmg).  Shando gets an action (please post it).  The caster, one of the warriors, and the ball of living flame are trapped in the force box.  Maggie fires off another blot of lightning over the crowd, and a pink mist oozes into the air, then disappates.  Suddenly, many in the crowd begin acting erratically, including running and fighting and babbling for no reason.  Unfortunately, it only works on one of the three guards, but it is the guy who just stabbed Timrin, who now moves to attack the guy grappling Timrin, thus breaking the grapple, as the guy lets go to fight his ally.  The aid another guy does not manage to keep the grapple.  Timrin can move now.

Meanwhile, a random confused citizen charges towards Maggie, and actually manages to punch her (3 subdual).


----------



## frostrune (Mar 22, 2007)

Timrin looks like a mess.  Bloody and charred.  He is in bad shape.

He lurches from the pile still clutching the drugged witch and tries to reach Maggie.

"We can't win this fight.  We need to go NOW."

OOC:  Timirin down about 80% of his hps.  He is messed up.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 22, 2007)

Shando sighs sadly at the chaos unfolding around him, knowing that he is going to be unable to help the poor with their needs this day, and some innocents are going to be harmed this day.  "Maggie, remind me to show you how to block a punch properly!"  With that Shando, races up to Timrin's side and attacks cat guard that is not being attacked by the other guard.

Starting with stunning fist/Fist of the Pharos: DC 24 (28 if they are evil)  for all 3 of the warriors.
Flurry: +28+28+28+23+18 (unarmed)
Unarmed damage: 4D6+8 (+2d6+1d4 vs Evil)

Dodge vs the guard he is attacking giving him an AC of 38 vs that guard, 37 vs the others.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Mar 22, 2007)

The silver flames dancing over Alethia's skin brighten considerably as the demon watches Timrin's fight from afar. He relays the information to Alethia, who curses quietly and looks to her archon friends. "Taavi, Charissa, Timrin and the others need help, now! Go, please!" she says, tossing Taavi a wand of cure serious wounds. The small glowing celestial swoops down, snatching the wand and both archons teleport out to help Timrin and the others.

ooc:
Sending reinforcements with a cure stick. Hope it helps!  

Is the Tiger Clan warrior Alethia attacked dead or just out cold? If dead, she will take care of the injured. If he is still alive, she will make durned sure that he can't go nowhere quick or be able to do them any harm.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 22, 2007)

[sblock=DM_Matt]
OCC: hey DM_Matt, does Murdoch feel any different "connection" to the land now that he's in Racheman? Does he feel his magicks are different, easier or harder to access? Any visions or "feelings"?
Thanks!

SG[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Mar 24, 2007)

ooc
Bumpity


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 25, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> The silver flames dancing over Alethia's skin brighten considerably as the demon watches Timrin's fight from afar. He relays the information to Alethia, who curses quietly and looks to her archon friends. "Taavi, Charissa, Timrin and the others need help, now! Go, please!" she says, tossing Taavi a wand of cure serious wounds. The small glowing celestial swoops down, snatching the wand and both archons teleport out to help Timrin and the others.
> 
> ooc:
> Sending reinforcements with a cure stick. Hope it helps!
> ...




He is alive, and you tie him up the best you can.  It is still likely that he will be able to break the ropes, however, but so long as you keep a good eye on him, he's easy to put back down before he has time to do so, especially for Marco (he gets his SA dmg).


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 25, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> [sblock=DM_Matt]
> OCC: hey DM_Matt, does Murdoch feel any different "connection" to the land now that he's in Racheman? Does he feel his magicks are different, easier or harder to access? Any visions or "feelings"?
> Thanks!
> 
> SG[/sblock]




He has an awareness of more fey power around him, but does not necessarily feel more powerful himself.  He wonders though if this extra power requires special techniques to access.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 25, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando sighs sadly at the chaos unfolding around him, knowing that he is going to be unable to help the poor with their needs this day, and some innocents are going to be harmed this day.  "Maggie, remind me to show you how to block a punch properly!"  With that Shando, races up to Timrin's side and attacks cat guard that is not being attacked by the other guard.
> 
> Starting with stunning fist/Fist of the Pharos: DC 24 (28 if they are evil)  for all 3 of the warriors.
> Flurry: +28+28+28+23+18 (unarmed)
> ...




Shando rushes towards the tiger clan warrior and jump-kicks him.  He flies back stunned (39dmg).  Shando notices that he clearly has a lot more hp where taht came from.  He can continue on with a full attack, or can follow the others.

Hearing Shando's jest, Maggie draws her sword, and in one motion strikes the commoner up side the head, then bashes him in the forehead with the hilt, knocking him out.  "Well, doing that first is one way to stop a punch."

Timrin runs with the witch.  Maggie takes a five foot step away, and prepares to cast obscuring mist and move more.  A lantern archon appears with a healing wand floating within it.  If you guys continue to run, where are you going?


----------



## kirinke (Mar 25, 2007)

ooc
Frostrune, Taavi will obey Timrin as far as orders are concerned, so long as they aren't in conflict with Alethia's orders (which isn't likely to happen.   )

IC
Alethia leans down to the Tiger clan warrior. "As long as you behave yourself, we won't hurt you." and the Nimbus brightens a little in response to her promise. 

She nods to Marco and begins the task of healing her comrads before taking care of herself and then takes care of the more serious injuries that the tiger clan warrior sports, after another severe warning that they can easily knock him out again if he tries anything remotely clever.

_*Naverone? Is this tiger clan warrior evil in anyway? For that matter, what about our smuggler friends?*_ she asked, knowing that he could detect alignment easily enough.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 25, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Shando rushes towards the tiger clan warrior and jump-kicks him.  He flies back stunned (39dmg).  Shando notices that he clearly has a lot more hp where taht came from.  He can continue on with a full attack, or can follow the others.




OOC:  Shando's attack was an AOE stunning fist.  What about the other two?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 25, 2007)

They saved.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 25, 2007)

IC
The Lantern Archon, Taavi swoops down towards Timrin and touches him with the wand and the healing energy surges from it and into the paladin. The archon hovers over the paladin, taking guard action and ready to deal out punishing rays at a moment's notice. _*"Mother sent me,"*_ the archon tells Timrin blithly, as if that explains everything.

Meanwhile:

"We should get out of here. This bit of noise is bound to attract someone, especially since they seemed to be waiting for you," she said, looking pointedly at Marco and grinned. "I suspect they didn't count on a bunch of crazy demon hunters to join the fun."


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 25, 2007)

Shando retreats with Timrin and the others.  He looks over at Timrin.  "Well we lasted 10 minutes longer that I thought we would.  I am sure Ilmater is disappointed that I didn't keep my word to not get involved in the politics.  Where to now?

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Mar 26, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando retreats with Timrin and the others.  He looks over at Timrin.  "Well we lasted 10 minutes longer that I thought we would.  I am sure Ilmater is disappointed that I didn't keep my word to not get involved in the politics.  Where to now?
> 
> Hawkeye




_*"Mother always said that trouble tends to find the powerful whether or not it wants to be found,"*_ Taavi told Shando cheerfully.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 26, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> _*"Mother always said that trouble tends to find the powerful whether or not it wants to be found,"*_ Taavi told Shando cheerfully.




Shando wonders at the cheerfulness of certain celestial creatures.

Torqumada


----------



## kirinke (Mar 26, 2007)

ooc:
Remember that Taavi is very young, so all of this is terribly exciting, especially for someone who is bound to help good people against dastardly evil types. For him, he's basically doing exactly what he is made for, so that makes him very cheerful and happy indeed.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 26, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Remember that Taavi is very young, so all of this is terribly exciting, especially for someone who is bound to help good people against dastardly evil types. For him, he's basically doing exactly what he is made for, so that makes him very cheerful and happy.




OOC:  It still won't keep Shando from wondering.    

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Mar 26, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  It still won't keep Shando from wondering.
> 
> Hawkeye




ooc
Lol. I'm going to play him like he's the eager young recruit. Lots of enthusasm, not a whole lot of experience.

Matt? How are the witches likely to react to Alethia and Naverone? You have to remember, Naverone spared Kayla's life once in that cave thing and then they both saved her life again at great risk of their lives during that disaster of a party back in Waterdeep. Kayla herself owes Alethia and Naverone both her life twice over, so that's going to play a part, no matter what happens I'd think.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 26, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando retreats with Timrin and the others.  He looks over at Timrin.  "Well we lasted 10 minutes longer that I thought we would.  I am sure Ilmater is disappointed that I didn't keep my word to not get involved in the politics.  Where to now?
> 
> Hawkeye




Timrin looks at the archon thankfully but he is still far from healed.

"Maggie we need to teleport out.  This is a disaster and our cover is blown.  At any rate we have learned what we needed to... those in charge are in league with the twice-damned.  I could feel it in their magic."


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 26, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin looks at the archon thankfully but he is still far from healed.
> 
> "Maggie we need to teleport out.  This is a disaster and our cover is blown.  At any rate we have learned what we needed to... those in charge are in league with the twice-damned.  I could feel it in their magic."




Maggie creates a fog behind you all and everyone runs.

She answers Timrin "But we haven't learned what we needed to!  We still can complete the mission.  We know nothing of the populations true response, the precise political structure, the size and type of he Thayan force, or the strength or nature of the resistance!  We could go to the temple of Mystra as we had previously planned, "  Maggie says, between labored breaths, while running.  "Besides," she adds, "I'm on a roll.  Usually it YOU saving ME."

After a couple street forks It seems you may have lost your pursuers in the chaos.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 26, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> Lol. I'm going to play him like he's the eager young recruit. Lots of enthusasm, not a whole lot of experience.
> 
> Matt? How are the witches likely to react to Alethia and Naverone? You have to remember, Naverone spared Kayla's life once in that cave thing and then they both saved her life again at great risk of their lives during that disaster of a party back in Waterdeep. Kayla herself owes Alethia and Naverone both her life twice over, so that's going to play a part, no matter what happens I'd think.




Only the more powerful witches would even notice sometihng is up at this point, and those who are that powerful are also sophisticated enough to not automatically go nuts without really thinking about whats going on.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 26, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> IC
> The Lantern Archon, Taavi swoops down towards Timrin and touches him with the wand and the healing energy surges from it and into the paladin. The archon hovers over the paladin, taking guard action and ready to deal out punishing rays at a moment's notice. _*"Mother sent me,"*_ the archon tells Timrin blithly, as if that explains everything.
> 
> Meanwhile:
> ...





"Indeed they did not.  Thanks to your teleportation and summoing, it was WE who got the drop on them," nodding towards the warrior he jumped onto and hacked to bits and chuckling."

Naverone beleives that the smugglers are masking their alighnment, though he is getting vibes of N.  The Tiger Clan Warrior is LE.

Meanwhile ,said warrior responds to Alethia "Kill me, return my spirit to the land.   I will tell you nothing."


----------



## kirinke (Mar 26, 2007)

Alethia's eyes glowed briefly as she processed Naverone's information. "Oh, I believe that you will tell us plenty my friend. And unlike your Thayan friends, I can do it all without harming a hair on your head." she looked down without pity. "We will remand you to the Rashemi witches for justice." 

She took Kayla aside. "It's your call as to his ultimate fate, I'm not Rashemi, nor a Witch and he is or supposed to be under the Witches command at any rate. In any case, I am going to need to pray for the dominate and command spells. They aren't ones I use very often. I don't like them much." she said wryly, but knew that in this case, they were needed.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 26, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Maggie creates a fog behind you all and everyone runs.
> 
> She answers Timrin "But we haven't learned what we needed to!  We still can complete the mission.  We know nothing of the populations true response, the precise political structure, the size and type of he Thayan force, or the strength or nature of the resistance!  We could go to the temple of Mystra as we had previously planned, "  Maggie says, between labored breaths, while running.  "Besides," she adds, "I'm on a roll.  Usually it YOU saving ME."
> 
> After a couple street forks It seems you may have lost your pursuers in the chaos.





_*Don't worry about it.*_ Naverone said smugly, keeping his promise of looking after them from afar. _*We made contact with a crew of smugglers and we also have a Tiger Clan captive to question. *_


----------



## frostrune (Mar 26, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Maggie creates a fog behind you all and everyone runs.
> 
> She answers Timrin "But we haven't learned what we needed to!  We still can complete the mission.  We know nothing of the populations true response, the precise political structure, the size and type of he Thayan force, or the strength or nature of the resistance!  We could go to the temple of Mystra as we had previously planned, "  Maggie says, between labored breaths, while running.  "Besides," she adds, "I'm on a roll.  Usually it YOU saving ME."
> 
> After a couple street forks It seems you may have lost your pursuers in the chaos.




Timrin smirks sourly at her use of wit but is too busy stifling a curse everytime the witch bounces against his charred flesh.

When they finally round a corner and stop to catch their breath, "The Thayans will not take this public humiliation lightly.  We have clearly made ourselves a target.  They will hunt us and we are in no position to fight back.  Hells! I barely still have a shirt on my back! <gesturing to the smoking ruin of his homespun tunic>."

"Maggie, I trust you in this, but I think the dangers far outweigh the rewards."

If the lantern archon is still hovering nearby Timrin will ask in celestial 

celestial [sblock] If it would please your mistress I could surely use some more of that healing?" [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Mar 27, 2007)

Taavi laughes and swoopes in, touching Timrin again the wand and the healing energy surges once again, this time not stopping until he is completely healed. He hovers in front of the now healed paladin and does a bouncy figure-eight. 

*"Mother has a captive Tiger clan warrior as Naverone said, plus she also has made contact with some smugglers. Apparently Kayla knows them from past tussles. The smugglers were okay, not good, but okay. I didn't like the warrior too much. He reeked of evil."* Taavi told him and archon seemed to shiver, almost as if wrinkling his non-existant nose in distast.

The little ball of light then dives towards the witch and circles her, almost dancing close to her skin as he examines her aura, looking for any signs of evil.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 28, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin smirks sourly at her use of wit but is too busy stifling a curse everytime the witch bounces against his charred flesh.
> 
> When they finally round a corner and stop to catch their breath, "The Thayans will not take this public humiliation lightly.  We have clearly made ourselves a target.  They will hunt us and we are in no position to fight back.  Hells! I barely still have a shirt on my back! <gesturing to the smoking ruin of his homespun tunic>."
> 
> ...




Shando shakes his head  "I need to put the entire company through some basic unarmed combat training for situations just like this.  Commander if you know the way to the Temple of Mystra, please lead the way.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Mar 28, 2007)

_*"It'd be very difficult for some of us to learn any kind of unarmed combat." *_ Taavi giggles. _* "You need arms to throw a punch."*_


----------



## frostrune (Mar 28, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando shakes his head  "I need to put the entire company through some basic unarmed combat training for situations just like this.  Commander if you know the way to the Temple of Mystra, please lead the way.
> 
> Hawkeye





Timrin looks incredulously at the monk.  He is pretty sure he's joking but his straight-faced delivery is inscrutable.

He moves to heft the witch into a more comfortable position and thanks Taavi in celestial.

"Walking down the street with a woman in my arms is probably going to draw some unwanted attention.  Any suggestions?", he is clearly frustrated with the helplessness of the situation.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 28, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin looks incredulously at the monk.  He is pretty sure he's joking but his straight-faced delivery is inscrutable.
> 
> He moves to heft the witch into a more comfortable position and thanks Taavi in celestial.
> 
> "Walking down the street with a woman in my arms is probably going to draw some unwanted attention.  Any suggestions?", he is clearly frustrated with the helplessness of the situation.




Maggie says "Well, I COULD make her invisible, though that still might look funny.  Or I could just teleport to the nearest temple of Mystra.  Laeral taught me a slight alteration to the targeting words for the spell that would cause it to send me to the nearest temple of Mystra, even if I don't know where it is exactly."


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 28, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> _*"It'd be very difficult for some of us to learn any kind of unarmed combat." *_ Taavi giggles. _* "You need arms to throw a punch."*_




Shando raises an eye brow at the Lantern Archon's comment.  "You are obviously carrying that wand by some sort of force.  Much like the chi that resides in all of us and allows those who master it to do wonderous things, I am sure that same force, your chi, can be harnessed to deliver something very similar to a punch.  It is just a matter of teaching you how to access it properly.  I have a feeling that traditional humanoid disciplinary measures won't work.  1000 pushups aren't effective when one has no real coporeal body.  Regardless, I am sure with enough meditation I can come up with something."

Hawkeye


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 28, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Maggie says "Well, I COULD make her invisible, though that still might look funny.  Or I could just teleport to the nearest temple of Mystra.  Laeral taught me a slight alteration to the targeting words for the spell that would cause it to send me to the nearest temple of Mystra, even if I don't know where it is exactly."




"Do you mean to tell us that you could have teleported to the temple of Mystra this entire time?  Why didn't you share that little bit of information with us when we were discussing strategy?  You and Timrin could have teleported into the temple and then just stayed there coordinating things while the rest of us did the legwork.  If you would please be so kind as to get us there as quickly as possible.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 28, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando raises an eye brow at the Lantern Archon's comment.  "You are obviously carrying that wand by some sort of force.  Much like the chi that resides in all of us and allows those who master it to do wonderous things, I am sure that same force, your chi, can be harnessed to deliver something very similar to a punch.  It is just a matter of teaching you how to access it properly.  I have a feeling that traditional humanoid disciplinary measures won't work.  1000 pushups aren't effective when one has no real coporeal body.  Regardless, I am sure with enough meditation I can come up with something."
> 
> Hawkeye




(You do realize that he can already do that right?  Lantern archons have a light ray ranged touch attack at will)


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 28, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "Do you mean to tell us that you could have teleported to the temple of Mystra this entire time?  Why didn't you share that little bit of information with us when we were discussing strategy?  You and Timrin could have teleported into the temple and then just stayed there coordinating things while the rest of us did the legwork.  If you would please be so kind as to get us there as quickly as possible.
> 
> Hawkeye




"I just assumed that we all knew tha teleportation was an option.  The sticking point was getting legit papers for Timrin, since he refused to get fake ones.  Speaking of, Timmy, you're outvoted, and I'm pretty sure there is nothing in your Paladin code about taking refuge in a temple from crazy cat cultists who burn people in the street for no good reason.  Not that there aren't plenty of GOOD reasons to burn people in the street.  Non-people especially.  Also armies of evil Thayans.  Also, of course....ok, never mind, no more babbling, time to go."

Maggie teleports everyone to the temple of Mystra.

You all appear in one of the back areas, where a number of clerics and wizards are sitting around studying.  A pattern of sigils appear in the air around you.  Two of them repeated over and over.  They are Laeral's and Maggie's.  Apparently, the temple teleport also has some kind of authentication/identification magics built in do as to not make the temples overly vulnerable if it fell into the wrong hands.

One of them, who Timrin believes by his type of robes to be the head honcho around here (yay knowledge nobility!), turns and says "Welcome, Niece of the goddess" (This time Shando's knowledge (religion) says that that is the title is given apprentices of Chosen of Mystra).  I am Kaggai, High Dweomerkeeper of this temple. You are always welcome here, even in these troubled times.  <Nodding to Timrin's burned tunic and the unconscious witch.>  I see your times are especailly troubled.  Come, I will find you beds and food and clean clothes."


----------



## kirinke (Mar 28, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (You do realize that he can already do that right?  Lantern archons have a light ray ranged touch attack at will)




_*"Well, we sorta can use our power in an attack, but we only use it as a last resort. Most of the time, Lantern archons act as spies, scouts and messengers." *_ Taavi admitted and zipped around Kaggai, the head Dweomerkeeper.

_*"I like him. Much, much better than those cat-things."*_ he told the others in celestial.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 28, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "I just assumed that we all knew tha teleportation was an option.  The sticking point was getting legit papers for Timrin, since he refused to get fake ones.  Speaking of, Timmy, you're outvoted, and I'm pretty sure there is nothing in your Paladin code about taking refuge in a temple from crazy cat cultists who burn people in the street for no good reason.  Not that there aren't plenty of GOOD reasons to burn people in the street.  Non-people especially.  Also armies of evil Thayans.  Also, of course....ok, never mind, no more babbling, time to go."
> 
> Maggie teleports everyone to the temple of Mystra.
> 
> ...




Timrin nods his head gratefully and prepares to follow the highpriest's lead.  To Taavi he says, "Servant of good, please return to your mistress and thank her for her timely intervention.  Please tell her we are at the Temple of Mystra and we will await her and our gear, here."  

OOC:  remember the tunnel group is carrying all of Timrin's and Maggie's gear.  Timrin is feeling particularly vulnrable about it.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 28, 2007)

Taavi chuckles and zips around Timrin, before teleporting out and returning to Alethia.

Alethia looks relieved as the little ball of light returns and tells her that the others are safe in the temple of Mystra. "They're alright," she tells the others. "Maarco? If you know a good and secret way to take us to the temple of Mystra, it would be well enough." she nudged the tiger clan warrior with a foot.

"Kayla, what do you want us to do with this one?" she asked. "Any questions are going to have to wait a day, at least until I can pray for new spells."


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 28, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (You do realize that he can already do that right?  Lantern archons have a light ray ranged touch attack at will)




OOC:  Yes, but the touch attack in case is just more of a mechanics thing right?  After all Shando "touches" people too when he fights, but its not a "touch attack" per se.

Torqumada


----------



## kirinke (Mar 28, 2007)

ooc
Can Naverone mess with this tiger clan warrior's mind so that he forgets everything or at least the past day? Neither he nor Alethia relishes killing him in cold blood, even if he is evil as they come.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 30, 2007)

Bumpity.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 30, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> You all appear in one of the back areas, where a number of clerics and wizards are sitting around studying.  A pattern of sigils appear in the air around you.  Two of them repeated over and over.  They are Laeral's and Maggie's.  Apparently, the temple teleport also has some kind of authentication/identification magics built in do as to not make the temples overly vulnerable if it fell into the wrong hands.
> 
> One of them, who Timrin believes by his type of robes to be the head honcho around here (yay knowledge nobility!), turns and says "Welcome, Niece of the goddess" (This time Shando's knowledge (religion) says that that is the title is given apprentices of Chosen of Mystra).  I am Kaggai, High Dweomerkeeper of this temple. You are always welcome here, even in these troubled times.  <Nodding to Timrin's burned tunic and the unconscious witch.>  I see your times are especailly troubled.  Come, I will find you beds and food and clean clothes."





Shando bows.  "I am Shando, humble servant of Ilmater.  I thank you for your hospitality. "

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 30, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> Can Naverone mess with this tiger clan warrior's mind so that he forgets everything or at least the past day? Neither he nor Alethia relishes killing him in cold blood, even if he is evil as they come.




No.  Memory modification magic is very weak in DnD.  Erasing more than  a few minutes requires exceedingly powerful magics such as a certain 9th-level Psion Power, wish, miricle, or major alteration of the fabric of reality such as the stuff the Namer did.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 31, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando bows.  "I am Shando, humble servant of Ilmater.  I thank you for your hospitality. "
> 
> Hawkeye




"It is the least I can do.  I do suggest, however, that you keep from the more public areas of the temple.  The new regime has spies everywhere.  If you wish to come and go, there is a tunnel in a warded room three doors down that last hallway, on the left side.  It leads to an abandoned building."

Kaggai meanwhile levitates the witch onto a nearby bed and casts some healing magic on her. 

Maggie says "Now to fix this one," and casts a mending spell and runs her hands over the damaged spots on Timrin's clothes.  She could probably have cast it another way, but she didn't.  Nonetheless, the spell does fix his clothes.

After about fifteen minutes the witch begins to wake, and says, both panicked and artificially calm at the same time "Uh, oh, this doesnt look like the House of Nature...although it does kinda FEEL like heaven...no, no, I can't be, I remember the hellfire...what layer of Hell did they send me to, noble demons, um, I mean, devils, I mean, "your ever-scary lordshipnesses"...


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 31, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Taavi chuckles and zips around Timrin, before teleporting out and returning to Alethia.
> 
> Alethia looks relieved as the little ball of light returns and tells her that the others are safe in the temple of Mystra. "They're alright," she tells the others. "Maarco? If you know a good and secret way to take us to the temple of Mystra, it would be well enough." she nudged the tiger clan warrior with a foot.
> 
> "Kayla, what do you want us to do with this one?" she asked. "Any questions are going to have to wait a day, at least until I can pray for new spells."




Marco says.  "This tunnel ends in a wharehouse in my family's business compound by the docks.  You can walk from there with little trouble.  Hopefully by tomarrow night I will have cleared your meeting with the resistance."


Kayla answers Alethia  "We have nowhere to take him.  I think that between me, Marco, and Dyria, we can mke him talk.  I suggest that you and Murdoch go somewhere for a bit where you cannot see us."


----------



## kirinke (Mar 31, 2007)

ooc
Would the demon be able to cast dominate or command? It's probably a fairly simple task for him. Alethia will be willing to take the temporary drain hit.

IC
Taavi zips down, bouncing in agitation in front of the Rashemi. _*"Evil done in the name of good is still evil. Even if you do such a deed on one who is already damned."*_ he does a nervous figure eight. _*"Better to kill him quick, then to sink to his level, there are other ways to get information. Though not as quick."*_ 

He bounced closer, on level with Kayla's eyes, though the archon's light surprisingly doesn't even hurt or blind her. _*"Do you wish to become what you hate the most? A slippery slide it is, once you start and difficult to climb back out of the pit once you do. Most never do."*_ he told her, the music of his voice intense, worried and clearly understood by all present.

ooc:
Alethia still does have some teleports ready. She could take him back to the ship and put him in one of the cells and have him guarded.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 31, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> After about fifteen minutes the witch begins to wake, and says, both panicked and artificially calm at the same time "Uh, oh, this doesnt look like the House of Nature...although it does kinda FEEL like heaven...no, no, I can't be, I remember the hellfire...what layer of Hell did they send me to, noble demons, um, I mean, devils, I mean, "your ever-scary lordshipnesses"...




Shando smiles.  "I am Shando, humble servent of Ilmater.  Though this mortal world is certainly full of trials and tribulations, it is also fill with the simple joys and pleasures that you can't find in the Abyss or Hell.  You are very much alive and safe in the temple of Mystra."

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 31, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando smiles.  "I am Shando, humble servent of Ilmater.  Though this mortal world is certainly full of trials and tribulations, it is also fill with the simple joys and pleasures that you can't find in the Abyss or Hell.  You are very much alive and safe in the temple of Mystra."
> 
> Hawkeye




She stares vacantly, more confused than she was before.  "So...I'm not dead?  I'm Sara Samarri of the Wychlaren" (thats the proper name for what many refer to as the Witches of Rasheman)


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 31, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> Would the demon be able to cast dominate or command? It's probably a fairly simple task for him. Alethia will be willing to take the temporary drain hit.
> 
> IC
> ...




Sadly and seriously, Kayla says "But sometimes the few must bear the taint to save the many.  It is a form of self-sacrifice."


----------



## kirinke (Mar 31, 2007)

_*That's just a clever excuse that demons use to tempt mortals into doing that which they would not do normally child,*_ Naverone rumbled.

Alethia spoke up. "I have some teleports left. I can take this one back to the ship, put him under guard. Your answers won't come as quickly, but they will be far more reliable." she smiled a little.

"We would never be able to trust his answers to your form of questioning Kayla," she told the witch.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 31, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> _*That's just a clever excuse that demons use to tempt mortals into doing that which they would not do normally child,*_ Naverone rumbled.
> 
> Alethia spoke up. "I have some teleports left. I can take this one back to the ship, put him under guard. Your answers won't come as quickly, but they will be far more reliable." she smiled a little.
> 
> "We would never be able to trust his answers to your form of questioning Kayla," she told the witch.




"Fine, do that."


----------



## kirinke (Mar 31, 2007)

Alethia smiles sadly back at Kayla and turns back to the warrior. Bending down, she touches him and with a quick prayer, they both vanish only reappear on board the ship. When she does so, Naverone calls for Devan, knowing that they can't exactly leave the warrior where he is at the moment

"Devan, we captured this tiger clan warrior. We need some answers out of him, but I need to pray for the spells to do so. We need him secured in the meantime." she said, giving the helmite cleric a quick recap on what happened. 

While Alethia tells Devan what's going on, Naverone also tells Timrin, though in a bit greater detail. He's under no illusions on the tiger clan warrior's eventual fate, but hope's to make it as quick and as clean as possible.


----------



## frostrune (Apr 1, 2007)

> Maggie says "Now to fix this one," and casts a mending spell and runs her hands over the damaged spots on Timrin's clothes. She could probably have cast it another way, but she didn't. Nonetheless, the spell does fix his clothes.




If Timrin is embarassed he doesn't show it.  He says, "Thanks Maggie, I suppose we don't have to be fithy anymore either if you've a spell that can take of that as well?"

He then quietly stands by as the witch slowly awakens and responds to Shando.



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> She stares vacantly, more confused than she was before.  "So...I'm not dead?  I'm Sara Samarri of the Wychlaren" (thats the proper name for what many refer to as the Witches of Rasheman)




"I am Sir Timrin Goldmantle and this is Maggie Kiran  <gesturing to the mage>.  We are pleased to make your acquaintance," he bows humbly.

"When you are feeling better we would like to learn more about you.  We have risked much in rescuing you.  I trust we have thrown our guantlet unto the right side of this conflict?"


----------



## frostrune (Apr 1, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia smiles sadly back at Kayla and turns back to the warrior. Bending down, she touches him and with a quick prayer, they both vanish only reappear on board the ship. When she does so, Naverone calls for Devan, knowing that they can't exactly leave the warrior where he is at the moment
> 
> "Devan, we captured this tiger clan warrior. We need some answers out of him, but I need to pray for the spells to do so. We need him secured in the meantime." she said, giving the helmite cleric a quick recap on what happened.
> 
> While Alethia tells Devan what's going on, Naverone also tells Timrin, though in a bit greater detail. He's under no illusions on the tiger clan warrior's eventual fate, but hope's to make it as quick and as clean as possible.




"I can take care of this one,"  Devan says confidently, "I will get the answers you need."

"That was a close shave with Timrin and his group.  They will be hunted.  Even the Thayans may have reservations about directly attacking the Temple of Mystra but they will find a way to get at them sooner or later.  You need to link up with them soon.  If your tasks send you on divergent paths, at least get them their gear.    That boy's talents may be considerable but it ain't terribly knightly to running about in a potato sack."

OOC:  Devan has had a STATUS spell active on all of you.  He knew the damage Timrin took and probably felt the finger of death the Thayan cast as well.  Any spells in particular you want cast on this guy?  Devan is higher level cleric than Alethia.  Being out of combat, he can more easily modify his spell repetoir for these types of things.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 1, 2007)

Alethia smirked at Devan's potato sack comment. "Don't worry, I was planning on teleporting back as soon as I got that one secured. I suspect you know the sort of questions to ask as well as I, if not more so," she said wryly. 

ooc:
Command or dominate would probably be best, especially if you want to get real answers, thumbscrews are so passe and inaccurate in any case.


----------



## frostrune (Apr 2, 2007)

Devan will see to the warrior being properly secured and restrained and at least bandage any remaining open wounds (not healing spells, just heal check).

While he is tending to the wounds he introduces himself to the young warrior.  "I am Devan Hardcastle, itinerant priest of Helm.  You have been taken prisoner because you ally with the Thayans against the true Rashemi government."

"Why you have chosen this path I do not know.  But the Gods have granted all men free will.  The path of your life can be changed.  That can start now... if you are willing."

"I am going to be asking some questions regarding your clan and your Thayans allies.  If you cooperate and answer these truthfully and willingly your fate may be very different than if you should choose to continue to confound me.  I am by no means offering you your freedom.  That will be decided by others.  I am offering you an opportunity to divert from your currrent self-destructive path and take a small step back toward the path of good."

"I will leave you to your thoughts on this matter.  Think well young warrior.  Right now you are angry.  You feel you must be 'tough'.  But know this, admitting you are wrong and facing those consequences is the truest test of your mettle."

Devan will then retreat to his quarters to pray for a few select spells : Zone of Truth, Know Opponent, Discern Lies (filling his empty 2nd, 3rd, & 4th spell slots respectively)

About an hour or so later he will return to speak with the warrior.

"I hope you have considered your choices carefully.  I would have your answer now.  Will you willingly provide me the information I seek to the best of your ability?"


----------



## kirinke (Apr 3, 2007)

Alethia rests briefly and cleans herself up. She also lets Timrin and the others know that she is coming via teleport aiming for Marco's warehouse and from there will make her way to the temple of Mystra. 

ooc:
Depending on what we decided, she'll either be disguised as a merchant or a simple traveling cleric of Selune with her more exotic looks completely disguised.


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 3, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> If Timrin is embarassed he doesn't show it.  He says, "Thanks Maggie, I suppose we don't have to be fithy anymore either if you've a spell that can take of that as well?"
> 
> He then quietly stands by as the witch slowly awakens and responds to Shando.
> 
> ...




Maggie pulls out a small piece of soap and it bursts in a flash of light.  Everyone is clean now.

The witch, getting a bit less confused and more confident she isn't dead, says "Oh, yes. Of course.  I am Sara Sammari of the Wychlaren.  The Tiger Clan invited the Thayan army in in the middle of the night.  No one had time to escape.  They promised.....they said they'd be....easy on those who did not resist.  But a few days later, as I was coming home from the marketplace when Tiger Clan warriors ambushed me in my flat.  Next thing I remember, I'm being burned at the stake."


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 3, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Devan will see to the warrior being properly secured and restrained and at least bandage any remaining open wounds (not healing spells, just heal check).
> 
> While he is tending to the wounds he introduces himself to the young warrior.  "I am Devan Hardcastle, itinerant priest of Helm.  You have been taken prisoner because you ally with the Thayans against the true Rashemi government."
> 
> ...




"Clearly, the spirits of the land have not saved me as I had been promised.  Perhaps it _your_ power I should trust in now.  What do you want?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 3, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia rests briefly and cleans herself up. She also lets Timrin and the others know that she is coming via teleport aiming for Marco's warehouse and from there will make her way to the temple of Mystra.
> 
> ooc:
> Depending on what we decided, she'll either be disguised as a merchant or a simple traveling cleric of Selune with her more exotic looks completely disguised.




They are alterted as such, and Maggie arranges for a priest to meet them near Marco's Warehouse and lead them to the secret enterence to the temple.  Everyone is together now.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 4, 2007)

Alethia grins at Timrin. "Heard you had an exciting time of it," she said as she gave back the items that had been stowed in her bag of holding.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 4, 2007)

"We managed to make it a block or two before having to rescue someone.  At least we made it past the gate."

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Apr 4, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Clearly, the spirits of the land have not saved me as I had been promised.  Perhaps it _your_ power I should trust in now.  What do you want?"




"Interesting...",  Devan muses taking time to think.  "We are powerful, but unlike the Thayans, we would not be your masters."

"What is your name warrrior?",  Devan asks.


----------



## frostrune (Apr 4, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Maggie pulls out a small piece of soap and it bursts in a flash of light.  Everyone is clean now.
> 
> The witch, getting a bit less confused and more confident she isn't dead, says "Oh, yes. Of course.  I am Sara Sammari of the Wychlaren.  The Tiger Clan invited the Thayan army in in the middle of the night.  No one had time to escape.  They promised.....they said they'd be....easy on those who did not resist.  But a few days later, as I was coming home from the marketplace when Tiger Clan warriors ambushed me in my flat.  Next thing I remember, I'm being burned at the stake."




Timrin smiles thankfully at Maggie for the clean up before turning his attentions to the witch.

"Forgive my ignorance good Lady, but you have been fighting the Thayans for generations.  Why would the Tiger Clan suddenly turn their back on the rest of their people and invite the serpent into their home?

And maybe more importantly, why have the Thayans succeeded this time where in the past they have always failed?"


----------



## frostrune (Apr 4, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "We managed to make it a block or two before having to rescue someone.  At least we made it past the gate."
> 
> Hawkeye




As the rest of the group is joined Timrin seems genuinely relieved.  Alethia's spritely wit seemed especially comforting... or maybe it was the return of his armor and shield?

In any case he laughs heartily at Shando's dry response.

"Such are the perils of travelling with a Paladin I suppose",  he finishes.

"Alethia, Murdock, Dyria, and Kayla allow me to introduce Sara Sammari.  She is one of the famed witches of Rashamen and object of our impromptu rescue."


----------



## kirinke (Apr 4, 2007)

Alethia's seem to become like molten silver for a moment as Naverone scans the witch for any kind of evil/demonicy badness. 

"Greetings and good fortune, Wychlaren" Alethia said politely. "I am Alethia Sadinel, priestess and ranger of Selune." she said, dispensing with the illusion that had cloaked her. "I would not like to decieve anyone, but in these times, secrecy is our ally." she said, by way of explanation.


----------



## Falkus (Apr 4, 2007)

"Greetings," Dyria said to the witch.

OOC: Sorry about my lack of posting lately, but I've been busy with work, and I've barely had time to run my own games.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 4, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Alethia, Murdock, Dyria, and Kayla allow me to introduce Sara Sammari.  She is one of the famed witches of Rashamen and object of our impromptu rescue."




Murdoch bows his head. "Greetings, I am Murdoch. We have been accompanying one of your brethen, Kayla, in our quest, and I am eager to hear more about what happened here."


----------



## kirinke (Apr 4, 2007)

After the introductions, Alethia sat down on a proffered chair, looking at the newcomer expectantly. "You said that the Tiger Clan invited the Thayans into the city. Do you know who authorized this?" she asked curiously and asked Naverone to relay to Devan what has transpired so he can modify his questions to the captured Tiger Clan warrior as needed.


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 5, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> After the introductions, Alethia sat down on a proffered chair, looking at the newcomer expectantly. "You said that the Tiger Clan invited the Thayans into the city. Do you know who authorized this?" she asked curiously and asked Naverone to relay to Devan what has transpired so he can modify his questions to the captured Tiger Clan warrior as needed.




"It started when a Wycklaren was mauled by a Telthor.  They are animal spirits, worshipped in a sense.  Then another was killed by lightning.  Then another by another Telthor in public.  Finally, a sudden plague struck a barracks, killing the soldiers inside in mere days.  The Tiger Clan started to claim that the witches had lost the support of the land.  Their leaders started demonstrating powers similar to the witches, such as the ability to take animal shape, use blasts of fire, and other magics.  The people came to believe that the spirits of the land had turned their backs on the witches and the Rashemi government and chose the Tiger Clan.  The Tiger Clan argued that only through making a deal with the Thayans could thry succede form Rasheman, so that they may later spread the word to the entire nation.  Then one night, a Thayan force marched into the city.  The Tiger Clan opened the gates for them."


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 5, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Interesting...",  Devan muses taking time to think.  "We are powerful, but unlike the Thayans, we would not be your masters."
> 
> "What is your name warrrior?",  Devan asks.




Gorel...My name is Gorel Farralo.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 5, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "It started when a Wycklaren was mauled by a Telthor.  They are animal spirits, worshipped in a sense.  Then another was killed by lightning.  Then another by another Telthor in public.  Finally, a sudden plague struck a barracks, killing the soldiers inside in mere days.  The Tiger Clan started to claim that the witches had lost the support of the land.  Their leaders started demonstrating powers similar to the witches, such as the ability to take animal shape, use blasts of fire, and other magics.  The people came to believe that the spirits of the land had turned their backs on the witches and the Rashemi government and chose the Tiger Clan.  The Tiger Clan argued that only through making a deal with the Thayans could thry succede form Rasheman, so that they may later spread the word to the entire nation.  Then one night, a Thayan force marched into the city.  The Tiger Clan opened the gates for them."




"And of course, the tiger clan conviently forgot that the Wycklaren are not the only spellcasters who can control or summon spirits and lightening." Alethia said dryly and by coincidence, Taavi and Charissa chose that moment to return to Alethia, hovering over her and the group serenely.


----------



## frostrune (Apr 5, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Gorel...My name is Gorel Farralo.





"Well met, Gorel.  I am glad you have chosen to cooperate, though I hope it is not out of fear alone."

"I am going to cast a number of spells.  None of them are harmful and I would ask that you submit to them willingly.  They are spells that will pevent you from telling a lie and allow me to detect any falsehoods should you somehow circumvent the first.  We can begin when you are ready."

Assuming the warrior agrees, Devan first casts his Know Opponent spell to learn what he can about this man's abilities.  He will then inact his Zone of Truth followed by Discern Lies.  Once these are all in place he begin asking questions.

1)  Why were you waiting in ambush in the tunnels below the city and who were you waiting for?

2)  Who is your clan leader?

3)  Who leads the Thayans?

4)  Why have you turned on the witches and your people?

5)  How many warriors does your clan have?

6)  How many Thayans are in or near the City?

7)  If one were to have visited your city two years agao and has just returned, what laws/ rules will have changed?

8)  Where do the Thayan's or your clan keep important prisoners?

9)  How much control do you really have over the general populace?  I cannot imagine that they have reacted well to Thayan rule.

10)  Do you know of any signs or passwords that allow access to restricted areas?


OOC:  This is a good start I guess.  Please provide me with the info from the Know Opponent spell as well.  Thanks - Frostrune


----------



## frostrune (Apr 5, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "It started when a Wycklaren was mauled by a Telthor.  They are animal spirits, worshipped in a sense.  Then another was killed by lightning.  Then another by another Telthor in public.  Finally, a sudden plague struck a barracks, killing the soldiers inside in mere days.  The Tiger Clan started to claim that the witches had lost the support of the land.  Their leaders started demonstrating powers similar to the witches, such as the ability to take animal shape, use blasts of fire, and other magics.  The people came to believe that the spirits of the land had turned their backs on the witches and the Rashemi government and chose the Tiger Clan.  The Tiger Clan argued that only through making a deal with the Thayans could thry succede form Rasheman, so that they may later spread the word to the entire nation.  Then one night, a Thayan force marched into the city.  The Tiger Clan opened the gates for them."







> "And of course, the tiger clan conviently forgot that the Wycklaren are not the only spellcasters who can control or summon spirits and lightening." Alethia said dryly and by coincidence, Taavi and Charissa chose that moment to return to Alethia, hovering over her and the group serenely.





Timrin looks past Alethia's sarcasm and addresses Sara, "Presumably these public displays were quite convincing.  What do you think has really happened?  How strong is your remaining sisterhood within the city?"


----------



## kirinke (Apr 6, 2007)

ooc:
Would Taavi or Charissa be able to contact one or more of the Rashemi spirits to see what is going on as far as they're concerned? If it's actually the spirits or the Thayans (most likely) who are behind these so called 'proofs'?

Also, Both Taavi and Naverone attempted to detect evil on the Rashemi witch, so what was their reaction/findings?

IC:
Alethia expression was unreadable as Sara spoke, telling them of the Tiger Clan's betrayal. To her, it seems likely that Cronos or perhaps the demon Raku is favoring those warriors and not the Rashemi spirits and through them, in the end, Shar. 

*It all comes down to it, doesn't it? Her meddling is everywhere in this unholy mess.* Alethia thought, clenching her hands tightly, before forcing herself to relax. It wouldn't do to start glowing like a torch, like she seems to be doing whenever she looses her temper lately.

Naverone quietly relays Alethia's suspicions to Timrin at her request.


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 6, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin looks past Alethia's sarcasm and addresses Sara, "Presumably these public displays were quite convincing.  What do you think has really happened?  How strong is your remaining sisterhood within the city?"






"We are forbidden to meet in groups.  There may be a couple dozen Wychlaren here...this temple might know of some...It is rare for an outsider to master contact with Rashemi spirits.  Some sort of illusions, perhaps, or another type of nature magic.  That means anything from a druid to a wizard to...I don't know.  Whatever it is, the Thayans have never been able to do this...if they could, they would have long ago.  The Telthor aren't so easy to fool or duplicate.  This must be...different."


Naverone and Taavi detect LG, with a stronger L than G.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 6, 2007)

Alethia smiles a little sadly. "But any spirit can be dominated or controlled, even if they aren't easy to fool."


----------



## frostrune (Apr 6, 2007)

"Or perhaps this is the work of <insert name of Twice damned druid here> or <insert name of twice damned wizard here> .  I sensed the taint of their magic when that Thayan executioner cast that living flame spell at me.  One of them is here or backing the Thayans.  I am sure of it."

"Maggie, did you notice any unusual surge from your powers in that last fight?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 6, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Or perhaps this is the work of <insert name of Twice damned druid here> or <insert name of twice damned wizard here> .  I sensed the taint of their magic when that Thayan executioner cast that living flame spell at me.  One of them is here or backing the Thayans.  I am sure of it."
> 
> "Maggie, did you notice any unusual surge from your powers in that last fight?"




"Come to think of it, yes, but I just assumed that the prospect of you dying an unarmed, ignoble, and untimely death in the street was bolstering my resolve and helping me channel more power...I mean, that was definately part of it, but I suppose my ring gauntlet was a little extra active.  Not active enough to imply Kosan's (he's the tdwiz timrin was referring to) presense though."


----------



## kirinke (Apr 7, 2007)

"If you remember, I warned you of the Twice Damned inciting the Thayans into open conflict with the Rashemi and other nations against each other." Alethia smiled lopsidedly.  "If we can find and eliminate the main Twice Damned pawn here, I think we might be able to get the Thayans to retreat or at least rethink their grandios plans of conquering nearby territories." she said dryly.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 7, 2007)

DM Matt, I need an email address for you please.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 7, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> DM Matt, I need an email address for you please.
> 
> Hawkeye




Use dmmatt@usa.com.


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 7, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "If you remember, I warned you of the Twice Damned inciting the Thayans into open conflict with the Rashemi and other nations against each other." Alethia smiled lopsidedly.  "If we can find and eliminate the main Twice Damned pawn here, I think we might be able to get the Thayans to retreat or at least rethink their grandios plans of conquering nearby territories." she said dryly.




Kayla is slightly skeptical "I think you are missing something.  I do not believe that the Twice-Damned are mere purveyors of chaos.  In fact, considering their apparent preference to work through governments and militaries, I doubt that they are purveyors of chaos at all.  I suspect that they are more interested in evil.  Sure, they might have provoked a war between Cormyr and Sembia, but becuase both nations are generally good.  When working with the Thayans, though, I think they are playing to win.  The Thayans aren't doing anytihng they haven't wanted to do for years.  the only thing that stopped thme was the power of rasheman and their internal divisions.  In fact, I have some new information on that, come to think of it. The Thayans in he tunnels bore the symbol of the Fatherland Division, a unit constructed to work for the Zulkirs as a whole rather than for an individual Zulkir.  They are primarily for keeping order and establishing internal security, especailly at enclaves and border crossings.  The ability for the Zulkirs to field even a single unified division was considered by the Rashemi to be an ominous sign.  However, it gets worse.  The symbol refers to the FIFTH Fatherland Division.  It seems likely that the Thayans ave managed to reorganize their military into a form that transcends their internal divisions.  That could mean that somehow the Twice-Damned have somehow got the Thayans to put aside thier differences.  And if they have done that, I doubt that they plan on letting such a powerful tool be destroyed."


----------



## kirinke (Apr 7, 2007)

ooc:
Matt? I'd think that Alethia would register as overwhelming good, with an equal amount of law and chaos. That demonic taint would probably be nearly gone by now, considering that she's so close to sainthood and the demon is probably very close to being fully redeemed.

IC:
"I never said that they were overly concerned with law or chaos. It's clear that they are concerned with gathering power for themselves and are using the governments to further their goals." Alethia smiled grimly. "And while they may not plan on letting that kind of valued tool be destroyed, we must find a way to do so." her eyes shimmered briefly, betraying the older, more experienced demonic warlord that lurked behind them. "But first, we need to identify the twice damned pawn who is in charge here. We know of Kurin and that fell eladrin in Waterdeep as well as the Cronos pawn we recently defeated and there is no reason not to assume that there is not another such here."


----------



## frostrune (Apr 7, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Kayla is slightly skeptical "I think you are missing something.  I do not believe that the Twice-Damned are mere purveyors of chaos.  In fact, considering their apparent preference to work through governments and militaries, I doubt that they are purveyors of chaos at all.  I suspect that they are more interested in evil.  Sure, they might have provoked a war between Cormyr and Sembia, but becuase both nations are generally good.  When working with the Thayans, though, I think they are playing to win.  The Thayans aren't doing anytihng they haven't wanted to do for years.  the only thing that stopped thme was the power of rasheman and their internal divisions.  In fact, I have some new information on that, come to think of it. The Thayans in he tunnels bore the symbol of the Fatherland Division, a unit constructed to work for the Zulkirs as a whole rather than for an individual Zulkir.  They are primarily for keeping order and establishing internal security, especailly at enclaves and border crossings.  The ability for the Zulkirs to field even a single unified division was considered by the Rashemi to be an ominous sign.  However, it gets worse.  The symbol refers to the FIFTH Fatherland Division.  It seems likely that the Thayans ave managed to reorganize their military into a form that transcends their internal divisions.  That could mean that somehow the Twice-Damned have somehow got the Thayans to put aside thier differences.  And if they have done that, I doubt that they plan on letting such a powerful tool be destroyed."




Timrin looks at Kayla with a mix of horror and righteous rage; his eyes are ablaze with silver fire.  

"This is ill news, ill news indeed."

He turns to the young witch, "Your sisterhood's taboo about gathering in any number may need to change.  If this is true, your country faces a unified threat on a scale it has never seen."

"Kayla, what can we do?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 7, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin looks at Kayla with a mix of horror and righteous rage; his eyes are ablaze with silver fire.
> 
> "This is ill news, ill news indeed."
> 
> ...




(Thats not a taboo, its a new law put in place by the collaborator government of Mulsantir)


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 9, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Well met, Gorel.  I am glad you have chosen to cooperate, though I hope it is not out of fear alone."
> 
> "I am going to cast a number of spells.  None of them are harmful and I would ask that you submit to them willingly.  They are spells that will pevent you from telling a lie and allow me to detect any falsehoods should you somehow circumvent the first.  We can begin when you are ready."
> 
> ...






1)  We heard that criminals were smuggling contraband underneath.  We accomplanied a Thayan underground scout team to intercept them.

2)  Geberath Milshilar, Patriarch of House Milshilar and leader of the Tiger Lodge.

3)  Not sure exactly, but rumor has it that one of the Zulkir's is in the city.

4)  Because the land turned on them, or so I thought.

5) Depends on what you consider warriors.  A few dozen especially strong ones, far more others.  Also, we have a fighting force gleaned from other houses.  Mulsantir has about 500 warriors.

6)  I do not know.  They have moved into city hall and the local govenrment buildings.  They have more forces to the North, and are in messenger contact with them.

7)  All the special rules protecting the Wychlaren and their agents now appy to the Thayans instead, and the Wychlaren are prevented from meeting, monitored, and oherwise restricted and repressed.  

8)  They are using the city jail.

9)  Most are receptive.  Most accept the religious signs.  Some do not, but I doubt they show it much.

10)  No, we are identified by out tattoos.  They are a bit different for everyone.  He demonstrates where and how the distinctions work.


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 9, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin looks at Kayla with a mix of horror and righteous rage; his eyes are ablaze with silver fire.
> 
> "This is ill news, ill news indeed."
> 
> ...






"Kill people...and, uh, humanoid non-people.  The more important the better.  Take out enough of their leadership and their unity will break down eventually.  The power vaccuums, the tempation, the chaos.  Of course, kiling non-leaders works, too, in enough numbers.  I might even be easier.  But yeah, basically, in summary, we can kill...a lot."


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 9, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  This is a good start I guess.  Please provide me with the info from the Know Opponent spell as well.  Thanks - Frostrune





Alas, that page is missing from my SpComp and the spell was based on Analyze Opponent in a dragmag, but I dont subscribe to dragmag.  Can you tell me waht that does?


----------



## kirinke (Apr 10, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Kill people...and, uh, humanoid non-people.  The more important the better.  Take out enough of their leadership and their unity will break down eventually.  The power vaccuums, the tempation, the chaos.  Of course, kiling non-leaders works, too, in enough numbers.  I might even be easier.  But yeah, basically, in summary, we can kill...a lot."




_*The hammer is useful in the forge and on the battlefield, but sometimes the dagger strike works better. *_ The demon rumbled, after giving everyone the answers to the questions Devan asked.

"The Zulkir, the one who is rumoured to be here." Alethia supplied, her expression unreadable. "I think I might have an idea on how to draw him out." she told them quietly. "He is a wizard and a powerful one yes? What would interest him the most?" she said, her body shimmering with silvery flames as if to lay plain her plan.

"I'll be the bait,"

_*We'll be the bait,*_ Naverone corrected easily. It was audacious, what she suggested, but one that had a chance of working.


----------



## Falkus (Apr 10, 2007)

"Oh, I don't know," Dyria said, smiling. "I like the whole kill everybody evil plan a bit better. But that's just me."


----------



## kirinke (Apr 10, 2007)

"While entertaining, it won't have the same effect of killing the most important Thayan in the city and at the same time proving that the spirits of the land are against the Thayans and still favor the Rashemi Witches." Alethia said with a wry grin.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 10, 2007)

Shando has sat quietly, taking in the various threads of the conversation.  He lokks troubled at what he is hearing.  He clears his throat at a lull in the conversation.  "One of the precepts that all good beings share is the idea of trying to solve a problem with as little violence and bloodshed as possible.  Listen to yourselves:  You are talking to what may be tantamount to murder:  Lure the Zulkir out and kill him.  Isn't that what the Twice Damned did to us and Piergeron?  Do we have no other options, but to jump immediately to bloodshed?  We are supposed to be servants to the gods of light, justice, mercy and all that is good and righteous in the world.  Do we need to adopt the tactics of our enemies in order to win?  If we do, then what price our honor and souls?  Certainly if we were attacked, or this were open warfare or the lives of innocents are in imminent peril, direct action is desireable.  Is that the case here?  Are we contemplating taking the best path or the easiest one?  Sir Timrin, in our discussions regarding entering the city, you worried that the easy path may lead to a violation of your vows.  Maybe we all need to apply that same caution here?  We have been meeting all of the challenges from the Twice Damned directly, with physical conflict since their first strike against us.  Is it possible to defeat the Thayvians here in another manner, in a way that hurts them just as much as killing their minions and hurt the Twice Damned too or possibly bring them out into the open, so that we may defeat them in actual battle?

"Wycklaren Sara, with the exception of the treatment of the Wycklaren, how are other matters in the city.  How are the common people treated?  Is their property taken from them?  Are they punished for the slightest infraction?  Are they being enslaved?  Is it possible that our action here may actually do them more harm than good?  Its important to know so we may choose the right path."

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Apr 10, 2007)

Alethia looked at Shando and bowed slightly. "You are right Shando." Alethia said. "Perhaps.... From the sound of it, the Thayans or the Twice damned used natural attacks against the Witches in order to make it seem like the land was turning against them." 

Alethia waved her hand towards the witch, Sara. "She bears no demonic taint, nor any evil taint, so it is clear that the Thayans are lying in that regard." she grinned at the witch. "Unless of course the spirits of the land do not like the more lawfully inclined that is." 

"My next suggestion would be, to contact the Rashemi spirits to see what their stance is on this. My hunch is, that the spirits who attacked the witches were controlled by very powerful magicks, so they aren't going to be very happy with the Thayans or whoever is behind this in any case." she looked grim.

"From what our captive has told us, the populace is mostly receptive, taking the religous signs at face value." she looked at the monk. "We need to prove to the populace that those religious signs have been faked." she gazed upwards and the two small celestials swooped down.

"My friends, can you contact the Rashemi spirits? Can you see where they stand with the witches and the Thayans?" she asked the small, bouncy Archons.

Alethia smiled again, but it was sad. "My other feeling is this, the Zulkir who is in charge here is also most likely reporting directly to the Twice Damned; he is also the one most likely to have the kind of knowledge and power that would enable one to control the Rashemi spirits who attacked the witches." she shook her head. "My offer stands. If it comes down to it, I will gladly act as bait in order to draw this wizard out and maybe whichever Twice Damned he reports too."

"Shando, I just don't see a path here that does not include violence or death. It is war of the nastiest kind. We have been constantly outmanuvered and outflanked. They have been four steps ahead of us at worst and at best," she let that trail off, before speaking again.

"If you have any ideas that do not include violence or bloodshed, I would gladly take that path before the one littered with the bodies of enemy soldiers." she said tiredly.


----------



## Falkus (Apr 10, 2007)

"That precept may be true, Shando, but one thing I know is that when violence is necessary, it must be used as efficiently and effectively as possible. The Zulkir won't be the first man I've killed in cold blood, and he won't be the last. The law may call it murder, but morally, it's justice. We are not discussing cutting down some innocent man here, he's a Zulkir. If anybody deserved to be killed, it's him," Dyria said.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 10, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "That precept may be true, Shando, but one thing I know is that when violence is necessary, it must be used as efficiently and effectively as possible. The Zulkir won't be the first man I've killed in cold blood, and he won't be the last. The law may call it murder, but morally, it's justice. We are not discussing cutting down some innocent man here, he's a Zulkir. If anybody deserved to be killed, it's him," Dyria said.




"I marvel at your wisdom to be able to see into the heart of a person and judge them guilty in the absence of evidence.  Many that live deserve death. And some that die deserve life. Can you give both? Then do not be too eager to deal out death in judgement, if you cannont also give life. For even the very wise cannot see all ends."

Hawkeye
(Hey, if you are going to paraphrase someone, paraphrase the best.     )


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 10, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "I marvel at your wisdom to be able to see into the heart of a person and judge them guilty in the absence of evidence.  Many that live deserve death. And some that die deserve life. Can you give both? Then do not be too eager to deal out death in judgement, if you cannont also give life. For even the very wise cannot see all ends."
> 
> Hawkeye
> (Hey, if you are going to paraphrase someone, paraphrase the best.     )




(Does this imply that once a cleric hits 9th level, they can in fact kill at will?)


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 10, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "Wycklaren Sara, with the exception of the treatment of the Wycklaren, how are other matters in the city.  How are the common people treated?  Is their property taken from them?  Are they punished for the slightest infraction?  Are they being enslaved?  Is it possible that our action here may actually do them more harm than good?  Its important to know so we may choose the right path."[/color]
> 
> Hawkeye




Sara seems annoyed "Spoken like someone who does not know the Thayans very well.  Look, I've told you everything you need.  Now I REALLY don't feel too good... please, just let me sleep."


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 10, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "That precept may be true, Shando, but one thing I know is that when violence is necessary, it must be used as efficiently and effectively as possible. The Zulkir won't be the first man I've killed in cold blood, and he won't be the last. The law may call it murder, but morally, it's justice. We are not discussing cutting down some innocent man here, he's a Zulkir. If anybody deserved to be killed, it's him," Dyria said.




Kayla adds "And a Red Wizard must murder many of their friends as well as heaps of their enemies to become a Zulkir.  They are so given over to darkness that they are no different than demons."


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 10, 2007)

Maggie adds: "So what are the details of the "use Alethia as bait" plan?  We still also have our origional ideas about scouting their military bases, checking with the commoners and the underworld, and meeting with the underground, and I believe Kayla still wants to go to Tiger Lodge herself.  So much to do, so little time...split up as we'd planned?"


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 10, 2007)

"I have no doubts as to the evil of the Zulkir.  I have doubts about the methods we are discussing to defeat them, methods that the Zulkir themselves may have used to remove their rivals.  *That* is my concern.  We do not need to be acting like a band of assassins.  If the Thayvians are holding the spirits of this land in bondage, maybe by rescuing them, we can do more good for the people here and harm the Thayvians and draw out the Twice Damned.  *That* should be our true target.  Instead we seem to be entertaining the thought "Kill them all and let the gods sort them out.  If that is what we have come to, then the Twice Damned have already won, as we will truly no longer be a force for good.  If you can't see that, then maybe you have already stepped too far into the darkness"

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Apr 10, 2007)

Alethia nodded. "Taavi and Charissa can check the condition of the spirits as well as seeing who they truly favor." she replied. "Killing them all was never my goal. Nor should it be our ultimate goal," she looked at each in turn. "Once we've figured out how the land's spirits fare and what their stance is, then we can formulate a real plan." 

"Our job was a heck of a lot easier when a well placed arrow solved the issue." she said with a wry grin. You don't know if she means the group as a whole or just herself and Naverone.

_*As for the 'bait' plan, let us worry about it when the time comes.* _ The demon rumbled. _*We really do not have enough information to act nor to plan effectively. Going off half cocked is going to cause far more problems than solve them. Right now, we are all reacting instinctively instead of thinking. That will only work in our enemies favor. For now, let us gather what intelligence we can and then make plans when we are more calm.*_


----------



## Falkus (Apr 10, 2007)

"For Tymorra's sake, Shando, you're talking like I want to depopulate a village," Dyria snapped.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 10, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "For Tymorra's sake, Shando, you're talking like I want to depopulate a village," Dyria snapped.




"You were the one who said 'I like the whole kill everybody evil plan a bit better.'  If you determine that entire village were evil, then your plan would necessitate depopulating it, correct?  Choose your words and actions carefully Dyria."

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 10, 2007)

Murdoch interrupts the current conversation in the hopes of maintaining the group's harmony.

Looking at Sara, Murdoch says: "Lady Sammari, I can feel the strenght of the Rashemi spirits, although I do not know how to tap into their power. Now, Kayla told me that there are no male witches in Rashemi. Well, that is no longer true: there is at least one. The spirits work in strange ways, and surely I am not here at this very moment by mere coincidence.".
Hesitating, he adds, "I suspect that the Thayans would see a male witch as a dangerous sign; one that could give the population enough hope to drive them out. If we can convince the population and the warrior lodges to align with us, the Thayan problem would be resolved. "


----------



## frostrune (Apr 10, 2007)

Timrin seems to have heard enough.

"Enough",  he says quietly but forcefully.

"Ideas are just ideas until someone acts on them.  Regardless of your morality, no crime has been committed yet that I know of."

"Regardless of your current thoughts, Shando's words should sound as a warning to us all.  The ends DO NOT justify the means for many of us.  If we are to remain as a team, this precept must hold for ALL."

"Forgive me Sara, but before we can allow you your well earned rest we must know how to contact your sisters and who among them is the most powerful.  Surely one of your number has learned the truth of how the spirits have turned on you?"

"For the rest of you, it is time to think and plan."

"Shando, I understand your pleas for mercy but I think we all know this will not go down without some sort of fight."

"For now I think we need to learn as much as we can as quickly as we can.  If there is a Zulkir in the city he probably already knows about our rescue.  The resources allocated to learning who we are and where we fled may be greater than we even anticipated."  

"Our time is short."

"Some of you have already made initial contact with the 'resistance', and I will use that term loosely.  We should take that a step further and set up protocols to communicate and plan with each other.  Assuming we can count on their aid should it be required."

"Devan will continue to learn what he can from our prisoner.  It is my hope that many of the Tiger Lodge warriors are like this one and can be lead back down the right path.  Rashemis fighting Rashemis just lessens our chances against the Thayan war machine."

"We also need to contact the Wychlaeren.  They have been so effective in thwarting Thayan expansion in the past.  What has changed?  If we can learn that, shutting it down or negating it becomes our likely target."

"I would suggest the following:  Alethia, Dyria, and Murdock re-establish contact with the smugglers and learn if they are willing to help us.  If so, work out a two-way means to communicate."

"Kayla, being a native Rashemi you should be able to move more freely within the city.  I'm sure you have your own agenda but perhaps you can learn how deeply the general populous has embraced their new rulers?"

"Shando, Maggie, and myself cannot really be out and about.  I would suggest we work with Sara and the Church of Mystra to establish contact with the Wychlaeren and learn what they know of the Thayans and of their (the witches) remaining strength."


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 10, 2007)

"I am not speaking of mercy.  I worry about our methods and how we justify them.  If we take on the tactics of our enemies, we risk becoming like them.  I just want us to be sure of what we are doing and why.  All of you know that I am not adverse to violence, though I wish for peace.  I am not a man of violence, I just happen to be very good at it", he smiles slightly at that,, but if your only solution is a hammer, every problem looks like a nail.  We might come up with a solution that involves as little combat as possible.  For once, we may be able to outthink our foes than outfight them.  Its something to think about.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Apr 10, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin seems to have heard enough.
> 
> "Enough",  he says quietly but forcefully.
> 
> ...




Alethia looked a bit relieved. "Alright, Taavi and Charissa can establish contact with some of the Rashemi spirits directly I think and learn what is going on from their point of view,"


----------



## frostrune (Apr 14, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> 1)  We heard that criminals were smuggling contraband underneath.  We accomplanied a Thayan underground scout team to intercept them.
> 
> 2)  Geberath Milshilar, Patriarch of House Milshilar and leader of the Tiger Lodge.
> 
> ...




Devan contiues his queries...

1)  Who first brought to your attention that the witches may be losing their powers?  Surely someone must have heightened the awareness so that the public attacks by spirits and what not had greater effect.

2)  Who is rumored to be kept within the city jail?  What powerful personages have been taken?

3)  How long has Geberath Mishilar been the leader of your Clan?  Did his rise to power coincide with the failures of the witches?

4)  This is not so much a question as I want a detailed explanation of the tattoo and ranking system.  Devan is trying to determine if they can be forged or duplicated.


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 15, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Devan contiues his queries...
> 
> 1)  Who first brought to your attention that the witches may be losing their powers?  Surely someone must have heightened the awareness so that the public attacks by spirits and what not had greater effect.
> 
> ...




"The series of attacks eventually eroded the witches' support.  Also, Geberath began giving Tiger Clan warriors witch-like powers, through a ritual performed with a flaming sabretooth tiger skull, much like in our emblem, in a cavern below House Milshilar, which we accessed through tunnels from the Tiger Clan Lodge."
..........
"Geberath came to power in the Tiger Clan Lodge five years ago.  He has only been the head of House Milshilar for about two years, after his uncle and cousins were arrested for various criminal activities.  The Tiger Clan Lodge was harshly criticized for failing to prevent the Milshilars' crimes, and thus Geberath took control of the house himself to clear his name and his family.  Since then, neither has been implicated in shady dealings.  In fact, if I recall correctly, that Wyclarkyn Inquisitor you had with you was the very same one who took House Milshilar down the last time.  Hard to forget, as she much mocked the Tiger Clan Lodge for failing to catch the purpetrators of so many known crimes."
.........
"I do not know of anyone noteworthy in jail, but I probably would not know if there were."
..........
He explains that some of the tattoos are magical, but he does not think that the identification aspects of them are.  He explains their meanings, but he doe not know much about how to make them, or even generally what the ingredients in the ink are.


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 15, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia looked a bit relieved. "Alright, Taavi and Charissa can establish contact with some of the Rashemi spirits directly I think and learn what is going on from their point of view,"




They try, but it turns out they can't.  Remember they have no special powers with regard to communing with nature spirits.


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 15, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Murdoch interrupts the current conversation in the hopes of maintaining the group's harmony.
> 
> Looking at Sara, Murdoch says: "Lady Sammari, I can feel the strenght of the Rashemi spirits, although I do not know how to tap into their power. Now, Kayla told me that there are no male witches in Rashemi. Well, that is no longer true: there is at least one. The spirits work in strange ways, and surely I am not here at this very moment by mere coincidence.".
> Hesitating, he adds, "I suspect that the Thayans would see a male witch as a dangerous sign; one that could give the population enough hope to drive them out. If we can convince the population and the warrior lodges to align with us, the Thayan problem would be resolved. "




"That is not necessarily true.  The Old Ones, so live in isolated monestaries, are male witches.  They train young Wychlaren.  Besides, I would have to investigate further, but surely you are confused.  Many forms of granted power isvery siilar.  I doubt that yours comes from our spirits."


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 15, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "I would suggest the following: Alethia, Dyria, and Murdock re-establish contact with the smugglers and learn if they are willing to help us. If so, work out a two-way means to communicate."
> 
> "Kayla, being a native Rashemi you should be able to move more freely within the city. I'm sure you have your own agenda but perhaps you can learn how deeply the general populous has embraced their new rulers?"
> 
> "Shando, Maggie, and myself cannot really be out and about. I would suggest we work with Sara and the Church of Mystra to establish contact with the Wychlaeren and learn what they know of the Thayans and of their (the witches) remaining strength.""




Kayla says "I will meet with Geberath alone.  I have had dealings with him in the past.  I must  at a minimum intercede on my brother's behalf."

Maggie says "We can so leave this temple!  Some minor magical disguises are all we need.  Besides, they were looking for a bunch of dirty, unarmed beggers"  She turns to Shando, suddenly realizing that she didn't think that through "which helps two of us, I guess."


----------



## kirinke (Apr 15, 2007)

*"I am very sorry Mother, we tried to contact the Rashemi spirits, but apparently they were not interested in speaking to some strange celestials."* Taavi told her apologetically.

Alethia smiled. "It's alright, you did your best," she said. "For now, it might be best if the two of you do not show yourself too openly in this city. Too many saw you aid Timrin and the others and may view you with some suspicion." 

Alethia grinned at Maggie. "Remember, Shando may look like a beggar, but he is rarely dirty and hardly unarmed even if he doesn't use a sword or bow." she said dryly. "Besides, I highly doubt that the Thayans rely solely on visable descriptions. I suspect that being so steeped in magic that they use mystical means as well." she pointed out.


----------



## frostrune (Apr 15, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "The series of attacks eventually eroded the witches' support.  Also, Geberath began giving Tiger Clan warriors witch-like powers, through a ritual performed with a flaming sabretooth tiger skull, much like in our emblem, in a cavern below House Milshilar, which we accessed through tunnels from the Tiger Clan Lodge."
> ..........
> "Geberath came to power in the Tiger Clan Lodge five years ago.  He has only been the head of House Milshilar for about two years, after his uncle and cousins were arrested for various criminal activities.  The Tiger Clan Lodge was harshly criticized for failing to prevent the Milshilars' crimes, and thus Geberath took control of the house himself to clear his name and his family.  Since then, neither has been implicated in shady dealings.  In fact, if I recall correctly, that Wyclarkyn Inquisitor you had with you was the very same one who took House Milshilar down the last time.  Hard to forget, as she much mocked the Tiger Clan Lodge for failing to catch the purpetrators of so many known crimes."
> .........
> ...




"I have but one further question for now... Do you know of a Zarun Family?  The current patron married into the family.  His wife is a native Rashemi."


----------



## frostrune (Apr 15, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Kayla says "I will meet with Geberath alone.  I have had dealings with him in the past.  I must  at a minimum intercede on my brother's behalf."
> 
> Maggie says "We can so leave this temple!  Some minor magical disguises are all we need.  Besides, they were looking for a bunch of dirty, unarmed beggers"  She turns to Shando, suddenly realizing that she didn't think that through "which helps two of us, I guess."




Timrin looks at Maggie sourly, "C'mon Maggie, you are far too intelligent to actually believe the Thayans haven't already gotten past that feeble disguise.  They should know I'm a Paladin AND they may have recognized Raku's Bane.  Put those two together and they can probably figure out who we were fairly quickly."

To Kayla, "We have no authority over you, you can do as you will.  However, facing this Geberath alone sounds foolish especially if he already has an axe to grind against you."


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 16, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin looks at Maggie sourly, "C'mon Maggie, you are far too intelligent to actually believe the Thayans haven't already gotten past that feeble disguise.  They should know I'm a Paladin AND they may have recognized Raku's Bane.  Put those two together and they can probably figure out who we were fairly quickly."
> 
> To Kayla, "We have no authority over you, you can do as you will.  However, facing this Geberath alone sounds foolish especially if he already has an axe to grind against you."




Maggie says "It is not that they Thayans lack that capability, but that they lack the capability to tranit the information to large numbers of people who cannot be fooled by simple illusions and canvas the whole city looking for us.  The average patrol won't be able to pick us out."

Kayla says "I understand the risks.  Better than you do, for sure.  We all should get going.  We all have jobs to do.  I'm going to go prepare now."


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 16, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "I have but one further question for now... Do you know of a Zarun Family?  The current patron married into the family.  His wife is a native Rashemi."




I do not know, but if they aren't from around here, I would only know famous family names.  If you knew the wife's maiden name, I would be a lot more likely to have some idea though.  (You guys do not know it)


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 16, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> *"I am very sorry Mother, we tried to contact the Rashemi spirits, but apparently they were not interested in speaking to some strange celestials."* Taavi told her apologetically.
> 
> Alethia smiled. "It's alright, you did your best," she said. "For now, it might be best if the two of you do not show yourself too openly in this city. Too many saw you aid Timrin and the others and may view you with some suspicion."
> 
> Alethia grinned at Maggie. "Remember, Shando may look like a beggar, but he is rarely dirty and hardly unarmed even if he doesn't use a sword or bow." she said dryly. "Besides, I highly doubt that the Thayans rely solely on visable descriptions. I suspect that being so steeped in magic that they use mystical means as well." she pointed out.




Maggie answers "Ok, I'll give you the not dirty part.  He still does APPEAR to be unarmed, though."


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 16, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Maggie answers "Ok, I'll give you the not dirty part.  He still does APPEAR to be unarmed, though."




Shando raises an eyebrow at Maggie's comments.  "While there are some element of truth to your comments, its good to see that the Waterdhavian intelligence corps still emphasises diplomacy.  It is my understanding that I am very hard to detect by magical means.  I may be able to make my way through the city."

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Apr 16, 2007)

Naverone is still discretely listening into the questioning of the captive and relays the information to Alethia. "Kayla, do you know the wife of Zarun's maiden name? Her family name that is?" she asked and explained why she asked that odd question.


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 16, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando raises an eyebrow at Maggie's comments.  "While there are some element of truth to your comments, its good to see that the Waterdhavian intelligence corps still emphasises diplomacy.  It is my understanding that I am very hard to detect by magical means.  I may be able to make my way through the city."
> 
> Hawkeye




Heh, Diplomacy is NOT a skill Maggie has invested in highly.  She was in intellegence, but she was not a spy.  Her duties involved research, analysis, and going after bad guys with a bunch of soldiers in tow.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 16, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Heh, Diplomacy is NOT a skill Maggie has invested in highly.  She was in intellegence, but she was not a spy.  Her duties involved research, analysis, and going after bad guys with a bunch of soldiers in tow.




OOC:  So, in effect, Shando is correct.    

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Apr 16, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Maggie says "It is not that they Thayans lack that capability, but that they lack the capability to tranit the information to large numbers of people who cannot be fooled by simple illusions and canvas the whole city looking for us.  The average patrol won't be able to pick us out."




"Hmmm...", Timrin continues, not yet defeated, "but these patrols will be out in force and most likely stopping everyone out of place and asking for those damned papers."

"Besides, what do we need to do that forces us to be out and about anyway?  I'm sorry Shando but there is no way we can go back and pick up our goods and go about helping the poor now.  They will be all over that."


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 16, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Hmmm...", Timrin continues, not yet defeated, "but these patrols will be out in force and most likely stopping everyone out of place and asking for those damned papers."
> 
> "Besides, what do we need to do that forces us to be out and about anyway?  I'm sorry Shando but there is no way we can go back and pick up our goods and go about helping the poor now.  They will be all over that."




"True, but we can still reconnoiter the city in some other fashion.  We still do not have anyone tasked with inspecting the Thayan forces and other internal defenses.  If we do not plan on fighting, we could gain some advantage from invisibility or other magicks. I doubt there is much we can do from here."


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 16, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  So, in effect, Shando is correct.
> 
> Hawkeye




You are immune to mind reading, alignment detection, and lie detection.  You are not immune to scrying, see invisible, true seeing, etc.  Basically, you are immune to anything that looks inside your mind, but not stuff used to see you and find you.  I find it rather ironic that high-level exalted characters have perhaps the best pro-deception ability in the game, considering that many do not ever decieve.  It blocks most slepps that let people see the truth, and cannot be dispelled, suppressed, detected (non-magical so no aura) or defeated in any way, since its an Ex class ability.  If you want to keep it, you can, but if you want, you can swap it out for permanent Ex class ability nondetection.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 16, 2007)

ooc:
Huh. Matt? Alethia is one level away from being able to take the sainthood template. Any ideas on that? I'm willing to work with you on it. 


Here are the saints abilities:
[sblock]
Armour Class: A saint gains an insight bonus to AC equal to the characters Wisdom Bonus

Holy Power (SU): The save DCs of any and all of the saints special attacks, including spells as well as spell-like, supernatural and extraordinary abilites are increased by +2

Holy Touch (SU): A sait's entire being is suffused with holy power, which likewise flows into any weapon the saint wields. A saint's melee attacks with any weapon (or unarmed) deal an additional 1d6 points of holy damage against evil creatures and 1d8 points against evil undead and evil outsiders. Any evil create that strikes a saint with a natural weapon takes holy damage as if hit by a saint's attack.

Spell Like Abilities: at will: guidance, resistance, virtue and bless. A saint's caster level is equal to its Hit Die Total. The save DCs are charisma based.

DAMAGE Reduction (EX): 10/evil

FAST HEALING: Ech round, a saint heals damage equal to half its HD (including character levels to a maximum of 10 points healed). If the base creature already has fast healing, use the better value.

Immunities (EX): a saint is immune to acid, cold, electricity and petrification attacks.

Keen Vision (EX): saints have low light vision and 60ft dark vision

Protective aura (SU): As a free action, a saint can surround herself with a nimbus of light having a radius of 20 feet. This acts as a double strength magic circle against evil and a lesser globe of invulnerability, both cast by a cleric whose level equal to the saint's HD. 

Resistances (EX): Saints have resistance to fire 10 and recieve a +4 racial bonus on Fortitude Saves against poison.

Tongues (SU): A saint can speak with any creature that has a language as though using a tongues spell cast by a 14th lvl cleric. This ability is always active.

Abilities: Modify the base creature as follows: Con +2, Wis: +2, Cha +4[/sblock]


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 16, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Huh. Matt? Alethia is one level away from being able to take the sainthood template. Any ideas on that? I'm willing to work with you on it.
> 
> 
> ...




OOC:  Shando isn't a Saint.  His abilities work a bit different due to the VOP.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Apr 16, 2007)

ooc:
Lol. It isn't all about Shando doncha know! I was referring to Alethia. She has two exalted feats already and upon the next level she'll have a third and therefor is technically qualified to have the saint template. Howsomever, it should be more than just feats, deeds as well. So upon her attainting sainthood, It should be spectacular.


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 19, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Lol. It isn't all about Shando doncha know! I was referring to Alethia. She has two exalted feats already and upon the next level she'll have a third and therefor is technically qualified to have the saint template. Howsomever, it should be more than just feats, deeds as well. So upon her attainting sainthood, It should be spectacular.




I'll tihnk about it.  Ideally, the key event could be defeating Abarax, the big bad corresponding to your Banesword, but I do not anticipate that happening all that soon (especially not before you level next, unless sometihng big changes).  As a minor spoiler, I'll tell you he's not part of the Thay/Rasheman stuff, and that its likely that if you finish that stuff, you'll level, so unless you give up in Rasheman and leave (and I am not recommending that, I'm just saying thats pretty much the only conceivable way), and then somehow find Abarax real soon (also far from assured), you will not beat him until after you level.  Thus, I am oging to try to think of another event.

Kayla sets out to meet Geberath Milshilar.

Alethia, Murdoch, and Dyria go to meet Marco back at his family's warehouse.  He meets you alone, personally, outside.  He says "Glad to see you back safely.  I heard there was some excitement at a witch burning...I take it that was you?  Representatives of the resistance will meet us at a safehouse on the east side of the city, near that little witch indicdent earlier today.  Shall we leave?"

Meanwhile, Timrin, Shando, and Maggie apparently sit around at the Temple of Mystra, the latter continuously complaining about how unproductive it is to stay in.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 19, 2007)

ooc
Maybe defeating Abarax could be one of Naverone's final tests in ridding himself of the demonic taint? You know, resisting the lure of evil power, etc. He's doing a fair good job of it, but that sort of thing would be huge in the eyes of the heavenly powers. Hmmm. As for when she levels next, maybe she could get part of the package? 

And his final ascention into angelic status as it were would be when they defeat the twice damned completely. Just a thought.

IC:
Alethia grinned at the smuggler. "Hey, you know us crazy demon hunters, we take the white knight errant more literally than paladins sometimes." 

She chuckled. "Drives our paladin to distraction most times, cuz the less lawfully inclined of us, get a bit too enthusastic with it as it were." she shook her head. "Although, seems to me we might be rubbing off on him. He's the one who started it."

Taavi and Charissa stay back in the Temple with the others, both of them are very cheerful and very curious, asking questions to the temple priests, sometimes answering returned questions, running messages and generally being helpful when they can.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 19, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> =
> Meanwhile, Timrin, Shando, and Maggie apparently sit around at the Temple of Mystra, the latter continuously complaining about how unproductive it is to stay in.




"Then no time like the present to start on those lessons in hand to hand combat Commander.  Come with me please.  You too Sir Timrin.  I think we'll start with some warm up exercises....hmmm can't really get a run in stuck here in the temple, so pushups and sit ups will have to do..." his voice fades as he leaves the room.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Apr 19, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "Then no time like the present to start on those lessons in hand to hand combat Commander.  Come with me please.  You too Sir Timrin.  I think we'll start with some warm up exercises....hmmm can't really get a run in stuck here in the temple, so pushups and sit ups will have to do..." his voice fades as he leaves the room.
> 
> Hawkeye




Charissa zips up to Shando. She seems to be the shyer of the two, more soft spoken, less outgoing than her energetic partner. 

"Taavi told me that you are a monk, yes? With monk abilities and they seem to be somewhat similar to ours. You called it chi. I've never heard it called that really. To us, it is simply the light of our goddess gracing us." she did a graceful figure-eight and hovered in front of his eyes. "Could you explain this chi to me? I would be grateful."


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 19, 2007)

OOC:  DM, do psionics exist in your version of the Realms?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 19, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  DM, do psionics exist in your version of the Realms?
> 
> Hawkeye




Yes.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 20, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Charissa zips up to Shando. She seems to be the shyer of the two, more soft spoken, less outgoing than her energetic partner.
> 
> "Taavi told me that you are a monk, yes? With monk abilities and they seem to be somewhat similar to ours. You called it chi. I've never heard it called that really. To us, it is simply the light of our goddess gracing us." she did a graceful figure-eight and hovered in front of his eyes. "Could you explain this chi to me? I would be grateful."




Shando looks up to the archon.  "Chi is the lifeforce that every living thing posesses.  It is not an external force or power like the weave or divine magic or alchemy, but a fully internal one.  Chi is neither positive or negative, good or evil. It is simply there. I have even heard my masters debate the matter if demons and devil posses chi, which I believe they do.  Now Chi adds to to our physical, mental and spiritual capabilities.  For most, this enhancement is unfocused.  It happens in an uncontrolled manner.  Now, for people who follow disciplines such as mine,  we are able to control and focus that Chi in a controlled manner.  This allows us to amazing physical, mental and spiritual feats without the need for magics.  However, the focus for us is primarily internal.  There are no real external manifestations of the use of our Chi, though there are real results.    There are a few out there that are able to focus their Chi into an external manifestation.  These people are called psionicists.  They can use their chi in a manner similar to wizards or sorcerors, but instead of using the weave, they are using their own chi to cause whatever effect they are calling for.  Their discipline requires as much focus as mine does.  Does that answer your question?

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Apr 20, 2007)

IC
She weaved sidewise, like shaking her head. "I've never really dealt all that much with either monks or those who deal with the powers of the mind. Mostly it's just been priests, occasionally the odd paladin or magic-worker." she laughed musically. "Working with this group has been very enlightening."


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 20, 2007)

Meanwhile...

The rest of you follow Marco to the safehouse, only to find that it is not especially safe anymore.  About a dozen Thayan infantry are standing around, as well as two Red Wizards, a Tiger Clan warrior, and three Mounted Thayan Knights, one of whom is aparently very high-ranked by all the medals he has.  Though the other two ride horses, this one rides a Nightmare.  He is so heaivly armored that you cannot see any of his body.  Four individuals, bound and blindfolded,  are being loaded into  a wagon drawn by two horses.  The Thayan soldiers are seen taking four dead bodies in the street inside the house, and throwing buckets of some sort of liquid around in and on the building. You are down the street, on the other side of the street.  It is in the middle of a strett full of houses on both sides, with walkways in between.  There are civilians stnading around curiously, and the thayans seem to be allowing them to, though the infantry are telling them to keep a little distance so they do not get in the way.


----------



## Falkus (Apr 20, 2007)

"Well, this doesn't look good," Dyria commented, idly extending her whip dagger from her gauntlet, and concealing it behind her back. She was still upset over the exchange on morality she'd had with Shando earlier. "I say we cut ahead and ambush the prisoner wagon. The only guards who will be trouble will be that knight and those wizards."


----------



## kirinke (Apr 20, 2007)

"Patience Dyria," Alethia hissed, keeping control of herself by a bare margin. The demon too is angry at the sight of the Nightmare, operating so freely, out in the open and he too is keeping control. Barely.

"Maarco. Who are those people in the wagon?" she whispered, hands clenching a little as she scanned the scene mundanely. With that Nightmare prancing about, it wouldn't do for her to go displaying any supernatural abilities, demonic, angelic or not.


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 21, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Patience Dyria," Alethia hissed, keeping control of herself by a bare margin. The demon too is angry at the sight of the Nightmare, operating so freely, out in the open and he too is keeping control. Barely.
> 
> "Maarco. Who are those people in the wagon?" she whispered, hands clenching a little as she scanned the scene mundanely. With that Nightmare prancing about, it wouldn't do for her to go displaying any supernatural abilities, demonic, angelic or not.




"Hard to tell, their faces are covered, but I presume they are some of our contacts, in all likelihood important resistance figures.  I agree with Dyria, by the way.  We should rescue them ,and take the opportunity to kill that knight.  He looks important.  Those demon-horses won't let just anyone ride them, after all."


----------



## kirinke (Apr 21, 2007)

"You're telling me." Alethia took a few deep calming breaths, letting the anger fade somewhat. It wouldn't do to start glowing like a lantern, especially now. "Only high servants of evil can ride Nightmares." she hissed. "We can't take them by ourselves my friends, at least not without a great deal of collateral damage that we can't afford to have." she whispered, looking grim. "If we attack without proper backup, they may have time to kill the prisoners." 



Naverone quickly relays what's going on to Timrin, seeking his imput.


----------



## Falkus (Apr 21, 2007)

"And if we let them get away, the prisoners will probably be executed. Thay is not known for the fairness of its justice system," Dyria replied. "I'm not saying the fight won't be ugly, but we likely won't have another opportunity to free those people."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 22, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "And if we let them get away, the prisoners will probably be executed. Thay is not known for the fairness of its justice system," Dyria replied. "I'm not saying the fight won't be ugly, but we likely won't have another opportunity to free those people."




"And besides, if we suprise them, we should get the upper hand." Murdoch adds, getting his wand of true strike and preparing for a suprise attack.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 22, 2007)

_"Not yet,"_ Alethia snarls quietly, grabbing the sorcerer's wrist. "Wait for them to leave the crowd behind. If we strike now, those civilians are going to be in the middle and that isn't going to help matters at all. _No innocent blood_." and for a moment, the demon's deeper, sardonic voice seeps into her own.


----------



## Falkus (Apr 22, 2007)

"We're faster than a wagon. Let's cut ahead and attack from a better position," Dyria stated, a tone of low menace entering her voice. She couldn't stand by and let the Thayans take more prisoners.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 22, 2007)

Alethia nodded in agreement. "Let's see what direction they take first. Wouldn't do to cut in front of them and find nothing waiting but pedestrians."


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 22, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia nodded in agreement. "Let's see what direction they take first. Wouldn't do to cut in front of them and find nothing waiting but pedestrians."




Marco asks: "Do we not know where they take important prisoners?"


----------



## kirinke (Apr 22, 2007)

"You do, we don't know this town Maarco." Alethia acknowledged. "Where should we set up the ambush?" she asked quietly, drawing all of them further into the alley.


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 23, 2007)

(Are you SURE you dont know where to expect thme to be taken....)


----------



## kirinke (Apr 23, 2007)

ooc:
Of course, to the local equivalent of the city lockup. But since they don't know the layout of the town all that well, it would be up to Marco and Kayla to lead them. Kayla would be the best bet as it where. Alethia may be good, but she isn't stupid good. This smacks of a little too close to be coincidintal. Besides, Marco is a Neutralish smuggler, they can turn on you on a dime.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 23, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Of course, to the local equivalent of the city lockup. But since they don't know the layout of the town all that well, it would be up to Marco and Kayla to lead them. Kayla would be the best bet as it where. Alethia may be good, but she isn't stupid good. This smacks of a little too close to be coincidintal. Besides, Marco is a Neutralish smuggler, they can turn on you on a dime.




OCC: I'd think it would likely be the tiger lodge...


----------



## frostrune (Apr 23, 2007)

OCC:  Devan has learned where they keep prisoners from his interogation: the city jail.  He would have passed it on to you all just like everything else.

IC:  Timrin closes his eyes and a look of 'not again....' crosses his features.

He explains to Maggie and Shando, "Naverone just told me the others have observed a safehouse being raided and rebels being led off in chains by a powerful force of Thayans."  

"He did not say it, but I'm sure they are planning to attack."

"We are never going to have opportunity to plan anything if we can't stay out of trouble for more than 5 minutes",  he shakes his head.

"What should we do?"


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 23, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OCC:  Devan has learned where they keep prisoners from his interogation: the city jail.  He would have passed it on to you all just like everything else.
> 
> IC:  Timrin closes his eyes and a look of 'not again....' crosses his features.
> 
> ...




Shando sighs.  "Tell them not to attack.  The three of us can't go out into the city.  We still need eyes and ears and if they make themselves unwelcomed, our mission here will by wasted.  We need information badly.  They should follow and obtain information.  It would be a shame to win a skirmish or two, but then lose the battle for the city."

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 23, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando sighs.  "Tell them not to attack.  The three of us can't go out into the city.  We still need eyes and ears and if they make themselves unwelcomed, our mission here will by wasted.  We need information badly.  They should follow and obtain information.  It would be a shame to win a skirmish or two, but then lose the battle for the city."
> 
> Hawkeye




Though she knows she'll face resistance, Maggie argues for an attack:

"I can hide our identities.  We can't lose our route to the underground, and that knight sounds like an important target.  They will not be able to identify us...its dark and I will use illusions.  Besides, we do not need to leave any Thayan survivors."


----------



## kirinke (Apr 23, 2007)

_*They are spoiling for a fight Timrin. Alethia and I are doing all we can to forestall any rash actions, until we gain a better idea of what we face.*_ Naverone said worrridly. _*The Thayan Knight rides a Nightmare.*_ he said, knowing that Timrin would get the gist of that importance.


----------



## frostrune (Apr 24, 2007)

Timrin's eyes roll back in head in a look of exasperation.  He shares a resigned look with Shando.

"One of the Thayans rides a nightmare",  he says shaking his head.

"The others are spoiling for a fight.  Apparently subtlety is beyond us", he shrugs.

He holds a hand up toward Maggie as he telepathically communicates back to Naverone. 

"Is this a trap?",  he says knowing the demon is probably thinking the same thing.  "Can we trust this Marco?"


----------



## kirinke (Apr 24, 2007)

_*It seems a bit too convient to me, but then I'm naturally a suspicous sort. I do not sense any evil in Maarco, but then, I do not sense much good in him either. He is a smuggler though and those are known to turn on one for a bent copper piece.*_

Naverone relays what Timrin says and her expression narrows. "Before we begin to even plan an ambush, how do we know this isn't a trap? It does look a bit too convienent after all." she says quietly, now that they were far enough away from the main crowd and under the dubious cover of the alley, enough so that the Nightmare Rider couldn't see them. "Reacting now might win us a battle, but loose the war. The Thayan's don't know our faces yet nor our auras." she said, hating to say it, but having too.

"We are here ultimatly to gather information. We do not know our enemies strengths or weaknesses and acting before we have time to gauge either is folly." she said, echoing what the others in the Temple are telling Naverone. "How do we know that those under the hoods are even our allies? They could be simply Thayan soldiers in Rashemi dress, used as a lure for any stragglers that might have escaped the raid."


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 24, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin's eyes roll back in head in a look of exasperation.  He shares a resigned look with Shando.
> 
> "One of the Thayans rides a nightmare",  he says shaking his head.
> 
> ...




"Remind them that there has already been a single incident against the current rulers of this city.  Another attack may result in greater repression and the deaths of more innocents.  We need to keep quiet."

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Apr 24, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Naverone relays what Timrin says and her expression narrows. "Before we begin to even plan an ambush, how do we know this isn't a trap? It does look a bit too convienent after all." she says quietly, now that they were far enough away from the main crowd and under the dubious cover of the alley, enough so that the Nightmare Rider couldn't see them. "Reacting now might win us a battle, but loose the war. The Thayan's don't know our faces yet nor our auras." she said, hating to say it, but having too.
> 
> "We are here ultimatly to gather information. We do not know our enemies strengths or weaknesses and acting before we have time to gauge either is folly." she said, echoing what the others in the Temple are telling Naverone. "How do we know that those under the hoods are even our allies? They could be simply Thayan soldiers in Rashemi dress, used as a lure for any stragglers that might have escaped the raid."




"It's too obvious to be a trap," Dyria replied. "The purpose of a trap is to lure the target in. If they were doing that, those knights, that nightmare and those wizards would be out of sight, not parading around in the public. They'd make it look like we could easily kill the guards and free the prisoners, not make it look like we'd have our work cut out for us. What they're doing here is putting on a show for the locals, make any others with criminal and rebellious tendencies realize that resistance is futile and all that."


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 25, 2007)

(Tick-tock, tick-tock)


----------



## kirinke (Apr 25, 2007)

Alethia's jaw clenched. She's clearly not happy with the situation. "It's Timrin's call," she said finally, relaying it through Naverone. She will abide by his desision. He's after all, quite a bit more experienced in matters of war than she is, not to mention their leader.


----------



## frostrune (Apr 25, 2007)

"I appreciate your confidence in me", Timrin relays through Naverone, "but you need to decide on this one.  I cannot see what is happening.  I cannot survey our odds.  I cannot judge how formidable our opponent.  I don't like tipping our hand this early but the description of that knight rankles me."

"I will concede, Dyria has a point.  It sounds an impressive show of strength, not something you would expect if it were a set-up."

"Your call Alethia, you or Murdock.  We can meet you en-route if you wish to press the attack."  

After he sends his response, he looks at Maggie and Shando.  "We must be ready to move.  I think they are going to attack."


----------



## kirinke (Apr 25, 2007)

Alethia closed her eyes briefly then opened them. "Well then. Timrin said it was my call." she said dryly and looked at the others. "Let's show that Nightmare riding bastard that those who deal in evil choose poor masters indeed."


----------



## Falkus (Apr 26, 2007)

Dyria hugged Alethia impulsively. "I knew you'd make the right decision," she said. "Let's go set up a proper ambush."


----------



## kirinke (Apr 26, 2007)

"Right and wisest are two totally different things," she said dryly and returned the hug. "Alright, let's get this over with." she turned to Maarco.

"This had better not be a trap my friend." she warned. "If it is, I'll let some friends of mine preach goodness and light to you for the rest of your natural life."


----------



## frostrune (Apr 26, 2007)

Timrin instinctively checks his sword belt and harness, "Alethia says we go for it."

"Maggie, we'll need your disguises then we'll need to beeline toward the city jail and let the rest of them guide us in to the ambush spot."

"Do we teleport, ride, run, or fly?  I'd like at least one teleport to get out of there in case this goes poorly."


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 26, 2007)

"Are we going to help them or rescue them?  Whatver the need, I am ready to go."

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Apr 26, 2007)

"Remember, rescuing the prisoners is the priority." Alethia warned. "And do try not to harm the civilians." she added.


----------



## Falkus (Apr 26, 2007)

"If I always chose the wisest decision, I'd be living a quiet life in Amn right now, and I've never met any of you or become what I am today," Dyria quipped.

"I can take care of the spell component pouches of the wizards if I can get near them," Dyria then stated. "That should make the fight easier."


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 26, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin instinctively checks his sword belt and harness, "Alethia says we go for it."
> 
> "Maggie, we'll need your disguises then we'll need to beeline toward the city jail and let the rest of them guide us in to the ambush spot."
> 
> "Do we teleport, ride, run, or fly?  I'd like at least one teleport to get out of there in case this goes poorly."




"I have scrolls of telepoty even if I run out. Besides, teleporting also should give us surprise, so I wont have to cast sneaking spells on us too.  As far as disguises, just think about a huan or humanoid that you want to look like."  Everyone glows blue for a second or two, and you all look as you visualized yourself.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 26, 2007)

"I will take care of the Thayan and Nightmare." Alethia said grimly. "The spells I will be using will not harm the innocent and will cause twice the damage to those who follow darker paths," 

_*Let's go,*_ the demon said and silvery fire begins to dance over Alethia's skin, like pale St. Elmo's fire.


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 26, 2007)

For the ambush position, rather thna mapping the city, I'm just going to make up any plausable city street setup for the ambush spot.  Someone tell me where you'll be waiting (i.e. where and how big are the bruildings, intersection of the middle of the street, how do you position yourselves, ect).


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 26, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "I have scrolls of telepoty even if I run out. Besides, teleporting also should give us surprise, so I wont have to cast sneaking spells on us too.  As far as disguises, just think about a huan or humanoid that you want to look like."  Everyone glows blue for a second or two, and you all look as you visualized yourself.




Shando takes on the appearance of wizened old man with brown colored skin.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 26, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "I will take care of the Thayan and Nightmare." Alethia said grimly. "The spells I will be using will not harm the innocent and will cause twice the damage to those who follow darker paths,"
> 
> _*Let's go,*_ the demon said and silvery fire begins to dance over Alethia's skin, like pale St. Elmo's fire.




Looking toward  Alathia, Maggie says "....Yeaaaah, yet another reason we pretty much have to teleport in.  Not big with the inconspicuous, that one."


----------



## kirinke (Apr 26, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> For the ambush position, rather thna mapping the city, I'm just going to make up any plausable city street setup for the ambush spot.  Someone tell me where you'll be waiting (i.e. where and how big are the bruildings, intersection of the middle of the street, how do you position yourselves, ect).





OOC
Ok, I'm assuming that they're going to go for a place that has little or no traffic. The buildings would probably be no more than two stories right? We shouldn't be clumped together, maybe some spread out on the roof-tops and others on the ground in stragic positions. 

For the first round, Alethia is going to cast Curtain of Light behind the Thayans and the cart, then she will Cast Diamond Spray at the Thayans, knowing that the spells won't harm the people in the cart.


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 26, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia is going to cast Curtain of Light behind the Thayans and the cart, then she will Cast Diamond Spray at the Thayans, knowing that the spells won't harm the people in the cart.




Maggie tells Naverone that she will be opening with a firebrand that should clear the mooks.  The wizard and the knights are the main problem.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 26, 2007)

ooc
Nice. Ok. Revised.
First round: Diamond spray twice on the wizard and knight/nightmare.


----------



## frostrune (Apr 26, 2007)

"The Thayan on the Nightmare should be able to fly",  Timrin reminds everyone.  "Murdock and Maggie should be up high for point of view purposes and to prevent any from escaping by air.  Dyria and I should close in from opposite sides and squeeze them; Shando with me and Alethia with Dyria.  Shando to dart in and Alethia with archery and spells."

"We need to hit hard and fast, free the prisoners, and get out.  The wizards need to be defeated first, almost instantly if possible.  They are too dangerous and have too many means  of  escape.  A simple silence spell might be quite effective in the ambush area and buy us an extra swing or two.  Anyway, we need to concentrate on them and keep their warriors off our own spellcasters."

"Alethia, I'd suggest you assign one or more of your Archon to watch Maarco.  We need to know about anything shifty as soon as it happens."

OOC:  Too late for more tonight.  Timrin would probably cast a resist elements fire and cold and Divine favor on himself.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 26, 2007)

Alethia gives the order, and Charissa watches Maarco. She also reminds Timrin about her own personal teleports as well as saying that she can now quickshift if necessary.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 26, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia gives the order, and Charissa watches Maarco. She also reminds Timrin about her own personal teleports as well as saying that she can now quickshift if necessary.




In planning the ambush, Barnak proposes to pre-cast a couple of summon monsters, and to cast sabctified/consecrated constricting chains on the nightmare, to prevent it from flying. He can the follow with storm of sards, and diamond sprays.

Murdoch will blast maximized, quickened, purified eldrich cones, aiming for the nightmate and rider.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 26, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "The Thayan on the Nightmare should be able to fly",  Timrin reminds everyone.  "Murdock and Maggie should be up high for point of view purposes and to prevent any from escaping by air.  Dyria and I should close in from opposite sides and squeeze them; Shando with me and Alethia with Dyria.  Shando to dart in and Alethia with archery and spells."
> 
> "We need to hit hard and fast, free the prisoners, and get out.  The wizards need to be defeated first, almost instantly if possible.  They are too dangerous and have too many means  of  escape.  A simple silence spell might be quite effective in the ambush area and buy us an extra swing or two.  Anyway, we need to concentrate on them and keep their warriors off our own spellcasters."
> 
> ...




"I believe that I will be the best suited for attacking the wizard.  Has anyone had the chance to determine if he is usin any sorts of illusions.  I would hate to try to attack something that wasn't really there."

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Apr 26, 2007)

OOC:  Ok the plan sounds like we pick a quiet, empty section of street.  Murdock and Maggie up high, Alethia and Barnak ?.  All four are going to cut loose with some serious spells to open the action.

Dyria will then step out of the shadows from end of the street and Timrin from the other and fight our way to the middle letting nothing get past us.  Shando darts in for support where needed.  Maarco is to free his men - assuming he is willing to help.

If anyone has 'wall' spells they might be a good early round selection, they can seal off routes of escape and obscure the fight from prying eyes.  The fewer people that see us the better.

Remember not to kill the prisoners in all this blasting.

As for Timrin's actions... he would ready an action waiting for the spells to go off, then activate his boots of speed (free action), and charge the nearest enemy (+22 to hit, 2d6+14 + 20 PA + 6 Divine Might + 2d6 holy) power attack 10, divine might, and possibly a smite evil if one of the nearest enemies proves to be either the Knight or a wizard.

A correction from my previous post:  Timrim will cast resist energy cold and acid, DR 20.  He will then have some protection vs Murdock's vitriolic blasts.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 26, 2007)

FYI, Barnak has wall of stone. He'll stand ready to use it, but will focus on blasting spells in the first rounds. He'll have cast 1 summon monster 7 (huge air elemental) and 1 summon monster 5 (celestial griffon). He'll also target the nightmare with a consecrated/purifed desintegrate, using his wand of true strike before this first attack.

Murdoch will also use his wand of true strike before his first attack.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 27, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> FYI, Barnak has wall of stone. He'll stand ready to use it, but will focus on blasting spells in the first rounds. He'll have cast 1 summon monster 7 (huge air elemental) and 1 summon monster 5 (celestial griffon). He'll also target the nightmare with a consecrated/purifed desintegrate, using his wand of true strike before this first attack.
> 
> Murdoch will also use his wand of true strike before his first attack.




*Hawkeye reads the previous posts regarding various group members actions.*

 

Ummm Shando will hit stuff...hard.     

Fist of the Pharos on the first target with full flurry.

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Apr 27, 2007)

Dyria will disarm and trip everybody she can, and try to cut the spell component pouches off of the Red Wizards.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 28, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Looking toward  Alathia, Maggie says "....Yeaaaah, yet another reason we pretty much have to teleport in.  Not big with the inconspicuous, that one."




ooc:
Remember, Alethia and Naverone are out and about and not really with Timrin's group. Naverone is relaying. 

IC
Naverone chuckled his mental voice as dry as old leaves on an autumn day. *We can't help it my dear. Two powerful beings in one body? There are bound to be.... Unforseen consequences.*

OOC 2:
Diamond spray twice on the Thayan wizards and the Knight.


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 28, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Remember, Alethia and Naverone are out and about and not really with Timrin's group. Naverone is relaying.
> IC
> 
> ...




My bad.


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 28, 2007)

The convoy leaves four soldiers and the Tiger Clan guards behind.  as they leave, one of the wizards casts a spell that makes the sides of the building grow green for a moment.  The lead knight lights a torch on the nightmare's hooves and throws it into the building.  It burns, but the fire does not spraed (apparently the result of that Thayan's Spell.

Those near the convoy manage to get ahead of it to an appointed spot.  Naverone helps Maggie time and target the teleport, and though she has to drop everyone adjacently, she can put herself on top of a building and the other two adjacent to it.  The team that teleports in goes behind the convoy.  

Once everyone is positioned, you spring the trap, with the spellcasters opening up first. Maggie opens up by summoning a glowing staff.  She point it at soldiers, sending blasts of blue first at them at high speeds, which explode on contact.  4 soldiers and the horses in fron of the carriage are killed uneventfully, but when Maggie targets the knight, however, some of the runes on his armor activate.  Everyone suddenly feels excrrutiating and lasting pain (-4 to everything), and Maggie drops the spell and starts running away, to a less exposed part of the roof, and prepares to teleport away. (Modified Symbols of Pain and Fear, activated when targeted with a hostile spell)

Alethia blasts emergized diamond shards at the lead knight, who largely shrugs them off (19dmg, he saved...the nightmare too)

Barnak gathers his power, clenching his teech in pain (2 str drain), then blasting a ball of white light at the nightmare, which hits it and unravels into chains tying it to the ground. He was unable to sumon ahead of time, beucase huge air elementals and celestial griffons have a major problem being quiet.

Murdoch sends two of his most powerful blasts at the lead knight and his nightmare.  The first one washes over them harmlessly, but the second hits (41dmg to the knight and the horse (the knight saved, the horse has the imp evasion special mount ability), from which you can imply that the knight is an evil outsider) the knight and the horse somewhat.  Two soldiers are hit and torn to bits, though.

Dyria moves from hiding and snatches the component pouch away from one of the wizards.

Marco runs and jumps off  a building, trying to jam his knife into the lead knight.  The knight saw him quite clearly, however, and suddenly lashes out with his shield, parrying flying marco away, causing him to fall prone in front of the knight.  

Timrin charges as the wizard who still has his spell pouch, driving his sword deep through the wizard's chest, but not killing him.  Shando, coming from the other side of the street, hits the one that did lose his pouch, successfully stunning him.

(Surprise round over)


Maggie wins initiative  and teleports away.

The two lesser knights raise their lances and charge to the defense of the wizards.  Shando avoids his, but timrin is struck (57dmg) hard.  His wizard waves his hand and Timrin hears a shout in his mind, causing him to sink to the grouns writhing in pain. (power word stun, lasts 1d4 = 4 rounds (ouch)

The lead knight does not enter melle yet.  Instead, he uses the same magic as the wizard, this time on Barnak. (2d4 = 4rounds stunned)

Now the rest of you go, then the soldiers.  Any different moves or will you do the same as before?


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 28, 2007)

OOC:  How close is Shando to Timrin?  What are the lesser knights riding?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 28, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  How close is Shando to Timrin?  What are the lesser knights riding?
> 
> Hawkeye




1.  Not at all far, 15-20 feet or so
2.  Horses


----------



## kirinke (Apr 28, 2007)

The silvery flames around her flare, becoming a blazingly hot beacon as her own personal glow becomes blindingly hot. (Casting Crown of Flame.). The Banesword twists in her hands, becoming a longbow. She whips out an arrow and fires at the lead knight.

Alethia snarls, her voice sounding wierd, with the undertones of Naverone's deep, sardonic bass. "You serve poor masters Thayan!" she, no they taunt.


RANGED:	+16/+6   (+18/+8 with magical bonus)
4 Holy Disruption Heavy Mace: those who hit you take 1d6 fire dmg. Those you hit take 2d6 fire damage. Associated with Abarax. (Shifted the banesword to a longbow)


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 28, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia doubles over as the pain washes over her and she feels something akin to someone holding her shoulders, Naverone obviously, sheilding her somewhat from the fear affects. She straightens and casts heart's ease on herself.
> 
> The silvery flames around her flare, becoming a blazingly hot beacon as her own personal glow becomes blindingly hot. (Casting Crown of Flame.)




(The fear effect only works on up to 150hp worth of targets, so only Maggie was effected...the pain effect has no hp limit so effets everyone within 60 feet.  You dont need an anti-fear spell, at least, not for the symbol.)


----------



## kirinke (Apr 28, 2007)

Ahh, my bad, will modify it.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 28, 2007)

OOC:  I take it that the knight's charged us and since you can't just stop on the dime on a charge with a lance, that he is not right on top of me or withtin range for an AOO?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 29, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  I take it that the knight's charged us and since you can't just stop on the dime on a charge with a lance, that he is not right on top of me or withtin range for an AOO?
> 
> Hawkeye




Yup.  They Ride-by-Attacked.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 29, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Yup.  They Ride-by-Attacked.




OOC:  OK.

Eidt:  Sorry I went back and reread the fight.  I need to change things a little.

Shando activates his haste ability.  He moves the few feet between him and the wizard Timrin was fighting (5 foot step and he is roughly 10 feet away. Shando threatens 5 feet around him, so he should be able to attack fully, right?) Shando attacks with full flurry.  
Flurry: +29+29+29+29+24+19 
Unarmed damage: 4D6+8 (+2d6+1d4 vs Evil)
AC:  38 (39 for dodge being saved for the knight that attacked earlier)

Shando thinks to Naverone, _Someone needs to get those knights off their horses!_

Hawkeye
Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 29, 2007)

OCC: DM, can Murdoch devour magic on Barnak's stun effect? If so, that's what he'll do (using a quicken SLA from his rod), and stand ready to use a regular version of devour magic on his closest affected ally. If he can't, he'll just blast the rider+nightmare as before.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 29, 2007)

_*Can't help with that at the moment, *_ the demon replied tensly. _*Maggie, wherever you are, we need your spells child!*_ he called out to the temporarily frightened mage.


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 29, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: DM, can Murdoch devour magic on Barnak's stun effect? If so, that's what he'll do (using a quicken SLA from his rod), and stand ready to use a regular version of devour magic on his closest affected ally. If he can't, he'll just blast the rider+nightmare as before.




My initial instinct was no, since stunning is usually not curable by anything except iirc Heal, but it seems that the power word spells that inflict conditions are not instantaneous, but in fact have durations.  This may be the only dispellable stun in the game.  So yes, you can.


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 29, 2007)

Shando cannot get to Timrin's Wizard in time for a full attack, but he can get in a stun attack.

He dives past his wizard and jumpkicks Timrin's (26dmg) in the head.  Unfortuantely the wizard does not go down (rolled a 20 on his save).  (If you want to change this to full attack on your guy, you can.  Though now you ARE between them and can do a full attack that can divide attacks among both next round, with a 5 foot step in the middle)

Alethia casts Crown of Fire.

Murdoch hopes to be able to dispel the stun on Barnak, fly over, and fix itmrin, too, but it takes him two tries to fix Barnak.  He still gets to move to a position atop a building right behind Timrin, but does not have time to fix him this round.

Marco does that jump-up-directly-from-prone trick, and moves towards the action, but waits before acting further. 

One of the soldiers charges Shando .  They are stronger and more skilled than they appeared, being that the others died to absurdly powerful magicks (Maximized Firebrand (90dmg) and Dual Maximized Eldritch Cones (160dmg)).  They carry bastard swords and shields.  The one attacking Shando acutally slashes him (24dmg) accross the chest.

The other soldier takes out a small metal ball and throws it into the air.  It explodes in a very bright and loud explosion, almost like thunder and lightning. (Saves all around -- Barnak is stunned for one round. Everyone else gets -2 to attacks for one round) A number of glowing red motes hang in the air where the explosion was.

Dyria can only reposition herself and attack once, so she moves towards one of the knights and lashes out with her many tendriled whip, then pulls them in.  They wrap around the knight's horse and sweep the creature to the ground (23dmg) , forcing the knight to jump off.  

The other knight charges again switching targets form Shando to Timrin, but Marco (having used refocus and readied a partial charge)charges the knight right back.  Marco actually fails to avoid the lance (56dmg), but rolls with it, spins around and drives his knives into the horses neck, practically sidemounting it.  The knight, the dead horse, and Marco all tumble to the ground (5 more dmg each).

It is still the knight's turn, though his charge was ruined.  He is still able to scramble to his feet,  So is Marco, though more gracefully (another high tumble check free action move), allowing him to drive a dagger into the knight's gut before he can draw his sword (25 dmg  on aoo from standing up)

The lead knight's dismounts, while his nightmare turns ethereal to escape the chains.  He draws a bastard sword to replace his lance, and charges Dyria.  She gets to attack him before he arrives, but he just bashes the whip right back at her with his blade, just like the Master of War did (23dmg).

He drives his blade right through her defenses, stabbing her in the chest.  Then punches her on the chin with his shield.  She staggers back, dazed (45dmg plus no actions for one round)

The wizard who has his components blasts red lightning at Shando, which forms a cube around him and disappears.  He quickly notices however, that he is imprisoned within a cube of force.

The other wizard looks up at Murdoch hears a scream in his ind, and suddenly, he cannot see (Power Word, Blind lasts 1d4+1 = 5 (ouch) rounds).

Now its your turn...

Timrin and Barnak are Stunned
Dyria is Dazed
Maggie ran away
Shando is trapped in a force cage

So we have Alethia, Blind Murdoch, and Marco going this time.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 29, 2007)

ooc
If Naverone can do anything, now would be a good time. Where's Fin? Isn't he a NPC now?

Changed to reflect new thinkings....


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 29, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia howls a quick prayer in celestial and pops out of existance, the bow in her hand twisting to a curved, wicked looking scimitar. She then reappears behind the wizard and attempts to skewer him from behind.
> 
> 
> ooc
> If Naverone can do anything, now would be a good time. Where's Fin? Isn't he a NPC now?




Fin is minding to ship.

Perhaps before going demon you might consider doing clericly things if its possible to remove any of your friends' conditions.  Or, go with hammer of Rightiousness or other offensive sanctified spells, esp i you have access to restoration for when you have your str down to nothing.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 29, 2007)

ooc
Heh. Sorry, haven't played much in the high levels, so forgot how effective clerics can be at level ten and above.
Hmm

Ok. So instead of quickshift and skewering, Alethia casts hammer of righteousness at the wizard.

Also, Where is the knight and wizard in respect to the prisoners and the rest of the party? If feasible, she hopes to reach murdock so she can cast remove blindness. If she can't reach the warlock in time, she will cast either flame strike or energy vortex (sonic damage) depending on where everyone is.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 29, 2007)

OOC:  How do you handle regen DM?  Shando regnerates 17hps every hour or 1 point roughly ever 3.5 minutes.  Shando has no other moves this round right?  I'm confused a bit.  Shouldn't the wizard that I stunned not be able to act this round?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 29, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  How do you handle regen DM?  Shando regnerates 17hps every hour or 1 point roughly ever 3.5 minutes.  Shando has no other moves this round right?  I'm confused a bit.  Shouldn't the wizard that I stunned not be able to act this round?
> 
> Hawkeye




I guess I wasnt clear enough.  He made his save (Rolled a darn 20).  He's stuck in a forcecage, so yeah, he has nothing to do until Barnak presumedly disintegrates said cage after his stun is over.  And the 17pts is very gradual.  Maybe he'll get a point in combat.


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 29, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> Heh. Sorry, haven't played much in the high levels, so forgot how effective clerics can be at level ten and above.
> Hmm
> 
> ...




Everyone is behind the cart of prisoners now, or a little next to it.  It will be hard to catch multiples, except an area attack could hit both wizards, since shanos prison would protect him.


----------



## frostrune (Apr 29, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> I guess I wasnt clear enough.  He made his save (Rolled a darn 20).  He's stuck in a forcecage, so yeah, he has nothing to do until Barnak presumedly disintegrates said cage after his stun is over.  And the 17pts is very gradual.  Maybe he'll get a point in combat.




... or perhaps he can abundant step out of it (or whatever that dimension door trick is called).


----------



## kirinke (Apr 29, 2007)

grrr.


----------



## Falkus (Apr 29, 2007)

Dyria staggered back, clutching her forehead and cursing in Dwarven.


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 29, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> ... or perhaps he can abundant step out of it (or whatever that dimension door trick is called).




Nope, forcecage blocks dimensional travel.  Its a very nasty spell.


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 29, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> As she does so





How is she doing both at the same time, or do you mean for er to do this sequentually.  What about unblinding Murdoch btw?


----------



## kirinke (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh. Ok. First heal Murdock of his blindness, then cast flame strike on the wizards. (remember, she gets two attacks a round)


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 29, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Oh. Ok. First heal Murdock of his blindness, then cast flame strike on the wizards. (remember, she gets two attacks a round)




Not two spells though.  It doesn't work like that.  Where do you think you are getting a second spell from?


----------



## kirinke (Apr 29, 2007)

Ahh. Alright. First heal murdoch, then shoot one of the wizards.  Work now?


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 30, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Nope, forcecage blocks dimensional travel.  Its a very nasty spell.




OOC:

It does?

From the SRD:

Forcecage
Evocation [Force]
Level: Sor/Wiz 7
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Area: Barred cage (20-ft. cube) or windowless cell (10-ft. cube)
Duration: 2 hours/level (D)
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: No
This powerful spell brings into being an immobile, invisible cubical prison composed of either bars of force or solid walls of force (your choice).
Creatures within the area are caught and contained unless they are too big to fit inside, in which case the spell automatically fails. *Teleportation and other forms of astral travel provide a means of escape, but the force walls or bars extend into the Ethereal Plane, blocking ethereal travel.*
Like a wall of force spell, a forcecage resists dispel magic, but it is vulnerable to a disintegrate spell, and it can be destroyed by a sphere of annihilation or a rod of cancellation.
Barred Cage: This version of the spell produces a 20-foot cube made of bands of force (similar to a wall of force spell) for bars. The bands are a half-inch wide, with half-inch gaps between them. Any creature capable of passing through such a small space can escape; others are confined. You can’t attack a creature in a barred cage with a weapon unless the weapon can fit between the gaps. Even against such weapons (including arrows and similar ranged attacks), a creature in the barred cage has cover. All spells and breath weapons can pass through the gaps in the bars.
Windowless Cell: This version of the spell produces a 10-foot cube with no way in and no way out. Solid walls of force form its six sides.
Material Component: Ruby dust worth 1,500 gp, which is tossed into the air and disappears when you cast the spell.


Dimension Door
Conjuration (*Teleportation*)
Level: Brd 4, Sor/Wiz 4, Travel 4
Components: V
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Long (400 ft. + 40 ft./level)
Target: You and touched objects or other touched willing creatures
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None and Will negates (object)
Spell Resistance: No and Yes (object)
You instantly transfer yourself from your current location to any other spot within range. You always arrive at exactly the spot desired—whether by simply visualizing the area or by stating direction. After using this spell, you can’t take any other actions until your next turn. You can bring along objects as long as their weight doesn’t exceed your maximum load. You may also bring one additional willing Medium or smaller creature (carrying gear or objects up to its maximum load) or its equivalent per three caster levels. A Large creature counts as two Medium creatures, a Huge creature counts as two Large creatures, and so forth. All creatures to be transported must be in contact with one another, and at least one of those creatures must be in contact with you.
If you arrive in a place that is already occupied by a solid body, you and each creature traveling with you take 1d6 points of damage and are shunted to a random open space on a suitable surface within 100 feet of the intended location.
If there is no free space within 100 feet, you and each creature traveling with you take an additional 2d6 points of damage and are shunted to a free space within 1,000 feet. If there is no free space within 1,000 feet, you and each creature travelling with you take an additional 4d6 points of damage and the spell simply fails.

So does it work or doesn't it?

Hawkeye


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 30, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Everyone is behind the cart of prisoners now, or a little next to it.  It will be hard to catch multiples, except an area attack could hit both wizards, since shanos prison would protect him.




OOC:  So would Shando's SR (except against the enemy it appears or are you forgetting it?), evasion and reflex saves.    

Hawkeye


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 30, 2007)

OOC:  BTW Dm, you have email at your USA account.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 30, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  So would Shando's SR (except against the enemy it appears or are you forgetting it?), evasion and reflex saves.
> 
> Hawkeye




Forcecage is no SR.  It does not affect you, it conjures soomething located in such a fashion as to seriously inconvenience you.  Those other things would probably protect you, but the forcecage (solid, not cage form) definately will.  NOTHING can bypass it, and only a disintegrate or an anti-magic field (temporary solution) can bring it down before its duration ends.


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 30, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  BTW Dm, you have email at your USA account.
> 
> Hawkeye




And you have one at your aikenelectric one...


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 30, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Forcecage is no SR.  It does not affect you, it conjures soomething located in such a fashion as to seriously inconvenience you.  Those other things would probably protect you, but the forcecage (solid, not cage form) definately will.  NOTHING can bypass it, and only a disintegrate or an anti-magic field (temporary solution) can bring it down before its duration ends.




Actually I was referring to earlier spells, not the Forcecage.  The spell description contradicts itself.  The overall description says teleport will work (look a the section I bolded), but it is your game and I will abide by your decision.

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 30, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Ahh. Alright. First heal murdoch, then shoot one of the wizards.  Work now?




Don't waste your spell, Murdoch can devour magic on the spell. Cast something nasty to make them sweat.

Also, DM, please remember that Murdoch gets bonus HP's from devouring spells (so he should have an extra 40 from helping Barnak in the prevoious round).

So, Murdoch will devour magic on the blindness currently affecting him. If this doesn;t work, he'll use the second charge of his rod of quicken magic to use it again that round. If it works the first time around, he'll stand ready to use the quickened devour magic on a subsequent spell cast on him.


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 30, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Don't waste your spell, Murdoch can devour magic on the spell. Cast something nasty to make them sweat.
> 
> Also, DM, please remember that Murdoch gets bonus HP's from devouring spells (so he should have an extra 40 from helping Barnak in the prevoious round).
> 
> So, Murdoch will devour magic on the blindness currently affecting him. If this doesn;t work, he'll use the second charge of his rod of quicken magic to use it again that round. If it works the first time around, he'll stand ready to use the quickened devour magic on a subsequent spell cast on him.




Yes, I know he has the extra 40.  And yes, he does not in fact need to see to target himself.


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 30, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Actually I was referring to earlier spells, not the Forcecage.  The spell description contradicts itself.  The overall description says teleport will work (look a the section I bolded), but it is your game and I will abide by your decision.
> 
> Hawkeye




You are correct.  You CAN dim door out.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 30, 2007)

ok. Alethia will cast flame strike on the demon riding thayan knight and shoot one of the wizards with what is now her temporary holy smacking bane-bow.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 30, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ok. Alethia will cast flame strike on the demon riding thayan knight and shoot one of the wizards with what is now her temporary holy smacking bane-bow.



OCC:   Pick one of the two: either 1 spell in a round (or 2, if you can cast a quickened spell), or melee attacks. I strongly recommend not targetting the knight with a fire spell (remember, he's riding a fire spewing demon-horse, chances are he has some fire resistance).


----------



## kirinke (Apr 30, 2007)

Hee. Alright. Flame strike on the wizards.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 1, 2007)

Shando will hold his action, until after the wizards have acted and then DD to a position directly behind the one who put him in the force cage.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (May 1, 2007)

ooc
Might wait until after Alethia cast her flame strike. The force cage will protect you if they're too near you.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 1, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> Might wait until after Alethia cast her flame strike. The force cage will protect you if they're too near you.




OOC:  Looking at the order listed in the previous combat, you cast a spell before the wizards act.  Shando really isn't worried about it.  SR, Improved Evasion, High Reflex Save, ER etc... he's got it covered.    

Torqumada


----------



## kirinke (May 1, 2007)

ooc
Nimble lil begger ain't he?   

IC
Alethia raises her hand to the sky in supplication, the silvery flames around her burning even brighter in response to the holy energy she is channeling both on her account and on Naverone's account. "Lady Selune, I beg you to hear my plea, help me protect the innocent from those who have sold their souls to those who dwell in the darkest night!" she calls out in celestial, pointing to the two thayan wizards.

In response to her cry, a vertical columne of incandescent silver flame, fourty feet high and ten feet wide, roars down, cascading over the two wizards.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 1, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> Nimble lil begger ain't he?




OOC:  He gets by.    

Hawkeye


----------



## Hawkeye (May 3, 2007)

Shando glances around the battlefield, wondering if his self induced hasted state has altered his sense of time so much that he feels like this battle is taking days to finish.

OOC:     

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (May 4, 2007)

ooc
Alethia wonders if the gods are playing a trick on her or maybe some mischevious Rashemi sprite, wondering why the battle has stalled.......


----------



## DM_Matt (May 5, 2007)

Sry guys, real life is kicking my arse.  I will be posting again soon.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 5, 2007)

Alethia's flames engulf the wizards. one flattens himself against the forcecage to limit his exposure sligtly (one saves, one doesnt).  Neither falls.  Murdoch summons antimagic to his fingertips and touches his eyes.  His vision clears.  

Marco, who I may have neglected to mention has looked like another person since the battle started, suddenly blurs.  It's almost like there are several copies of him overlapping and moving about randomly.  He furiously stabs and slashes with his knives at the knight, who is no better at disentangling which of the dozens of slashes and thrusts are real than the rest of you.  By the end, Marcos left blade has been driven into the center of the knight's throat.  The knight drops his sword and shield and staggers back.  Blood drips from his shield arm, the inside of his elbow pierced through the joint in the armor.  Blood drips down from underneath his breatplate from unseen torso wounds.  He tries to put his hand over his throat, but he falls dead before he can.

A wizard moves in Timrin's direction to avoid hitting his compatriot, then a blast of fire explodes around him, engulfing Timrin (109dmg...he has taken 168 of 190)

The other wizard seems to jump onto the roof near Barnak (clearly some sort of quickened or one-round swiftized verison of some spell). He uses the same  magic that his ally did on Timrin.  Barnak is thrownto the other side of the roofs, hits the ground, rolls, and nearly falls off.  Unfortunately, he's still dead (Empowered Greater Fireburst = 22d10 in an L7 spell = 119 dmg, HP --> -41...actually, like 5 or  6 better, it seems you didnt add his HP last level, but all he needs is -31 to die.  I rolled a check to see if Murdoch would have been able to counter it had he specificed his ready to be versus a spell against either him or Barnak.  He would have)

One of the soldiers steps up and thrusts his longspear twice at Dyria, who manages to move to allow her armor to deflect them.  Another charges at timrin and tries to drive his sword into him, but his armor and his magical protections are too strong for him to penetrate.  

One of the lesser knights also charges Timrin, driving his bastard sword into him with both hands (33dmg), Timrin falls (hp --> -11, still alive though)

The lead knight moves in on Dyria, red light suddenly glinting from the eyeholes of his helm.  A field of red force envelops his blade, and he surges forward, driving his blade into Dyria's chest. The red field drans fro mthe sword into her body, and she feels a second blast of pain shoot through her body, as if shards of the sword exploded inside her.  Small exit wounds appear on her body (71dmg).

Shando appears behind the wizard who killed Barnak,and (I presume, since he has another action), bashes hum over the head (33dmg).  Both wizards are now quite hurt, but still standing.


----------



## kirinke (May 5, 2007)

Alright, can you give us a recap of who is alive and who is dead on both sides?
Plus the Crown of Flame is dealing 2d6 hit points of additional holy damage.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 6, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alright, can you give us a recap of who is alive and who is dead on both sides?
> 
> IC
> Alethia is still engulfed in the crown of Flame and she screams out a prayer in celestial and abrubtly blinks out of existance, only to reappear behind the fell Nightmare riding knight, with her banesword drawn, shortened so she can stab him from behind and does exactly that. Her crown of flame burns both the demon steed and the knight, engulfing them in the silvery fires of both her and Naverone's power.
> ...




The symbol lasts 1r/level.  Thats why unlike the symbol of pain, it is limited to only one or rarely two level-equivalent opponents.  Those who fail their saves are basically out of the fight.  Its especially nasty against those who cna teleport away, usually far form those who can remove it.

Enemies Dead or In Negatives:
6 soldiers
1 knight

Enemies Badly Wounded:
2 wizards

Enemies Not Especially Wounded:
2 Soldiers
1 Knight 
The Boss Knight


Friendlies Dead:
Barnak

Friendlies Negative:
Timrin

Friendlies Badly Hurt:
Dyria

Friendlies Ran Away:
Maggie

Friendlies Mostly Fine:
Murdoch
Alethia
Shando
Marco

Its not as bad as it seemed looking at it this way, but the ones among you bad-off are the highest damage-dealers,  especially with Murdoch's metamagics mostly gone and an open battlefield where its hard for Shando to get his full attacks.


----------



## kirinke (May 6, 2007)

Can Devan heal through the insignia thingies we had earlier? That might come in useful. Alethia can't really cast her major death-dealing spells (energy vortex I'm lookin at you or Comet fall, because of the friendly fire fall out thingie.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 6, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Can Devan heal through the insignia thingies we had earlier? That might come in useful. Alethia can't really cast her major death-dealing spells (energy vortex I'm lookin at you or Comet fall, because of the friendly fire fall out thingie.




You guys can coordinate movement to make that possible.  Cometfall especially is not that big a radius.  If Dyria does a full attack and moves away, you can hit just the boss knight and maybe a soldier too.  In fact, she can move to where she can take a 5-foot step and full attack next round and still do that. Remember, you dont have to center it on your target.  I'm helping here bc you dont have a map.

And Devran cant do that from that range and isnt scrying on you anyway so he doesnt know.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 6, 2007)

Speaking of Devran, he finds Maggie running around the temple of Mystra freaking out.


----------



## Falkus (May 6, 2007)

Dyria growled. A low and menacing growl. This fight was not turning out as she expected, and she wasn't pleased. "Die!" she snapped, stepping away from the knight, and letting loose with her whip dagger, cracking it back and forth in an attempt to separate his head from his body.

OOC:
Full attack with crack of doom after a five foot step away and power attack 4
+23/+23/+23/+18/+13/+8
Damage: 1d6 + 21 + 1d6 electricity
Critical: 17-20/x2


----------



## kirinke (May 6, 2007)

Alright, changing my actions to reflect that. Casting comet fall.

IC
Naverone growls a telepathic warning to their allies, telling them to get the hell out of the way, big smack and boom coming. As soon as Dyria and her friends scramble out of the way, she gathers her faith and her resolve, forming it into a weapon that she hopes will send a message to those who deal willingly with evil.

Alethia glares at the hell-beast riding thayan. "Selune, bright lady, bring the judgement of heaven down upon the wicked ones!" she snarls in celestial, pointing at the said nightmare riding thayan. 

From the sky, you hear a sharp screaming like boom and can't help but to look upwards. Streaking downward is a bright comet, glowing with silver fire.

Alethia on the other hand, had already known that this fight had a better than even chance of ending badly and less than a good chance of ending well. The demon knew that they were probably screwed from the get-go.


----------



## frostrune (May 6, 2007)

OOC:  Timrin has DR 10 fire (armor) so he is only at -1 hp.  Still quite down but not as bad.

Devan was at the mothership interogating the prisoner.  So he didn't see Maggie at the Temple.  He does however have a Status spell up on everyone so he unfortunately does know just how badly we are getting our asses kicked.  He doesn't have any way to get to the fight however.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 6, 2007)

Shando takes down the wizard, full flurry.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (May 7, 2007)

Just awaiting Gorak...


----------



## kirinke (May 7, 2007)

ooc:
Make the big smack memorable Matt! Remember, 400 lbs of rock and Ice. Boosh. Even hell-horses are gonna sit up and take notice with that.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 7, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Make the big smack memorable Matt! Remember, 400 lbs of rock and Ice. Boosh. Even hell-horses are gonna sit up and take notice with that.




Well, the demon horse would be more scared if that coward weren't ethereal right now.


----------



## kirinke (May 7, 2007)

ooc:
Coolies. That means Naverone can get his kicks in too. Can't demons of his ilk reach into the ethereal plane?  

Hmmm. Who scared said demon horse? It couldn't be the presence of an aasimar paladin, an exalted monk, an exalted demon-possessed aasimar cleric/ranger, all equally pissed at the moment..... Not to mention an insane fighter/lasher or chaotically good minded warlock....


----------



## Hawkeye (May 7, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Coolies. That means Naverone can get his kicks in too. Can't demons of his ilk reach into the ethereal plane?
> 
> Hmmm. Who scared said demon horse? It couldn't be the presence of an aasimar paladin, an exalted monk, an exalted demon-possessed aasimar cleric/ranger, all equally pissed at the moment..... Not to mention an insane fighter/lasher or chaotically good minded warlock....




OOC:  Sorry, but that just causes me to laugh.  The Evil Knight (Blackguard?) and the Nightmare sitting someplace and talking after the battle

Knight:  "So just where were you?"
Nightmare: "Dude!  Did you see all of those people?  A demon horse could get hurt out there!"
Knight:  "Some evil mount you turned out to be.    

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (May 7, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  Sorry, but that just causes me to laugh.  The Evil Knight (Blackguard?) and the Nightmare sitting someplace and talking after the battle
> 
> Knight:  "So just where were you?"
> Nightmare: "Dude!  Did you see all of those people?  A demon horse could get hurt out there!"
> ...




Well, once the knight jumped off, the Nightmare went ethereal and will stay that way till needed. Whats he gunna do, kick you?


----------



## Hawkeye (May 7, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Well, once the knight jumped off, the Nightmare went ethereal and will stay that way till needed. Whats he gunna do, kick you?




OOC:  He is certainly welcomed to try.     

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 7, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The other wizard seems to jump onto the roof near Barnak (clearly some sort of quickened or one-round swiftized verison of some spell). He uses the same  magic that his ally did on Timrin.  Barnak is thrownto the other side of the roofs, hits the ground, rolls, and nearly falls off.  Unfortunately, he's still dead (Empowered Greater Fireburst = 22d10 in an L7 spell = 119 dmg, HP --> -41...actually, like 5 or  6 better, it seems you didnt add his HP last level, but all he needs is -31 to die.  I rolled a check to see if Murdoch would have been able to counter it had he specificed his ready to be versus a spell against either him or Barnak.  He would have)




OCC: hey DM Matt, this is from post #439:


			
				Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> So, Murdoch will devour magic on the blindness currently affecting him. If this doesn;t work, he'll use the second charge of his rod of quicken magic to use it again that round. If it works the first time around, he'll *stand ready to use the quickened devour magic on a subsequent spell cast on him*.




OCC: Yeah, I know it does't say "him and Barnak" but the intent was that he would use it if a spell was cast on him or his companions. 

IC: Murdoch is suddently filled with a mix of anger and sorrow:" Barnak, nooo!".
He'll move to protect's his fallen cohort's body, and will blast the non-boss knight and the 2 soldiers with an arcing vitriolic blast. He'll stand ready to use a quickened devour magic if he (or his companions   ) are targetted by a spell.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 7, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: hey DM Matt, this is from post #439:
> 
> 
> OCC: Yeah, I know it does't say "him and Barnak" but the intent was that he would use it if a spell was cast on him or his companions.
> ...




(If the hypothetical roll would have made it, I would have interpreted the action declaration in the positive manner.)


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 7, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (If the hypothetical roll would have made it, I would have interpreted the action declaration in the positive manner.)




[sblock=for_DM_Matt] I thought it did? 







			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> I rolled a check to see if Murdoch would have been able to counter it had he specificed his ready to be versus a spell against either him or Barnak.  He would have



[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (May 7, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> [sblock=for_DM_Matt] I thought it did? [/sblock]




LOL, realy life REALLY is kicking my arse.  I meant would not have.  Sorry for the confusion.  It reamins crazy over here.


----------



## Falkus (May 8, 2007)

> Not to mention an insane fighter/lasher




Insane? Insane! Dyria is not insane. She just happens to be very enthusiastic about her job.


----------



## kirinke (May 8, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Insane? Insane! Dyria is not insane. She just happens to be very enthusiastic about her job.




Welll. At least Dyria can say that she doesn't have a very vocal split personality.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 8, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> LOL, realy life REALLY is kicking my arse.  I meant would not have.  Sorry for the confusion.  It reamins crazy over here.



OK, good. That makes sense. And I thought I was going nuts!


----------



## DM_Matt (May 8, 2007)

Those looking up at the sky notice a firey trail headed in your direction. 

Meanwhile, Marco charges one of the knights, but while trying to strike through a gap in the armor, flubs it and its deflected by the knight's breastplate.

Dyria slashes wildly at the lead knight, whobut he skillfully deflects each strike with his shield and blade. Perhaps next time she she try to be more precise (The PA was a bad idea)  She takes a step back, anticipating Alethia's spell.

Murdoch blasts the lesser knight and the soldiers (33, 16, and 16 dmg).

The firey trail rapidly increases in speed, and at its tip, a huge, firey stone crashes fro mthe sky scoring a direct hit on the lead knight.  It knocks him to the ground and explodes on top of him (31dmg, and he's prone).

The soldiers continue to fail to strike Dyria.

The wizards, heartened by their recent success, continue to fight.  The one near Shando runs towards the edge of the building while the other one jumps onto the building like the other one did.  Both bombard Shando with force, first a large ball from each, and from the one nearest him, five smaller bolts (107dmg, plus the previous 24 makes 131, so he's at -7).  He falls.

The knight slashes into Marco twice, hurting him badly.

You hear shouting in the distance.  Possibly reinforcements, summoned by the  

Naverone hears a voice telepathically reaching out.  "There are others...our true base...below the Terrible Telthor Tavern...when Rasheman is free, remember our sacrifice...."

Red energy arcs between the prisoners.  A big red ball forms above them.  The prisoners shout out in pain as the red ball grows.  

The lead knight rises, leaving himself open for an attack from Dyria (33dmg).  He flourishes his blade and his eyeslots glow red again.  Dyria recgonizes this flourish.  The Master of War used this before he started repeating moves.


----------



## kirinke (May 8, 2007)

Naverone shouts to the others. *Retreat, retreat! This battle cannot be won,*.

The silvery fire around Alethia incandescences, forming a curtain of pure silver energy between them and whoever is coming to help the demon knight and his fellows. The glowing energy field begins to shoot streams of light towards the demon knight and the sorcerers enemy and she uses her restoration wand on herself as soon as the spell is cast. When that is done, the demon will take her over and use his teleportation and flying abilities to rescue the one's who can't run, plus use any other nasty tricks he might have up his clawed sleave.

Ooc
Casting curtain of light, using wand of restoration.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 9, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The wizards, heartened by their recent success, continue to fight.  The one near Shando runs towards the edge of the building while the other one jumps onto the building like the other one did.  Both bombard Shando with force, first a large ball from each, and from the one nearest him, five smaller bolts (107dmg, plus the previous 24 makes 131, so he's at -7).  He falls.




OOC:  Does my SR ever come into play for anything?  Its 29 vs evil casters.   :\   Was that a force version of a fireball?  Have you been subtracting my DR of 5 for every attack?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (May 9, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Was that a force version of a fireball?
> 
> Hawkeye




Nope, 2 Empowered Orbs of Force (no sr) and a quickened magic missile (made his check)


----------



## DM_Matt (May 9, 2007)

Awaiting Dyria and Murdoch


----------



## Falkus (May 10, 2007)

OOC: Sorry about the delay. Work's been really kicking my butt lately. I'll have something posted later tonight.

Also, why is it that the one time we take my advice, we get our collective butts handed to us?


----------



## kirinke (May 10, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> OOC: Sorry about the delay. Work's been really kicking my butt lately. I'll have something posted later tonight.
> 
> Also, why is it that the one time we take my advice, we get our collective butts handed to us?




OOC:
It was well intentioned though. Foolish, but well intentioned. Next time, listen to Naverone. He's usually right.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 10, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> OOC:
> It was well intentioned though. Foolish, but well intentioned. Next time, listen to Naverone. He's usually right.




OOC:  And the rest of the characters that have a higher wisdom score than you do.      

Shando takes the opportunity to lay there and stop bleeding from the previous slash as his body starts to regenerate, oblivious to what is happening around him.    

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (May 10, 2007)

ooc:
Alethia was going with the exalted tis the right thing to do, vs the wise thing to do. Lol. Don't worry about Barnak, if she can, she'll perform magical CPR on him herself.

IC
As the spells are cast, Naverone gently nudges Alethia aside, who gives way willingly. As they do, the silver fire around them takes the form of two huge wings, shimmering between the bat-like wings of a Balor and the great feathered wings of an angelic entity. The silver fire flares, becoming horribly bright.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 10, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Alethia was going with the exalted tis the right thing to do, vs the wise thing to do. Lol. Don't worry about Barnak, if she can, she'll perform magical CPR on him herself.
> 
> IC
> As the spells are cast, Naverone gently nudges Alethia aside, who gives way willingly. *As they do, the silver fire around them takes the form of two huge wings, shimmering between the bat-like wings of a Balor and the great feathered wings of an angelic entity.* The silver fire flares, becoming horribly bright.




OOC:  Why not one of each?     

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (May 10, 2007)

ooc
Visual metaphore my friend. Naverone is manifesting himself and right now he is right on the cusp of being fully redeemed. Soooo.....


----------



## Falkus (May 10, 2007)

Dyria attempted to trip the knight, and then fell back towards Alethia, cursing loudly as she did so. It had all gone so bloody wrong.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 10, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Awaiting Dyria and Murdoch




OCC: Sorry, didn't know we were waiting for me. 

IC: Murdoch stays close to Barnak's body, and makes sure his scroll of teleportation is handy. He'll blast the wizards with an arcing vitriolic blast, and stand ready to use a quickened devour magic.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 11, 2007)

OOC:  DM you have email at your usa account

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (May 11, 2007)

Alethia summons the light curtain to block approaching enemies, although its radiation is not sufficiently harmful to finish off any of your opponents.

Dyria strikes at the knight, entangling its legs and slashing it while barely pulling it off its balance and onto the ground (27dmg).  She then runs towards the others, beyond the curtain.

Marco repeats his blurry flurry attack and slays the other lesser knight. He then takes a five foot step in the direction of fleeing.

Balls of acid appear in Murdoch's hands and he hurls them at both wizards, blasting a hole in each of their chests.  Both fall, though they appear to be still alive.

All that remains are the two soldiers and the lead knight, and they will have a lot of trouble dealing with Murdoch and Naverone bombarding them from the air.  The Nightmare goes unethereal and he mounts it and starts flying away, with the mount quickly turning them both ethereal.  Similarly, the two soldiers retreat.

Cavalry are sighted down the street, with others following.  Naverone extends his hand towards Timrin, and Timrin appears in front of him.  He then summons up Barnak and Shando in the same way.  Meanwhile, the reinforcements continue forward towards the curtain and the growing red energy ball.  Naverone manages to teleport everyone back to the Temple of Mystra just as the red ball explodes.

Even in the basement of the temple, you hear the rumbling of the explosion.  You find Maggie cowering in a corner.


----------



## kirinke (May 11, 2007)

Alethia and Naverone, still glowing with the white fire that replaced the demonic hell-fire so typical of most high-ranking demons, bends and gently touches the cowering Maggie. "Be at peace, child. Fear has no dominion over light," they said, their voices an odd combination indeed. 

The white fire gently flows over Maggie, leaving her feeling refreshed and removing the effects of the fear spell. With that, Naverone withdraws, leaving Alethia in charge, who collaspes in Maggie's lap, the white-fire shimmering, then fading completely. Naverone calls for the priest's help to deal with the wounded.

ooc:
Casting Heart's ease.


----------



## frostrune (May 11, 2007)

OOC:  Timrin started at -1 and I'm not sure how many rounds have passed since then.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 11, 2007)

Frantically, Murdoch looks for someone with authority. "We need help. Several of our companions have fallen!".


----------



## DM_Matt (May 11, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia and Naverone, still glowing with the white fire that replaced the demonic hell-fire so typical of most high-ranking demons, bends and gently touches the cowering Maggie. "Be at peace, child. Fear has no dominion over light," they said, their voices an odd combination indeed.
> 
> The white fire gently flows over Maggie, leaving her feeling refreshed and removing the effects of the fear spell. With that, Naverone withdraws, leaving Alethia in charge, who collaspes in Maggie's lap, the white-fire shimmering, then fading completely. Naverone calls for the priest's help to deal with the wounded.
> 
> ...




Maggie looks around, suddenly realizing what just happened, blushing with embarassment and babbling.  "Oh no...no...I...I'm SO SORRY"  She sees the dead and wounded, and starts freaking out again, though in a different way. She joins Murdoch in loudly summoning aid, then helps Timrin onto a bed.  

Before giving up control of Alethia, Naverone relays the message about the Terrible Telthor Tavern being the resistance's true base and in immediate danger.  Timrin, Shando, Alethia, and Barnak are in no condiion to go back out there just now, however.  Also, Kayla hs not returned yet.

Marco is not her.  Naverone sent him home.

The noise wakes up Sara, who gets up to help.  High Dweomerkeeper Kaggai and a number of clerics come to heal them.  Kaggai says "What happened out there?  The Thayans and Tiger Clan warriors are gathering nearby in a couple different locations.  I fear they are preparing to attack."


----------



## kirinke (May 12, 2007)

The demon told them what happened. "High Dweomerkeeper Kaggai," Alethia whispered. "If the Thayans are attacking, tell the resistance to teleport to our ship, they will be safe there." She said, propping herself up on her cot. "Maggie, give them the coordinants," she said, falling back into the pillows. "If they attack here, also teleport to the ship, we have the room, gods only know."

_*Kayla? Where are you?*_ the demon asked, trying to locate the Rashemi witch.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 12, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> The demon told them what happened. "High Dweomerkeeper Kaggai," Alethia whispered. "If the Thayans are attacking, tell the resistance to teleport to our ship, they will be safe there." She said, propping herself up on her cot. "Maggie, give them the coordinants," she said, falling back into the pillows. "If they attack here, also teleport to the ship, we have the room, gods only know."
> 
> _*Kayla? Where are you?*_ the demon asked, trying to locate the Rashemi witch.




Naverone sugessfully contacts her, but she doesnt respond.  Just before he has to let Alethia rest to prevent damaging her overly-much, he manages to trace her location.  Alethia whispers: "T...Telthor...Tavern."


----------



## kirinke (May 12, 2007)

Alethia whispers that important message before passing out for real, having over-exerted herself magically and spiritually.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 12, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia whispers that important message before passing out for real, having over-exerted herself magically and spiritually.




Alethia stays asleep for a while, but Shando and Timrin wake up rather quickly, after some healing from the clerics.  Timrin finds Maggie clasping his hand and leaning over the bed. "Welcome back.  I'm...so sorry.  This is my fault.  I am not nearly as brave as you."


----------



## Hawkeye (May 13, 2007)

As Shando rises from the bed, he looks over to the body of Barnak. He then looks at Dyria and Murdoch, shakes his head sadly and walks away without saying a word.

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (May 13, 2007)

"That went all bloody wrong," Dyria muttered to herself. She was feeling pretty guilty about talking the others into the attack.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 13, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "That went all bloody wrong," Dyria muttered to herself. She was feeling pretty guilty about talking the others into the attack.




Kaggai comments "Well, from how you describe your opponents, you slew two wizards of the 8th circle (terminology for those who can cast 8th level spells) and you fought General Kalil Mostafa and survived.  Few ever have.  That knight you fought, that general, is the leader of the Thayan contingent in and around this city.  "


----------



## Falkus (May 13, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Kaggai comments "Well, from how you describe your opponents, you slew two wizards of the 8th circle (terminology for those who can cast 8th level spells) and you fought General Kalil Mostafa and survived.  Few ever have.  That knight you fought, that general, is the leader of the Thayan contingent in and around this city.  "




Dyria shook her head. "I should never have talked the others into going along with the attack. I thought it would be so easy, just get in there, kill the Thayans, grab the prisoners and get out."


----------



## frostrune (May 13, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Alethia stays asleep for a while, but Shando and Timrin wake up rather quickly, after some healing from the clerics.  Timrin finds Maggie clasping his hand and leaning over the bed. "Welcome back.  I'm...so sorry.  This is my fault.  I am not nearly as brave as you."




Timrin jerks upright instintively reaching for his sword before recognizing where he is and that the threat has passed.  He looks sympathetically at Maggie and smiles.  He says nothing about her retreat.

He lays back reluctantly to let the clerics finsh their work.  "What happened?" he says.  "Something got inside my head and stopped me before I even swung my sword.  I remember nothing."


----------



## DM_Matt (May 13, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin jerks upright instintively reaching for his sword before recognizing where he is and that the threat has passed.  He looks sympathetically at Maggie and smiles.  He says nothing about her retreat.
> 
> He lays back reluctantly to let the clerics finsh their work.  "What happened?" he says.  "Something got inside my head and stopped me before I even swung my sword.  I remember nothing."




Maggie gently pushes him back down onto the bed.  "There were two powerful wizards, eight warriors, and three knights, including the general who commands Thay's forces here.  It was very bloody, I hear.  A wizard got into your head and then blasted you with flame.  Barnak is dead.  Shandp and Alethia are in bad shape as well.  On the other side,only their leader and two of the soldiers survived.  I'm so sorry.  It is my fault.  I could have dealt with those wizards. I will do what I can to redeem myself...And I can especially think of a number of ways to make it up to YOU," she says, solemly, until the end, where she siles a little and winks. She looks up "What of this Tavern Alethia was talking about?"


----------



## kirinke (May 14, 2007)

_*Child, he casted a symbol of fear and pain. Those are powerful and evil spells and have panicked far greater warriors than you. Do not blame yourself for that which was beyond your control.*_ The demon whispered, still aware, even though Alethia slept. He sounded as exhausted as the rest of them were.

_*I heard someone, one of the prisoners I assume, reach out to me telepathically, before they sacrificed themselves to aid our escape and to take their enemies with them.*_  The demon's voice was both sad and angry as he related the information. _*It is where the main resistance holes up.*_

_*Dyria, it isn't your fault. If it was anyone's fault, it was both mine and Alethia's. We had the final say, did we not? I should have pushed harder to keep back and wait. But...*_ the demon sighed. _*Hind-sight is ever perfect and infalliable and none of us happen to be seers.*_


----------



## frostrune (May 14, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Maggie gently pushes him back down onto the bed.  "There were two powerful wizards, eight warriors, and three knights, including the general who commands Thay's forces here.  It was very bloody, I hear.  A wizard got into your head and then blasted you with flame.  Barnak is dead.  Shandp and Alethia are in bad shape as well.  On the other side,only their leader and two of the soldiers survived.  I'm so sorry.  It is my fault.  I could have dealt with those wizards. I will do what I can to redeem myself...And I can especially think of a number of ways to make it up to YOU," she says, solemly, until the end, where she siles a little and winks. She looks up "What of this Tavern Alethia was talking about?"




Timrin's eyes go wide for a second and you'd swear he blushes a bit.  "Ahhh.... ummmm... Tavern?" he shakes his head slightly.

"None of you should feel blame for what happened.  Who would have thought a general and two archmages would be directly involved in a round-up of some rebels.  We certainly seem a mess however."

He looks at Murdock, "I'm sorry to hear about Banak.  If it is any consolation it should be somewhat temporary.  Devan can bring him back, provided he wants to return to this world."

"Now what is this business about a tavern?"


----------



## kirinke (May 14, 2007)

*High priest, it would be best if you told us what you know about this general, this Kalil Mostafa yes? Whatever information you have might well serve us better the next time we meet him.* the demon said, his voice still sounding tired, though it is plain that he is beginning to make some sort of plans. _*Do you know how powerful he is and what sort of powers he can command? That is is he a wizard, blackguard or whatever...*_


----------



## DM_Matt (May 14, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> *High priest, it would be best if you told us what you know about this general, this Kalil Mostafa yes? Whatever information you have might well serve us better the next time we meet him.* the demon said, his voice still sounding tired, though it is plain that he is beginning to make some sort of plans. _*Do you know how powerful he is and what sort of powers he can command? That is is he a wizard, blackguard or whatever...*_




"Little is known of him.  He never appears in public without his armor fully covering his face and body, and few have fought him and lived to tell the tale.  He is primarily a warrior, and one of the best around, but he has limited but potent magical abilities.  Perhaps he is a demon, or at least, demon-blooded."


----------



## frostrune (May 14, 2007)

Not wanting to interupt the conversation between Naverone and the high priest of Mystra, Timrin becons Maggie to lean in closer.

He whispers, "Can you teleport to the ship and fetch Devan?  He could do much good here and his wards would prove most helpful should we face the Thayans again so soon.  We should also have the ship battle ready in cast the Thayan reserve is on the march."

"This hasn't really worked out too well has it?"  he says mirthlessly.


----------



## kirinke (May 14, 2007)

ooc:
Would Naverone have been able to sense if that guy was a demon, teifling or whatever?I'm sure that the general would have probably been able to sense Naverone and if not the general, then the Nightmare, who probably would have been freaking out when he manifested fully.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 14, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Not wanting to interupt the conversation between Naverone and the high priest of Mystra, Timrin becons Maggie to lean in closer.
> 
> He whispers, "Can you teleport to the ship and fetch Devan?  He could do much good here and his wards would prove most helpful should we face the Thayans again so soon.  We should also have the ship battle ready in cast the Thayan reserve is on the march."
> 
> "This hasn't really worked out too well has it?"  he says mirthlessly.




"Of course.  Naverone, can you send Taavi with me so that I can use the ship to teleport back, after which Taavi can recharge its teleporter and come back.  I dont want to use more magic than I need to, nor do I want to leave the ship unable to teleport itself in case Fin needs to avoid a Thayan attack or come here and save us?"

(Assuming Tavvi does in fact come with, Devan, Maggie, and Taavi return after about 2 minutes)


----------



## DM_Matt (May 14, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Would Naverone have been able to sense if that guy was a demon, teifling or whatever?I'm sure that the general would have probably been able to sense Naverone and if not the general, then the Nightmare, who probably would have been freaking out when he manifested fully.




He could sense much evil, but could not identify what kind.  He agrees that the general is probably not human.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 14, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (Assuming Tavvi does in fact come with, Devan, Maggie, and Taavi return after about 2 minutes)




The instant Devan appears, Murdoch goes to him. "Devan, my friend Barnak fell during our ambush. Can you hep him". He says, trying to remain in control of himself.


----------



## kirinke (May 15, 2007)

ooc:
Alethia did leave orders that if she was out of it, for Taavi, Charissa and the rest of her followers to obey the other members of the group (Timrin, Shando, Dyria, Murdoch, Maggie, Fin, Devan etc)


----------



## DM_Matt (May 15, 2007)

(So are you going to rest up now or check out the TTT?)


----------



## kirinke (May 15, 2007)

Most of the group is in no real shape to do any battle or investigation. Mebbe Maggie, Murdoch and Dyria could. Timrin, Shando and Alethia are down for the count. At least for a day.


----------



## frostrune (May 15, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> The instant Devan appears, Murdoch goes to him. "Devan, my friend Barnak fell during our ambush. Can you hep him". He says, trying to remain in control of himself.




When Devan arrives he seems a bit irritated.  His expression immediately changes when confronted by Murdock however.

Devan reaches out a gauntleted hand and rests it on Murdock's shoulder, "I am sorry but I was not prepared for this type of tragedy.  I must wait until at least tomorrow before anything can be done.  And even then, it may take considerable resources currently unavailable to me (Raise Dead 5,000 gp diamond; Resurection 10,000 gp diamond)."

He leans in a bit closer, "He also will not be quite the 'same'.  Travelling to the other side has a way of changing people (loss of 1 level).  I will do everything I can, of course."

He smiles weakly and pats Murdock on his back before continuing on to see the rest of the carnage.  He bows respectfully to the Mystaran clergy and scans the room.  

Upon seeing Timrin propped up on one elbow he shakes his head slowly, like the disapproving look of a father.  "Boy, what kind of fool mess have you gotten yourself into?  I can't let you out of my sight for more than 20 minutes.  Your damn life force was bouncing up and down like a Shaaran bush rat.  You nearly gave me a heartattack."

Timrin's smile seems to widen the more his old friend blusters.

"Bah!"  says Devan defeated, "Let me have a look at ya."

He will do the same for everyone.  He has plenty of healing spells available plus restorations.  I would think he would even be able to re-charge Alethia.

As he works he contiues to grumble.  "Those were some nasty tricks those Thayans pulled.  But I've got a few of my own.  You're not leaving me behind this time... and none of this subtle humble nonsense.  I'll have you sheathed in enough of Helm's might that those damned Zulkir's will go blind if they cast a detect magic on you."

OOC:  BTW, I messed up big time.  If you recall we all partook of a heroes feast before departing for the city.  Heroe's Feast make you immune to fear.  Maggie could have thumbed her nose at those wizards and the fight would have gone a lot differently I suspect.


----------



## frostrune (May 15, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (So are you going to rest up now or check out the TTT?)




What is our status?  Who is able to move and who really isn't?  That will go a long way toward helping us make a decision.

Timrin and Shando didn't really hit the deep negetives.  I'm not really sure, game mechanic wise, what happens to Alethia.  Murdock and Dyria just took some damage.

HP damage should really be no problem for Devan and the Mystaran priests.  Same for ability damage.  Any weird stuff... I just may not have the spells prepp'd.

LMK

Frostrune


----------



## DM_Matt (May 15, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> When Devan arrives he seems a bit irritated.  His expression immediately changes when confronted by Murdock however.
> 
> Devan reaches out a gauntleted hand and rests it on Murdock's shoulder, "I am sorry but I was not prepared for this type of tragedy.  I must wait until at least tomorrow before anything can be done.  And even then, it may take considerable resources currently unavailable to me (Raise Dead 5,000 gp diamond; Resurection 10,000 gp diamond)."
> 
> ...




The feast had long since worn off.  But yeah, you should probably be in the habit of havin it up while in Mulsantir in case you meet Gen. Mostafa again.


----------



## frostrune (May 15, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The feast had long since worn off.  But yeah, you should probably be in the habit of havin it up while in Mulsantir in case you meet Gen. Mostafa again.




Not to argue a moot point but it has a 12 hour duration.  It seemed like we were only in the city for a few minutes before everything went to hell.  It's very hard to get a feel for the timeline in this format.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 15, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Not to argue a moot point but it has a 12 hour duration.  It seemed like we were only in the city for a few minutes before everything went to hell.  It's very hard to get a feel for the timeline in this format.




Nope, more like a day and a half.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 15, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> What is our status?  Who is able to move and who really isn't?  That will go a long way toward helping us make a decision.
> 
> Timrin and Shando didn't really hit the deep negetives.  I'm not really sure, game mechanic wise, what happens to Alethia.  Murdock and Dyria just took some damage.
> 
> ...




I' ve been only lightly enforcing my recovery time house rules.  Timrin and Shando will get -4 penalties to all rolls until morning, but they can fight if they must.  Alethia can't do anytihng, though Naverone can still use his mental powers.  HP-wise, everyone is fine.


----------



## kirinke (May 16, 2007)

Alethia grins weakly at her fellow priest as he goes about the serious business of healing her, still groggy and weak despite restoring everything her spellcasting had taken from her. "Sorry my friend, but don't waste any more restorations on me, the price of Naverone's assistance is my own strength and stamina. I will recover in time."


----------



## frostrune (May 16, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> I' ve been only lightly enforcing my recovery time house rules.  Timrin and Shando will get -4 penalties to all rolls until morning, but they can fight if they must.  Alethia can't do anytihng, though Naverone can still use his mental powers.  HP-wise, everyone is fine.





Well I guess that probably settles it then.  We will most likely be resting until tomorrow.  Devan can pray for a Raise Dead spell for Barnak (I don't really see much advantage to using a resurection, he still will lose a level and it costs more).

Maybe Murdock, Dyria, and Maggie want to check out the tavern?  Under strict orders to teleport out at the first sign of trouble.  We don't need another fight gone bad in one day.


----------



## kirinke (May 16, 2007)

"Maggie, no heroics okay?" Alethia said from her cot. "When we tackle these guys again, we'll be properly prepared to do so. Right now, we aren't and that unpreparedness caught us badly."


----------



## DM_Matt (May 16, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Maggie, no heroics okay?" Alethia said from her cot. "When we tackle these guys again, we'll be properly prepared to do so. Right now, we aren't and that unpreparedness caught us badly."




"I'll try not to get you guys in trouble.  We'll see what we find.  I just want to make myself useful." she says, earger to get going.


----------



## Falkus (May 16, 2007)

"I'll go," Dyria volunteered, her face somber. An odd shift from her usual care-free, pseudo-psychotic self. "I'll keep my cool this time and stay out of trouble."


----------



## DM_Matt (May 16, 2007)

Just awaiting Gorak.


----------



## kirinke (May 16, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "I'll try not to get you guys in trouble.  We'll see what we find.  I just want to make myself useful." she says, earger to get going.




Alethia smiled. "You are useful. Never forget that and don't feel guilty about fleeing. You were under the influence of a rather nasty and evil spell. We don't hold it against you."


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 16, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Just awaiting Gorak.



 OCC: Sorry, RL...


IC: Murdoch pales as he faces the fact that he may have lost his friend for good. "Thank you Devan" he says weakly. "How long do we have to get the components you need for the spells?" OCC:



Spoiler



( Just asking for roleplay. I can look up the durations)


.

He then goes to the others. "I could go scouting today, although it may be preferable to only move as a group, and wait until tomorrow."


----------



## frostrune (May 16, 2007)

"Remember, any sign of trouble, get out fast", Timrin warned.

"If you give me a few moments I probably have a few spells that could be of benefit," Devan adds.

Devan casts a number of spells.

"There, that ought to deflect a few bad intentions.  You got a little over two hours before the wards begin to fail.  Be safe, learn what you can, and hurry back."

OOC:  He fills his empty 4th level slot with a 2nd spell immunity.  He fills his empty 3rd level slot with a Status spell.

He will cast Status on all three of them.

He will cast a Spell Immunity on Maggie and Murdock.  Pick 3 spells of 4th level or lower, full immunity for 150 minutes.

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/spellImmunity.htm

Mind Blank on Murdock

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/mindBlank.htm

(2) protection vs energy on Dyria, Pick 2 energy types - absorb 120 hp of energy damage, 150 minutes or discharged

Resist energy on Maggie and Murdock - DR 30 vs energy type, 150 minutes

Basically, they've got 2-1/2 hours to find this place, get in and get out.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 16, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Remember, any sign of trouble, get out fast", Timrin warned.
> 
> "If you give me a few moments I probably have a few spells that could be of benefit," Devan adds.
> 
> ...




Pick you spells and energy types.

Menawhile, the three of you find the tavern, at a major intersection accross town from the temple of Mystra.  It is a tall building by Rashemi standards, with three stories and probably a basement, and is both long and deep.  Like many large taverns, this one has an inn, and the main tavern area has a stage, nueroud tables, and a dance floor.

As you move towards it, and pass near the building diagonal from it accross the street, Murdoch's foresight gives him an image: Tiger Clan Warriors in the windows, with wands of fireball or some such spell, bombarding the tavern.  Looking at the tavern, he gets a vsion of danger as well.  He briefly sees Kayla getting bashed over the head with a chair.  Presumably, he tells the others.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 16, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> ... he tells the others.



Yes, telepathically. Murdoch adds:"Kayla needs our help. Here again, we won't be able to be subtle"

OCC: Resisted energy: Fire and Electricity.
Immune spells are: 1) dimentional anchor 2)Bestow curse and 3) Fireball (only if approved by DM - obviously I'm influenced by the current situation). Does anybody recommend better spells to be immune to?


----------



## DM_Matt (May 16, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Yes, telepathically. Murdoch adds:"Kayla needs our help. Here again, we won't be able to be subtle"
> 
> OCC: Resisted energy: Fire and Electricity.
> Immune spells are: 1) dimentional anchor 2)Bestow curse and 3) Fireball (only if approved by DM - obviously I'm influenced by the current situation). Does anybody recommend better spells to be immune to?




Fireball is fine, even with that knowledge.  In a no-knowledge situation, I would have picked it if I were you.  Worse come to worse, you got a little extra gain out of a woefully-underpowered 9th level spell (yeah, I know, its in invocation form, but still)


----------



## Falkus (May 16, 2007)

Energy types: Fire and cold

Dyria nodded in agreement, but otherwise kept silent for the moment.


----------



## kirinke (May 16, 2007)

Naverone passes the information along with a heartfelt curse that he and Alethia are helpless to do anything.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 17, 2007)

Shando will move off to a quiet part of the temple and spend the night in meditation.

OOC:  I close on the house tomorrow.  I'll be busy over the next few weeks.  I'll post when I can.  DM I hope to have Shando's cohort ready to go, if, possilbe in the middle of this current event.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (May 17, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Energy types: Fire and cold
> 
> Dyria nodded in agreement, but otherwise kept silent for the moment.




Maggie asks "Perhaps we should pay these tiger clan wizards a visit.  I can pretty much cover the entire interior of the building with electrical blasts and blow down the back door for you guys.  It should probably just be cleanup at that point.  We've hit criminal bases that way lots of times in Waterdeep."


----------



## kirinke (May 17, 2007)

_*Remember to shield yourselves against fear and domination/charm spells.*_ Naverone warned.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 18, 2007)

lalalallalaaa.


----------



## frostrune (May 18, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Maggie asks "Perhaps we should pay these tiger clan wizards a visit.  I can pretty much cover the entire interior of the building with electrical blasts and blow down the back door for you guys.  It should probably just be cleanup at that point.  We've hit criminal bases that way lots of times in Waterdeep."





As the message is relayed back through Naverone Timrin rolls his eyes and groans.  He looks at Devan with concern as he swings his feet over the side of his bed and prepares to arm himself.

Devan places a hand on his shoulder and locks his gaze for a moment, silently imploring him to wait.

"Naverone, please ask Maggie to hold off for a few moments",  Devan says simply as he carefully removes a scroll from his pack.

To those still at the temple he says, "I will consult Helm as to the wisdom of this action."

He finds a quiet place to sit and he falls into a deep prayer.

[sblock] Casting Augury from a scroll.  His question will be... "Will Maggie's planned attack on the ambushers bring weal or woe?"[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (May 18, 2007)

_*Please hold off a moment child. Devan is casting Augury for you. Remember the last time we rushed in without planning ahead.*_ NAverone relayed.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 18, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> As the message is relayed back through Naverone Timrin rolls his eyes and groans.  He looks at Devan with concern as he swings his feet over the side of his bed and prepares to arm himself.
> 
> Devan places a hand on his shoulder and locks his gaze for a moment, silently imploring him to wait.
> 
> ...




Weal


----------



## frostrune (May 18, 2007)

After a few moments Devan rejoins the group, "Helm sees success in this action."

"I think we can leave this to Maggie and the others",  Devan says more directly to Timrin implying 'get back in bed'.

To Naverone, "Please inform the Lt. Commander that Helm forsees success.... and that we wish her luck."


----------



## kirinke (May 18, 2007)

_*Helm thinks your plan will work. Do not be overconfidant. Be careful above all.*_ Naverone says, adding his own advice to Devan's. _*Good luck, may Selune's light grace you.*_


----------



## DM_Matt (May 18, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> _*Helm thinks your plan will work. Do not be overconfidant. Be careful above all.*_ Naverone says, adding his own advice to Devan's. _*Good luck, may Selune's light grace you.*_




Someone who is there has to pull the trigger on this. Also, what are you actions.  Maggie can go first, which will blow the door off, in addition to hitting guys inside.   What will Dyria and Murdoch do?


----------



## kirinke (May 18, 2007)

Alethia will sleep. Alot

Naverone will offer helpful advice to our people. He will also insult the enemies' parentage and otherwise make a mental nuisance of himself as a way to distract them.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 19, 2007)

Shando is still deep in meditation.

OOC:  Cough, Cough! Bump!

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (May 19, 2007)

OOC: Sorry about the delay, I was at a LAN Party

Once the door's open, Dyria will go in, attempting to disarm and disable anybody standing and obviously hostile. She'll favor wizards and other spell casters as targets above guards and other warriors.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 21, 2007)

(Still nothing from Murdoch, and I dont like leaving most of the players unable to act, so I'm moving this along in a way that doesnt require him to declare actions)

Maggie casts Arcane Eye and sends it in a window to aid in targeting (new round).  Then she unleashes her first wave of energy balls, summoning numerous balls of lightning that surround her, and then streak into the building. The first blows the back door off its hinges, and numerous flashes are seen inside as they move towards their targets.  As you all enter, she unleashes a second volley (quickened with her ring guantlet). By the rest of you ar ein range, there is no one left to kill.  Amon the bodies, you find a Red Wizard with two heavily-armored Thayan Knights by his side, eight Tiger Clan warriors near the windows, notably found with thick, carved wooden wands.  Murdoch senses that they are powered by an eldritch blast.  Another twelve well-armed Tiger Clan warriors, seemingly reletively low-ranked, are found as well.

The Thayans were clustered around a small caulrdon, which is glowing and used to scry.  In the water,  a scene, apparently in the bar accross the street, is clearly visible.  It is centered around Kayla, who is sitting at the bar.  She is looking down, resting her head on one hand and drinking something with another.  She appears to have been crying.  There are four large men, not dressed in a uniform or in other distinguishing garb, but seemingly Rashemi, standing behind her.  They are talking to her, but you dont know what they are saying since the scry has no audio.  She seems to be trying to ignore them, and occasionally seems to look back and give short answers that you are pretty sure are some varient  of "go f*ck yourself" or "leave me alone."


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 22, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Still nothing from Murdoch...



OCC: sorry, it was a long week-end in my part of the world & I had not internet connection...

IC: After seeing Kayla's reaction, Murdoch stirrs uneasily. "I think we need to go across the street, to check up on Kayla, and see what's going on."


----------



## kirinke (May 22, 2007)

_*Hmmm. Looks like our Thayan friends are well aware of who Kayla is. *_ Naverone rumbles in their minds, sounding more grim than usual. _*Those Rashemi men don't look very friendly. Be careful, they could be Thayan spies.*_

Alethia sleeps. Thankfully, she doesn't snore.


----------



## frostrune (May 22, 2007)

Timrin says to Naverone, "Tell them whatever they do, they need to do it quickly.  Those blasts will not go unnoticed.  Thayan reinforcements will arrive soon."


----------



## DM_Matt (May 22, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: sorry, it was a long week-end in my part of the world & I had not internet connection...
> 
> IC: After seeing Kayla's reaction, Murdoch stirrs uneasily. "I think we need to go across the street, to check up on Kayla, and see what's going on."




Walking accross into the tavern, you see that things are just as you saw in the cauldron.  The tavern is very crowded, which means Maggie can't use almost all her multitarget spells and Murdoch cant use an eldritch cone (though chain is fine).

Now the men are actively arguing with Kayla and the bartender, touhgh it is so loud in there you can't tell what they are saying.  The lead throws a punch towards Kayla, but she slides off the bar stool, his fist sailing past her.  She kicks him in he stomach, then smashes her glass on his temple.  He stumbles and falls down.  She takes a couple  swings at the others, too, but she is far less skilled unarmed than she is with swords, and a bit wobbly.  She lunges past one and he smashes a chair over her head.  She stumbles, using the bar to stay up, then another breaks another chair over her and she finally goes down.

Another shoves the bartender back, but he grabs an axe from behind the counter and swings it, cutting a bit out of the man's ribs.

New round, post actions.


----------



## kirinke (May 23, 2007)

_*Maggie, quickly. Grab Kayla and teleport out. Help distract the thugs, then scatter as soon as she teleports out. Those blasts are going to attract the wrong kind of attention. Those thugs are most likely Thayan agents.*_ Naverone rumbles, relaying the message as well as giving helpful advice on how to deal with the problem at hand.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 23, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> _*Maggie, quickly. Grab Kayla and teleport out. All of you, scatter. Those blasts are going to attract the wrong kind of attention. Those thugs are most likely Thayan agents.*_ Naverone rumbles, relaying the message as well as giving helpful advice on how to deal with the problem at hand.




I will wait for the others to post actions before she tries that.  Two of the men will get free shots at her unless sometihng is done to prevent them form doing so, so it is somewhat risky.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 23, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> I will wait for the others to post actions before she tries that.  Two of the men will get free shots at her unless sometihng is done to prevent them form doing so, so it is somewhat risky.




Vitriolic eldrich chain on the one that smashed a chair on Kayla's head, the chain arcing to the other baddies. Murdoch will then use one charge of his rod of quicken, and become invisible. He then tries to circumvent the fight, and closes in on Kayla.

Telepathically, the tells the others: "_*make a diversion so I can get close to Kayla, and I'll dimension door out of here with her. We can then all teleport back to the temple*_"


----------



## frostrune (May 23, 2007)

"DEVAN!", Timrin grouses through gritted teeth.  The relayed description of the scene is not to his liking.

"Have faith boy,"  the older cleric says.  "They can handle themselves."


----------



## Hawkeye (May 23, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Vitriolic eldrich chain on the one that smashed a chair on Kayla's head, the chain arcing to the other baddies. Murdoch will then use one charge of his rod of quicken, and become invisible. He then tries to circumvent the fight, and closes in on Kayla.
> 
> Telepathically, the tells the others: "_*make a diversion so I can get close to Kayla, and I'll dimension door out of here with her. We can then all teleport back to the temple*_"





OOC:  It wil be funny if it turns out these were just some guys looking for a good time and are like 0 level NPCs.  Talk about overkill.      

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (May 24, 2007)

Waiting on Dyria.


----------



## Falkus (May 24, 2007)

Dyria will move in and try to trip both men threatening Kayla, shouting at them to stay down once they hit the floor. She'll have her whip deal nonlethal damage for the moment.


----------



## kirinke (May 24, 2007)

_*Sorry lad, I know you want to do something as much as I do. Best we can hope for is for this to succeed.*_ Naverone rumbles, sorely displeased at how this day is turning out. The next time they meet with that Nightmare riding Thayan, they will be far better prepared. He vowed silently that the Rashemi witches who sacrificed themselves and Barnak would be remembered and avenged. In the meantime he prayed, insomuch as a demon could pray, to Selune and Helm both, that his companions who yet lived would come back safely.

ooc
I know Selune is chaotically inclined and having a LG, sanctified demon serving her would seem kinda weird. It could be that Naverone is being given a choice on who to serve. I'm thinking that Helm or Torm would be a good choice, especially considering that Naverone's past actions reflect more of a guiding/protecting personae than anything else. Heck, the only times he's manifested fully is when either innocents, Alethia or his own team mates are in dire peril and can't help themselves.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 24, 2007)

Dyria pulls out her whip and strikes at the two bad guys in the way, wrapping around their legs, pulling them down, ipping the whip away, and slashing them more while they are down.  Murdoch follow up with blasts of acid that continue to harm the downed men and wound one of the others.  Maggie casts a spell and the lead warrior's eyes glow blue.  He tackles the only other stnding attacker and begins pummeling him.  The bartender jumps over the bar and buries his axe into one of the downed ones as he starts to get up, dropping him.  A bouncer runs accorss the room and bashes the other downed on over the head with a large club.  Another bouncer charges over to do the same.  Murdoch charges in, grabs Kayla, and dimension doors away.  Maggie blasts three bolts of fire at the one non-dominated attacker, blowing three holes in his back.  He falls dead.  The dominated leader stands mute as the bartender takes a rope and ties his hands.  The other two on the ground are quickly tied by the bouncers.  Meanwhile, just about everyone runs out of the tavern in response to the mayhem.

The rest of you run out.  Kayla opens her eyes a bit and says hazily "MMmm..Murdoch? Itsh...its real bad..I really messhed up...he'd dead...my brother'ths dead. Help me up...gotta get home."  She starts to stand, but clearly needs help.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 25, 2007)

Biznump.


----------



## kirinke (May 25, 2007)

Naverone shakes his non-existant head at the news, not too surprised. If her brother was Tiger clan and still loyal to Rashemi, then in all likelyhood they would have and indeed did kill him.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 25, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The rest of you run out.  Kayla opens her eyes a bit and says hazily "MMmm..Murdoch? Itsh...its real bad..I really messhed up...he'd dead...my brother'ths dead. Help me up...gotta get home."  She starts to stand, but clearly needs help.




Murdoch grabs Kayla and helps her stand. With a tone of concern, he says"Not now, Kayla, you're in no shape to do anything. What happened to your brother, and did you learn anything about the resistance?"

When the others regroup, Murdoch looks at Maggie and says: "Can you teleport us to the temple? We're easy targets here in the open."


----------



## Hawkeye (May 26, 2007)

OOC:  DM, you have email

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (May 26, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  DM, you have email
> 
> Hawkeye




Its fine, but you miscalculated AC.  Add it up again.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 26, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Murdoch grabs Kayla and helps her stand. With a tone of concern, he says"Not now, Kayla, you're in no shape to do anything. What happened to your brother, and did you learn anything about the resistance?"
> 
> When the others regroup, Murdoch looks at Maggie and says: "Can you teleport us to the temple? We're easy targets here in the open."




Before everyone else catches up, Kayla says

"I'm ok...just a little bump on the head...jusht a little dizzy...ok, so I'm drunk," she finally admits, giggling, and resting her head on Murdoch's shoulder.

He mood shifts suddenly, and she starts cying.  "Its my fault my brother is dead...my fault this town is soooo screwed up.  He didn't pass the tests...to get into the berserker lodges...I knew the captain of the guard here was on the take from a group of criminals...the corrupt Tiger Clan leaders...I made a deal...my brother got in and the evidence against the corrupt captain, against  Geberath, disappeared when I took down the gang.  But all I did was eliminate his competition.  He rebuit it,  as the new leader, since  I so thoughtfully executed the previous leader for him.  He gave me until this time tomarrow to agree to work for him, or he'd let my people know what I've done....they'll kill me!  I'm so sorry...so sorry..."

The rest arrive where Murdoch and Kayla are, and Maggie teleports everyone back to the temple.


----------



## kirinke (May 26, 2007)

Alethia stirred as Naverone woke her, she smiled blearily as the others returned more or less unharmed.

"Hey, nice to see you guys made it back ok." Alethia said, with a wry, tired grin. "Next time, save some for me,"


----------



## frostrune (May 26, 2007)

OOC:  Maybe Murdock doesn't tell us all that?  Naverone can't read people's minds from a distance he can only relay what they let him 'hear'.  That might be a secret Murdock decides to keep to himself... to protect his girlfriend   

Sorry, had to say it.  It's nice to be on the other end for once.


----------



## kirinke (May 26, 2007)

Ahh, thought that she was speaking while in the temple. My bad. His hearing is good, but probably not that good. 

Shifted it to reflect the fact that he wasn't listening into that particular conversation.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 26, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> ... to protect his girlfriend
> Sorry, had to say it.  It's nice to be on the other end for once.




OCC: Well, Matt did say she was cute; and besides, it's not like Murdoch has religious vows to hold him back!   

IC: Murdoch takes Kayla to one side to console her "Kayla, don't worry, I won't let anyone hurt you. You're drunk, and need to sleep it off." Murdoch then gestures one of the clerics to take care of Kayla.

Murdoch then goes to his companions. "Kayla just gave me an idea. What if we took out the Tiger clan lodge leader? She said his name is Geberath. We'll need to confirm this, but if we do take him out, the logde is likely goind to be disorganized for a while, giving us more room to maneuver and take care of the Thayans."


----------



## DM_Matt (May 26, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: Well, Matt did say she was cute; and besides, it's not like Murdoch has religious vows to hold him back!
> 
> IC: Murdoch takes Kayla to one side to console her "Kayla, don't worry, I won't let anyone hurt you. You're drunk, and need to sleep it off." Murdoch then gestures one of the clerics to take care of Kayla.
> 
> Murdoch then goes to his companions. "Kayla just gave me an idea. What if we took out the Tiger clan lodge leader? She said his name is Geberath. We'll need to confirm this, but if we do take him out, the logde is likely goind to be disorganized for a while, giving us more room to maneuver and take care of the Thayans."




She hugs him and he hands her over to a couple clerics to be taken care of.  She waves goodbye as they carry her away.

Maggie likes the plan, sort of "I suppose we could, but he may be quite formidible.  Either he IS that powerful warlock who was about to burn Sara, or else he is still rather pwoerful AND we may need to face that guy."


----------



## Hawkeye (May 27, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Its fine, but you miscalculated AC.  Add it up again.




OOC:  Mind if I handle the introduction then?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (May 27, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  Mind if I handle the introduction then?
> 
> Hawkeye




Sure.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 27, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Sure.




OOC:  OK.  Easy enough to do.    

High Dweomerkeeper, Kaggai enters the room.  Does anyone know where I can find Brother Shando?  He has a message."

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 27, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Maggie likes the plan, sort of "I suppose we could, but he may be quite formidible.  Either he IS that powerful warlock who was about to burn Sara, or else he is still rather pwoerful AND we may need to face that guy."




"In any case, we will need to face him sooner or later. I'd rather do it on our terms."


----------



## frostrune (May 27, 2007)

Timrin grouses, "I like not this trend of assassination we have developed.  This Gelbereth may very well be a person we need to deal with, but we must guard against allowing the ends to justify the means."


----------



## kirinke (May 27, 2007)

_*Think of it this way, by confronting him directly one on one, without using armies, we can save more lives than in the traditional way. It isn't assasination Timrin. We are fighting a guerrila war and that is the nastiest form of warfare there is.*_ Naverone told the paladin grimly.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 27, 2007)

High Dweomerkeeper Kaggai clears his throat again.  "Excuse me again.  I must have had something caught in my throat.  Does anyone know where Brother Shando is?  He has a message.  I believe it is from his monestary.  It bears the mark of the monestary of the Yellow Rose."

 

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (May 27, 2007)

Devan bows politely to the Mystaran priest, "I believe you will find him in the next room.  We are a bit too loud for his restful contemplations."

He gestures toward the far door.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 27, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Devan bows politely to the Mystaran priest, "I believe you will find him in the next room.  We are a bit too loud for his restful contemplations."
> 
> He gestures toward the far door.




Kaagi bows in return and goes to the room where Shando is located.  He returns and few minutes later, nodding politely to everyone gathered, leaving them to their discussions.  Shando follows shortly, holding a parchment in his hands, a look of  disbelief on his face.

"The head of my order has determined that I need...someone...to watch over me and protect me.  He looks at the assembled company.  Certainly there are others in greater need to be protected than I am?  I am no one special.  I am the one who is supposed to be protecting others.

Kaggi appears with a cloaked and hooded figure following.  He bows before Shando.  "Here is the messenger as you requested Brother Shando."

Shando nods numbly in thanks and turns towards the hooded figure.  "Who are you and what is your task?" he asks with an air of formality.

A rich feminine voice with a Damaaran accent comes from the hooded figure.  "My task is to deliver this message to you Brother Shando and protect you from all harm to the best of my abilities, giving my life if necessary.  As to who I am..." she throws back her hood revealing a striking woman with auburn hair and striking green eyes who despite her accent is not of Damarran descent and maybe 25 years old, "who else would they send to protect you _oppa_?  She smiles broadly, her smile seeming to brighten up the room.

A rare look of surprise crossed Shando's face.  _Hyongsu!?_  Is it really you?

"Yes Shando, it really is Sarah and I am here to serve."  She bows formally in an act of contrition, her face flat.  As she rises, she smiles brightly again and suddenly bounds forward, wrapping Shando in a bear hug, giggling loudly.  "It is so good to see you _oppa_.  Don't worry about anything.  Now that I am here, everything will be all right.  Shando returns the hug, the look of surprise has still not left his face, as he looks helplessly at his companions.

OOC:  Anyone here speak Damarran?

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (May 27, 2007)

ooc:
I think Alethia does. I'm at my parent's house, so I don't have access to her character sheet.

Just got back home. Alethia's languages known so far:
Common, Celestial, Damaran.  Infernal, Abyssal. Elvish. Sylvan. Draconic. Halfling. Gnome. Anarchic.  Goblin. UnderCommon. Drow.

"Obviously they think that you're a commodity now Shando," Alethia quipped from her cot, still able to crack a joke. You would know something is seriously wrong if neither she nor Naverone could jest.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 29, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> I think Alethia does. I'm at my parent's house, so I don't have access to her character sheet.
> 
> Just got back home. Alethia's languages known so far:
> ...




OOC:  In Damaran "Oppa" translates as "Older Brother" and "Hyongsu" as "Little Sister"

Hawkeye

(too tired to post more at the moment.  Long 4 days moving.  More tomorrow)


----------



## kirinke (May 29, 2007)

"Are you related?" Alethia asks in Damaran, slipping into the native tongue of Narfel, then curses, remembering that both of them are monks.

"Forgive me, my mind is still a bit fuzzy. I am Alethia Sadinel. I would rise to greet you, but at the moment I can't,"


----------



## Hawkeye (May 30, 2007)

Shando still appears embaressed, as Sarah has not ended the embrace.  "No, we are not related.  For several years she and I were the youngest children at the monestary and we became very close, like brother and sister, thus the endearments we use.  While we are both orphans, I do remember meeting her parents the winter she was born. They were adventurers on some quest to the Glacier of the White Wyrm.  They stayed for a few months, during which Sarah was born and then left in the Spring.  THey never returned.    I am about 4 years older than she is."  Shando looks down at the slightly shorter Sarah.  "Sarah, I think you can stop hugging me now.

Sarah looks up at Shando, "Sorry _oppa_."

Hawkeye

OOC:  Probably my last post for the next few days.  I'll tell more of Sarah's story then.  

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (May 30, 2007)

"Nice to meet you, Sarah, not to be confused with Sara,"   Maggie says, as she points to the witch, who is sitting on a bad reading, largely ignoring the proceedings.

"By the way, Murdoch, what happened with Kayla?  Where was she this whole time ? What happend to her?  What did she find out?"


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 30, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "By the way, Murdoch, what happened with Kayla?  Where was she this whole time ? What happend to her?  What did she find out?"




"Her brother is dead, and I think she drank to numb the pain. She has a past history with Geberath, and said he could discredit her in the eye of her own people, which would jeopardize her life. She told me he gave her untill tomorrow to join him or he'd follow through with his blackmail. We definitely need to verify her information. I'd hate to be a pawn in a greater plot."

After Tim's introduction, and looking a bit embarassed, Murdoch turns to face Sarah "I apologize, manners should not pushed aside during dark times. I am Murdoch, and any friend of Shando is a friend of mine."


----------



## frostrune (May 30, 2007)

Timrin rises and moves closer to the growing knot of people.  he politely waits his turn to introduce himself.

"Greetings Sarah, I am Sir Timrin Goldmantle", he bows gracefully, "and this is Shieldlord Devan Hardcastle.  It is a pleasure to meet you."

Devan nods at his introduction but decides not to remain silent.  "Greetings lass and welcome aboard.  Of course, if you plan on protecting this lot you've got your work cut out for you.  I hope your Masters told you what you were up against."


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 30, 2007)

Whith some embarassement, Murdoch faces sarah: "Even in dark times, manners should not be put aside. My apologies, I have just lost one of my close companions. Lady Sarah, it is a pleasure to meet you. Do know that any friend of Shando is a friend of mine"


----------



## kirinke (May 31, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> "Her brother is dead, and I think she drank to numb the pain. She has a past history with Geberath, and said he could discredit her in the eye of her own people, which would jeopardize her life. She told me he gave her untill tomorrow to join him or he'd follow through with his blackmail. We definitely need to verify her information. I'd hate to be a pawn in a greater plot."
> 
> After Tim's introduction, and looking a bit embarassed, Murdoch turns to face Sarah "I apologize, manners should not pushed aside during dark times. I am Murdoch, and any friend of Shando is a friend of mine."




"Murdoch, we are pawns in a greater plot if you haven't noticed," Alethia said dryly. "Adding one more isn't going to be a big deal at this point," she looked at the lady monk. "Welcome to our merry band of crazies my new friend. I hope you survive the experience," she said with a wry, sardonic grin.

On the safe side, she asks Naverone to check the girl out, just in case the enemy is pulling a fast one. Just because Shando remembers the girl, doesn't mean that she is who she says she is, after all, their adversaries have been known to be able to take the forms of the familar and beloved.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 1, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Murdoch, we are pawns in a greater plot if you haven't noticed," Alethia said dryly. "Adding one more isn't going to be a big deal at this point," she looked at the lady monk. "Welcome to our merry band of crazies my new friend. I hope you survive the experience," she said with a wry, sardonic grin.
> 
> On the safe side, she asks Naverone to check the girl out, just in case the enemy is pulling a fast one. Just because Shando remembers the girl, doesn't mean that she is who she says she is, after all, their adversaries have been known to be able to take the forms of the familar and beloved.




She's legit.


----------



## frostrune (Jun 1, 2007)

Timrin shrugs helplessly at the words of the senior cleric.  They were the truth after all.

Bowing once again he returns to a more comfortable spot.  He has the concerned look of a leader once again.

"So what is our next step?" he asks no one in particular.

"You blew up an ambush and rescued Kayla... and that is good, but we learned nothing about the resistance.  Do we even know 'who' the ambush was for?".  Timrin shakes his silver mane.

"I fear we are on borrowed time.  The Thayans and Tiger Lodge definitely know a powerful force moves against them.  They probably know who we are and might even know where we are."

"Putting myself in their position I would be calling in my reinforcements from outside the city and preparing to put the squeeze on the remaining rebel groups.  I expect the Thayans will soon drop all pretense of partnership or benevolent rule and make a show of overwhelming force.  If that army arrives before we have mobilized the rogue factions, all may be lost."

"Naverone can you reach out to our lieutenants at the airship and ask them to monitor the Thayan army?  Additionally, maybe Fin can stir up a few days of bad weather?  I expect the army we have heard about is of a more conventional type.  Nothing slows down foot soldiers and supply trains quite like a good hard rain and mud."

"Some of this might buy us some time but we are still at square one with the resistance.  Any ideas?"


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 1, 2007)

OOC:  Still unpacking.  More later.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jun 1, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin shrugs helplessly at the words of the senior cleric.  They were the truth after all.
> 
> Bowing once again he returns to a more comfortable spot.  He has the concerned look of a leader once again.
> 
> ...




Naverone lets Timrin know that the girl is legitimate and relays his request to the one's in the airship.

"As for the army, I'd say have Fin lob as much bad weather and nature related attacks at the army. The Rashemi believe that the spirits of the land have forsaken them. If they see nature rebelling against the Thayans, that might stir them up in our favor." 

"They did say that the main resistance was under the tavern, we still haven't been able to get there and they've probably moved by now." she looked inward. "Right now, our clearest goal is to get rid of the Tiger Clan Chief, we do that, the resistance will have a better chance than not." she said, looking at Timrin with a small, tired smile.

"Guerrilla warfare sucks," she remarked and looked at Timrin. He seemed to double in her eyesight and the exhaustion she held off once again reared it's ugly head.

The next time you look at her, she's soundly asleep.


----------



## Falkus (Jun 3, 2007)

"It's a pleasure to meet you, Sarah. Despite our philosophical differences, I consider Shando to be a true friend," Dyria said.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 3, 2007)

Sarah looks over the assembled adventurers, studying each of them intently, gauging each, seeming to stray over the female members longer.  Her expression is flat, as she stands slightly between the rest and Shando.  

"Thank you for the warm welcome.  My primary duty is to Brother Shando, but I will do all I can to protect the rest of you as well, provided it doesn't endanger him."

Shando notices Sarah's stance and places his hand on her shoulder turning her slightly towards him.  "What exactly are your orders regarding my safety?" 

Sarah lowers her head slightly in what appears to be a sign of respect.  "_Oppa_, I have been charged with your safety.  I am to protect you to the best of my abilities from any and all threats.  I am to follow *all* your orders.", she appears to blush a little at that statement but because of the postition of her face, Shando may not have seen it.

Shando seems to brighten for a moment and then speaks in a commanding voice unusual for him. "Then I command you to return to the monestary until I call for you or you are reassigned by the Order."

Sarah smiles and raises her face, looking straight into Shando's face.  "Sorry _oppa[/], but that eventuality has been planned for and that kind of order is one that I can ignore."__

Shando sighs, and grimaces.  "It was worth a shot.  I wasn't there when you finished your training.  Given that you are here, I can assume that you have.  However, its not safe to make assumptions, especially given our current situation.  I would like to see what you are capable of.  Come with me.  Its time to test you."  Shando looks to the others.  "Feel free to join us."

Shando, with Sarah in tow heads to a convenient courtyard.

Hawkeye_


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 4, 2007)

Fin can in fact make the weather unpleasant in the area surrounding and north of the town, inconveniencing Thayan forces.  He asks that maggie return to the ship for a short time, however, to figure out how to channel his power through the ship's own weather control functions that it uses to fly, which would probably allow him to affect the weather over more land and to a greater degree.


Otherwise, I'm just waiting for you guys to decide to do something...


----------



## kirinke (Jun 5, 2007)

I dunno about you guys. But Alethia is gonna be in and out of unconsciousess for at least a day. 

Naverone can and will be the party switchboard in the meantime.


----------



## frostrune (Jun 5, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Fin can in fact make the weather unpleasant in the area surrounding and north of the town, inconveniencing Thayan forces.  He asks that maggie return to the ship for a short time, however, to figure out how to channel his power through the ship's own weather control functions that it uses to fly, which would probably allow him to affect the weather over more land and to a greater degree.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, I'm just waiting for you guys to decide to do something...




OOC:  Is it safe to assume then that our intel/recon reveals the Thayan army is mobilizing?


IC:  Timrin does not follow Shando and his newfound bodyguard from the room.  While curious, duty prevents him from wasting the time.  He seems bone weary but grimly presses forward trying to think of a plan.

He 'thinks' aloud to Devan and those that remain, "We can strike at the head and try and take out the Tiger Clan leader, Gebereth.  It's a clear cut and straight-forward plan.  We storm their lodge and hope we have more firepower than they do.  The 'why' is what troubles me.  He most likely is a bad guy that must be dealt with sooner or later, I'm just not sure now is the right time."

"I would still ike to make contact with the resistance but we have just blown our best chance.  We can't go near that tavern again.  The place will be thick with spies and Thayan assassins.  If the resistance is worthy of being called such they will be laying low after the ambush we blew up and the public bar fight."  His expression is sour.

"Perhaps we could send them a message?", Devan interjects.  "Maggie could issue the bartender a sending.  A bit unusual to be sure, but have you ever met a bartender that didn't know what was going on...  under his very roof no less?  Perhaps we could  use him to deliver a message to the resistance to arrange a meeting?"

"Maybe?", Timrin replies and looks to Maggie for her thoughts on the matter.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 5, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  Is it safe to assume then that our intel/recon reveals the Thayan army is mobilizing?
> 
> 
> IC:  Timrin does not follow Shando and his newfound bodyguard from the room.  While curious, duty prevents him from wasting the time.  He seems bone weary but grimly presses forward trying to think of a plan.
> ...




Maggie answers "Perhaps I can wait until the morning?  I have to go help Fin with the ship and the weather control and whatnot, and perhaps we can find more about him from Kayla...but THAT will likely have to wait."


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 7, 2007)

OOC:  Board go boom?

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Jun 7, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Maggie answers "Perhaps I can wait until the morning?  I have to go help Fin with the ship and the weather control and whatnot, and perhaps we can find more about him from Kayla...but THAT will likely have to wait."




"Aye," Timrin smirks wearily as he nods his assent, "tomorrow then."


OOC:  A rough run-down of proposed actions if you want to get this thing jump started....

1)  Devan will pray for the following spells

[sblock]Typical Spells: 0 – create water, cure minor wounds x 2, light, detect magic x 2; 1st – sanctuary, bless, command, protection vs evil x 2, obscuring mist, shield of faith, remove fear; 2nd – shield other, silence, hold person, status, lesser restoration, resist energy x 2, 1 open; 3rd – protection vs energy x 2, prayer, invisibility purge, searing light, dispel magic, inflict serious wounds; 4th – spell immunity, death ward, restoration, dismissal, divination, dimensional anchor; 5th – flame strike, spell resistance x2, quickened CLW, raise dead, true seeing; 6th – blade barrier, heal x 2, hero’s feast, word of recall; 7th – power word blind, destruction, Holy word; 8th – Power word stun, holy aura[/sblock]

2)  cast Raise Dead on Barnak (assuming we have the 5,000 gp worth of diamonds)

3)  Use wand to heal Barnak (let me know how many charges to erase)

4)  We try and learn more about Gebereth and the status of the Tiger Lodge from a sober Kayla.

5)  Maggie issues a sending to bartender requesting a meeting with the resistance.

Anything I forgot?


----------



## kirinke (Jun 7, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  Board go boom?
> 
> Hawkeye




ooc
Looks it.

IC
Alethia happily sleeps the sleep of the truly exhausted. Naverone agrees with Timrin's plan.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 8, 2007)

OOC:  Did anyone follow Shando and Sarah?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 10, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  Did anyone follow Shando and Sarah?
> 
> Hawkeye




Seems not.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 10, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Seems not.




OOC:  So much for the big fight scene.    

About 30 minutes after they left, Shando and Sarah join the group, each covered with numerous bruises and limping slightly.  They carry an air that an important matter had been settled.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 10, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Aye," Timrin smirks wearily as he nods his assent, "tomorrow then."
> 
> 
> OOC:  A rough run-down of proposed actions if you want to get this thing jump started....
> ...




1.  Done.
2.  He is in fact able to do that.  RP as you wish.
3.  Just use average rolls
4.  Kayla does not come to breakfast, so Maggie goes to retrieve what information she needs. Maggie reports "She says she went to Geberath, he told her that her brother was dead and he is set on aiding the Thayans; so then she went to the Terrible Telthor Tavern  to talk to the bartender, Dolian, who, knowing that he is in fact secretly a member of her order, she correctly guessed would be active in the resistance, and to drown her sorrows.  She says that the resistance was in fact based underneath the tavern.  She doesn't remember anything after that (OOC: She may be lying on that count, or she may not even remember telling Murdoch the REAL story), but we pretty much know the rest. Obviously Dolian's cover had been blown, but hopefully he got away."
4. Maggie sends the sending.
5.  Dolian accepts, and says that he will find his way in secret to the temple of Mystra to meet with you.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 10, 2007)

Having been to the ship, Maggie also reports

"I was able to help Fin use the ship to magnify the effects of his weather control magicks.  See, all I had to do was...(goes into some incomprehensibly-technical explanation, until she relaizes that no one is listening)...Um, I mean, anyway, the point is, the Thayan army does seem to be sending some of its forces back towards the city, but we are slowing them down.  However, we still only have a day, two at the most."


----------



## kirinke (Jun 10, 2007)

Alethia is awake and feeling stronger, though it's obvious that she'll need at least another day before she is back up to full strength. "I think we should take care of Geberath first." she said, sipping a glass of water and eating some very mild food that had been offered to her earlier. "Once we've neutralized the Tiger Clan, most of the Thayan support will fade I think. We simply need to wake the populance up, to see that they have been lied to." 

"Killing Geberath may not be the wisest course. _Discrediting_ him would be better." she looked at the Rashemi witch Sara. "Sara, what would be the worst thing that could happen to a Tiger clan warrior, the most embaressing or most dishonourable thing you can think of that could befall him? Something that would make the people and his clan loose faith in him?" she asked seriously.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 10, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Having been to the ship, Maggie also reports
> 
> "I was able to help Fin use the ship to magnify the effects of his weather control magicks.  See, all I had to do was...(goes into some incomprehensibly-technical explanation, until she relaizes that no one is listening)...




Sarah leans towards Shando and whispers "_Oppa_ do you know what she is talking about?"

Shando replies "Honestly no, but I listen carefully in the hopes of learning something useful and out of politeness. Please let the Commander finish."


Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jun 10, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Sarah leans towards Shando and whispers "_Oppa_ do you know what she is talking about?"
> 
> Shando replies "Honestly no, but I listen carefully in the hopes of learning something useful and out of politeness. Please let the Commander finish."
> 
> ...




*I would not worry overly much about not understanding Maggie. She knows her stuff, unfortunantly for the rest of us, we just don't understand it very well. I've learned to leave her at it.* Naverone chuckled dryly and watched in amusement as the young monk's eyes go wide as the redeemed fiend casually spoke in their minds. _*Oh, the name's Naverone by the way. It's a pleasure to meet you.*_ he said.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 10, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> *I would not worry overly much about not understanding Maggie. She knows her stuff, unfortunantly for the rest of us, we just don't understand it very well. I've learned to leave her at it.* Naverone chuckled dryly and watched in amusement as the young monk's eyes go wide as the redeemed fiend casually spoke in their minds. _*Oh, the name's Naverone by the way. It's a pleasure to meet you.*_ he said.




Sarah cocks her head for a moment as if listening to a sound that no one else can here.  _I don't see you among the assembled ones here, so you must be at that ship the others speak of.  I think you will find that I am as comfortable communicating in this manner as I am speaking."_

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jun 10, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Sarah cocks her head for a moment as if listening to a sound that no one else can here.  _I don't see you among the assembled ones here, so you must be at that ship the others speak of.  I think you will find that I am as comfortable communicating in this manner as I am speaking."_
> 
> Hawkeye




_*I doubt you'll see me anytime soon. *_ The demon chuckled. _*I'm rather incorporeal at the moment and manifesting is something I try to avoid, unless I have no choice.*_ the demon sounded utterly serious at that. _*Mostly I offer advice and I act as a kind of relay between everyone, especially if we're seperated. I do have a few other tricks that aren't taxing to my host here and I do use those for the benefit of the group.*_ and for some reason your eyes are drawn to Alethia. She looks up and for a moment, you can sense something rather inhuman lurk behind that guileless gaze.  

"Yeah, I'm possessed." Alethia admits with a wry grin.  "First time Naverone manifested, it freaked us all out."


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 10, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> _*I doubt you'll see me anytime soon. *_ The demon chuckled. _*I'm rather incorporeal at the moment and manifesting is something I try to avoid, unless I have no choice.*_ the demon sounded utterly serious at that. _*Mostly I offer advice and I act as a kind of relay between everyone, especially if we're seperated. I do have a few other tricks that aren't taxing to my host here and I do use those for the benefit of the group.*_ and for some reason your eyes are drawn to Alethia. She looks up and for a moment, you can sense something rather inhuman lurk behind that guileless gaze.
> 
> "Yeah, I'm possessed." Alethia admits with a wry grin.  "First time Naverone manifested, it freaked us all out."




Sarah steps in front of Shando, placing herself between Alethia and Shando.  The air ripples momentarily in front of her, but there is nothing to see.

[sblock]Sarah manifests Force Screen.  1 pp spent leaving 67 for the rest of the day.  Her AC is now 41.[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Jun 10, 2007)

"Relax Sarah." Alethia said, summoning her own holy radiance and Naverone's own white fire adds to the radiance for a brief moment. "We aren't evil." she nodded towards Timrin. "If we were, he'd have gutted us at first opportunity. It is true that Naverone is a demon, but he is on the path of redemption and seeking atonement for his past sins." The brilliant glow of the holy radiance around her does not flicker or fade as Naverone's power briefly manifests through the white fire and fades before he can tax her strength. 

Alethia took a sip from her glass of water and let the glow fade. She smiled lopsidedly at the lady monk. "Trust me, we aren't the enemy."


----------



## Falkus (Jun 10, 2007)

"He makes up for it by being annoyingly moralistic," added Dyria, with a slight scowl.

"Dishonoring this guy has its merits. A bit too subtle for my tastes, but it could be effective. A sufficiently embarrassing duel, maybe? You know how I fight, I could keep him unarmed for the first half, and lying on his back for the second half."


----------



## kirinke (Jun 10, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "He makes up for it by being annoyingly moralistic," added Dyria, with a slight scowl.
> 
> "Dishonoring this guy has its merits. A bit too subtle for my tastes, but it could be effective. A sufficiently embarrassing duel, maybe? You know how I fight, I could keep him unarmed for the first half, and lying on his back for the second half."




_*Who, me or Timrin? *_ Naverone teased. 

Alethia grinned at Dyria. "Well, lookit how blatant has got us so far, chewed and screwed. Our enemies are subtle indeed. So that means we must be even more subtle and wily." she looked at Sarah, who was still standing protectively over Shando.

"It's alright you know. I'm in absolutely no shape to do anything magical at the moment and not much better physically." she said and took a bite of her sandwich, chewing it studiously as if she didn't exactly enjoy it but knew she needed the fuel. "And as Shando can attest, both Naverone and I are as incapable of harming the innocent as you two are."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 10, 2007)

Sara responds to the questions about Geberath "A duel would work...if you can beat him.  He IS quite formidible in battle.  Otherwise, you would have to convince people that the spirits are not on his side...but their magical abilities are quite strong.  I do not see what would change now that would allow us to prove otherwise."


----------



## kirinke (Jun 11, 2007)

Alethia looked at the Witch. "What do your spirits say? Can you communicate with them still?" she asked. "I mean no disrespect, but you could simply be blocked by the enemy. From experience, we know this is possible, for some of the questions we've asked through our own Communes have been blocked and that's across the board, not just with my goddess."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 11, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> 1.  Done.
> 2.  He is in fact able to do that.  RP as you wish.
> 3.  Just use average rolls




Murdoch's appreciation towards Devan and Timrin is palpable. 

He wont participate in the current discussions, and will spend some time with Barnak to see if he came back unchanged from his experience.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 12, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia looked at the Witch. "What do your spirits say? Can you communicate with them still?" she asked. "I mean no disrespect, but you could simply be blocked by the enemy. From experience, we know this is possible, for some of the questions we've asked through our own Communes have been blocked and that's across the board, not just with my goddess."




Sara answers: 

"It seems that this is what they are doing.  I suspect that they are somehow blocking the spirits from manifesting directly, and then using their own magicks to simulate them.  I do not believe that they have actually bent the spirits of the land to their will.  Were that the case, my other spells would be affected as well...but that matter is too technical to sway the common folk."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 12, 2007)

Meanwhile, a rather buff, bearded Rashemi man of about 40 walks into the room.  Those who went to the tavern recognize him.

"I am Dolian. I thank you for your aid last night.  We were able to safely relocate without losing any men.  We plan on acting against the Thayans soon, but we would like to know your plans are first.  And by the way, where is Wyhlarkyn Sentinel Avari?"


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 13, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Relax Sarah." Alethia said, summoning her own holy radiance and Naverone's own white fire adds to the radiance for a brief moment. "We aren't evil." she nodded towards Timrin. "If we were, he'd have gutted us at first opportunity. It is true that Naverone is a demon, but he is on the path of redemption and seeking atonement for his past sins." The brilliant glow of the holy radiance around her does not flicker or fade as Naverone's power briefly manifests through the white fire and fades before he can tax her strength.
> 
> Alethia took a sip from her glass of water and let the glow fade. She smiled lopsidedly at the lady monk. "Trust me, we aren't the enemy."




A golden glow, similar to the one Shando radiates, surrounds Sarah as her expression goes flat.  "I am not impressed with displays of light, but actions.  Until proven to me otherwise, you can understand my caution.  I was told by our Seer that things would not be what they appear to be.  He could be speaking of your situation as weal or woe.  I'll wait and see."  Her golden glow fades.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jun 13, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> A golden glow, similar to the one Shando radiates, surrounds Sarah as her expression goes flat.  "I am not impressed with displays of light, but actions.  Until proven to me otherwise, you can understand my caution.  I was told by our Seer that things would not be what they appear to be.  He could be speaking of your situation as weal or woe.  I'll wait and see."  Her golden glow fades.
> 
> Hawkeye




Alethia smiled. "But such displays of light are won by our actions and by our dedication to our deities. Do you think Selune would bestow her blessings on one dedicated to evil?" she asked the monk. "And besides, both Naverone and I have been cleared, not only by our deity, but by Helm and Torm as well. And neither of which can be easily fooled or misled," 

She nodded to Maggie. "And I'm sure that the priests of Mystra have also made their own Communes, otherwise they would not have let us stay here." she sipped from her glass, draining it and refilling it from a nearby pitcher. "Not only that, but there are most certainly wards against mavolent ickiness set all around this place. We haven't tripped those either." 

"Besides which, I have no need to prove myself to you, nor does Naverone. We have already done so in the eyes of the gods and we will continue to do so to the best of our abilities, even unto death if needs be." her expression was more determined than anything else. 

Alethia knew that ultimately, this particular quest would most likely lead to her death and that she accepted that strong possibility with a calmness born of one who had already faced worse and lived. She was no longer afraid of what death would bring.

Taavi and Charissa popped back into the room, summoned by Naverone. The small glowing balls of light dance over Alethia, making sure that she's alright and then move to Sarah.

*"Honestly. If you can't accept that other deities can bless their followers with the light of heaven, then you need to truly open your eyes to what is right in front of you."* Taavi scolds, his musical voice ringing in everyone's ears. _*"She is my mother. I will not have you dishonor her, or doubt her dedication or innocence."*_

*Good thing I decided to reveal myself here and now rather than in the heat of battle.* Naverone told Shando flippantly. *Remember how well that turned out?* you have the distinct feeling that he's shaking his head ruefully. _*She's taking it better than you lot did the first time though.*_


----------



## frostrune (Jun 13, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Murdoch's appreciation towards Devan and Timrin is palpable.
> 
> He wont participate in the current discussions, and will spend some time with Barnak to see if he came back unchanged from his experience.




The revivication ritual is performed in a quiet side room without grandios displays or prostetlyzing (sp?).  The display is no less miraculous for the workmanlike demeanor, as Barnak's soul is called back to his body.

As the young gnome reaclimates himself to his returned reality Devan frets about him making liberal use of his wand of Cure Serious wounds (average charge heals 18 hp, Murdock tell me how many charges are used).

"Welcome back lad",  is all he says.

Devan then quietly takes his leave to allow Murdock time to help his friend readjust.  He uses the tie to double check his gear and prepare himself for battle.  It will be the first time he has directly faced an enemy in quite some time.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 13, 2007)

ooc
As soon as she knows what's going on with Barnak and Murdoch, Alethia will purchase another Cure serious wounds wand for Murdoch or give him one of her spares. If she can, she'll also make liberal use of her Wand of Restoration to get Barnak back up to where he needs to be.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 13, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia smiled. "But such displays of light are won by our actions and by our dedication to our deities. Do you think Selune would bestow her blessings on one dedicated to evil?" she asked the monk. "And besides, both Naverone and I have been cleared, not only by our deity, but by Helm and Torm as well. And neither of which can be easily fooled or misled,"
> 
> She nodded to Maggie. "And I'm sure that the priests of Mystra have also made their own Communes, otherwise they would not have let us stay here." she sipped from her glass, draining it and refilling it from a nearby pitcher. "Not only that, but there are most certainly wards against mavolent ickiness set all around this place. We haven't tripped those either."
> 
> ...




Sarah looks nonplussed at the verbal assault.  She arches as eyebrow, watching the archons flying about.  "I must have hit a sensitive issue.  Again, I was advised by our seer that not everything would be what it appeared to be.  Like all Seers, they were cryptic.  Understand it from my side.  Someone just admitted they are posessed by a demon.  Caution is the safest path I can take in this situation, until evidence one way or the other presents itself.  She waves her hand derisively.  "Call of your pets."

Shando clears his throat loudly and steps forward.  "Please forgive Sarah, but she takes her duty as serioulsy as I do.  However, the followers of Saint Zuoken do not receive the usual training in diplomatic matters that the rest of the order receives."  He turns to Sarah, _Hyongsu_, take my word, Alethia and Naverone are trustworthy.  I trust them with my life and you can trust them with yours."

"But _Oppa_..."

"But nothing.  The matter is closed for discussion unless things change.  Do _you_ understand? Shando states in an unusually commanding tone.

"Yes Oppa.", Sarah replies in a subdued voice.

"Good, now keep your ears open and see if you can help us with out next steps."

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jun 13, 2007)

Alethia's expression softened a little. "It's alright. In these troubled times, caution is a good thing. I just didn't want her to freak out on us if Naverone had to manifest himself fully again. I'd hate to have a fist upside the head from an ally at that point." she said with a wry grin and looked at the archons. "Taavi, Charissa, it's okay. She's just...."


_*"Paranoid?"*_ Charissa asked with a chuckle as they swooped back to a more moderate distance.

Alethia shook her head. "I was going to say as protective towards Shando as you two are towards me."

_*"Ouch..."*_ Taavi, said, the light around him flickering pinkish, as if he's blushing furiously. _* "Um.... Sorry if I offended you Sarah. I understand your position, it's just..."*_ he ducked behind Alethia, a bit embaressed by his outburst.


----------



## frostrune (Jun 13, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> As soon as she knows what's going on with Barnak and Murdoch, Alethia will purchase another Cure serious wounds wand for Murdoch or give him one of her spares. If she can, she'll also make liberal use of her Wand of Restoration to get Barnak back up to where he needs to be.




OOC:  No further spells will help him.  As part of the Raise Dead spell he will lose a level.  There is nothing we can do about that.  Restoration will not work.


----------



## frostrune (Jun 13, 2007)

Timrin enters the room near the end of the tense exchange.  While he failed to hear all but the last of it you're pretty sure he got the gist.  He smiles sympathetically at Sarah but says nothing about it.

"Good morning everyone," he says robustly.

Timrin is fully decked out in his battle plate and the silver fire in his eyes suggests he is ready for a fight.

"I trust you all got some rest, today could be a very busy day."

"Barnak is returned to us by the grace of Helm and Maggie has issued her invitation to the resistance.  A representative shall be meeting us here shortly."

"Prepare yourselves",  he says with a mischevious wink then strides off to break his fast.

Several minutes later a tall burly Rashemi is led into the the room by one of the Mystaran priests. 



> "I am Dolian. I thank you for your aid last night. We were able to safely relocate without losing any men. We plan on acting against the Thayans soon, but we would like to know your plans are first. And by the way, where is Wyhlarkyn Sentinel Avari?"




Timrin strides forward to greet him.

"Well met, Dolian.  I am Sir Timrin Goldmantle, Bulwark of Helm."  He bows respectfully.  "I believe you have met Lt. Commander Kiran and Dyria  <gesturing to Maggie and Dyria respectively>?".  He then introduces the rest of the group.  "It is a pleasure to finally make your acquaintance."

He then pauses to scan the man's aura for any presence of evil <detect evil>

Assuming none is found...

"By Sentinel Avari, I assume you mean the woman we know as Kayla?  As you know she was deep into her cups before getting a chair busted over her head.  I'm not sure she has risen just yet."

"You may not know us but we are no friend of the Thayans or their Tiger Lodge allies.  Without deluging you with unneccessary details, all of Faerun is at war manipulated by shadowy masters known as the Twice-damned.  It may not seem it but this sudden invasion by the Thayans is a small piece in a greater puzzle.  Regardless, we are here to help."

"As you probably know the recent high profile fights have caused the Thayans to mobilize their army to the north.  We are attempting to slow their advance with weather magic and other tricks but they will arrive within a few days.  If you have not regained control of the city by then Mulsantir may be lost."

"You mentioned planning a strike.  This needs to occur VERY soon."

"And thus we are here.  We are a highly skilled mobile strike force capable of striking deeply at powerful enemy targets but we have only been here a few days and have yet to really understand who the true enemies are."

"How would you suggest we proceed from here?  What are the keys to re-taking the city or turning the general populous against the Thayans and Tiger Lodge masters?"


----------



## kirinke (Jun 16, 2007)

ooc
How long is Alethia gonna be bedridden? Another day or so?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 17, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> He then pauses to scan the man's aura for any presence of evil <detect evil>
> 
> Assuming none is found...




None is found


			
				frostrune said:
			
		

> "By Sentinel Avari, I assume you mean the woman we know as Kayla?  As you know she was deep into her cups before getting a chair busted over her head.  I'm not sure she has risen just yet."




"Yes, I know...unlike you, I was actually there, hence my concern.



			
				frostrune said:
			
		

> "You may not know us but we are no friend of the Thayans or their Tiger Lodge allies.  Without deluging you with unneccessary details, all of Faerun is at war manipulated by shadowy masters known as the Twice-damned.  It may not seem it but this sudden invasion by the Thayans is a small piece in a greater puzzle.  Regardless, we are here to help."




"This I know.  Sentinel Avari told me this last night."



			
				frostrune said:
			
		

> "As you probably know the recent high profile fights have caused the Thayans to mobilize their army to the north.  We are attempting to slow their advance with weather magic and other tricks but they will arrive within a few days.  If you have not regained control of the city by then Mulsantir may be lost."
> 
> "You mentioned planning a strike.  This needs to occur VERY soon."
> 
> ...




"You have even less time than that.  We need a distraction....tonight.  I will lead our most skilled and loyal comrades in an attack on the city gates.  Many of the guards are still the original Hawk Lodge guards from before the Thayans took over, and some will join us in the fight.  Meanwhile, in the woods just outside the city, Bear Lodge is attempting a Moonbeam Ritual to gate a force from elsewhere in Rasheman.  With the gates open they may be able to retake the city.  

See, while most Rashemi warriors channel animal essences of some sort, they cannot be truly one with said spirits without it corrupting them.  The spirit of the bear is different.  The core family is one with the spirit of the bear, and can pass that gift to new members...but like early all of their kind, they worship Selune, not the triad or the spirits of the land, and thus, the Thayans "religious proofs" and blocking magic is far less effective against them than the other clans.  

Our old plan involved our remaining witches bombarding the Thayan compound with fire magic to kill many and distract them from the gate.  Perhaps, however, you can provide an additional and more formidable distraction."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 17, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> How long is Alethia gonna be bedridden? Another day or so?




She can force herself to fight tonight, at the cost of even more rest later.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 17, 2007)

"I may be able to help tonight, but the price will be even more bedrest afterwords and that, I will not be able to avoid." Alethia told them and shrugged at the Rashemi's quizzical look. "You heard Naverone and I, correct? He had to manifest a day or so ago against the Thayans and the price of that manifestation is my own strength, which can only be cured by true rest, not spells."

She looked up at the mention of the Bear Clan. "I am a priestess of Selune as well. Perhaps I can help them in the Moonbeam Ritual," she said and then glanced at Maggie.

"Maggie, the Thayans are using blocking magic, you are our resident expert on all things magical, could you figure out a way to undo their meddling?" she asked.

ooc:
Would Alethia know anything about this Moonbeam Ritual thingie?
KNOWLEDGE RELIGION: 12 (plus, she is a fairly high ranking Selunite....)


----------



## frostrune (Jun 17, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "You have even less time than that.  We need a distraction....tonight.  I will lead our most skilled and loyal comrades in an attack on the city gates.  Many of the guards are still the original Hawk Lodge guards from before the Thayans took over, and some will join us in the fight.  Meanwhile, in the woods just outside the city, Bear Lodge is attempting a Moonbeam Ritual to gate a force from elsewhere in Rasheman.  With the gates open they may be able to retake the city.
> 
> See, while most Rashemi warriors channel animal essences of some sort, they cannot be truly one with said spirits without it corrupting them.  The spirit of the bear is different.  The core family is one with the spirit of the bear, and can pass that gift to new members...but like early all of their kind, they worship Selune, not the triad or the spirits of the land, and thus, the Thayans "religious proofs" and blocking magic is far less effective against them than the other clans.
> 
> Our old plan involved our remaining witches bombarding the Thayan compound with fire magic to kill many and distract them from the gate.  Perhaps, however, you can provide an additional and more formidable distraction."




Timrin's tone is flat and formal, "So you would have us attack their compound?  Do you propose an objective or simply delay them for as long as possible?"

"Is it not possible to turn the Tiger Clan warriors back to the side of good?"


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 17, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin's tone is flat and formal, "So you would have us attack their compound?  Do you propose an objective or simply delay them for as long as possible?"
> 
> "Is it not possible to turn the Tiger Clan warriors back to the side of good?"




Telepathically, to the hidden shield companions only, Murdoch adds: "we can use our forteress for a bonbardement at a distance. It would also be convenient to keep it close to the bear clan warriors, in case they need a way of escaping."

OCC: I imagine Barnak is out of comission for at least 24H, right?


----------



## kirinke (Jun 17, 2007)

"I don't know." Alethia says honestly. "Those that we've encountered are truly evil. Of those that only obey through fear of reprisal..." she shook her head. "Nothing concerning the  heart is final or absolute. That which was once evil can be redeemed, but one has to seek the light of one's own volition in order for it to penetrate the darkness that shrouds the soul."

She looked at Timrin, troubled. "We may be able to turn them back if we take them alive, but that may prove difficult in the extreme, for to die in battle is the ultimate honor with them."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 18, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin's tone is flat and formal, "So you would have us attack their compound?  Do you propose an objective or simply delay them for as long as possible?"
> 
> "Is it not possible to turn the Tiger Clan warriors back to the side of good?"




"A delay will do, but considering your abilities,  a victory is possible.  Originally, we planned on driving the Thayan's out.  Now, if you folk can deal a strong enough blow to the Thayans and defeat both Geberath and General Khalili, we can eliminate their presense in this area entirely.

We hope that once it is clear that the invaders are defeated and discredited, the people will return to their roots and join us."

(And yes, you guys do not have use of Barnak).


----------



## frostrune (Jun 18, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "A delay will do, but considering your abilities,  a victory is possible.  Originally, we planned on driving the Thayan's out.  Now, if you folk can deal a strong enough blow to the Thayans and defeat both Geberath and General Khalili, we can eliminate their presense in this area entirely.
> 
> We hope that once it is clear that the invaders are defeated and discredited, the people will return to their roots and join us."




"Understood,"  Timrin says flatly.  "It sounds as if you may have been planning this for a while.  Do you have a reliable layout of the Thayan compound?  Something that would tell us where the main bad guys are stationed and where support will be coming from?"

"I am starting to envision a plan that looks like a stalled assault.  Attacking the compound but not displaying our full strength, drawing reinforcements to us, then allow our mages and remaining Wychlaeran to manifest their full firepower.  Those of us on the front lines will need some significant elemental protections to withstand the massive area of effect assault but the enemy casualties could be catastrophic."


----------



## kirinke (Jun 19, 2007)

Alethia grinned at Timrin, brightening at his plan. "That sounds good, very good." she said, mind churning. "Hit and run tactics, never staying in one place for long, teleporting out before they realize that they're being hit. Never use the same tactics or spells twice in a row and we have to make sure that our targets are random." 

"Timrin, I'm not strong enough to ask for an Earthquake, that's an eighth circle spell. Could Devan do that?" she asked. "Maybe combined with Fin's weather magick and some of my more devestating spells like Curtain of light or comet fall, that could cause a great deal of havok if timed just right."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 19, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Understood,"  Timrin says flatly.  "It sounds as if you may have been planning this for a while.  Do you have a reliable layout of the Thayan compound?  Something that would tell us where the main bad guys are stationed and where support will be coming from?"
> 
> "I am starting to envision a plan that looks like a stalled assault.  Attacking the compound but not displaying our full strength, drawing reinforcements to us, then allow our mages and remaining Wychlaeran to manifest their full firepower.  Those of us on the front lines will need some significant elemental protections to withstand the massive area of effect assault but the enemy casualties could be catastrophic."




Dolian frowns "We cannot muster enough elemental protection for that.  Besieging them would be suicide.  You must press the attack.  We can get you the layouts easily enough...they are using pre-existing buildings.  the city is fortified, but the buildings within, not so much.  We can handle the fortresses by the walls, at least, in the Northern part of the city.  You will need to deal with the city hall and the nearby Tiger Lodge near the center of the city.  The Tiger Lodge is rather simply laid out.  The front windows and the entryway are fortified lightly, and some of the building remains flammable wood, as does Geberath's adjacent manor, which has no real fortifications.  Once inside the lodge, there is a central hall with giant tables for eating and meeting, doors to storage, the kitchen, etc., and stairs up to the second and third floor, which largely house bunks.  The living quarters of the manor are accessible through an outside balcony.  The barracks of city hall are on the ground floor, as are offices (he explains which part is which).  The leaders' quarters are probably in the tower, towards the top.  There are battlements above, but they also provide a potential method of getting in from the air.  You will likely be spread too thin to deal with the southern fortifications.  Fortunately, they have far fewer troops there.  Either they will use them for a counter-attack or else we will quickly overwhelm them.  These defenses are designed to prevent attack from without, not from within."


----------



## frostrune (Jun 19, 2007)

"Sounds like our attack should be from the top down, either at the towers or Geberath's manor?", Timrin postulates.  "It will prevent the majority of the normal troops of providing much resistance."

"Do you have a preference?", he asks the rebel leader.  "Gebereth or General Kallili I mean?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 20, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Sounds like our attack should be from the top down, either at the towers or Geberath's manor?", Timrin postulates.  "It will prevent the majority of the normal troops of providing much resistance."
> 
> "Do you have a preference?", he asks the rebel leader.  "Gebereth or General Kallili I mean?"




"Geberath is suppose, as he leads to collaborators.  Kalili can be driven out with his forces, though obviously it would be best if he too were slain."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 20, 2007)

OOC: So what's the plan?


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 21, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> OOC: So what's the plan?




OOC:  Its a secret!!  If we tell you, you will know and then be able to prepare for us.      

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 21, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  Its a secret!!  If we tell you, you will know and then be able to prepare for us.
> 
> Hawkeye




Ok, then, what's the first thing you guys do...


----------



## kirinke (Jun 21, 2007)

ooc:
Don't give out any hints silly!

Um... The first thing we do is um.... Put earplugs into the DM's ears! yeah!

I'm no good at tactics, except for the classic hit and run like fun.

Frostrune? You're our plan guy. 

IC:

"I'd say we probably need to take Geberath out of the picture first. He's the viper at our collective back after all. We do that and the Thayans won't have such easy access to the city then." she leaned back, finishing off her glass of water. "Then we probably need to figure out where the Thayans in the city are." she looked at the others. "Clean out the house first, then take care of the yard as it where." 

She rubbed her eyes, trying to shake off the fatigue and physical weakness she felt, knowing that it will only get that much worse once this day was over, if she had to fight.

_*No rest for the weary, hmm?*_ Naverone thought, his voice tinged with guilt, over having caused much of her exhaustion.

_*No rest at all for those whom the twice damned have taken. *_  Alethia replied soberly. _*What you did, you did to save lives. That's worth any temporary weakness or pain.*_


----------



## frostrune (Jun 21, 2007)

OOC:  Dolian says that Gebereth lives in a manor adjacent to the Tiger Lodge.  He also mentions open balconies.  

I think we need to stealthily enter through an upper floor and work our way through the building until we find him.  The plan gets fast and loose after that.  We want to hold their attention for as long as we can but not so long that we can't get out.

One idea is for Devan or Alethia to memorize a Wind Walk spell (6th) combined with an Invisibility Sphere (3rd), or something similar by Maggie.  We enter in gaseous form and move through the building until we find our target.  We then find a 'safe' place to materialize nearby (takes 5 rounds), kick in the door, and whup his @ss.

I imagine a large # of spells will be flying around on both sides of this fight.  I would suggest the clerics prep a lot of resistance type spells to spread around the group.  Spell resistance and spell immunities are good as well.  

A very similar plan to when we attacked Calicos, Cronos #1 guy.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 21, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  Dolian says that Gebereth lives in a manor adjacent to the Tiger Lodge.  He also mentions open balconies.
> 
> I think we need to stealthily enter through an upper floor and work our way through the building until we find him.  The plan gets fast and loose after that.  We want to hold their attention for as long as we can but not so long that we can't get out.
> 
> ...




Maggie frowns at the Wind Walk.  "We cannot guarantee that there will be a safe place to spend enough time in to rematerialize, and we will be quite vulnerable if discovered.  The rest I can do, however."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 22, 2007)

Kayla stumbles in, slowly and carefully making her way to a couch and plopping down next to Murdoch. She doesn't look well.  She says "Hey Dolian...cut me off net time, would ya.  What did I miss.  How are we going to kill Geberath tonight?"


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 23, 2007)

"So the Thayvians are in the Tiger Lodge compound?  We can attack both groups at the same time or will we need to assault two places?

OOC:  Sorry, but I can't seem to find that answer in the coversation.  

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 23, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "So the Thayvians are in the Tiger Lodge compound?  We can attack both groups at the same time or will we need to assault two places?
> 
> OOC:  Sorry, but I can't seem to find that answer in the coversation.
> 
> Hawkeye




Dolian shakes his head "Not exactly.  Their garrison is in City Hall, which is located next to the Tiger Lodge.  An attack on one will bring reinforcements from the other"


----------



## Falkus (Jun 23, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  Dolian says that Gebereth lives in a manor adjacent to the Tiger Lodge.  He also mentions open balconies.
> 
> I think we need to stealthily enter through an upper floor and work our way through the building until we find him.  The plan gets fast and loose after that.  We want to hold their attention for as long as we can but not so long that we can't get out.
> 
> One idea is for Devan or Alethia to memorize a Wind Walk spell (6th) combined with an Invisibility Sphere (3rd), or something similar by Maggie.  We enter in gaseous form and move through the building until we find our target.  We then find a 'safe' place to materialize nearby (takes 5 rounds), kick in the door, and whup his @ss.




"As plans go, I think this one is fairly solid," said Dyria.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 23, 2007)

Alethia grinned at the pun. "Hmmm. It's at least as solid as any ethereal spell." she shot back.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 24, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Dolian shakes his head "Not exactly.  Their garrison is in City Hall, which is located next to the Tiger Lodge.  An attack on one will bring reinforcements from the other"




"So our decision is to either assualt the more physical or more mystical first? 

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 24, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "So our decision is to either assualt the more physical or more mystical first?
> 
> Hawkeye




Dolian answers "No, more like the traitors or the enemy.  Most of the Thayan presence are non-wizard military, and some of the Tiger Lodge warriors have magical abilities.  In fact, it seems that large numbers of them have recently developed skills with fire magic:

Hearing that, Maggie suddenly looks embarrassed "Oh, no, I forgot to tell you. I was so busy dealing with the ship and the rest and forgot to tell you than I finished examining those wands the Tiger Lodge warriors were going to use.  They do not work like normal wands.  they enhance and alter the power of the user, who must be able to channel energy into them.  They way they work on a more specific level reminds me of Murdoch's rods.  The sudden ability to channel fey energy might have some connection to whatever they did to block the nature spirits."


----------



## kirinke (Jun 24, 2007)

ooc
Would the forgotten realms have the equivalent of the Unseelie court? I mean, you did mention Oberon and he's typically portrayed as the king of the Seelie or Bright Court.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 24, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> Would the forgotten realms have the equivalent of the Unseelie court? I mean, you did mention Oberon and he's typically portrayed as the king of the Seelie or Bright Court.




It does.  In fact ,Zura is known to be associated with it, and possibly the Master of Nature as well.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 24, 2007)

ooc
Ack. Too many bad-guys.... I needs a list of em, cuz I can't remember them all!   Seriously. I do need a list of the current bad-guys we're faced with. Please? Please with sugar on top? 

There seems to be alot of em. (Which one of those twice damned dudes had power over fire? Does Alethia sense Abarax around?)

IC:

"Fey energy?" Alethia looks up. "Maybe they've made a deal with the Unseelie court. From what I've read, they're always looking for ways to undermine the Seelie Court's allies." she said looking grim. "After all, we know that the Unseelie court was involved in the problems in Waterdeep. Wouldn't be too much of a stretch for them to be mucking about here."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 25, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Hearing that, Maggie suddenly looks embarrassed "Oh, no, I forgot to tell you. I was so busy dealing with the ship and the rest and forgot to tell you than I finished examining those wands the Tiger Lodge warriors were going to use.  They do not work like normal wands.  they enhance and alter the power of the user, who must be able to channel energy into them.  They way they work on a more specific level reminds me of Murdoch's rods.  The sudden ability to channel fey energy might have some connection to whatever they did to block the nature spirits."




"interesting...Maggie, do you think I could use them without harming the nature spirits"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 25, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> "interesting...Maggie, do you think I could use them without harming the nature spirits"




'Probably.  The actual magical construction is quite conventional -- quite efficient, too -- nothing demonic about it.  If they had made it here...they would have made it just like that.  Each is usable only a few times a day, but we found several.  Perhaps when I have time I can combine their into one device that lacks that limitation.  They increase the power of your blast a bit, and change its properties to resemble that of a standard third-circle wizard's fireball (i.e. it gets the range and radius of an fb, becomes fire damage, and does +2d6 dmg...you cannot apply the extra damage to another kind of blast.)"


----------



## kirinke (Jun 25, 2007)

"Here's another thought. Maybe the Tiger clan warriors haven't developed any fey powers at all. We know that the Thayans are well versed in creating magical items. Hell, they sell their wares at every enclave they set up. Perhaps the Red Wizards themselves have given the Tiger clan warriors magical items that mimic the Witches powers and found someway to block the nature spirits from helping the Witches as well." Alethia offered.


----------



## frostrune (Jun 25, 2007)

Timrin looks directly at Maggie but appears to be speaking to everyone, "Forgive me.  I do know how you love to discover new toys, I'm just not sure what this has to do planning an assault."

"To answer your question Shando.  I am proposing an assualt on Gebereth's manor.  It is attached to the Tiger lodge compound."

"If some of us are uneasy with the 'wind walk' idea, perhaps a simpler combination of invisibility and flight to get us to a roof or balcony.  We then enter the building and hunt Geberath.  A couple of spells to render traps and locks useless might be helpful as well."

OOC:  Sorry everyone.  I was away for a few days.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 26, 2007)

"MAggie, I'll take the rods - they may turn out to be useful."

"Timrin, a mass fly spell may be more advisable, you would have more control over your movement."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 26, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> "MAggie, I'll take the rods - they may turn out to be useful."
> 
> "Timrin, a mass fly spell may be more advisable, you would have more control over your movement."




Maggie reaches into her bag and pulls out a bundle of rods, then tosses it to Murdoch.

Haggai interrupts "We can provide the flying and invisibility magic for everyone.  You can save your magic for the battle itself."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 26, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin looks directly at Maggie but appears to be speaking to everyone, "Forgive me.  I do know how you love to discover new toys, I'm just not sure what this has to do planning an assault."
> 
> "To answer your question Shando.  I am proposing an assualt on Gebereth's manor.  It is attached to the Tiger lodge compound."
> 
> ...




Maggie looks hurt, easily bruised by Timrin's disapproval.

"Sorry...They might be useful, though.  I can take care of lock-opening magic.  I keep a wand around for that."


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 27, 2007)

"So how long before we go?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 28, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "So how long before we go?
> 
> Hawkeye




(It seems that you guys are ready to go).  

Dolian leaves to prepare the others, with only one further request "I know that your ship is delaying the Thayans.  I ask that you slightly change your objective to protecting the moonbeam ritual, even if that means directly engaging the Thayan forces.  If they manage to disrupt the ritual, the city will likely be irrecoverable in the short-to-medium term.  Good luck and godspeed everyone.  May the next time the sun rises be over a free Mulsantir"

Haggai makes everyone invisible and flying, and you move to the balcony of Geberath's manor, as planned.  Maggie is using detect magic (she has the vatic gaze feat that grants it at will), and helps Murdoch Devour Magic (yay for more at will spells) an alarm spell and a couple rune traps, then casts a knock spell to open the door.  It leads directly to his study.  The walls are full of bookshelves, hung weapons, and stuffed monster heads, the most impressive being that of a red dragon, hung between two rare sabre-tooth cat heads above the fireplace.  The dragon's tongue is slightly elevated and bright red flames constantly emanate from under the tongue.  The fire does not seem to burn it at all.  The tiger heads burn similarly, matching the clan's logo.  Expensive red tapestries adorn the floor, but you notice that one fails to cover the edges of what appears to be a runed circle set into the floor.  It sees that the border, about a foot wide, and is the runed part, is made of a dark-colored metal instead of wood.  It looks like the transport devices on Sarkon, but you don't see the glowey red hemispherical crystal that controls it.  There are empty couches, some chairs, and a table among them.  There is a desk with scattered papers on it, as well as books about fey magic and some business records.


----------



## frostrune (Jun 28, 2007)

Prior to our leaving...

Devan will cast heroes feast (immunity to poison, immunity to fear, +1 morale bonus to hit, +1 morale bonus to WILL saves, +11 temporary hitpoints)

Timrin:  Resist Energy- fire, DR 30, 150 minutes; Resist energy - cold, DR 20, 80 minutes; Spell Resistance SR 27, 15 minutes; Deathward (instantaneous effect on armor)

Devan:  Protection vs Energy - fire, 180 hp, 150 minutes; Resist energy - acid DR 30, 150 minutes; Spell Imuunity - major missle, silence, hold person; 15 minutes; Deathward - 8 minutes

Maggie: Protection vs Energy - fire, 180 hp, 150 minutes; Resist energy - ? DR 20, 80 minutes; Spell Imuunity - (3 spells of her choosing 4th level or less); 15 minutes; Deathward - 15 minutes

Dyria: Resist Energy- fire, DR 30, 150 minutes; Resist energy - ?, DR 20, 80 minutes; Spell Resistance SR 27, 15 minutes;


Devan and Timrin are taking no chances.  They are loaded for a big fight.

It's go time.


----------



## frostrune (Jun 28, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (It seems that you guys are ready to go).
> 
> Dolian leaves to prepare the others, with only one further request "I know that your ship is delaying the Thayans.  I ask that you slightly change your objective to protecting the moonbeam ritual, even if that means directly engaging the Thayan forces.  If they manage to disrupt the ritual, the city will likely be irrecoverable in the short-to-medium term.  Good luck and godspeed everyone.  May the next time the sun rises be over a free Mulsantir"
> 
> Haggai makes everyone invisible and flying, and you move to the balcony of Geberath's manor, as planned.  Maggie is using detect magic (she has the vatic gaze feat that grants it at will), and helps Murdoch Devour Magic (yay for more at will spells) an alarm spell and a couple rune traps, then casts a knock spell to open the door.  It leads directly to his study.  The walls are full of bookshelves, hung weapons, and stuffed monster heads, the most impressive being that of a red dragon, hung between two rare sabre-tooth cat heads above the fireplace.  The dragon's tongue is slightly elevated and bright red flames constantly emanate from under the tongue.  The fire does not seem to burn it at all.  The tiger heads burn similarly, matching the clan's logo.  Expensive red tapestries adorn the floor, but you notice that one fails to cover the edges of what appears to be a runed circle set into the floor.  It sees that the border, about a foot wide, and is the runed part, is made of a dark-colored metal instead of wood.  It looks like the transport devices on Sarkon, but you don't see the glowey red hemispherical crystal that controls it.  There are empty couches, some chairs, and a table among them.  There is a desk with scattered papers on it, as well as books about fey magic and some business records.




Timrin immediately moves across the room to guard any entrances with Devan hanging back with Maggie to assist her in learning what she can.

"Move quickly," Timrin admonishes, "Find what you can then we need to move on.  Dolian and the others are waiting for us to pick a fight."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 28, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin immediately moves across the room to guard any entrances with Devan hanging back with Maggie to assist her in learning what she can.
> 
> "Move quickly," Timrin admonishes, "Find what you can then we need to move on.  Dolian and the others are waiting for us to pick a fight."



'

There is no sign of security activity, but what do you do in the room?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 29, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> '
> There is no sign of security activity, but what do you do in the room?




Murdoch will go to the books on fey magic and take them (he will use his detect magic at will activity to check anything suspicious).

OCC: Murdoch should have some bonus HP from devour magic...just a reminder in case we fight.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 29, 2007)

ooc:
I take it that Alethia stayed behind or is helping with the moonbeam ritual?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 29, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> I take it that Alethia stayed behind or is helping with the moonbeam ritual?




She can come with if she wants.  It seems they have the actual ritual (which Alethia has never done before anyway) covered.  As I said, she can do things at the cost of more rest later, and at the risk of starting to take damage if things get especially hairy.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 29, 2007)

ooc:
Timrin would probably make her stay. From the sounds of it, she'd most likely be a liability in a fight, considering the weakened state she's in. She's also no fool and would know that. 

IC
Forced to stay out of the fight, Alethia sat on the edge of her cot as Naverone relayed the information of the room to her. Her eyes narrowed thoughtfully as he showed her an image of the room in detail. 

_*Check the stuffed animals.*_ Alethia said, after Naverone relayed the information and picture of the room to her. _*They might be hiding something other than pretty smoke and glowing lights.*_


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 29, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Murdoch will go to the books on fey magic and take them (he will use his detect magic at will activity to check anything suspicious).
> 
> OCC: Murdoch should have some bonus HP from devour magic...just a reminder in case we fight.





He has an extra 35.  He ate a symbol spell.  He takes the books from the desk.  Most of the weapons on the wall are magical.  The heads all have weak alteration magic, probably to preserve them.  The flames are illusory, and the dragon head has some additional enchantment magic coming from under the tongue.  All of the books have small amounts of alteration, too, also probably for preserving them.  Some of the books also radiate small amounts of other magic, which Maggie says means they have either spells or rituals in them, and the scribed incantations are themselves inherently magical.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 29, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Timrin would probably make her stay. If I'm guessing right from the list of buffs he posted. She's probably looking half-dead on her feet. She and Naverone will act as relay and grouse alot.
> 
> IC
> ...




(OOC Table Talk: This could take a while/be important)


Also ,I assume that Shando and sarah will be there even though they didn't get buffed, right?  (Of course, VOP comes with a ton of buffs and Sarah has plenty of self-buffing class abilities)


----------



## kirinke (Jun 29, 2007)

_*The papers on the desk as well. Take them. All of them. Even if they're not magical, they may have valuable information on them.*_ Alethia told the others through Naverone.


----------



## frostrune (Jun 29, 2007)

OOC:  Kirinke, Timrin may have suggested you stay out of the fight but I wouldn't push it.  Your call on if you want in.  I don't want to ruin somebody else's fun.

I also assume Shando and his new 'bodyguard' are here.  And you are correct on the buff spells.  With the exception of Maggie, the buffs we really divied out to those without other means or who were likely to get attacked a lot (always Dyria and I).  Maggie... well you know... Timrin wouldn't be Timrin without being overprotective.  


IC:  Devan says, "We cannot take all of this now.  We would waste precious minutes on our wards and ultimately put the resistance in danger."

And Timrin finishes, "We need to find Gebereth and get this 'distraction' started.  Grab the immediate stuff from his desk and lets go."


----------



## Falkus (Jun 29, 2007)

Dyria nodded at Timrin, then grabbed the papers and records on the desk, and quickly stuffed them into a handy bag. No time to sort or examine them, that could be done later. "Got 'em," she said (assuming no traps go off in her face). "Let's get going."


----------



## kirinke (Jun 29, 2007)

ooc:
Heh. Unlike Dyria, she will listen to suggestions, especially if they make alot of sense. Besides, this is apart of the blessing/curse of being possessed by a redeemed fiend. Can't be in all of the fights.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 29, 2007)

OOC:  Sorry,work and illness have been keeping my busy.

Sarah will manifest Energy adaption which gives her ER 20 vs Fire, Acid, Cold and Electricity.  She also manifests Force screen which gives her +4 to her AC for a total of 39.  Thats 8 total PP, giving her a total of 60 left.

Shando will just be Shando.      

IC:

Shando, with Sarah in tow moves up to flank the door that Sir Timrin is guarding.

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 30, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> He has an extra 35.  He ate a symbol spell.  He takes the books from the desk.  Most of the weapons on the wall are magical.  The heads all have weak alteration magic, probably to preserve them.  The flames are illusory, and the dragon head has some additional enchantment magic coming from under the tongue.  All of the books have small amounts of alteration, too, also probably for preserving them.  Some of the books also radiate small amounts of other magic, which Maggie says means they have either spells or rituals in them, and the scribed incantations are themselves inherently magical.




If there is a morningstar or any simple weapon on the wall, Murdoch will take them (say about 10 lbs of the one radiating the strongest magic). He'll also grab the papers on the desk, with the books on few lore, and skim through them.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 1, 2007)

Timrin seems ready to move on but he asks Maggie, "What about that ring?  Anything we need to worry about?", referring to the metal ring reminiscent of Sarkon technology.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 1, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin seems ready to move on but he asks Maggie, "What about that ring?  Anything we need to worry about?", referring to the metal ring reminiscent of Sarkon technology.




"Worry, probably not...they are used for transportation.  Its more of an opportunity than a risk though.  These usually lead to single a specific place, and considering where it is located, it probably leads to an important place."


----------



## frostrune (Jul 1, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Worry, probably not...they are used for transportation.  Its more of an opportunity than a risk though.  These usually lead to single a specific place, and considering where it is located, it probably leads to an important place."




Timrin's voice takes on a note of impatience but you are unsure if it derives from the urgency of the mission or the inuendo if Maggie's response.

"Commander, are you suggesting we try and use it?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 1, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin's voice takes on a note of impatience but you are unsure if it derives from the urgency of the mission or the inuendo if Maggie's response.
> 
> "Commander, are you suggesting we try and use it?"




"Well, without the control crystal, we can't.  I know very little about these devices, and in my admittedly not that humble at the moment opinion I know more about these things than anyone outside of Cronos' dominion.  And THAT means that Geberath is almost certainly closely associated to Cronos, or else he would never have been able to obtain the knowledge to build such a thing." Oh, and I think at this point, Timmy, you can call me Maggie.  Besides, I am pretty sure they took away my rank when we left.  Part of me wants to emphasize the illegitimacy of all that, but part of me just gets sad remembering that I am probably classified by the my city as a deserter and a traitor.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 1, 2007)

Alethia ground her teeth in frustration. _*Maggie, Timrin, try to remember, we have another primary objective here. Secure the city first. Which means, mixing it up with Gebereth, getting rid of the Thayans and then dealing with what's beyond that ring. *_ She said through Naverone, who cheerfully reproduced her frustration and tone of voice mentally._* Oh, could someone examine that dragon thing? Naverone said there was additional enchantment under the tongue or something.*_


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 2, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia ground her teeth in frustration. _*Maggie, Timrin, try to remember, we have another primary objective here. Secure the city first. Which means, mixing it up with Gebereth, getting rid of the Thayans and then dealing with what's beyond that ring. *_ She said through Naverone, who cheerfully reproduced her frustration and tone of voice mentally._* Oh, could someone examine that dragon thing? Naverone said there was additional enchantment under the tongue or something.*_




Maggie hesitantly reaches in there.  She knows the fire is illusory, but it's still disconcerting.  lifts the tongue up, and it stays up.  Beneath it is the glowing red hemispherical control crystal for the ring, which lights up as soon as Maggie touches the crystal.  "I can activate it, if you want.  It does not seem to have any other functions other than transporting those inside to another location.  I can't tell where exactly."


----------



## frostrune (Jul 2, 2007)

Timrin's eyes narrow at the same time you get the mental buzz from Naverone.  He seems to reconsider his words and offers an apologetic smile to Maggie.

"Grab the crystal and lets continue.  At least he won't be able to use it to escape."

"Now... let's go find the snake."

Before opening the door, he decides to detect evil trough it.  If he detects nothing, he will open it and look out.

"Shando, would you take the lead at this point?  Your stealth may give us an advance warning of what lies ahead."


OOC:  I'm proposing Shando creeps ahead of the group about 30-40' and relaying back what he sees.

Proposed marching order:  Shando -- Timrin & Dyria -- Sarah, Maggie, Murdoch -- Devan


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 2, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin's eyes narrow at the same time you get the mental buzz from Naverone.  He seems to reconsider his words and offers an apologetic smile to Maggie.
> 
> "Grab the crystal and lets continue.  At least he won't be able to use it to escape."
> 
> ...




Maggie says "I can't just grab it, it is embedded into the dragon head.  I'd have to disassemble it and keep a piece.  It could take a while."

Meanwhile, forward scouting indicates that there is no one on the second floor at all, although there are the sights and sounds of what seem to be household servants upstairs.  Speaking of servants, a cleaning lady is headed upstairs.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 2, 2007)

Timrin's brows furrow as he sucks in a deep breath born of frustration.

"We cannot spare the time to disassemble it.  Can we trap or ward it such that something bad happens if he tries to use it?"

Devan shakes his head, "Not I."

Timrin looks hopefully at Maggie but doesn't expect she would have such things prepared today.

More bad news rolls in from Shando a few seconds later when he relays Gebereth is nowhere to be found on this floor.

"Dammit!" Timrin curses.  "Now what?"

"Proceed down to the lower floor or take a leap into the unknown?"

OOC:  I'm still operating under the assumption we need to make a big, visible distraction within the city to help the resistance.  DM-Matt, Is this correct?


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 2, 2007)

"Can someone place this woman to sleep or should I just try to knock her out before she raises an alarm?"

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 2, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin's brows furrow as he sucks in a deep breath born of frustration.
> 
> "We cannot spare the time to disassemble it.  Can we trap or ward it such that something bad happens if he tries to use it?"
> 
> ...




You need to attract the forces of Tiger Lodge and the Thayans, and especially need to kill Geberath.  That may or may not require a flashy confrontation in the streets.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 3, 2007)

Aaaaaaaaaanywho.......


----------



## frostrune (Jul 3, 2007)

OOC:  If it is up to me, I suggest we continue to work our way through the manor trying to avoid raising the alarm until something 'big' presents itself.  If the manor proves empty move on to the Tiger Lodge itself.  That ought to stir something up.

We need to engage and occupy their forces for a time, particularly the big baddies.  If we can't find Gebereth, we need to move down the food chain.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 3, 2007)

Shando hides in a convenient spot, waiting for the cleaning woman to make it up the stairs, then attacks her, nonlethal, trying to knock her out before she can raise an alarm.   :\ 

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Jul 3, 2007)

When in doubt, set something on fire. A nice cheery blaze would draw some notice when it comes time to become the center attention.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 4, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando hides in a convenient spot, waiting for the cleaning woman to make it up the stairs, then attacks her, nonlethal, trying to knock her out before she can raise an alarm.   :\
> 
> Hawkeye




Shando manages to do this, but now he's standing in the hallway overlooking downstairs, with an unconscious cleaning woman in need of stashing.  Meanwhile, it still seems form up there at least that there isn't really anyone of import aorund,  That does, however, beg the question of where Gebereth his guard, and his family ARE exactly?


----------



## kirinke (Jul 5, 2007)

Alethia pressed her lips together, thinking, trying to figure out Geberath's likely wherabouts. "Try the lodge." she said finally. "If nothing else, they may have used the ring gate." She said outloud, knowing that Naverone would relay the information. "Is there any way of knowing if that gate has been used recently?" she asked.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 5, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia pressed her lips together, thinking, trying to figure out Geberath's likely wherabouts. "Try the lodge." she said finally. "If nothing else, they may have used the ring gate." She said outloud, knowing that Naverone would relay the information. "Is there any way of knowing if that gate has been used recently?" she asked.




"A way may exist, but we don't know enough about how they work to determine that."


----------



## kirinke (Jul 5, 2007)

"Damnit!" Alethia snarled. "You're choice Timrin. Ring or Lodge. Geberath has an equal chance of being in either."


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 5, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Shando manages to do this, but now he's standing in the hallway overlooking downstairs, with an unconscious cleaning woman in need of stashing.  Meanwhile, it still seems form up there at least that there isn't really anyone of import aorund,  That does, however, beg the question of where Gebereth his guard, and his family ARE exactly?




Shando will carry her back to the room they entered the building in.

"We need to tie her up and gag her I guess.  Does anyone get the feeling that we might be expected?

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Jul 5, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando will carry her back to the room they entered the building in.
> 
> "We need to tie her up and gag her I guess.  Does anyone get the feeling that we might be expected?




"Aren't we always?"  Timrin says without a hint of humor.  His patience is obviously wearing thin.

"Let's move quickly to the lodge.  If that's empty, something is obviously wrong.  We will need to call off Dolian's raid."

"Agreed?"


OOC:  I know something is up with that teleport circle but I can't think of a single, in-game reason for Timrin to use it.  His orders are to engage and hold an enemy force.  Zipping off to God knows where makes no sense to him.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 7, 2007)

Shando drags the woman back into the room, and suddenly her shoe glows and energy arcs to a number of object in the room. Shando accidently pulls the woman out of her shoe, which remains in place as a field of red energy forms around the walls and blocks the door and windows. 

Alarmed, Maggie says: "Dammit.  A multipoint magical field.  I couldn't detect the other components because they have virtually no energy themselves.  The final component, when put into place, provides all the energy, and the others just channel it."

You hear noises that you suspect are people running upstairs.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 7, 2007)

"Perfect," Alethia curses, hands clenching helplessly as Naverone relays the information. She murmurs a quick prayer to Selune, hoping that her friends can make it out of this mess. "The chain may be strong, the wall may be thick, but one point is weak. Try to destroy one of the points!"

Naverone relays the suggestion.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 7, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Perfect," Alethia curses, hands clenching helplessly as Naverone relays the information. She murmurs a quick prayer to Selune, hoping that her friends can make it out of this mess. "The chain may be strong, the wall may be thick, but one point is weak. Try to destroy one of the points!"




"Wait, let me see if I can do something". Murdoch approaches the shoe and will attempt to devour its magic.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 7, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> "Wait, let me see if I can do something". Murdoch approaches the shoe and will attempt to devour its magic.




The field wavers, but it seems that he cant divert energy fast enough to collapse it.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 7, 2007)

"What about a disentigrate spell or something similar?" Alethia asked.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 7, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "What about a disentigrate spell or something similar?" Alethia asked.




Maggie says "That would have been useful if i had one prepared.  I was more thinking about blasting _groups_."


----------



## kirinke (Jul 8, 2007)

"If you can, try to destroy some of the other objects that funnel the spell. That might be easier." she closed her eyes. "Good luck," she added.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 8, 2007)

"No time!",  Timrin hisses.

"We are all still invisible except Shando <because he attacked>.  Everyone hide.  Shando, shadow step outside the barrier and hide."  

"You'll hear a fight if it starts."

"With any luck they'll simply see the unconcious maid and lower the ward to investigate.  Then.... we hit them in a rush."


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 9, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "No time!",  Timrin hisses.
> 
> "We are all still invisible except Shando <because he attacked>.  Everyone hide.  Shando, shadow step outside the barrier and hide."
> 
> ...




A number of Tiger Clan warriors rush up the stairs, and are surprised to see the maid but none of you.  One says "Perhaps we should try to enter and investiage"  Another responds "No.  Lord Geberath was clear.  If the ward is activated, the intruders are present, and we must contain them.  We cannot defeat them in a direct battle.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 9, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "No time!",  Timrin hisses.
> 
> "We are all still invisible except Shando <because he attacked>.  Everyone hide.  Shando, shadow step outside the barrier and hide."
> 
> ...




A number of Tiger Clan warriors rush up the stairs, and are surprised to see the maid but none of you.  One says "Perhaps we should try to enter and investigate"  Another responds "No.  Lord Geberath was clear.  If the ward is activated, the intruders are present, and we must contain them.  We cannot defeat them in a direct battle.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 9, 2007)

OOC:  Well, it was_ almost _ a good idea.    Did Shando's shadow step work?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 9, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> A number of Tiger Clan warriors rush up the stairs, and are surprised to see the maid but none of you.  One says "Perhaps we should try to enter and investigate"  Another responds "No.  Lord Geberath was clear.  If the ward is activated, the intruders are present, and we must contain them.  We cannot defeat them in a direct battle.




Murdoch will position himself for maximum impact. He says telepathically: "_I can make myself invisible at will. I can blast them with acid, and finish them up with Shando's help. Any objections?"_

OCC: By the way, Murdoch can see invisibility, so he should be ok not to hit his comrades.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 10, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  Well, it was_ almost _ a good idea.    Did Shando's shadow step work?




No.  He had to hide while IN the barrier.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 10, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Murdoch will position himself for maximum impact. He says telepathically: "_I can make myself invisible at will. I can blast them with acid, and finish them up with Shando's help. Any objections?"_
> 
> OCC: By the way, Murdoch can see invisibility, so he should be ok not to hit his comrades.




Murdoch cannot attack through the field.  One of the Tiger Clan warriors, however, impulsively summons up a ball of flames into his hand, and throws it into the field.  It bounces off and wounds him.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 10, 2007)

ooc:
You did say that Naverone's mental powers were in effect. Could he somehow influence these warriors into thinking it was ok to lower the shield and investigate? Demons, even redeemed demons are good at that.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 10, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> You did say that Naverone's mental powers were in effect. Could he somehow influence these warriors into thinking it was ok to lower the shield and investigate? Demons, even redeemed demons are good at that.




He could if he were there, but his remote abilities are limited to sensing and communicating.  He cant use offensive magics like mind control through these senses.  Also, it is not known if they even CAN drop the field.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 10, 2007)

OOC:  Did Shando's dimension door work?  Do we know if we can teleport out?

We need to move on before our buffs expire.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 10, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  Did Shando's dimension door work?  Do we know if we can teleport out?
> 
> We need to move on before our buffs expire.





As I said previously, it did not, so you probably cannot.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 10, 2007)

"Maggie, can you make illusions of the group running in the opposite direction?" Alethia asked, hoping that it might work. "As in, decoy much?" she inquired pointedly.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 10, 2007)

Murdock will use his flee the scene invocation to dimension door out of the field. He should be able to remain invisible if he's able to use his invocation.

If unsuccessful, he'll lower the power of one of his vitriolic blasts (say only 1d6), and see if the acid generated can indirectly damage one of the metal  field anchors - basically, he'll target a point over a metal anchor, and let the acid trickle down (OCC: of course, this "indirect" attempt is to avoid getting injured).


----------



## frostrune (Jul 10, 2007)

Tiimrin moves closer to Maggie, still invisible but no longer worried about hiding.  "We can't get through this thing can we?" he whispers somewhat rhetorically.  "We've been given no choice but to use the teleport circle then; probably right into another trap?  Might as well go now while we're at full strength," he shrugs.

"How does it work?" he asks grimly.

OOC:  Another #@#@$# ambush    

The plan.... Use the portal and do what we can from there.  Probably a big ambush on the other side.  Timrin will go first (because he's the anoying paladin and he insists) followed by Devan, Murdoch, Dyria, Shando, Sarah, and Maggie.  In the meantime, relay the problems through Naverone to the flying HQ to let them know the plan is going to hell and to probably expect trouble.  Alethia do you have a sending you can use?  I would suggest warning Dolian and his rebels of our trap.  His planned assault may be in big trouble and we are currently little help.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 11, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Shando drags the woman back into the room, and suddenly her shoe glows and energy arcs to a number of object in the room. Shando accidently pulls the woman out of her shoe, which remains in place as a field of red energy forms around the walls and blocks the door and windows.




_Naverone, tell one of the casters to try the floor.  It doesn't seemed to be covered by the field._

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 11, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> _Naverone, tell one of the casters to try the floor.  It doesn't seemed to be covered by the field._
> 
> Hawkeye




This does not work either.  The field extends below the floor.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 11, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Murdock will use his flee the scene invocation to dimension door out of the field. He should be able to remain invisible if he's able to use his invocation.
> 
> If unsuccessful, he'll lower the power of one of his vitriolic blasts (say only 1d6), and see if the acid generated can indirectly damage one of the metal  field anchors - basically, he'll target a point over a metal anchor, and let the acid trickle down (OCC: of course, this "indirect" attempt is to avoid getting injured).




The field covers the anchors.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 11, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Tiimrin moves closer to Maggie, still invisible but no longer worried about hiding.  "We can't get through this thing can we?" he whispers somewhat rhetorically.  "We've been given no choice but to use the teleport circle then; probably right into another trap?  Might as well go now while we're at full strength," he shrugs.
> 
> "How does it work?" he asks grimly.
> 
> ...




"Step inside, and I'll do the rest.  Here goes..."

Maggie activates the ring (giving people time to get into it).  Like on Sarkon, the ring and ring-shaped energy arise from the floor and engulf everyone. Everyone appears in a cave.  Red crystals cover the walls and form stalagmites and stalactites.  They radiate black energy.  Three hallways lead out of this room.  A control crystal is visible on a pedestal near the matching rings.  

You hear an echoing voice "Miss Avari...I knew you would come to answer my offer...now tell me, brave heroes, has your benefactor told you why she REALLY asked you to kill me, and today, of all days?"


Naverone loses contact with them as soon as they teleport, but he has a very negative premonition about the situation.  He visualizes a MASSIVE explosion in a crystal cave with the rest of the group inside.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 11, 2007)

"You know what?" Dyria replied back, to the hidden, echoey voice. "I honestly don't care what you have to say. And even if I did, I wouldn't believe it."


----------



## kirinke (Jul 11, 2007)

Naverone calls out to Fin, his voice tight and tense as he explains the situation. He then relays the information to the the rebels. "Gods damn it all to hell!" Alethia snarls, clenching her fist helplessly. 

"Try to reistablish contact with them, please Naverone." she pleads.

_*I'll try. They may be out of my range....*_ Naverone said, searching for his lost companions.

"I should have gone with them," she mutters, trying to get up, but as a wave of dizziness overcomes her, she is forced to sit down. "Damn, damn it!"


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 11, 2007)

Is Murdoch getting anything from his dark foresight?


----------



## frostrune (Jul 11, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Step inside, and I'll do the rest.  Here goes..."
> 
> Maggie activates the ring (giving people time to get into it).  Like on Sarkon, the ring and ring-shaped energy arise from the floor and engulf everyone. Everyone appears in a cave.  Red crystals cover the walls and form stalagmites and stalactites.  They radiate black energy.  Three hallways lead out of this room.  A control crystal is visible on a pedestal near the matching rings.
> 
> ...







> "You know what?" Dyria replied back, to the hidden, echoey voice. "I honestly don't care what you have to say. And even if I did, I wouldn't believe it."




Timrin strides forward a few steps (15') hoping to put some separation between himself and the main group.  He begins detecting evil as he speaks.

"We don't work for Miss Avari, Gebereth.  We work against your hidden masters.  Your rule of Mulsantir is over.  I would accept your surrender... or do battle, as you prefer?"



OOC:  remember, some of us may still be invisible.  Basically anyone who hasn't attacked.  Are those 'black crystal stactites' evil?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 12, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin strides forward a few steps (15') hoping to put some separation between himself and the main group.  He begins detecting evil as he speaks.
> 
> "We don't work for Miss Avari, Gebereth.  We work against your hidden masters.  Your rule of Mulsantir is over.  I would accept your surrender... or do battle, as you prefer?"
> 
> ...




They are in fact very evil.

Sara whispers "A fey nexis!  They DO exist.  This is what powers our local witch magicks, what manefests the spirits.  They corrupted it.  That is how they did all this!"

(yes, you are mostly invisible, but Geberath still could see the rings operating)

Dark Foresight shows flashes of a number of Tiger Clan warriors down here, as well as Khalid and Geberath...well, someone that looks like Geberath...he has slimy fur now though...and fangs...and flaming eyes...and a face much like a bear.  The image reminds Murdoch of the images of the Master of Nature in the temple on Sarkon...the only one of the Twice-Damned (other than Abarax) you don't have the banesword with you for (It is with Fin)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 12, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Dark Foresight shows flashes of a number of Tiger Clan warriors down here, as well as Khalid and Geberath...well, someone that looks like Geberath...he has slimy fur now though...and fangs...and flaming eyes...and a face much like a bear.  The image reminds Murdoch of the images of the Master of Nature in the temple on Sarkon...the only one of the Twice-Damned (other than Abarax) you don't have the banesword with you for (It is with Fin)




Using Naverone as the channel, Murdoch contacts his comrades in the flying citadel: "Fin, Barnak, get that sword in Tim's hands, otherwise we won't be of this world much longer". Murdoch also relays what he saw to his companions in the same predicament as he is... 

OCC: If I am not mistaken, Fin still has 1 wish left from his sword of three wishes. Worse comes to worse, he can use the wish to emulate a buffed up teleport object on the banesword that could bypass any teleport barriers...


----------



## frostrune (Jul 12, 2007)

OOC:  Just get Fin here and take that fight off stage.  Didn't we learn that we can't hurt one of these dudes without the proper sword?  Or was that just the powers of the Master of War?

Didn't we also just drop contact with Naverone?  We are cut off.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 12, 2007)

Hmm. Could Alethia or Naverone be able to think of this on their own? One wish to get them there with the sword....


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 13, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  Just get Fin here and take that fight off stage.  Didn't we learn that we can't hurt one of these dudes without the proper sword?  Or was that just the powers of the Master of War?
> 
> Didn't we also just drop contact with Naverone?  We are cut off.




You can hurt them, just not keep them down.  The MoW had a specific ability that made all his attacks rolls hit and all attacks rolls against him miss unless negated by the banesword.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 13, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Murdoch also relays what he saw to his companions in the same predicament as he is...




"This whole place has been corrupted the crystals reek of evil.  If what Murdock says is true, we may be outmatched.  Maggie, can we teleport from here back to the ship?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 13, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "This whole place has been corrupted the crystals reek of evil.  If what Murdock says is true, we may be outmatched.  Maggie, can we teleport from here back to the ship?"




"No.  Not unless we find a way to take down their barrier."


----------



## frostrune (Jul 13, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "No.  Not unless we find a way to take down their barrier."




"How big is this thing <meaning the barrier>?" Timrin says incredulously.  Seeing the sheepish look on Maggie's face he softens his tone.

"If we can't out here we might as well press forward.  Stay alert people this could get real ugly.  Murdock, anyone of those three tunnels look better to you?"


OCC:  He is wondering if Murdock gets a vibe on any of the tunnels with his dark foresight.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 14, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hmm. Could Alethia or Naverone be able to think of this on their own? One wish to get them there with the sword....




Naverone reaches out with his mind, probing the barrier.  He senses strong fey magic, as well as a hint of the Master of nature himself, whose aura (when not disguised) is so powerful that it can be detected from very far away.  He tells Alethia

*
"I have an idea.  But I cannot do this without your permission.  I think I can penetrate the barrier, but not long enough or strong enough to hold it open for another.  We must break through ourselves. I can take the banesword in.  It can attune to me, rather than you, and thus will not conflict with the other banesword.  This all will require that i manefest more fully than ever before, and use a great deal of power.  I think we can defeat him, but it is likely that neither of us will survive.  I have done so many great evils.  I am uncertain that anything can ever redeem me, but I must try.  I must continue to do good.  But I will not let you suffer needlessly for my quest.  Think carefully about this.  Are you wiling to risk it all?"*


----------



## kirinke (Jul 14, 2007)

Alethia considers the request and smiles grimly as she grabs a small piece of paper and writes a brief note on it. 

*This was my choice.* She laid the scrap of paper on the pillow of her cot.


"We both knew that there was little chance of either of us surviving this quest Naverone," Alethia said as she stood and briefly prayed that this would work. "The only thing that was certain was doing our best to save as many lives as we could."

"Let's show our enemies how misguided they are, shall we?" she asked dryly, dismissing the likelyhood of death out of hand. If she died, so be it. She would die well, defending the innocent from those who would take it all away. 

And once more she began to glow with the bright, silvery light that rivaled that of the full moon.


ooc:
Matt, if you have other ideas on what Alethia could be/earn in place of sainthood etc.... I'm willing to work with it, if you are uncomfortable with allowing that template into the mix. My email is Aenilan@aol.com


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 15, 2007)

Table Talk to Kirinke:
[sblock]Play it normally.  Depending on your actions, you will be rewarded[/sblock]

Naverone manefests, causing Alethia to glow brighter than ever before.  Fin's staff appears in front of him, and he grabs it.  The energy form the staff arcs into them, and he absorbs the item entirely, causing it to turn into runed tattoo's like Shando's. He teleport's to Geberath's manor, on the bottom floor.  Alethia becomes aware that the protected area is beneath the manor.  A few soldiers see them, and Naverone blows them up with seemingly minimal effort.  He then kneels down and punches the ground, creating a shockwave that severely-damages the house and creates a fissure.  He flies into the fissures, and punches into a barrier below.  The wall of red energy resists, but slowly and painfully, Naverone gains the upper hand, inching through.

Meanwhile, Murdoch does not get a vibe from the tunnels.  However, a number of fireballs (not the spell, a hurled ball of fire that can hit a single target)  streak from around a corner in one direction, followed by fewer from the other.  Your invisibility, resistance, and other defensive abilities ensure that these do no harm, and it seems that those attacking you cannot see you and are trying to just guess.  Then instead of a fireball, a piece of a crystal streaks towards Sarah, striking her in the stomach and exploding.  She falls.  Whoever threw that probably CAN see you.

Just then, Naverone/Alethia crashes through the ceiling.  To the rest of you, all you know is that there was an explosion in the direction that that crystal came.  Naverone announces his presense quickly enough, however, alerting everyone that Geberath is that way.

Alethia and Naverone hover in a cavern, in which they see Geberath, Khalid, and a number of Tiger Clan warriors.  At the end of the cavern is what appears to  be the center of the fey nexus, where the crystals for a tiger skull like the one in Geberath's logo.  Within the outh is a flaming crystal tiger skull.

Kirinke: You may control Naverone/Alethia.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 15, 2007)

ooc:
We're talking abilities similar to that of a balor, only sanctified right?

IC
Alethia/Naverone looked around, taking quick stock of the situation. They quickly noted the strange skull like formation and it didn't take a sorcerous genius to figure out that the particular formation in question is probably the corruption's focus. 

_*Typical.*_  Naverone/Alethia scowled and snarled telepathically to Timrin and Maggie. _*The skull formation. I'm thinking that it's the corruption's focus. Or a trap. Be careful, but destroy it. *_ 

They then looked at what was Geberath and Khalid. _*"We once told you that you serve a bad master, Khalid." * _  they shouted, their voice echoing off the cavern, causing the lesser creatures allying with the enemy to cringe in fear. A fiend's voice is terrible when aroused and their presence is worse. And both Naverone and Alethia are right irritable.

"And you will learn too late what that service leads to!" and they disappear, only to reappear behind Geberath, the rune-like weapon elogating into a wickedly curved scimitar, which they plunge into the demon-possessed man. 

Alethia/Naverone are enveloped in white hot flames, reminescent of the terrible flames that sheath a balor and it's hard to look at them directly as they are glowing with the even brighter light of the Holy radiance itself. Sprouting from the priestess' back are a pair of horrible, translucent, bat-like wings which shimmer, changing to the beautiful, feathery wings of a solar. Still flaming, the wings envelope the demon Geberath, who screams as the white fire scorches and burns.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 15, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> We're talking abilities similar to that of a balor, only sanctified right?




Assume a good melee attack, a good fire attack, teleportation, telekinesis, telepathy, and some assorted abilities you can make up if you want if they are more or less in line with the concept.  You only have a few round in the form anyway.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 15, 2007)

As they are busy skewering the demonic creature, Alethia smiles as she feels the demonic essence within her shifting and changing in that one wholly selfless act they have both freely chosen to do together, for as the spell that joined them in spirit, so do the actions they both commit reflect on each other. Shared pain, shared joy, shared sin and virtue. 

Alethia's voice rings out in celestial, calling upon the holy light of heaven to cleanse the fey nexus of the horrid evil that has corrupted it. Then in Sylvan, she calls out to the captive, controlled spirits. _*"Fight it my fey friends, fight it! You serve no master but your own, do not bow down to evil's seductive voice!"* _ 

In response, the flames around them brighten to a searingly bright intensity and inch outward, licking at the feet of the surrounding enemy, causing them to catch fire, to burn....

The tiger clan crystal formation begins to shift and crack as a frightening rumble seems to answer her call. Around them disturbing pinpoints of light begin to flicker, to shimmer into existance, thousands upon thousands of them that you can't quite see directly....

The holy radiance seems to bounce and absorb into the red crystals, to fight the black energy it holds. But that appears to be a stalemate, neither side gaining much ground.

Naverone scowls, knowing that they will not have the strength to fight Khalid and decides to draw on an ability that he has never dared try since becoming joined with Alethia. The ability to summon other demons, but which he prays has been sanctified enough to call celestials instead.

He calls on the chief angel who passed judgement and sentenced him to the sanctification ritual. 

_*"Rathanael, save my companions, please.... Even if we die, make sure that they live, help them defeat Khalid and the twice damned I beg of you!"*_ he called out in true humility and anguish, not wanting them to share the fate of Perigeron or the others the twice damned have most assuredly taken.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 15, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> As they are busy skewering the demonic creature, Alethia smiles as she feels the demonic essence within her shifting and changing in that one wholly selfless act they have both freely chosen to do together, for as the spell that joined them in spirit, so do the actions they both commit reflect on each other. Shared pain, shared joy, shared sin and virtue.
> 
> Alethia's voice rings out in celestial, calling upon the holy light of heaven to cleanse the fey nexus of the horrid evil that has corrupted it. Then in Sylvan, she calls out to the captive, controlled spirits. _*"Fight it my fey friends, fight it! You serve no master but your own, do not bow down to evil's seductive voice!"* _
> 
> ...




Naverone is not able to purify the fey nexis...at least not on his own.  It seems that it is being actively sustained.  The summoning is somewhat beside the point...they are more corrupted than imprisoned.  Otherwise, that stuff happens.  You get the sense that his attempt at contacting the spirits and the angel were successful nonetheless.  However, he cannot quite pluck them from he corruption.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 15, 2007)

ooc
Ok. But both Alethia and Naverone are actively fighting that corruption in any case and distracting the enemy long enough for the others to act.

IC
_*"Maggie, Timrin, We can't purify the nexus on our own. You have to destroy the focus! The skull formation is the key!"*_ Alethia/Naverone's voice call out telepathically. _*"We'll keep these misguided fools busy. DESTROY THE SKULL!"*_ they roar through the maelstrom of light and white fire.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 15, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Table Talk to Kirinke:
> [sblock]Play it normally.  Depending on your actions, you will be rewarded[/sblock]
> 
> 
> ...




OOC:  Shando is visible.  His invisibility would have dropped when he attacked the cleaning maid.  So, if anyone would be the subject of that crystal attack, it would probably have been him, unless Sarah saw it coming and jumped in the way or was able to use Dimension Sawp to take Shando's place.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 15, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  Shando is visible.  His invisibility would have dropped when he attacked the cleaning maid.  So, if anyone would be the subject of that crystal attack, it would probably have been him, unless Sarah saw it coming and jumped in the way or was able to use Dimension Sawp to take Shando's place.
> 
> Hawkeye




Oops, I meant Sara.  No h.  Sorry about that.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 15, 2007)

OOC:  OK.  I can see why someone might attack her, given the choice.      Just to be sure that I have this correct:  There are a group of badguys between us and the skull?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 15, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  OK.  I can see why someone might attack her, given the choice.      Just to be sure that I have this correct:  There are a group of badguys between us and the skull?
> 
> Hawkeye




Yes.  Including Khalid and Geberath.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 16, 2007)

The distraction of Naverone appearing in their midst coupled with his fervent scream to destroy the skull spurs the others into motion.

Devan calls upon the power of Helm to cast one of his most powerful dweomers.  Brilliant white energy spreads from his form encomapassing you all.  "The grace of Helm is upon you!" he shouts, "Fight well my friends."  

Holy Aura 

[sblock]Holy Aura
Abjuration [Good]
Level: Clr 8, Good 8 
Components: V, S, F 
Casting Time: 1 standard action 
Range: 20 ft. 
Targets: One creature/level in a 20-ft.-radius burst centered on you 
Duration: 1 round/level (D) 
Saving Throw: See text 
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless) 

A brilliant divine radiance surrounds the subjects, protecting them from attacks, granting them resistance to spells cast by evil creatures, and causing evil creatures to become blinded when they strike the subjects. This abjuration has four effects. 

First, each warded creature gains a *+4 deflection bonus to AC and a +4 resistance bonus on saves.* Unlike protection from evil, this benefit applies against all attacks, not just against attacks by evil creatures. 

Second, each warded creature gains *spell resistance 25 against evil spells and spells cast by evil creatures. * 

Third, the abjuration blocks possession and mental influence, *just as protection from evil * does. 

*Finally, if an evil creature succeeds on a melee attack against a warded creature, the offending attacker is blinded * (Fortitude save negates, as blindness/deafness, but against holy aura’s save DC). 

[/sblock]

He draws his sword as he continues, "Get me close to that Thayan Devil and his Tiger Clan entourage.  I've got a few tricks for him and that hellspawn pony!"

Upon recieving Helm's blessing Timrin looks at Maggie and says, "Well, you heard the demon?  Let's go!"  He immediately takes to the air hoping to circumvent the majority of the Guardsmen and heads right for the crystal.  

[sblock] He hopes to get there with minimal effort but once there he will unload a Smite Evil/ full power attack/ divine might sunder attempt (+17/+6/+1/-5 to hit, 2d6 + 14 + 34 power attack + 17 smite evil + 6 diving might + 2d6 holy, +17 points only applies to the 1st attack) unless Maggie has other ideas. [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Jul 17, 2007)

Alethia/Naverone gripped the sword in a deathlock, intent on ridding the world of this abomination, their wings and the white fire circling both possessed warriors in a deadly dance that neither can easily break free from.

_*"You made a bad bargain Geberath for little gain," *_ Alethia/Naverone snarled out. _*"What did they promise you? Power, wealth? The rule of Rashemen?" *_ they laughed hollowly, the creature before them was what could have happened to them if the die had fallen the other way.  _*"The only thing you will get out of this is death. If you're lucky,"*_ they said pityingly.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 17, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia/Naverone keep hold of the sword, pinning the Master of Nature with the weapon, their wings enveloping him in a feiry coccoon that he can't escape from. They smile grimly at the creature's terrified expression. _ *"How much pain, how many lives have you taken creature?"*_ they ask, their voice terrible indeed as the creature howls, dying....
> 
> _*"It ends," *_ Alethia/Naverone intone as they twist the sword, burying it deep. The light fades from the creature's eyes and as its spirit is consumed by the sword, leaving only the dissected remains of what was once Geberath, who falls to the ground, now a charred husk that crumbles to dust as it hits. _*"Now."*_
> 
> ...




While I am fine with accommodating your more narrativeist than gamist style relative to the others, instakilling geberath with no rolls is not possible.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 17, 2007)

Kao. I'll erase it and save it for if Alethia/Naverone does make their roll.  And if they do, I am so gonna use it. Too good to pass up  

Heh... 
Can't help the narrative style, but I will wait until the die is cast for good or ill before I launch into the wordiness.  

'Sides which, Naverone and Alethia can do a bit of demony taunting this way. In a good way of course.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 17, 2007)

Lacking the ability of independent flight, Dyria opted for a more direct assault. With Timrin heading for the crystal, she chose to guard his back and clear out some of the rabble. With an incoherent battle cry, she plunged into the Tiger Clan Warriors, her whip dagger whirring above her head, seemingly chaotic, yet every motion and move carefully placed.

"Flee! Flee or die by my hand!" she screamed.

OOC: Dyria will try to get within the center of the Tiger Clan Warriors, then use her Death Spiral ability to stun and render helpless as many of them as possible. After that, she'll go on the offensive, using her full attack and crack of doom, tripping as many opponents as possible with her primary attacks.

Shocking evil outsider bane cold iron whip dagger +4: +27/+27/+27/+22/+17/+12
Damage: 1d6 + 17 + 1d6 electricity
Critical: 17-20/x2


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 17, 2007)

Shando has a grim smile on his face as he ignited his Holy Radiance.  "Hyonsu, with me!  Lets show them what the warrior monks of Ilmater can do.  He closes the distance between the group and the Tiger clan warriors.  Sarah does not ignite her Holy Radiance.  She will flank and suport instead while invisible.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 18, 2007)

Now with some direction,the group battles through Geberath's guards.  Devran infuses the group with holy power while the rest hold the line.  

"The grace of Helm is upon you!" he shouts, "Fight well my friends." 


Timrin says: "Well, you heard the demon? Let's go!" 

Maggie answers "Get that skull, I have your back."

Maggie lets herself become visible as she sweeps the enemy lines with a constant stream of lightning that explodes and re-archs with each hit.  They survive, but many are quite injured. 

The invisibility, fire resistance, newfound SR, and other assorted protections continue to render the fireballs ineffective. 

As the ground forces meet, Dryia swings her whips in a flurry of swirling death, slicing through the wounded Tiger Clan warriors.  "Flee! Flee or die by my hand!" she screamed.

Eight go down. Shando and Sarah take down another.  Kayla, four more as she dances through the incoming mob, slashing with both swords and breaking free of the fray, heading towards Geberath.

Murdoch blasts a hole in a wariror with his eldritch blast, felling him.  

At this point, however, the Tiger Clan forces and the PC's on the ground are fully in close quarters.  It seems that Geberath may have brought the bulk of his force down here.  

Meanwhile, while Alethia/Naverone threatens Geberath, Khalid grabs her form behind and throws her accross the room.  She lands on her feet, but now stnads facing the mighty thayan general rather that Geberath.  Geberath uses the opportunity to grow barbed spikes all over his body, and suddenly hurl them all at Kayla.  She is impaled by numerous spikes and is thrown to the ground.  Two of the Tiger Clan warriors, who came from the other direction, manage to tackle Maggie, and try to stop her from casting another spell.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 18, 2007)

Alethia/Naverone grin at the Thayan. "I guess you remember us," they comment dryly and teleport in order to surprise Geberath once more and this time, they keep the master of nature between them and the Thayan. They attack Geberath once more.


ooc:
So does Naverone sense that Geberath is the master of nature and not Khalid?


----------



## frostrune (Jul 18, 2007)

OOC:  I'm assuming Devan follwed Dyria in to the thick of it.  I also assume Timrin spent this 1st round moving into position for a strike on the crystal?

Actions for round 2:  

Timrin will start smashing the crystal.  Does he become visible?  He is cetainly making an attack but it is an inanimate object.

Devan will attempt to move to a point within 40' of Maggie and ready an action to cast a spell when the Tiger Clan warriors begin swarming in.   

HOLY WORD 
[sblock]Holy Word
Evocation [Good, Sonic]
Level: Clr 7, Good 7 
Components: V 
Casting Time: 1 standard action 
Range: 40 ft. 
Area: Nongood creatures in a 40-ft.-radius spread centered on you 
Duration: Instantaneous 
Saving Throw: None or Will negates; see text 
Spell Resistance: Yes 

Any nongood creature within the area that hears the holy word suffers the following ill effects. 

HD Effect 
Equal to caster level Deafened 
Up to caster level -1 Blinded, deafened 
Up to caster level -5 Paralyzed, blinded, deafened 
Up to caster level -10 Killed, paralyzed, blinded, deafened 

The effects are cumulative and concurrent. No saving throw is allowed against these effects. 

Deafened
The creature is deafened for 1d4 rounds. 

Blinded
The creature is blinded for 2d4 rounds. 

Paralyzed
The creature is paralyzed and helpless for 1d10 minutes. 

Killed
Living creatures die. Undead creatures are destroyed. 

Furthermore, if you are on your home plane when you cast this spell, nongood extraplanar creatures within the area are instantly banished back to their home planes. Creatures so banished cannot return for at least 24 hours. This effect takes place regardless of whether the creatures hear the holy word. The banishment effect allows a Will save (at a -4 penalty) to negate. 

Creatures whose HD exceed your caster level are unaffected by holy word.[/sblock]

His intention is to maximize the effect of the spell by including as many warriors as possible within the area (40' radius is HUGE).  He is hoping the warriors are of low enough level (10 HD or less) that they are paralyzed; freeing Maggie and cutting a clear path to the enemy.  He will cast defensively if necessary (+20 Concentration, DC 22).


IC:

Devan fights his way to the front of the line and bravely holds his ground as the Tiger Clan Warriors surge in around him.  He raises his bastard sword as if to strike but instead shouts a of word of celestial perfection.  The word fills your hearts with joyous glory but it has devastating effect on the charging enemy.  A collective scream issues from the throats of those with evil hearts (non-good actually) as the wave of power pulses from Devan out to cover much of the room.  Tiger Clan warriors crumple in heaps or drop their weapons to clutch at their eyes or ears.  The way is clear... for now.


OOC:  Thought I'd go a for a bit of narrative text  .  I'm expecting this spell to devastate the mass of soldiers.  If it doesn't, we are in deep doo doo.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 19, 2007)

OOC:  Just to update Shando's and Sarah's tactics

Shando will Haste.  All attack patterns will start with Stunning fist/Fist of Pharos, unless the target is already stunned from the previous round.  DC for Stunning fist will be 24 (28 if the target is evil)
Shando will be using Dodge against the target he is attacking.  With all current bonuses, that gives him a max AC of 43 against a single target and 42 against the rest.

Attacks will be Flurry: +29+29+29+29+24+19 (unarmed)
Unarmed damage: 4D6+8 (+2d6+1d4 vs Evil)  All damage currently lethal.

Sarah:

AC:  With here base+force screen+the new spell, her AC is 46.
Attacks:  Sarah will attack with Stunning Fist if she either attacks before Shando does or if his target appears unaffected. Her DC is going to be 23
Her initial attacks will also be charged with a Greater Psionic Fist, adding 4d6 to her damage.  Psionic meditation will allow her to regain her focus and still attack.

Bab for her single attack is +19.  BaB for her flurry is currently +18/+18 base damage is 2d6+4.

Once Sarah is visible, she, too fires up her Holy Radiance.  

Any undead attacking the pair at this moment should be taking 1d4 damage from each of them.  This may or may not be having an effect on the crystals.

And now for the color text (Hey, everyone else is doing it!)

Shando and Sarah fight as a synchronised pair, their attacks, feints, dodges and blocks covering and aiding the other.  There is no wasted motion, no threats or warning.  their attacks come suddenly, expertly aimed.  Their punches, kicks, head butts and arm locks, bruising the flesh and breaking the bones of their foes.  Sarah's attacks covered with a light blue light, difficult to see from the golden glow emanating from the pair.  They don't retreat, making a steady progress towards the tiger skull.  Sarah has a smile of joy on her face and it appears she enjoys the thrill of combat.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jul 19, 2007)

ooc:
Would Naverone be able to cast transmute rock to mud and then mud to rock?


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 19, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Would Naverone be able to cast transmute rock to mud and then mud to rock?




OOC:  Only the sanctified versions, so we would get holy mud and holy rock.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 19, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Would Naverone be able to cast transmute rock to mud and then mud to rock?




Yes, but that will take 2 rounds.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 19, 2007)

ooc
Rats. Lol. Well. They attack Geberath again, keeping monster boy between them and the Thayan. If they can, they'll take him on after Geberath is out of the picture. Right now, the master of nature is their priority. And he'll use both his flame attack as well as the telikenisis. He'll also cast holy word (sanctified version of blasphemy)


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 20, 2007)

Alethia/Naverone summon their mightiest fireblast, trying to throw an enormous ball of energized holy plasma past Khalid at Geberath, apparently forgetting that Khalid can sometimes reflect attacks back on their originators.  This would be one such case.  He bats the energy ball back at Alethia/Naverone, hitting them.  It strikes them square in the chest and explodes, throwing them into the wall, causing parts of it to shatter away.

Things continue to not go according to plan, as Geberath opens his mouth at the same time as Devran does.  A small jolt of energy strikes everyone momentarily, the remnant energy of the two sets of magical syllables canceling each other out.  They are such perfect opposites that the sound waves exactly cancel each other out, producing no audible sound whatsoever.

Maggie gets one more blast in at the wave of Tiger Clan forces coming from the directions other than the first, before being grabbed by two warriors, who hit her against the wall and start to strangle her, while another begins beating her.  

Kayla gets back up and moves to confront Geberath.  He blocks some of her strikes, but a couple get through, lightly, wounding his chest and arm, though it immediately begins to regenerate slowly.

Fortunately, Maggie's blasts are enormously effective, leaving the warriors unable to sustain the strikes from the warriors.  

Shando and Sarah fight as a synchronised pair, their attacks, feints, dodges and blocks covering and aiding the other. There is no wasted motion, no threats or warning. their attacks come suddenly, expertly aimed. Their punches, kicks, head butts and arm locks, bruising the flesh and breaking the bones of their foes. Sarah's attacks covered with a light blue light, difficult to see from the golden glow emanating from the pair. They don't retreat, making a steady progress towards the tiger skull. Sarah has a smile of joy on her face and it appears she enjoys the thrill of combat.

As they move through Geberath's men, tiger clan warriors fly out in every direction into the walls and floor, doing little to impede their progress.  A half dozen go down.

Dyria sends her whip around tearing legs off and slashing necks, dropping four more, plus she swipes two that charge and tackle her right out of the air.  Two more pile on, and manage to get a grapple.  

Timrin manages to fly by both Khalid and Geberath, who only can pull off so many neat tricks at once, and strikes the crystal skull with his most powerful attack.  Geberath screams in pain as a bloody gash appears on his head.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 20, 2007)

Alethia/Naverone pick themselves up, demonic regneration a handy thing, now that he's manifested himself fully. They shout a single word in celestial, hoping that it will be more effective than Devan's attempt.

ooc
Casting Holy Word (sanctified version of blasphemy, racial ability/attack)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 20, 2007)

Murdoch snaps back from the shock of seing Kayla fall. "No, not you Kayla!" he mumbles to himself.

Controlling his rage, he'll blast a cone of acid on the Tiger warriors, and use a quickened arching vitriolic blast (from the rod) targetting the skull first, then Khalid and then Geberath.

*Eldrich blast (ranged touch attack)*: +17 hit (+18 if within 30ft) (+12 base +5 dex (+1 point blank shot)), Damage:  10d6 +1 (7d6 base +3d6 Mantle +1 point blank shot) + 2d6/rnd for 2 rounds with vitriolic blast (damage bypasses spell resistance)
Can arc blast to 3 additional targets (1/2 damage of primary target) or 30 ft cone

*Spells & effects usually active*
[sblock]Every morning after waking and every night before sleeping, Murdoch uses the following invocations:
   See the unseen:  darkvision and see invisibility 60', 24h
   dark one’s own luck: cha bonus to 1 save (Fortitude), 24h
   Fell flight: fly at normal speed good maneuverability, 24h

Every 2 hours, murdoch casts the following:
   Dark foresight: receive instantaneous warnings of impending danger or harm to the subject of the spell. Never surprised or flat-footed. the invocation gives a general idea of what action might be taken take to best protect yourself and gives you a +2 insight bonus to AC and Reflex saves. When another creature is the subject of the spell, you receive warnings about that creature.
+ plus communnicate telepathically with target if within 100ft & within line of sight

Magic item effects: 
    Adaptation (from amulet)
    Sustenance (from ring)
    Feather falling  (from ring)
    stringing and springing (from boots): +10 speed

Lightning & Cold Res 5 (from mantle)
Fire resistance 5 (warlock ability)

Resisted energy (incl from fire res that you have otherwise, etc) is reflected on damage source or can instead be added to the next EB. 

[/sblock]

OCC: Sorry for my slow rate of postings...RL...


----------



## frostrune (Jul 20, 2007)

OOC:  Does a force spell damage objects?  This could be very important.  The spell in question is Blade Barrier.  The description specifically mentions creatures.  The answer probably has a significant impact on Devan's next move.

IC:  

Devan is dismayed by the failure of his spell but realizes he may have countered a very potent volley from their enemy.  He takes to the air and sets into his casting again, this time defensively to avoid the Tiger Clan warriors all around him.  Instantly, a wall of shimmering blades springs into exitance cutting a bloody swath across the battlefield.

"Shando, Sarah - Maggie and Dyria need your help!" he shouts.

*Blade Barrier*
[sblock]Blade Barrier
Evocation [Force]
Level: Clr 6, Good 6, War 6 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 standard action 
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level) 
Effect: Wall of whirling blades up to 20 ft. long/ level, or a ringed wall of whirling blades with a radius of up to 5 ft. per two levels; either form 20 ft. high 
Duration: 1 min./level (D) 
Saving Throw: Reflex half or Reflex negates; see text 
Spell Resistance: Yes 

An immobile, vertical curtain of whirling blades shaped of pure force springs into existence. Any creature passing through the wall takes 1d6 points of damage per caster level (maximum 15d6), with a Reflex save for half damage. 

If you evoke the barrier so that it appears where creatures are, each creature takes damage as if passing through the wall. Each such creature can avoid the wall (ending up on the side of its choice) and thus take no damage by making a successful Reflex save. 

A blade barrier provides cover (+4 bonus to AC, +2 bonus on Reflex saves) against attacks made through it. 


His intention is to place it as strategically as possible.  Ideally, I would like to drop it on the crystal (hence the question above, 15d6 damage would be awesome) and cut Geberath and Khalid off from reaching Timrin while he bashes the hell out of the crystal.  From that pivot point he would angle it across the battlefield to best hold back enemy reinforcements and keep his friends together.  If he can land the wall on a number of Tiger Clan warriors - all the better.  Hard spell to cast when you can't visuallize the battlefield. [/sblock]


Seeing the impact his first blow had on the demon, Timrin sets into the crystal idol with a fury seldom seen from the reserved paladin.  He mentally screams, "Naverone, smash the idol with your Banesword!!"

[sblock] He steps (5') to place the crystal between himself and the badguys.  He clicks in his Boots of Speed as a free action (AC +1, +1 to hit, +1 REF) and makes a full attack against the crystal.  His first attack will be a Smite evil.  All attacks will be a at a full power attack (+18/+12/+7/+2/-4 to hit, 2d6 + 14 + 34 power attack + 17 smite evil + 6 diving might + 2d6 holy, +17 points only applies to the 1st attack) [/sblock]



OOC:  As of about 12:00 EST I will be out of touch for a little over a week.  Bad timing I know.  Please carry the fight without me.  Devan's remaining spells....

Typical Spells: 0 – create water, cure minor wounds x 2, light, detect magic x 2; 1st – sanctuary, bless, command, protection vs evil x 2, obscuring mist, shield of faith, remove fear; 2nd – shield other, silence, hold person, status, lesser restoration, resist energy x 2, 1 open; 3rd – protection vs energy x 2, prayer, invisibility purge, searing light, dispel magic, inflict serious wounds; 4th – spell immunity, death ward, restoration, dismissal, divination, dimensional anchor; 5th – flame strike, spell resistance x2, quickened CLW, raise dead, true seeing; 6th – blade barrier, heal x 2, hero’s feast, word of recall; 7th – power word blind, destruction, Holy word; 8th – Power word stun, holy aura

I was planning to wait to throw down the power word spells on Khalid and Geberath when he was certain their hp's were low enough to have them work.  The destruction has Khalid's name written all over it.  So many spells, so little time


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 20, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> IC:
> 
> "Shando, Sarah - Maggie and Dyria need your help!" he shouts.(




OOC:  Is the way clear to make their way there, or will they have to fight to get there?

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jul 20, 2007)

After Alethia/Naverone scream the holy word, they don't wait to see the effects and teleport to the idol, bringing their banesword down upon it.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 22, 2007)

Hawkeye:  The way back is clear.  You fought your way TOWARDS the big bads and away from the PCs fighting the Tiger Clan warriors.  You can go back if you want.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 22, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Hawkeye:  The way back is clear.  You fought your way TOWARDS the big bads and away from the PCs fighting the Tiger Clan warriors.  You can go back if you want.




Shando and Sarah rush back to Maggie and remove the Tiger Clan warriors trying to hurt her in short order.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 22, 2007)

Murdoch blasts the last wave of injured charging warriors (Maggie's spells did literally thousands of hp worth of damage due to so many targets).  He then blasts acid at the skull, Geberath, and Khalid.  He finds that hitting the skull hurts Geberath more than actually hitting Geberath.  

The Tiger Clan lines finally broken, Devran blocks most of the rest off with a wall of swirling blades.  A Tiger Clan warrior dives through anyway, trying to tackle Devran.  This annoys Devran, because now he's covered in little pieces of Tiger Clan warrior.


Dyria unfortunately is unable to get the brute's off of her, and gets pinned, with a third warrior managing to pile on.

Maggie is fulls pinned and being held up in a choke hold by one Tiger Clan warrior while the other beats her.  She stops flailing, but they keep hitting her.

Naverone/Alethia get their holy word off this time, causing all of the warriors to o into convulsions.  Dyria throws them off of her and tears their heads off with her whip.

The ones on Maggie let her go, and she stumbles, grabbing the wall to stay up, then collapses.

Timrin hits the idol again, causing it to crack a little, and causing Geberath much pain.  

Kayla continues to keep Geberath busy in combat, or so it seems.  Suddenly, he winds up and his arm extends, a center piece that resembles a tree trunk growing out rapidly.  The armstrikes her upside the head and grows and gabs on, bashing/pushing her through Devran's blade barrier.  This time she doesn't get up.

Shando and Sarah are rather too late to help Maggie, but they sure can beat up the stunned warriors.  They get there and put them down on a more lasting basis.

Khalid runs at Timrin, his blade turning bright red, and drives it into Timrin's side, badly wounding him.  (130dmg).


----------



## Falkus (Jul 22, 2007)

"Little help over here! Get them off of me!" Dyria shouted, as she tried to break free of the grapple.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 22, 2007)

Alethia/Naverone pop in and slam their banesword onto the idol, using all of their formidable strength, augumented by telikenitic power.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 23, 2007)

Awaiting Murdoch's actions.

Also, Dryia, they already are off you, and you killed them, so perhaps another action?


----------



## Falkus (Jul 23, 2007)

OOC: Whoops, missed that when I read the post.

Dyria panted as she fought her way free of the warriors, and then charged for the idol, trying to destroy it like the others were working on.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 23, 2007)

OOC:  Who is where in relation to the blade barrier?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 24, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  Who is where in relation to the blade barrier?
> 
> Hawkeye




I assume that Devran shaped it to mostly block him off, but allow an entry point for you guys (basically, a gap only acessable from where the rest of you and the BBEGs are.  Maggie is outside the barrier on the other side, Devran, Kayla, Murdoch, and Dryia are inside, and Shando, Sarah and Alethia/Neverone are beyond it with the BBEGs.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 24, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> I assume that Devran shaped it to mostly block him off, but allow an entry point for you guys (basically, a gap only acessable from where the rest of you and the BBEGs are.  Maggie is outside the barrier on the other side, Devran, Kayla, Murdoch, and Dryia are inside, and Shando, Sarah and Alethia/Neverone are beyond it with the BBEGs.




Wouldn't Shando and Sarah also be in the same position as Maggie since they just came to her rescue?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 24, 2007)

Yes. Now they are. My bad.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 24, 2007)

OOC: Where is Kayla's body in relation to the BBEGs?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 24, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC: Where is Kayla's body in relation to the BBEGs?
> 
> Hawkeye




Not especially close at all.  And body? She looks alive, barely.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 24, 2007)

waiting for Hawkeye to post final moves for the round.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 24, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Not especially close at all.  And body? She looks alive, barely.




OOC:  Barely alive is all I need.  

Shando looks over at Sarah.  "_Hyonsu_, I need to get over there, now and Kayla needs help.  Put me over there, now!"  Sarah looks like she is going to argue, but seems to take stock of the situation and nods in aquiesence.  She positions herself so that she can see Kayla and Shando in the same view and her face takes on a look of concentration.  Her eyes glow with the same blue light that her fist  did.  The light suddenly appears around Shando and Kayla.  In the next instant, Shando is standing where Kayla's body was and Kayla is resting at the feet of Sarah.

[sblock]Dimensional Swap 3pps[/sblock]

Shando moves to attack Khalid.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 24, 2007)

Murdoch blasts just as before, slightly effecting Khalid and doing more significant damage to Gebereth, primarily through damaging the skull.

Devran charges towards Khalid, his hand charged with destructive energy, and manages to touch his armor.  Khalid is not only not harmed, suddenly stands up straighter, seemingly healed by the destructive energy.

Khalid flourishes his blade and slashes Timrin across the chest in what he thought was a dramatic finishing move, but Timrin stays up (albeit at 2hp)

Dyria runs at the big bads swinging, but misses.  

Sarah retrieves Kayla form danger and sends Shando back to the fight.  He charges Khalid and jump-kicks him.

Khalid staggers  back, leaving and opening for Alethia/Naverone to charge at the idol and smash into it with the banesword.  Weakened from taking their own best blow, they cannot immediately destroy it, but the blow causes significant cracking throughout, and severely damages the skull.

Geberath cries out in pain, and summons a fireball and touches it with his other hand.  The ball animates, like the one he used to try to Kill Sara that time.

The ball streaks towards the nearest target (Shando), and it engulfs him (60-Fire Res/round), becoming a living flame that seems to engulf him.

Timrin, practically ignoring Khalid, bashes the skull over and over with his sword, causing pieces to fly off, the central core to crack, and Geberath to scream out in pain and stumble.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 24, 2007)

Alethia/Naverone quickly casts a Heal spell on Timrin, using their own innate abilities rather than pure spells and returns to attacking the idol.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 24, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Devran charges towards Khalid, his hand charged with destructive energy, and manages to touch his armor.  Khalid is not only not harmed, suddenly stands up straighter, seemingly healed by the destructive energy.




OOC:  Does this mean that Khalid is taking damage from Shando's Holy Radiance?

Hawkeye


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 24, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The ball streaks towards the nearest target (Shando), and it engulfs him (60-Fire Res/round), becoming a living flame that seems to engulf him.




OOC:  Thats 60 points minus resistance per round?

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Jul 24, 2007)

_*"Devan, the light destroys darkness, positive energy destroys negative!"*_ Alethia/Naverone cry out and suit actions to words, channeling as much positive energy into the skull as they can, as if they were attempting to turn some horrible undead creature or demon as they bash the skull again with the banesword.


ooc:
Alethia and Naverone are also using their holy radiance ability, in addition to whatever it is they are now.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 26, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  Thats 60 points minus resistance per round?
> 
> Hawkeye




Indeed.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 26, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  Does this mean that Khalid is taking damage from Shando's Holy Radiance?
> 
> Hawkeye




Probably, though it is not that much so it is hard to tell.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 26, 2007)

Murdoch whispers between two breaths, ad he gathers his eldrich energies: "This one's for you Kayla!"  

OCC: one spray: quickened (from rod), purified, maximized, empowered, arcing vitriolic eldrich cone  on skull , Khalid and Geberath (and possibly Tiger clan warriors, if possible)  (80+5d8 +1 damage + 16/ round for 2 rounds from acid).

Then, regular action, one purified, empowered, maximized regular (non-vitriolic) eldrich blast  on skull , then Khalid and Geberath [+17 hit (+18 if within 30ft),  80+5d8 +1 damage; 1/2 damage on second and third targets)].

Also, previous round's acid should still be doing damage...

Note: I assumed they are all evil, hence the d8 (from purify SLA)
*[Sblock=Spells & effects usually active]*
Every morning after waking and every night before sleeping, Murdoch uses the following invocations:
See the unseen: darkvision and see invisibility 60', 24h
dark one’s own luck: cha bonus to 1 save (Fortitude), 24h
Fell flight: fly at normal speed good maneuverability, 24h

Every 2 hours, murdoch casts the following:
Dark foresight: receive instantaneous warnings of impending danger or harm to the subject of the spell. Never surprised or flat-footed. the invocation gives a general idea of what action might be taken take to best protect yourself and gives you a +2 insight bonus to AC and Reflex saves. When another creature is the subject of the spell, you receive warnings about that creature.
+ plus communnicate telepathically with target if within 100ft & within line of sight

Magic item effects: 
Adaptation (from amulet)
Sustenance (from ring)
Feather falling (from ring)
stringing and springing (from boots): +10 speed

Lightning & Cold Res 5 (from mantle)
Fire resistance 5 (warlock ability)

Resisted energy (incl from fire res that you have otherwise, etc) is reflected on damage source or can instead be added to the next EB. 
[/sblock]

OCC: Sorry guys, I'll be in slow posting mode for the next couple of days. When in doubt, assume that Murdoch will do 2 blasts per round (using his quicken SLA feat (3x left) and the remaining charge from is rod).


----------



## frostrune (Jul 26, 2007)

OOC:  really limited net access for the rest of the week.

Devan immediately understands his mistake and begins casting a heal spell.  If his initiative is before Naverone he will touch (and heal) Timrin (+150 hp).  If Naverone heals Tim first he will make a melee touch attack against Khalid which should cause a similar ammount of damage to him (no books or srd at the moment).

Assuming he is healed by someone, Timrin will continue to bash the idol heedless of the threat of Khalid.  If he remains unhealed, he will pause to lay hands on himself (+102 hp).


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 27, 2007)

Enraged by Kayla's suffering, Murdoch blasts Khalid with two of his most powerful acidic blasts, blowing bits of armor and bone everywhere.  This is the first time anyone has hurt Khalid badly enough to reveal his true skeletal form under the armor.  Devran thinks he is probably a death knight.  

Devran heals Timrin, leaving Khalid back to square one.  Wounded and quite aware that he's lost, khalid waves his hand, and a crystal telekinetically moved from Geberath's pocket to Khalid. Khalid pockets it and runs towards the transporter.  

Dyria manages to wrap her whip around his legs, and drags him to the ground as he tries to run.

Alethia/Neverone finally shatters the skull,and suddenly Geberath, screaming with pain, is sucked into the sword.  

Shando and Sarah can still act v Khalid.  

The evil black taint starts floating out of the crystals, and the earth begins to shake.  some of the crystals explode...


----------



## kirinke (Jul 27, 2007)

Alethia/Naverone stagger as the sword sucks Geberath into it's matrix and turn, glaring at Khalid. "No!" They shout, waving their hands at the creature and a wall springs up between the death knight and the transporter, shimmering with light and goodness.

"You won't escape," they shout.

ooc
Casting Wall of good, encircling the transporter so he can't get out.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 27, 2007)

Controlling his growing grief, and the urge to disregard the combat at hand to heal Kayla, Murdoch will attempt to let go a quickened  blast on Khalid.
OCC: one spray: quickened (from rod), purified, maximized, empowered, arcing vitriolic eldrich cone (80+5d8 +1 damage + 16/ round for 2 rounds from acid). The arc will target any remaining tiger clan warriors.

Note the ongoing acid damage on Khalid

He then kneels next to Kayla and uses his cure moderate woulds potion on her (even if it's futile - grief stricken, he's not thinking too clearly right now).


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 27, 2007)

Fighting back the pain, Shando grits his teeth and shouts 'You will not be leaving! at Khalid.  Shando throws his flaming body onto Khalid, holding as tight as he can, letting the flames on his body come into contact with the Death Knight's body.

Seeing Shando engulfed in flames, Sarah screams,"Opa, no! and then is suddenly standing next to Shando and Khalid, her fist glowing blue as she attacks the prone Death Knight, heedless of the flames.

[sblock]Dimensional slide adding 4 extra pp to make it a move action for 9 total used.  Greater psionic fist charged, ready for the attack, her Holy radiance also adding to the damage.[/sblock]

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Jul 28, 2007)

Dyria does her best to keep Khalid on the ground with her whip, and stop him from going anywhere. He tried to get up, she would be there to keep him down.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 29, 2007)

"A death knight!!"  Devran shouts as he move toward the growing melee.  "Get that crystal from him.  It may be our way to drop the ward in Gebereth's room."

OOC: Depending on what he understands of the animated fireball engulfing Shando he will cast either a dispel magic or dismissal; whichever he thinks has the best chance of success in removing it.

Timrin shields his eyes from the blast of energy released when Naverone finally shatters the crystal skull.  When the flash finally clears he quickly surveys the room and darts off to gather up Maggie. When he reaches her he will lay on hands (+102 hp, if neccessary).  He shouts over the growing din, "This cavern seems unstable.  We need to go people.  To the transporter!"


----------



## kirinke (Jul 29, 2007)

Alethia/Naverone laugh harshly and teleport again, this time shimmering behind Khalid. They are alight with holy radiance and sanctified hell-fire and they too leap on the death knight, the sword in their hand changing to a mace. They attack.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 30, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> He shouts over the growing din, "This cavern seems unstable.  We need to go people.  To the transporter!"





OOC:  No wonder Maggie, Sara and Kayla changed into Red shirts just before we came on this mission.  .  

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 31, 2007)

Murdoch blasts Khalid once again, then frantically tends to Kayla.  She is awake (though incoherent), but dying.  She weakly grasps him and looks up at him and smiles briefly, mumbling something.  He pours the potion down her throat, and she stabilizes, but as he watches the wounds heal, he sees that there is a further problem.  Geberath's barbed thorns still stick inside her, and her wounds heal around them.  They will have to be cut out one-by-one, but each additional healing gets them stuck tighter in, and Kayla is too weak to withstand much extra cutting without dying.  It will be a slow and painful process to take advantage of uneven healing to cure wounds, cut, cure wounds, cut, etc.

Devran uses dismissal to dissipate the residual elemental soul energy of the living flames engulfing Shando, which are no longer sustained by Geberath's power, and collapse.  

Timrin goes to Maggie and picks her up.  She's alive, but he is unable to wake her.

Sara is dead.

Khalid utters a mighty word of arcane power (PW, Stun), and Sarah collapses.  Shando feels his shield against evil magics saving him from the same fate (Khalid fails to meet SR)  Kayla, mercifully, passes out, and Maggie sleeps deeper than before.

Shando, no longer able to use that fire against Khalid, stomps down and shatters the Death Knight's skull instead.

The cavern begins shaking more violently than before.  Its may soon collapse.  The transporter, meanwhile, does not seem to work.  Naverone cannot connect to it telepathically like he usually would be able to, and the red crystal never glows.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 31, 2007)

never happened apparently.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 31, 2007)

IC: Murdoch feels a wave of relief as he sees Kayla will survive, at least for the next few moments. Before she slips back into unconsciousness, he tells her "Rest love, for you will need your strenght".

OCC: Is the teleport lock still active now that Khalid et al. are dead? If not, Murdoch still has a scroll of greater teleportation. If so, he'll see if he can pinpoint the source of the teleport lock, and try to absorb it (hoping that things are clearer now that fewer magics are active in the area).


----------



## frostrune (Jul 31, 2007)

Devan desperately rummages amongst the death knights belongings for the crystal he saw him steal from Gebereth while Timrin desperately looks about the room for a nook or niche that might offer some protection in the event the ceiling falls in.

(Assuming Devan finds the crystal....)

Grasping it triumphantly he says, "Khalid stole this before trying to escape.  He must have known the teleporter wouldn't work.  I pray to Helm this will somehow re-activate it.  Get everyone to the circle."

OOC:  Can he make a Knowledge arcana +9 or spellcraft +10 to understand what the crystal does?


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 1, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Khalid utters a mighty word of arcane power (PW, Stun), and Sarah collapses.  Shando feels his shield against evil magics saving him from the same fate (Khalid fails to meet SR)  Kayla, mercifully, passes out, and Maggie sleeps deeper than before.




OOC:  Well its about time that his SR worked.     



> Shando, no longer able to use that fire against Khalid, stomps down and shatters the Death Knight's skull instead.




OOC:  Just to be sure, the Death Knight is not moving anymore?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 1, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  Well its about time that his SR worked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yup, full on dead this time.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 1, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> IC: Murdoch feels a wave of relief as he sees Kayla will survive, at least for the next few moments. Before she slips back into unconsciousness, he tells her "Rest love, for you will need your strenght".
> 
> OCC: Is the teleport lock still active now that Khalid et al. are dead? If not, Murdoch still has a scroll of greater teleportation. If so, he'll see if he can pinpoint the source of the teleport lock, and try to absorb it (hoping that things are clearer now that fewer magics are active in the area).




He is unable to pinpoint the source.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 1, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Devan desperately rummages amongst the death knights belongings for the crystal he saw him steal from Gebereth while Timrin desperately looks about the room for a nook or niche that might offer some protection in the event the ceiling falls in.
> 
> (Assuming Devan finds the crystal....)
> 
> ...




The crystal looks to be made of the same material as the big control crystal for the transporter. In examining the control crystal, Alethia/Naverone find that it has come loose.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 1, 2007)

"Well, well. Pray that this works. Otherwise we will all become rather flat," Alethia/Naverone quip as they try to fit the missing crystal into the proper place.

Assuming that they can make it work, they will teleport everyone out of there. If they can't... They will pray for help.

"Murdoch, you are a warlock, see if you can communicate with the fey creatures here. They will listen to you now I think," Alethia/Naverone ask the man.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 1, 2007)

Shando bends down and gingerly picks up Sarah, wincing with the pain of his situation.  Closer inspection shows that he is slowly healing.  Sarah seems to smile a bit and nestle closer.  

"Now would probably be the best time to leave.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 2, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Well, well. Pray that this works. Otherwise we will all become rather flat," Alethia/Naverone quip as they try to fit the missing crystal into the proper place.
> 
> Assuming that they can make it work, they will teleport everyone out of there. If they can't... They will pray for help.
> 
> "Murdoch, you are a warlock, see if you can communicate with the fey creatures here. They will listen to you now I think," Alethia/Naverone ask the man.




Alethia/Naverone find that under the loose crystal is a large set of crystals, runes, wires, and other strange things.  After some fiddling, they figure out where the missing crystal goes, put it back, replace the top crystal, and prepare to activate the teleporter.

Before they leave, Sara's spirit visibly leaves her body.  It mouths the words: _"Thank You"_, and then morphs into a glowing, spectral, couger.  She walks into the wall and disappears.

Alethia/Naverone activate the teleporter, and everyone is sent back to Geberath's study.  The field seems to have been disrupted and there seem to be no guards.  The building is shaking violently.  Whatever you just did is creating a massive earthquake.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 2, 2007)

Dyria retracted her whip into its gauntlet and glanced at the others after they escaped from the caverns. "Unless we have any other pressing business, I suggest we get clear of the city, and quickly. This feels like it's going to be bad."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 2, 2007)

Alethia/Naverone nod briefly. "Once we get back to the ship, we're not going to be much good for anything for at least a week, possibly more." they said grimly, in warning and then smiled at Dyria. "It seems that the spirits are coming back. And they are right pissed at their former Thayan masters,"


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 2, 2007)

OOC:  The fly spell is still active?

Shando looks around at the impending devastation.  "Could the Witches intercede and stop this before too much distruction is wrought and innocents are harmed?

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 2, 2007)

Before teleporting out, Murdoch will try to communicate telepathically with the few spirits. If it works, he'll ask them if there are other corrupted chambers or if other spirits are being held.

Once out of the cave..."We've taken care of the tiger clan leadership, but we still need to loosten the Thayan's hold of the city. We cannot leave yet. The thayans could become desperate and go for the scorched earth approach..."


----------



## frostrune (Aug 2, 2007)

Devan seems visably relieved at your escape.  He shouts over the shaking, "Get the wounded to me!  I can get them back to the ship instantly!"

Word of Recall [sblock] He can transport himself and up to 5 others I believe.  Right now that's Maggie, Sarah, Kayla for sure; Shando is pretty banged up and Alethia/Naverone may be due for a collapse anytime.[/sblock]

Timrin gently hands Maggie into the care of his oldest friend.  He seems to shake his head sadly and mumbles, "How many times....",  under his breath.

When he stands again he is ready to take command.  "The rest of us need to help where we can.  I'll summon Heironimous.  Dyria and I can ride double.  Murdock you can fly.  And Shando, if you're up for it, you can keep up with all of us on foot."

"Let make our way toward the gate and see how the rebelion is doing... helping as we can along the way of course."

He turns back toward Devan, "Take care old friend."

With a word, Devan and his charges are gone.

OOC:  Timrin still has his lay hands ability (as it didn't appear from the text that he had a chance to use it on Maggie).  He can offer that to Shando or someone in equally bad shape that wants to continue (+100 hp, he'll keep 2 in reserve).  Once they make their way outside he will take a full round to summon Heironimous.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 2, 2007)

"Save your healing for those really in need.  I will heal soon enough.  Lets see what we can do to end this as soon as possible..  With that, Shando wounds partially heal.  

[sblock]Wholeness of body should give him 30 points back.  If he took 55 from the flames, that should leave him with 99+whatver little his regen has given him to this point.[/sblock]

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 2, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Word of Recall
> 
> He can transport himself and up to 5 others I believe.  Right now that's Maggie, Sarah, Kayla for sure; Shando is pretty banged up and Alethia/Naverone may be due for a collapse anytime.




PWS only lasts several rounds.  Sending Sarah back for healing is unnecessary.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 2, 2007)

deleted.... i suspect.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 3, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  The fly spell is still active?
> 
> Shando looks around at the impending devastation.  "Could the Witches intercede and stop this before too much distruction is wrought and innocents are harmed?
> 
> Hawkeye




Fly is down.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 3, 2007)

looking out form the balcony, you see a number of fires coming from the Northern part of the city.  From here, it seems that Marco's raid must have hit a snag, and the resistance and the Thayans are battling at the gates.  Once out of the teleport block, Naverone gets a message from Fin "Its one heck of a battle over here in the woods.  The rest of that legion is headed for the city.  We've taken quite a bit of damage and are low on ammunition.  We dont have the same access to conjurers and transmuters that Cronos did to rapidly replenish our stocks. I'm not even entirely sure HOW to fix this thing.  Fortunately, the Moonbeam ritual was successful, but that force may not reach the city.  They are fighting out here right now."

Just then, right before Devran can teleport everyone away.  the earthquake becomes more like a volcanic eruption.  Earth explodes from the ground, utterly destroying Geberath's Manor, Tiger Lodge, Town Hall, and a number of other buildings.  Naverone/Alethia try to put up a forcefield, but everyone gets tosses into the air even with it up, then falls and gets covered in dirt and wood and other rubble.  The force field protects everyone from harm, and  pale blue light shines from a fissure in the ground.  Telthor of various types begin flowing out of it.  

Alethia is found non-responsive and not breathing

For Kirinke
[sblock]She will wake up, with sainthood.  You can also change her character in any way you want to reflect permanent access to some of Naverone's powers or any other changes, as long as it is done legally.[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 3, 2007)

Murdoch hears a voice -- It is Oberon.

"You have done well.  You have freed the Telthor of this land, and removed the veil that has blocked my interference.  I will now aid the inhabitants of this land by sending warriors to their aid.  As for you, grandson, I shall gift you with the flames of your enemies."

(Google the Hellfire Warlock PRC.  It is on the wotc site.  You may trade levels in for a good-aligned version of these abilities.  Basically, it gives you a huge increase in damage, but you take a con damage when you attack (though you can heal that damage...it is like exalted spells) It is very powerful.)


----------



## kirinke (Aug 4, 2007)

For Matt:
[sblock] Alrighty. I figure that Naverone will be with them until all of the twice damned have been taken care of. Right now, I think that he has been fully redeemed. However I think that his final transformation into a Solar should wait until the last of the twice damned are defeated.... If that makes sense. I also think that it would be fair for the limits of using his major powers should still remain, perhaps with it lessening with each demon defeated....[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Aug 4, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Just then, right before Devran can teleport everyone away.  the earthquake becomes more like a volcanic eruption.  Earth explodes from the ground, utterly destroying Geberath's Manor, Tiger Lodge, Town Hall, and a number of other buildings.  Naverone/Alethia try to put up a forcefield, but everyone gets tosses into the air even with it up, then falls and gets covered in dirt and wood and other rubble.  The force field protects everyone from harm, and  pale blue light shines from a fissure in the ground.  Telthor of various types begin flowing out of it.
> 
> Alethia is found non-responsive and not breathing




Timrin explodes from the dirt and debris and staggers about the shaking landscape helping others from the rubble.  He and Devan work feverishly to make sure they account for everyone and that they are all OK.  They are aware of the flow of spirits but are too focused on their friends to find much comfort in it.

When Devan finds Alethia his face blanches white, "Timrin!  Alethia is not breathing!".   He immediately converts a prayer spell to a cure serious wounds (to no avail I assume).

"Damn!", he curses, "Her body may not have been able to withstand Naverone's full manifestation.  I'm not exactly sure what to do but I know I can't do it here, especially with others in a bad way.  The wounded need to go NOW!"

With a nod Timrin and Murdock bring Kayla and Maggie to Devan's side, and this time the three women and Devan are gone before any thing else explodes.

"The plan remains the same," Timrin says.  "We move toward the gates and help where we can.  Get ready to move out."

He then falls in to himself and sends his thoughts out through the Astral plane, "Heironimous, I need your help!"  

--------------------------------

Once safely back at the ship, Devan calls for aid from some of the junior staff.  Kayla and Maggie are helped into beds while Devan focuses his considerable healing knowledge on Alethia.  *"What to do?", * he mentally berates himself as he dsperately sifts through his memory for what might save this poor girl [Heal +11, K(arcana +8)].


----------



## kirinke (Aug 4, 2007)

ooc
Matt? What's your email? I would like you to look through Alethia's character sheet and see if it's ok before I post it and the wake up call so to speak. I appreciate it.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 5, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Yup, full on dead this time.




OOC:  Woohoo, killshot!  

Hawkeye


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 5, 2007)

Despite their impromptu flight, Shando manages to land on his feet, still carrying Sarah, who looks like she is enjoying being carried.  There is concern on his face as Devran teleports away.  He looks down at Sarah.  "Its time for you to walk for yourself.", as he sets her down gently.  "Come, its time for us to end this as best we can

Sarah looks at Shando's burned body with a hurt look on her face.  "It is beyond my powers to heal you, Opa."

Shando smiles briefly, still appearing to be in pain.    No worries Hyonsu, I will heal soon enough, though I may need something to replace this burned rags.  We have time for that later.  Lead on  Sir Timrin, lets scour this city of its evil.'


OOC: I guess we are going to have to figure out how Shando replaces his clothing, huh?

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Aug 5, 2007)

Dyria smiled. "You make it sound so simple," she said, snapping out her whip. She stretched her arms above her head and prepared herself for the upcoming struggle. The day wasn't over yet.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 5, 2007)

IC

Down On the ground:
Charissa zips down from nowhere and hovers in front of Timrin. "Alethia left orders that we were to obey you if she was unable to tell us what to do. Everything is going crazy out there. Her followers are yours to command for the moment," Charissa said formally. Taavi is nowhere to be seen. 

On the ship:
Taavi appears over Alethia's prone body, hovering. The small ball of light is sharply defined and glowing intensely in his distress. Nothing can induce him to leave her.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 5, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> IC
> 
> Down On the ground:
> Charissa zisp down from nowhere and hovers in front of Timrin. "Alethia left orders that we were to obey you if she was unable to tell us what to do. Everything is going crazy out there. Her followers are yours to command for the moment," Charissa said formally. Taavi is nowhere to be seen.
> ...





When Timrin looks upon Taavi his hard edged 'I'm a leader' look slips and a tinge of sadness slips through.

He responds, "Fear not little ones...  if she can be helped, Devan can do it.  If he cannot.... we both know she is in a better place."

"Your help is most welcome and I thank you for it.  For now, allow us <gesturing to the remaining group> to be the point of the spear.  Follow in our wake and keep a keen eye for innocents who may be caught in the crossfire."

"Time to move", he shouts as he swings up into the saddle.  He extends a hand for Dyria to help her up.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 5, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Murdoch hears a voice -- It is Oberon.
> 
> "You have done well.  You have freed the Telthor of this land, and removed the veil that has blocked my interference.  I will now aid the inhabitants of this land by sending warriors to their aid.  As for you, grandson, I shall gift you with the flames of your enemies."
> 
> (Google the Hellfire Warlock PRC.  It is on the wotc site.  You may trade levels in for a good-aligned version of these abilities.  Basically, it gives you a huge increase in damage, but you take a con damage when you attack (though you can heal that damage...it is like exalted spells) It is very powerful.)




Wow, sweet, thanks! Can I swap all 3 levels at once, for the full 6d6 increase in damage?
Can't wait to use the maximized, empowered purified version   
Cheers,

SG


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 5, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> Matt? What's your email? I would like you to look through Alethia's character sheet and see if it's ok before I post it and the wake up call so to speak. I appreciate it.




dm_matt_3e@hotmail.com


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 5, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Wow, sweet, thanks! Can I swap all 3 levels at once, for the full 6d6 increase in damage?
> Can't wait to use the maximized, empowered purified version
> Cheers,
> 
> SG




Sure.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 5, 2007)

Dyria accepted Timrin's hand, and swung herself up onto the mount.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 5, 2007)

Matt. Sent you an email with Alethia's character sheet attached...


----------



## kirinke (Aug 6, 2007)

Around the group, Alethia's followers appear, summoned by Charissa, glowing with the silver light that seemed to be the signature of Selune's servants. Two large blink dogs and four silver-furred wolves as big as any dire wolf surround the group and bow briefly, before following Timrin's orders.

Flying over them are seven eagle-sized Crows, who fan out from the group, keeping an aerial watch over them. Marise, Alethia's Leskylor cohort appears as well and you have the distinct impression that she is incredibly irritated at the Thayans and their allies.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 6, 2007)

2x post.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 6, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> T
> --------------------------------
> 
> Once safely back at the ship, Devan calls for aid from some of the junior staff.  Kayla and Maggie are helped into beds while Devan focuses his considerable healing knowledge on Alethia.  *"What to do?", * he mentally berates himself as he dsperately sifts through his memory for what might save this poor girl [Heal +11, K(arcana +8)].




The ship is pretty frantic, as it is still in battle with Thayan ground forces.  There are plenty of wounded and the infirmary as quite busy.  The operation required to fix Kayla will require Devan himself, she lying in pain on a bed trying to sleep through the pain.  Underlings examine Maggie and determine that she should recover relatively quickly with rather standard care.

Devan remembers a number of ways to measure and  identify magical ailments and effects, and with the help of a junior wizard, finds that her body is in a form of suspended animation. Her spirit  is still there, but her body is frozen -- not entirely though.  Some magic is acting within her -- changing her.  Devan determines that is probably is not a good idea to interrupt whatever is going on.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 6, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Time to move",[/COLOR] he shouts as he swings up into the saddle.  He extends a hand for Dyria to help her up.




Where are you guys going?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 6, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Where are you guys going?




OCC: We're heading to the city gates, to help with the battle. By "we" I mean everybody except Maggie, Kayla, Athelia and Devan, who teleported to the ship.

IC: Murdoch is somewhat startled by Oberon _*"Grandson..."*_ He reflects. _*"there is more to my past than I could have imagined"*_ he says to himself.
"Thank you my lord" He says humbly "Or should I say grandfather?" He adds, hoping to get more information on his connection to Oberron. 
"My lord, please let me know if other Thelthor have been imprisoned. We must remove our ennemy's hold of this land!"


The power of his new gift pours through Murdoch's body. The air around him starts to smell of smoke, and you can see some minor flashes of fire about him, as he toys with and learns all the intricacies of his new gift.

He then tells his companions: "Oberon is pleased, and will send his warriors to help Rasheman"


----------



## frostrune (Aug 6, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The ship is pretty frantic, as it is still in battle with Thayan ground forces.  There are plenty of wounded and the infirmary as quite busy.  The operation required to fix Kayla will require Devan himself, she lying in pain on a bed trying to sleep through the pain.  Underlings examine Maggie and determine that she should recover relatively quickly with rather standard care.
> 
> Devan remembers a number of ways to measure and  identify magical ailments and effects, and with the help of a junior wizard, finds that her body is in a form of suspended animation. Her spirit  is still there, but her body is frozen -- not entirely though.  Some magic is acting within her -- changing her.  Devan determines that is probably is not a good idea to interrupt whatever is going on.




Regarding Alethia, Devan says to the junior attendant, "There is little we can do for her now.  A great magic is acting upon her.  Please see that she is comfortable within her own quarters and remain with her to monitor her condition.  If anything changes notify me at once."

Devan then moves to Kayla and carfeully examines the wicked wounds inflicted uon her by the Master of Nature.  _'This is going to be ugly'_, he thinks to himself.

OOC:  It seems like you mentioned previously that we will have to cut the barbs out causing more damage, before healing her.  Is now a good time to do this or is the ship too chaotic and unstable and it would be best to wait?  Devan has a lot of lower level spells left that he can spontaneously convert to cure spells.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 6, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> He then tells his companions: "Oberon is pleased, and will send his warriors to help Rasheman"




"Well I hope they get here fast," Timrin shouts as he wheels Heironimous about, "because it looks like we've got a hell of a fight ahead of us!  TO THE GATES!!"

The muscles of the great black destrier explode into motion, speeding Timrin and Dyria at the head of the motley army.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 6, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Well I hope they get here fast," Timrin shouts as he wheels Heironimous about, "because it looks like we've got a hell of a fight ahead of us!  TO THE GATES!!"
> 
> The muscles of the great black destrier explode into motion, speeding Timrin and Dyria at the head of the motley army.





OOC:  Hey, just because Shando's clothes have been partially burned off doesn't make him motely!     

Shando has little trouble keeping up with the Timrin's mount.  Sarah falls back a ways, but is able to keep in sight.

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Aug 6, 2007)

OOC:  When I said motley I meant Alethia's menagerie of animals and whatnot.Who knew monks were so sensitve


----------



## kirinke (Aug 6, 2007)

The Leskylor, seeing Sarah's problem, falls back to her. "Get on. You will do us no good so far behind. We will fight the enemy together." the celestial feline rumbled in common. "I will make sure that you stay on my back, until you need to get off." she also makes sure that Shando has the opportunity to climb on if he needs too. 

ooc:
Be glad that Alethia thought ahead with those orders. Besides, in Rashemen, having all those celestial animals serving you would be a good sign to a people who worship animal spirits.   

Oh, Matt? Did you get a lookit Alethia's character sheet yet?


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 7, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> The Leskylor, seeing Sarah's problem, falls back to her. "Get on. You will do us no good so far behind. We will fight the enemy together." the celestial feline rumbled in common. "I will make sure that you stay on my back, until you need to get off." she also makes sure that Shando has the opportunity to climb on if he needs too.
> 
> ooc:
> Be glad that Alethia thought ahead with those orders. Besides, in Rashemen, having all those celestial animals serving you would be a good sign to a people who worship animal spirits.
> ...




OOC:  The base movement for a warhorse is 50-60.  Shando's base is 90.  I don't think he is having any problems keeping up.      In fact, your Leskylor can't run any faster than Sarah can, at 40.      I figured that fully loaded that horse was moving somewhere around 40-50 base, which would slowly leave Sarah behind, but not too far.  Your Leskylor is going to have a hard time keeping up with Shando if he is using his full movement, even flying.  However, Shando will keep pace with the warhorse.

IC:  Sarah looks ahead and then at the Leskylor.  "Can you keep me up with Shando?  I didn't realize he could move that much faster that I could."

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Aug 7, 2007)

ooc: Fly is 80. Sarah is fairly light, so....


"I can fly faster than I can run." Marise growled. "And you are not that heavy," the big cat said calmly. "We should be able to keep up better in the air. When we engage the enemy I shall fly low enough so that you can jump off,"


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 7, 2007)

Murdoch's fly speed is only 40, so he's actually following his companions by repeatdly using his flee the scene invoccation. This appears somewhat strange: the warlock blinks into existence every 65 ft ahead of his previous location, while still appearing to be present in his last locations for a few seconds...


----------



## kirinke (Aug 8, 2007)

ooc
Matt? Did you get a chance to look at Alethia's character sheet yet? I did send you that email a coupla days ago....

IC
Taavi hovers over Alethia as they carry her to her room, a silent sentinel to whatever is happening to her internally. The attendants lay her down and make her comfortable and back away. As they do, a soft, shimmering glow spreads from Taavi to encompass the bed and the comatose priestess. The now erect force-field prevents anyone from coming close, but does not otherwise hurt them.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 8, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> Matt? Did you get a chance to look at Alethia's character sheet yet? I did send you that email a coupla days ago....
> 
> IC
> Taavi hovers over Alethia as they carry her to her room, a silent sentinel to whatever is happening to her internally. The attendants lay her down and make her comfortable and back away. As they do, a soft, shimmering glow spreads from Taavi to encompass the bed and the comatose priestess. The now erect force-field prevents anyone from coming close, but does not otherwise hurt them.




The sheet is fine.  You might want to look at reshuffling your levels though, since  this is one of those rare opportunities to do so.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 8, 2007)

On the way to the gates, they survey the scene.  It seems that the Tiger Clan Warriors have lost their fire-throwing abilities, but not before they spread quite a bit of destruction.  The local resistance seems to be scattered, and warriors on the wall are attacking various homes and other buildings they are using for cover.  Thayan forces from the other side of the city have established a perimeter around the area with the resistance, and are moving in tighter.  There are probably a few hundred Thayans, probably almost all the Thayans left in the city.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 8, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Regarding Alethia, Devan says to the junior attendant, "There is little we can do for her now.  A great magic is acting upon her.  Please see that she is comfortable within her own quarters and remain with her to monitor her condition.  If anything changes notify me at once."
> 
> Devan then moves to Kayla and carfeully examines the wicked wounds inflicted uon her by the Master of Nature.  _'This is going to be ugly'_, he thinks to himself.
> 
> OOC:  It seems like you mentioned previously that we will have to cut the barbs out causing more damage, before healing her.  Is now a good time to do this or is the ship too chaotic and unstable and it would be best to wait?  Devan has a lot of lower level spells left that he can spontaneously convert to cure spells.




Good to wait, but when she's awake she's in a lot of pain.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 8, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: We're heading to the city gates, to help with the battle. By "we" I mean everybody except Maggie, Kayla, Athelia and Devan, who teleported to the ship.
> 
> IC: Murdoch is somewhat startled by Oberon _*"Grandson..."*_ He reflects. _*"there is more to my past than I could have imagined"*_ he says to himself.
> "Thank you my lord" He says humbly "Or should I say grandfather?" He adds, hoping to get more information on his connection to Oberron.
> ...





Oberon responds "The Telthor are now free, thanks to you.  Now finish the job.  Work with them to ensure that no Thayan is left alive within the borders of Rasheman.  Your destiny awaits."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 8, 2007)

ooc:
I think her levels are fine at the moment, those extra two bow-based feats are fairly useful after all....

IC
Alethia stirred, the silver glow around her springing into existance as the force-field faded. Taavi zoomed in closer, worried. *"Mother?" * he whispered. 

Her eyes opened and she smiled, slowly. "That was a bit of something, wasn't it?" she asked hazily, still trying to process what had happened and why she was in her room. 

She tried getting up, much to the surprise of the junior wizard who sprang to help her. She waved him off as she slowly managed to swing her feet over the rim of the bed, surprised that she was feeling alright. Tired, yes. But not as exhausted as she was, perhaps only a day's worth of rest if she didn't overdo it again. "I'm alright I think.... I don't know why..." she explained, smiling at both Taavi and the wizard, still slightly confused at the change of events.

_*Naverone?*_  She questioned. _*Are you alright?*_ 

_*I.... I'm not sure. One moment we were... we were.... *_  The demon's voice trailed off, confused. _*Alethia.... The taint. The taint is gone!*_ he said in bewildered joy.

Alethia's eyes widened and she looked at both the wizard and the archon. "Please, if you could, can you detect evil?" she asked both Taavi and the attendant. "Please look us over throughly. I need to confirm something."

She looked inward as silver, almost translucent flames began to play over her skin. The changes were.... It.... 

"Taavi?" she asked, looking up at the glowing ball of light. "Taavi? What have we changed into? What have we become?" she asked, confused and more than a bit disoriented. It was as if she had been well and truly blind before and now... all that she knew... wasn't.

The demon, Naverone was also trying to figure out what had happened. All the taint was gone, vanished as if it had never been. Some of his old abilities had changed as well, shifted from darkness to light or had been eliminated altogether. The source of his power, even though he had been using it for good was based within the darkness of hell was now shifted, changed and rerouted once and for all. He could not understand this. But was grateful nonetheless.

_*Thank you....*_ he whispered.

_*Your task is not yet finished. When the last of the twice damned have fallen, then your final choice will await.*_ a gruff and unfamilar voice echoed in Naverone's mind. 




ooc:
Matt? If it's ok, I'd like to add True sight to the abilities Alethia can access now through Naverone. 

Also, I was seriously thinking that Helm or one of the other lawful good deities would be his primary deity, not Selune. Even if Naverone wasn't aware of who was considering taking him on once he truly finished his transformation. Naverone is lawful good and what he's doing seems like a task Helm would set a potential convert, especially one of Naverone's background. Selune isn't the type to run a Lawful Good spirit and she'd probably be scratching her celestial head wondering what to do with him....


----------



## frostrune (Aug 8, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> On the way to the gates, they survey the scene.  It seems that the Tiger Clan Warriors have lost their fire-throwing abilities, but not before they spread quite a bit of destruction.  The local resistance seems to be scattered, and warriors on the wall are attacking various homes and other buildings they are using for cover.  Thayan forces from the other side of the city have established a perimeter around the area with the resistance, and are moving in tighter.  There are probably a few hundred Thayans, probably almost all the Thayans left in the city.




Without slowing his charge, Timrin expertly scans for the weakness in the Thayan line.

He points with his sword as he shouts, "The warriors on the wall have the resistance scattered and pinned down as the Thayans close the vice.  We burst the Thayan line here then rapidly sweep the warriors off the walls.  If we can break the trap and get the rebels to the walls we can turn the superior position against the remaining Thayans."

"Murdock, burn us a path then wreak havoc on the walls.  Anyone who can fly or teleport <Sarah, Marissa, Charissa, blink dogs, hawks/ravens> get to the walls and clear a stairway.  We <Timrin, Dyria, Shando, Heironimous, and other assorted animals> will punch through the Thayan line and rally the resistance."

"Meet you at the top!!"

With that last command he spurs Heironious to greater speed.  To Dyria he says, "When we hit that line hold on tight, it might get little bumpy."

OOC:  I'm hoping I understood your description correctly and the Thayan ranks are fairly thin.  The plan is probably obvious from the above text.  When we actually hit the Thayan line, Timrin will try to make one devastating melee attack <I'm assuming Dyria will do the same> and then Heironimous will try and overrun or jump whoever may be left in the way.

Timrin will use power Attack 10 (+20 to hit, dmg 2d6+14+20+2d6 holy+stun surge).  

Heironimous will either... 

*Overrun* if two or less standing in the breach

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/specialAttacks.htm#overrun (+12 on STR check)

or *jump over the line* if more than two block the path

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/jump.htm (I'm assuming the DC to be 25 - 25' horizontal, 6' vertical to clear the Thayans heads, Timrin can auto-make the appropriate ride checks to 'leap' and 'spur' giving Heironimous +8 modifier for speed and +4 modifier for the Run feat, for total jump modifier of +24)

In either case it may be important to remember Heironimous has mobility so the AOs he suffers will have to beat an AC 36, not 32.

This is going to be fun


----------



## Falkus (Aug 9, 2007)

Dyria was smiling broadly as she prepared her whip. "Story of my life," she said to Tim, holding on to Heironious with her left hand. She was always at her best in the heat of battle.

Dyria will try to hit a high profile target on the way through, power attack 10 as well. +21 to hit, 1d6 + 27 + 1d6 electricity damage


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 9, 2007)

Shando will attack the line, starting with Fist of the Pharos to stun as many as possible, after Timrin and his hitchhiker take their attacks.

Torqumada


----------



## kirinke (Aug 9, 2007)

Alethia's animals will go for the nearest available target and start creating their own brand of havok and chaos. All in the name of good of course.  

ooc:
Maybe Alethia can help with Kayla. Her white-fire ability can't harm good aligned or neutral creatures. Would those barb things be classified as evil? That might work.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 9, 2007)

[sblock=DM_Matt]

Hey Matt,

I just wanted to clarify a few things about the Hellfire Warlock PRC.

Murdoch doesn't meet the Knowledge (the planes) 12 & Infernal language pre-reqs, but I assume that since the powers come from Oberron, this is not an issue.

The additional pre-req that isn't met by Murdoch is "Must know brimstone blast or hellrime blast". So, my question is: do we ignore this pre-req, or does Murdoch get a free low level invocation?

Cheers,

SG[/sblock] 



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Oberon responds "The Telthor are now free, thanks to you.  Now finish the job.  Work with them to ensure that no Thayan is left alive within the borders of Rasheman.  Your destiny awaits."




Murdoch responds with a sense of awe, slowly grasping the implications of having personal contact with a god "None shall remain...grandfather"

Murdoch starts blasting when he's within reach (250 ft) with vitriolic eldrich spears. When he closes in, he'll use his vitriolic eldrich cone or his arcing vitriolic blast, as necessary, . 
If someone more powerful confronts him, he'll start using his metagagic feats (quickened blasts + buffs).

OCC1:Range touch attack for the eldrich spear (+17 to hit), no attack roll necessary for the eldrich cone, 10d6 damage + 2d6 damage/round for 3 rounds, 3 secondary targets for the arcing blast (half damage), acid damage (conjured acid - magic resistance does not apply).

OCC2: Murdoch cannot be suprised (dark foresight), so he'll know before hand if a more powerful ennemy is hiding within the ennemy's ranks, hoping to suprise them.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 9, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Murdoch responds with a sense of awe, slowly grasping the implications of having personal contact with a god




OOC:  Or as some of us call it, every day.    

Sarah will jump off of the back of Alethia's mount at a low height beside Shando and fight at his side.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 10, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Matt? If it's ok, I'd like to add True sight to the abilities Alethia can access now through Naverone.




Sorry.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 10, 2007)

The group's charging warriors run into the Thayan lines.  As heironimous plows over a pair of soldiers, Timrin and Dyria each cut one in half as they pass by, and Timrin skewers another with a backward thrust as he passes (cleave from the first).  

Shando charges into another part of the line and bashes in the chest of one soldier, striking so fast that he creates a sonic boom that knocks down three more.  The group he is among seems to have no one capable of challenging him, and he and Sarah keep hitting until others go running.

From another direction Murdoch starts picking off soldiers with eldritch spears until that part breaks as well, though not before he gets close enough for a massive cone of acid that melts most that have been hit.

While it seems that your adversaries are no match for you, there seems to be someone challenging the, after all.  As if obeying a single order, they break into groups and move towards the wall, trying to take cover near buildings on the way.  It seems that the pressure from this end on the resistance is weak now.

Meanwhile, Timrin and Dyria are headed to the wall when they are bombarded with flaming arrows (which do not manage to hurt anyone).  As you pass, you do hear Dalian call out from behind some cover:  "Good to see ya.  We're pinned down here. You have to stop those archers.  Then get to the main gatehouse.  Marco's man are fighting it out inside with the best the Thayans have left."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 10, 2007)

ooc
No harm in asking right?

IC
Marise, Alethia's cohort swoops down, her presence causing some fear in the Thayan troops as she helps thin the lines of warriors with her cone of cold, taking care to stay out of arrow shot. When she can, she will pounce on unsuspecting Thayans, raking and clawing and if she can, carrying them to a height then dropping them. (She will use cause fear and vision of heaven where it will do the most good as well as using the cone of cold at opportune times, saving one for emergencies.)


Charissa meanwhile is staying out of range, using her Aura of menance and light rays to good effect. 

The crows continue to irritate and annoy any Thayan who seems to be getting even the slightest upper hand with their allies. 

The Celestial wolves and Blink Dogs have been ranging back, dragging the innocent and wounded Rashemi to safety.

All of the Celestial animals will use smite evil against a foe to their best advantage.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 10, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> While it seems that your adversaries are no match for you, there seems to be someone challenging the, after all.  As if obeying a single order, they break into groups and move towards the wall, trying to take cover near buildings on the way.  It seems that the pressure from this end on the resistance is weak now.
> 
> Meanwhile, Timrin and Dyria are headed to the wall when they are bombarded with flaming arrows (which do not manage to hurt anyone).  As you pass, you do hear Dalian call out from behind some cover:  "Good to see ya.  We're pinned down here. You have to stop those archers.  Then get to the main gatehouse.  Marco's man are fighting it out inside with the best the Thayans have left."




Timrin yells to Dolian, "Pass the word - once we sweep the walls get your men up there and hold the field!!  There is hard fighting by the moonbean ritual as well."

To his companions he shouts, "Rout the archers then on to the gatehouse!"

OOC:  Can I ride Heironimous up the stairs and unto the walls?  That would be cool.  If not, Dyria and I will hit one more pocket of Thayans before breaking off for the gatehouse.  Murdock and the others should take out the archers fairly quickly.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 10, 2007)

OOC:  I am a bit confused by the description.  Do they warriors appear to be taking shelter to stay out of the line of arrow fire?

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Aug 11, 2007)

Meanwhile back at the command post, Alethia raises her head, as if listening to something far away, dim voices echoe in her mind. She smiles grimly. Her friends are slowly forcing the Thayans back. The grin faded as she used her newfound abilites to scan the infirmery. There were many wounded... And Kayla was in bad shape. 

_*That shouldn't be possible you know.*_ Naverone said worriedly. _*Telepathy.... Our spirits must be more closely bound now than ever before if you can access some of my abilities freely.*_

Alethia looked at the wizard and Taavi. "I need to get to the infirmery. I know I can't do much. But there are a few things I can do without exhausting myself." she said firmly, sure that there was something she could do to help. "Please help me,"

_*Nothing is free my friend. Perhaps.... This is something we earned? I don't know and we don't have the time to ponder it. Our friends need whatever help we can give. We will explore this later.*_ Alethia told him silently. 

_*True.*_ Naverone replied.

ooc:
She will channel most of her turn undead attempts into the Sacred Boost to help the healers in the infirmery. That should help some. With her cloak of charisma boosting her score, she has 9 turn undead attempts.

Sacred Boost (Complete Divine)
[sblock]
You can channel positive energy to increase the power of cure wounds spells cast near you. You can spend a turn attempt as a standard action to place an aura of positive energy upon each creature within a 60ft burst. Any cure spell cast on one of these creatures before the end of your next turn is automatically maximized, with no adjustment to the spells level or casting time.[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 11, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  Can I ride Heironimous up the stairs and unto the walls?  That would be cool.  If not, Dyria and I will hit one more pocket of Thayans before breaking off for the gatehouse.  Murdock and the others should take out the archers fairly quickly.




Well, that WOULD be cool, so sure, why not.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 12, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  I am a bit confused by the description.  Do they warriors appear to be taking shelter to stay out of the line of arrow fire?
> 
> Hawkeye




Yes.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 12, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Meanwhile back at the command post, Alethia raises her head, as if listening to something far away, dim voices echoe in her mind. She smiles grimly. Her friends are slowly forcing the Thayans back. The grin faded as she used her newfound abilites to scan the infirmery. There were many wounded... And Kayla was in bad shape.
> 
> _*That shouldn't be possible you know.*_ Naverone said worriedly. _*Telepathy.... Our spirits must be more closely bound now than ever before if you can access some of my abilities freely.*_
> 
> ...





Alethia periodically emits pulses of positive energy, causing the medics to glow for a few seconds until they channel that energy into their patients. By the time Alethia runs out, the backlog at the infirmary is eliminated and they are able to take the wounded as they come now.  Unfortunately, the Thayans are still putting up aggressive resistance, the ship continues to take damage, and Maggie still won't wake up so there is no one to fix the more complex parts.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 12, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin yells to Dolian, "Pass the word - once we sweep the walls get your men up there and hold the field!!  There is hard fighting by the moonbean ritual as well."
> 
> To his companions he shouts, "Rout the archers then on to the gatehouse!"
> 
> OOC:  Can I ride Heironimous up the stairs and unto the walls?  That would be cool.  If not, Dyria and I will hit one more pocket of Thayans before breaking off for the gatehouse.  Murdock and the others should take out the archers fairly quickly.





Dalian says  "Will do!  Once the path is clear, we will regroup and strike."

Timrin and Dyria ride up the stairs to the wall, easily cutting through the guards at the bottom.  Meanwhile, Murdoch and Shando continue to tear into the scattered Thayan forces.

As Heironimous gallops up the stairs.  The path in front of him suddenly explodes.  He does not manage to make the jump, and the three of them fall to the ground outside of the gatehouse (30dmg each)


----------



## kirinke (Aug 12, 2007)

Alethia moves over to Maggie, looking her over, trying to determine what's wrong with her before she attempts any healing. Naverone assists as well.

ooc:
Heal +14 with headband of wisdom Heal +17, plus whatever Naverone can contribute in the way of analysis.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 12, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Dalian says  "Will do!  Once the path is clear, we will regroup and strike."
> 
> Timrin and Dyria ride up the stairs to the wall, easily cutting through the guards at the bottom.  Meanwhile, Murdoch and Shando continue to tear into the scattered Thayan forces.
> 
> As Heironimous gallops up the stairs.  The path in front of him suddenly explodes.  He does not manage to make the jump, and the three of them fall to the ground outside of the gatehouse (30dmg each)





Timrin emerges from the tangle with a groan.  "That was rather unfair", he says with a smirk, "I guess they didn't like that idea."

He looks around for Murdock and shouts, "Murdock!  We need you on the walls!".  HE then spends a few seconds using a charge from his wand of CSW on each of them (roughly +18 hp average).

"Climb back aboard Dyria.  We'll make one more run through the Thayans before heading to the gatehouse.  There is little we can do  here."


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 12, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin emerges from the tangle with a groan.  "That was rather unfair", he says with a smirk, "I guess they didn't like that idea."




OOC:  What did you expect?  The DM thought it was a cool idea.     

Shando and Sarah will close with the warriors, to minimize their exposure to arrow fire, both of them glowing brightly.  (Bonus to intimidate?   Shando only has +2 to that based on Charisma alone and whatever else is added in due to the fact that they are tearing through the lines)

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 13, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> He looks around for Murdock and shouts, "Murdock!  We need you on the walls!".  HE then spends a few seconds using a charge from his wand of CSW on each of them (roughly +18 hp average).




Murdoch gets closer to the walls, and nods to Tim. "I'll cover you from the air and let you know if I sense anything we cannot see". 

Murdoch will keep using his vitriolic eldrich blast & cone, and be attentive to his dark foresight for any traps.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 13, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia moves over to Maggie, looking her over, trying to determine what's wrong with her before she attempts any healing. Naverone assists as well.
> 
> ooc:
> Heal +14 with headband of wisdom Heal +17, plus whatever Naverone can contribute in the way of analysis.




Naverone examines Maggie, and then instructs Alethia to a knife and lightly cut her arm.  Looking a the blood, he says *"She IS hurt, but the primary reason we cannot wake her is that it appears she used Kalara Root.  I suppose she got sick of feeling weak and useless, but this is something we need to have a long talk with her about when she wakes up.  It enhances ones ability to channel magic for a short time.  No wonder she was able to tear through those Tiger Clan guards like that. the after-effects of the Kalara itself are not too bad.  It's the after-effects of overchanneling that are.  Pumping magic into her is not going to help.  If anything, it will make her take longer to recover."*


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 13, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Murdoch gets closer to the walls, and nods to Tim. "I'll cover you from the air and let you know if I sense anything we cannot see".
> 
> Murdoch will keep using his vitriolic eldrich blast & cone, and be attentive to his dark foresight for any traps.




Murdoch sees a lot of fighting inside, and the bad guys having the upper hand of high ground.  Meanwhile, he blasts some archers.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 13, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  What did you expect?  The DM thought it was a cool idea.
> 
> Shando and Sarah will close with the warriors, to minimize their exposure to arrow fire, both of them glowing brightly.  (Bonus to intimidate?   Shando only has +2 to that based on Charisma alone and whatever else is added in due to the fact that they are tearing through the lines)
> 
> Hawkeye




The arrows keep on coming, but their ground forces are not brave enough to approach those two.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 13, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin emerges from the tangle with a groan.  "That was rather unfair", he says with a smirk, "I guess they didn't like that idea."
> 
> He looks around for Murdock and shouts, "Murdock!  We need you on the walls!".  HE then spends a few seconds using a charge from his wand of CSW on each of them (roughly +18 hp average).
> 
> "Climb back aboard Dyria.  We'll make one more run through the Thayans before heading to the gatehouse.  There is little we can do  here."




...and that happens too.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 13, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The arrows keep on coming, but their ground forces are not brave enough to approach those two.




OOC:  So the ground forces are running from Shando and Sarah?  With their respective DR's, chances are, the arrows can't hurt them anyway.  That reminds me, when one gains DR and the weakness part of it changes, does the new weakness override the old one?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 13, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  So the ground forces are running from Shando and Sarah?  With their respective DR's, chances are, the arrows can't hurt them anyway.  That reminds me, when one gains DR and the weakness part of it changes, does the new weakness override the old one?
> 
> Hawkeye




No necessarily running from, but they are not approaching you to attack.

If the DR's have different weaknesses ,they apply separately.  For instance, if someone has DR 10/blugeoning and DR10/magic, non-magical bludgeoning weapons and magical non-bludgeoning weapons face 10 points of DR, magical bludgeoning weapons face none, and non-magical, non-bludgeoning weapons face 20.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 13, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Naverone examines Maggie, and then instructs Alethia to a knife and lightly cut her arm.  Looking a the blood, he says *"She IS hurt, but the primary reason we cannot wake her is that it appears she used Kalara Root.  I suppose she got sick of feeling weak and useless, but this is something we need to have a long talk with her about when she wakes up.  It enhances ones ability to channel magic for a short time.  No wonder she was able to tear through those Tiger Clan guards like that. the after-effects of the Kalara itself are not too bad.  It's the after-effects of overchanneling that are.  Pumping magic into her is not going to help.  If anything, it will make her take longer to recover."*





Devan is personally attending to Kayla's wounds when he notices Alethia has risen and returned to infirmary against his explicit orders.

He immediately moves to intercept, casting a withering glare at the apprentice who was supposed to be watching over her.  The fool is obviously in awe over something and fails to even notice Devan's displeasure.

"Lady Alethia, you are not under my command but I'm not sure you should be up and about right now.  The base is still under attack and everything is in chaos.  Quite frankly, I've got enough to look after without worrying after....  you."

His gruff demeanor and bluster starts to lose steam as his arguement goes on.  He 'senses' something different and is suddenly uncomfortable; perhaps even a bit embarassed by his harsh words.  He scutinizes you awkwardly in silence until he realizes he probably looks like the damn fool apprentice following you about.

He shakes his head visibly and seems to choose his words more carefully, "My apologies milady... you are more than capable.. of making such decisions on your own."


----------



## frostrune (Aug 13, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> ...and that happens too.





What do we see when we get to the gatehouse?


----------



## kirinke (Aug 14, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Naverone examines Maggie, and then instructs Alethia to a knife and lightly cut her arm.  Looking a the blood, he says *"She IS hurt, but the primary reason we cannot wake her is that it appears she used Kalara Root.  I suppose she got sick of feeling weak and useless, but this is something we need to have a long talk with her about when she wakes up.  It enhances ones ability to channel magic for a short time.  No wonder she was able to tear through those Tiger Clan guards like that. the after-effects of the Kalara itself are not too bad.  It's the after-effects of overchanneling that are.  Pumping magic into her is not going to help.  If anything, it will make her take longer to recover."*




Alethia shakes her head, knowing how headstrong Maggie was. "She's been using Kalara root. Magic isn't going to do her any good right now," she said absently to Devan, before turning to him and listening to his well-meaning tirade. 

"Do not worry, I am not going to over extend myself. As long as I keep the magic use to a minimum, I should be alright in a day or so." she said with a wry, lopsided grin. "When we're done here, I need you and Timrin to look me over throughly. Right now, we have wounded to tend to." she said and looked at Kayla. "You're going to need someone to help you heal her. I'm here and I can certainly help with the non-magical work at least." she said as she cleaned the small cut she had given Maggie and bound it with gauze. 

ooc:
Can Alethia burn the quill-things away with her white-fire? It's not gonna hurt Kayla.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 14, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> No necessarily running from, but they are not approaching you to attack.
> 
> If the DR's have different weaknesses ,they apply separately.  For instance, if someone has DR 10/blugeoning and DR10/magic, non-magical bludgeoning weapons and magical non-bludgeoning weapons face 10 points of DR, magical bludgeoning weapons face none, and non-magical, non-bludgeoning weapons face 20.




Well, they aren't going to outrun to him, so Shando closes the distance.  He has DR 5/Evil/Magic

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 15, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Can Alethia burn the quill-things away with her white-fire? It's not gonna hurt Kayla.




Nope.  The quills are objects with no alignment.  Your whitefire does not harm objects.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 15, 2007)

ooc
Poor Kayla.   Under the knife again. Well, she she can at least help in cutting the quills out.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 15, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Murdoch sees a lot of fighting inside, and the bad guys having the upper hand of high ground.  Meanwhile, he blasts some archers.




Murdoch will position himself to blast those on high ground, to give the resistance a fighting chance. (vitriolic eldrich spears(250ft), vitriolic arcing eldrich blasts (60ft or less), vitriolic eldritch cones (30ft))


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 17, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> What do we see when we get to the gatehouse?




A number of resistance fighters, led by Marco, are in the area between the outer and inner guard posts.  It seems those on the gates have already tried the flaming oil thing, to good effect, but despite the high ground advantage, they are being a bit timid in attacking the forces below because they all have some missile weapons, too.  However, the guards ontop are distracting enough to keep Marco and his men from penetrating the inner guardhouse.  They have destroyed the door, but Thayans are holding the breach.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 17, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Murdoch will position himself to blast those on high ground, to give the resistance a fighting chance. (vitriolic eldrich spears(250ft), vitriolic arcing eldrich blasts (60ft or less), vitriolic eldritch cones (30ft))




He attacks the walls from form afar, does some runs close-in, and strikes again from afar, and some fire back, along with a series of firey bolts from the windows, none of which actually hit him.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 17, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Well, they aren't going to outrun to him, so Shando closes the distance.  He has DR 5/Evil/Magic
> 
> Hawkeye




With Murdoch harassing the forces on the walls, and Timrin and Dyria dealing with some of the ground forces, Shando, Sarah, and Dalian are able to battle forward most of the way to the gatehouse.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 17, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> A number of resistance fighters, led by Marco, are in the area between the outer and inner guard posts.  It seems those on the gates have already tried the flaming oil thing, to good effect, but despite the high ground advantage, they are being a bit timid in attacking the forces below because they all have some missile weapons, too.  However, the guards ontop are distracting enough to keep Marco and his men from penetrating the inner guardhouse.  They have destroyed the door, but Thayans are holding the breach.




OOC:  This is a bit confusing to me.  Is Marco fighting from the inside out or outside in?  I assume the Thayans are the ones holding the high ground and have used the flaming oil on the resistance fighters.  They are reluctant to press the attack and not drive the resistance out because of Marco's missle weapons.  Am I reading this correctly?

Obviously we come upon the scene from the inside out.  Are we on the same side as Marco or behind the Thayans?


----------



## kirinke (Aug 18, 2007)

ooc:
Is it possible to send Kayla asleep for a day using either Telepathy or Greater Command? That would be long enough to remove those quills I think.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 19, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  This is a bit confusing to me.  Is Marco fighting from the inside out or outside in?  I assume the Thayans are the ones holding the high ground and have used the flaming oil on the resistance fighters.  They are reluctant to press the attack and not drive the resistance out because of Marco's missle weapons.  Am I reading this correctly?
> 
> Obviously we come upon the scene from the inside out.  Are we on the same side as Marco or behind the Thayans?




You are correct on all counts.  You are behind Marco's men.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 19, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Is it possible to send Kayla asleep for a day using either Telepathy or Greater Command? That would be long enough to remove those quills I think.




Nope, sleep in DND is always ended by damage, if it is technically sleep


----------



## kirinke (Aug 19, 2007)

ooc
hmmm. How about a command along the lines of "Don't wake up for a day." barring that, they should have some sort of drug on hand to knock her butt out long enough to operate.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 19, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> You are correct on all counts.  You are behind Marco's men.




OOC:  And so are Shando and company?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 19, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  And so are Shando and company?
> 
> Hawkeye




Yes.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 19, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> hmmm. How about a command along the lines of "Don't wake up for a day." barring that, they should have some sort of drug on hand to knock her butt out long enough to operate.




The first doesn't work.  Regarding the latter plan, you don't have anything that, considering how weak she is, will work without risking harm, but you can safely get her most of the way there.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 19, 2007)

ooc:
Alethia will cast ease pain whenever it seems like it's getting too much for Kayla and if she or Naverone can, they'll use their Telepathy abilities to block the pain as much as possible.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Yes.




So the Thayans are holding the gates for our way out?

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Aug 20, 2007)

Timrin reigns Heironimous in behind Marco and his men.  "Looks like you could use a little push?", he shouts jokingly.  As he and Dyria dismount he says, "Gebereth and Khalid are dead but the Thayan army presses your brothers in the fields beyond.  We need to stamp out this nest of vipers quickly and secure the walls."

"We can charge into the teeth of their defenses if you can cover us from the ground.  We'll get you a foothold for you to bring your men up behind us.  Agreed?"

"Anything we should know about what we face up there?  Wizards or other nasty tricks?"


----------



## kirinke (Aug 20, 2007)

"Hey, Kayla," Alethia says, settling down on a nearby chair, close enough to touch her in order to cast the necessary spells. "I'm not going to lie to you, this is going to be rather unpleasant to cut those quills out." 

"We can give you something make you drowsy, to make the pain seem far away, but we can't knock you out completely. Any drug strong enough to do so will strain your body, which is already weakened considerably. In addition, while he is cutting out the quills I will be casting a spell called Ease Pain, which does exactly as it is called, when it gets too much for you." she paused and gave Kayla a bit of water.

"Also, I and Naverone will be doing our best to block the pain with our telepathic abilities. I'm not real familar with this, so Naverone will be doing the majority of the blocking. It'll be alright, just trust us, okay?" she said encouragingly and nodded as an aid placed a potion rack beside her, with a variety of coloured liquids within. She picked out a bluish colored one a proffered it to the Witch. "It tastes vile, I'm sorry."


Alethia looked at her fellow priest. "Ready my friend?" she asked, hands glowing with a familiar silvery light as Kayla's eyes glazed over, the drug taking effect.

As she called on the ease pain spell, pure-white, nearly incandescent flames began to flicker over her body and as Devan cut out each quill embedded in Kayla, the flames spread out, licking at each open wound the quills leave behind, visably healing it.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 21, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Hey, Kayla," Alethia says, settling down on a nearby chair, close enough to touch her in order to cast the necessary spells. "I'm not going to lie to you, this is going to be rather unpleasant to cut those quills out."
> 
> "While Devan is doing the cutting, I'll be casting ease pain and blocking it to the best of mine and Naverone's abilities." she smiled grimly. "I wish we could give you more than that, but your body won't be able to take any kind of drug that can knock you out."
> 
> ...




(Clarification on the drug part, I said you can't knock her out all the way, but you can help quite a bit)


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 21, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> So the Thayans are holding the gates for our way out?
> 
> Hawkeye




Yes, since opening the way out also paves the way for the Rashemi reinforcements to come in.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 21, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin reigns Heironimous in behind Marco and his men.  "Looks like you could use a little push?", he shouts jokingly.  As he and Dyria dismount he says, "Gebereth and Khalid are dead but the Thayan army presses your brothers in the fields beyond.  We need to stamp out this nest of vipers quickly and secure the walls."
> 
> "We can charge into the teeth of their defenses if you can cover us from the ground.  We'll get you a foothold for you to bring your men up behind us.  Agreed?"
> 
> "Anything we should know about what we face up there?  Wizards or other nasty tricks?"




"Sounds like a plan.  Its mostly warriors, but there is at least one powerful wizard in there."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 21, 2007)

Alright, will edit to reflect.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 21, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Sounds like a plan.  Its mostly warriors, but there is at least one powerful wizard in there."




"Who wants the wizard?

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 21, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "Who wants the wizard?




"He should be our prime target. Once he is out, the warriors will be more manageable. Shando, you and I should seek him out and dispatch him as quickly as possible."


----------



## frostrune (Aug 21, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> "He should be our prime target. Once he is out, the warriors will be more manageable. Shando, you and I should seek him out and dispatch him as quickly as possible."




Timrin nods in agreement.  And then, as if the matter is settled, turns and readies his shield and prepares to charge up the stairs into the teeth of the fight.

"My shield draws arrows to it.  I will lead followed by Dyria.  We will try and clear a path for the rest of you to reach the thayan commander and end this quickly."

He looks at each one of you to make sure you are ready then nods at Marco.  His men part and Timrin leads the charge through the breach and into a storm of arrows.

OOC:  My general tactics are to fight defensively (-4 to hit, +2 AC) and steadily progress up the stairs making liberal use of power attack (-6 to hit, +12 damage), divine might (+6 damage) and cleave.

I will be AC 40 vs ranged attacks, AC 39 vs melee.  My shield actually attracts arrows fired at adjacent foes so this might help deflect some attacks from Dyria as well.  My attacks will be +18/+13/+8/+3, dmg 2d6+32 + holy.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 21, 2007)

"Right into the breech. Just how I like it," Dyria said, as she prepared herself for the attack.

Dyria will follow Tim as he suggested, using her whip to attack any enemies that get in their way or seem to be giving Tim any trouble. She'll make liberal use of her tripping and disarming abilities, and use power attack 6 and crack of doom.

+21/+21/+21/+16/+11/+6
Damage: 1d6 + 23 + 1d6 electricity
Critical: 17-20/x2


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 22, 2007)

Shando follows the warriors up the stairs. clearing the way as needed, waiting for access to the wizard.

"Beware, the wizard may pull the same trick as when you did the same with your mount."

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 22, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin nods in agreement.  And then, as if the matter is settled, turns and readies his shield and prepares to charge up the stairs into the teeth of the fight.
> 
> "My shield draws arrows to it.  I will lead followed by Dyria.  We will try and clear a path for the rest of you to reach the thayan commander and end this quickly."
> 
> ...




The group on the ground charges in, only to crash into  a barrier.  It seems the wizard just put up a wall of force. Some defenders shoot arrows into the crowd from a window, though, proving that the wall does not go all the way up.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 22, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The group on the ground charges in, only to crash into  a barrier.  It seems the wizard just put up a wall of force. Some defenders shoot arrows into the crowd from a window, though, proving that the wall does not go all the way up.




"Not the same trick, Shando; a new one," Timrin says sourly.

"Can anyone magic us across or bring down this wall?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 22, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Hey, Kayla," Alethia says, settling down on a nearby chair, close enough to touch her in order to cast the necessary spells. "I'm not going to lie to you, this is going to be rather unpleasant to cut those quills out."
> 
> "We can give you something make you drowsy, to make the pain seem far away, but we can't knock you out completely. Any drug strong enough to do so will strain your body, which is already weakened considerably. In addition, while he is cutting out the quills I will be casting a spell called Ease Pain, which does exactly as it is called, when it gets too much for you." she paused and gave Kayla a bit of water.
> 
> ...





Kayla is somewhat delirious at the point, and when told of the plan she just says..."mmmkay...whatever you gotta do...I trust you..." then with help drinks the water and the blue potion.

The process is slow, blood loss is a major worry, and it is not easy to keep her from screaming occasionally and squirming a lot.  The Ease Pain spells help a bit.  Eventually she passes out, making things a little easier for a time.

Naverone interrupts, saying, *"The battle is going better, but we keep taking damage and are almost entirely out of ammunition.  Oberon's forces, the Telthor, and the Bear Clan reinforcements and their witches are pushing the Thayans back, but the Thayan keep hitting the ship when they can.  Beor is down there, by the way.  We must try to merge the banesword that harnesses the master of nature with the Mythal, or we will not be able to stay in the air. "*


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 23, 2007)

OOC:  How tall do we think the wall is?

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Aug 23, 2007)

ooc:
You guys have a warlock with drain magic. 

IC
Alethia looks at Devan and smiles sadly. "Think you can take it from here? Naverone and I have to try to merge the Master of Nature's banesword with the Mythal. If we can't, we won't be able to stay in the air." she said after he relays the message to them both. "Wish us luck," she said as she stood up. "If you need help, I will come immediately," she turns to head for the Mythal.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 23, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> You guys have a warlock with drain magic.




OCc: actually, I don't think greater dispell magic works on a wall of force (DM_Matt, please correct me if I'm wrong). @ next level, Murdoch gets another dark invocation, and he'll then have caster's lament, which is like break enchantment (nasty!   ).

SG


----------



## frostrune (Aug 23, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCc: actually, I don't think greater dispell magic works on a wall of force (DM_Matt, please correct me if I'm wrong). @ next level, Murdoch gets another dark invocation, and he'll then have caster's lament, which is like break enchantment (nasty!   ).
> 
> SG





OOC:  Pretty sure dispel magic won't work.  I'm not even sure break enchantment would.  I was thinking more of your 'flee the scene' invocation or Shando's shadow step/jump.  Shando's cohort might have a trick or two up her sleeve as well.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 23, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> I was thinking more of your 'flee the scene' invocation or Shando's shadow step/jump.  Shando's cohort might have a trick or two up her sleeve as well.




OCC: I've been travelling & don't have my books with me. From memory. this invocation works only for the warlock (I'll be able to check tonight). There is little point for Murdock to dim door alone to the other side...

DM_Matt, could Murdoch "burn" through adjacent walls (with acid or hellfire) to create a passage?


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 24, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: I've been travelling & don't have my books with me. From memory. this invocation works only for the warlock (I'll be able to check tonight). There is little point for Murdock to dim door alone to the other side...
> 
> DM_Matt, could Murdoch "burn" through adjacent walls (with acid or hellfire) to create a passage?




You can't teleport people with you.  You can burn through, but the wall of force seems to cover the entire first two floors the front way.  You blast additional third floor windows or go outside and burn in from the side.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 24, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  Pretty sure dispel magic won't work.  I'm not even sure break enchantment would.  I was thinking more of your 'flee the scene' invocation or Shando's shadow step/jump.  Shando's cohort might have a trick or two up her sleeve as well.




WoF is mighty.  Only disintegrate powers through it.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 24, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> You guys have a warlock with drain magic.
> 
> IC
> Alethia looks at Devan and smiles sadly. "Think you can take it from here? Naverone and I have to try to merge the Master of Nature's banesword with the Mythal. If we can't, we won't be able to stay in the air." she said after he relays the message to them both. "Wish us luck," she said as she stood up. "If you need help, I will come immediately," she turns to head for the Mythal.




"I'll do what I can.  She's  squirming less now.  I'll have someone get you if I need you."


----------



## frostrune (Aug 25, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> You can't teleport people with you.  You can burn through, but the wall of force seems to cover the entire first two floors the front way.  You blast additional third floor windows or go outside and burn in from the side.





Timrin hesitates a few moments while allowing his friends to think of a solution.  Continually ducking the arrows passing through gives him an idea.  He hastily reaches into his potion belt coming forward with two deep blue vials.

"Those arrows keep getting through somehow,"  he points for emphasis.  "There must be a hole we can exploit."

He hands one of the vials to Dyria.  "A potion of flying," he explains.

"I can carry Shando.  Dyria can carry Sarah.  Murdock can fly on his own."

He drinks down his potion and smiles, "Murdock throw a blast through that hole and let's try this again."


OOC:  Timrin's shield is animated so he can carry Shando and still get his shield bonus to AC.  The plan is to have Murdock lob something nasty through the opening to get the defenders ducking for cover.  Then we dart for the opening and get back into the fight.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 25, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "I'll do what I can.  She's  squirming less now.  I'll have someone get you if I need you."




Alethia grins and the Helmite priest and makes her way to the Mythal. 

"I hope you have a plan. I don't know how this thing works." She tells the redeemed demon as they enters the room housing the Mythal and looks at the weird construct uncertainly.

Silver flames dance over her body as the demon once more takes charge, the banesword forming in their hands. 

"It should be straightforward enough," Naverone replies outloud, his voice deep and strange sounding coming from her mouth. They move towards it, banesword in hand.... 

"I hope it's straightforward...." he added. In their mind, he hears Alethia's brief burst of laughter.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 27, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Murdock throw a blast through that hole and let's try this again."




Murdoch oblidges, and sends out a continuous stream of eldrich blasts. He'll fly over the wall with the rest of the group.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 28, 2007)

As Timrin and Dyria drink the potions, Murdoch starts clearing the way for their landing by blasting acid into the upper windows, which seems to drive the wizard back.  The four warriors then fly in to establish a beachead in front of the very surprised wizard.  

The wizard attacks with his most potent spell, hitting Timrin with a green ray, causing numerous injuries to appear on his body (91 dmg...failed the save v disintegrate).


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 28, 2007)

Shando sees the wizards attack upon Sir Timrin.  He looks at the wizard, raises his left hand in a fist while pointing at it with his right and then smiles.  He then proceeds to point at the wizard and then back at his fist.  He then beats the wizard into unconsciousness.

Full flurry, non lethal.

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Aug 28, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> As Timrin and Dyria drink the potions, Murdoch starts clearing the way for their landing by blasting acid into the upper windows, which seems to drive the wizard back.  The four warriors then fly in to establish a beachead in front of the very surprised wizard.
> 
> The wizard attacks with his most potent spell, hitting Timrin with a green ray, causing numerous injuries to appear on his body (91 dmg...failed the save v disintegrate).




OOC:  Is the SR spell still in effect (2 1/2 hr duration)?  If so, I'm assuming he beat the check (SR 27 is no joke even at these levels).  In fact most of the 'protections' Devan cast have these long durations.  

Just a reminder.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 28, 2007)

OOC: Sorry about my lack of posting lately, but I've been sick. I picked up a virus several days ago.

Dyria pulled an old trick, but an effective one. She cracked her whip dagger at the wizard, with the intention of severing his spell component pouch, hooking it on the dagger end of her whip and pulling it back to herself.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 30, 2007)

Got Shandos and Dyrias actions, what about the rest...


----------



## kirinke (Aug 30, 2007)

ooc:
Alethia and Naverone are trying to merge the banesword with the mythal.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 30, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Got Shandos and Dyrias actions, what about the rest...




Vitriolic eldrich blast on the wizard. Arc to his companions, if there are any.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 30, 2007)

Timrin staggers under the ruinous harm caused by the the sickly green ray but does not falter.  He is here to break this defensive position.  He sets his feet under him, grits his teeth, and begins methodically hacking through the nearest defenders clearing a path for the others to follow.

OOC:  He will use his boots of speed to gain either an extra attack or additional movement as he carves his way through the Thayan defense.  He goal to disable as many defenders as he can while continuing to drive forward.

Power Attack 8, Divine might = +20/+20/+15/+13/+8, 2d6+36 + holy + bane; if applicable


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 31, 2007)

The wizard sees the group step through the window and spread out, and begins to back up.  Dyria snaps her whip and brings the spell component pouch to her hand.  The others back up as well.

The wizard looks down, then with a word, teleports away, abandoning his men, who are now cornered, the wizard's wall of force blocking the other ways out of the building.  They do not know this, and they run into the stairwall, some going down, others going up.


Murdoch blasts three, one of which falls, and the others of which are wounded. Dyria finishes those two off.  Timrin jumps forward and cuts two down easily.  As few get to the roof, the rest join the remaining Thayan forces downstairs.  There are a few dozen of them, but they are now tightly-packed.

Meanwhile, several winged women with swords swoop down on the walls, engaging the Thayans on the roof and the remaining forces on the walls.   Murdoch knows these to be Valkyries, powerful warriors in the service of Oberon.  They secure the roof exit and set to work finishing off the trapped Thayans.  A few Thayans jump off the walls in desperation.

The only other Thayans are some of the ground forces in the city, who have retreated south through the city.  You are unsure of their current status.

Meanwhile, as Alethia/Naverone  approach the mythal, the baneswords' energy immediately notices the mythal as a more suitable host than Naverone, and jumps into it.  The mythal glows brightly, and Fin, looking on, reports says that he senses that the ship's defensive shields of wind and magical energy have grown much stronger, and the ships failing propoulsion is becoming more responsive.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 31, 2007)

"A fitting end," Naverone tells Alethia as he gives control back to her. Surprised, she waits for the onrush of weakness, but finds that she isn't any more tired than she was.

_*Odd.*_ Alethia thinks worriedly. _*What's going on with us?*_ she asked. _*This isn't normal.*_

_*What is normal for us?* _ Naverone quipped and sobered. _*We'll look into it when we have the bloody time. Let's get back to the infirmery. Devan can't handle all those wounded by himself. *_ 

Alethia straightens and gets back to the infirmery as quickly as she can. Once there, she helps out as much as she can.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 31, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The wizard sees the group step through the window and spread out, and begins to back up.  Dyria snaps her whip and brings the spell component pouch to her hand.  The others back up as well.
> 
> The wizard looks down, then with a word, teleports away, abandoning his men, who are now cornered, the wizard's wall of force blocking the other ways out of the building.  They do not know this, and they run into the stairwall, some going down, others going up.
> 
> ...




Timrin pauses briefly to salute the flying sword maidens before barking orders again.

"Dyria hold the stairs behind us.  Shando and Sarah help those on the roof.  Murdock, stay behind me," as he moves to address the remaining Thayans massed below.  

Bellowing loudly and boldly he says, "You have lost and you are trapped.  I grant you this one opportunity to throw down your arms and surrender or die in a storm of acid and holy fire  <he gestures toward a grim faced Murdock floating menacing nearby>.  Decide quickly."  

OOC:  Just to make sure I am understanding your description right...

We have basically cleared a 'middle' level of this gatehouse where the wizards and his guard were stationed.  The wizard is fled.  Most of the guards on this level have died or fled either to the roof or below with thier fellows.  Right?

Asssuming yes, my plan is to have Dyria and I hold the stairs against a desperate Thayan counter attack from below (they are trapped by the walls of force) as Murdock annihilates them with acid and fire if they fail to surrender.  Being more mobile, Shando and Sarah can aid the Valkeries in chasing down those fleeing across the roof and battlements.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 1, 2007)

Alethia came back and grinned at Devan's questioning look. "It worked, we'll be airborn for a while longer." she then turns her attention to helping Devan with Kayla.


ooc:
I finally got Mutants and Masterminds. Whoot!


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 1, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia came back and grinned at Devan's questioning look. "It worked, we'll be airborn for a while longer." she then turns her attention to helping Devan with Kayla.
> 
> 
> ooc:
> I finally got Mutants and Masterminds. Whoot!




Kayla is unfortunately awake again, so the extra help is much appreciated.

ooc: 
[sblock]
(Congrats!  Tis a great game, esp for those who hate fiddling with mechanics all the time and juggling sourcebooks.  Points instead of levels is also very freeing in how to create a character.  Want to be able to do something? Buy it, and you can.  Want a weird power that is mechanically like something that exists already?  It costs the same, call it what you want.  Also, the concept of "power stunting," where you use a hero point to get a new temporarily power that makes sense with your concept is sometihng you'll like..you keep basically trying to do that with Naverone.  Its pretty self-contained, though I would suggest buying Ultimate Power, which is essentially a 168-page replacement for the powers chapter in the core book that is beter organized and has more room to explain and cross-reference everything.  It also incorporates errata is most consider it to override to core book when and is essentially MM 2.5e.  BTW, my M&M pbp has already taken in its alternate, so I can take another alternate if you're interested.) 

A good walkthrough of MM character building by the guy who originally taught me MM can be found here:  http://www.atomicthinktank.com/viewtopic.php?t=24919&start=32  .  Even if no one drops, you'll still have a character made with some help.[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Sep 1, 2007)

ooc:
[sblock]Hmmm. I'll shoot you an email, once I have a character concept down. It'll probably be similar to Alethia/Naverone, because I can so see that character archetype translated to a M&M game.  And you know by now I play well with others.    Ooo. I did order Ultimate powers as well, but it hasn't come in yet. 
Also, if you could give me a link to the pbp game as well as shoot me an email on your character generation requirements like power level etc?  I'd love to play.[/sblock]

Alethia smiles encouragingly at Kayla and touches her shoulder, sending a soothing Ease pain spell over her. "We're almost done, hold on a bit longer, alright? You've come so far, don't give up, don't let them win." she tells the now exhausted Witch. 

_*"Do you think a restoration spell would help with the blood loss?"* _ she asks Devan mentally, so as not to upset Kayla any further than she has too. _*"Or would it make the quill removal harder?"*_


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 1, 2007)

Shando and Sarah will head up and chase Thayians across rooftops as necessary.

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Sep 1, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia smiles encouragingly at Kayla and touches her shoulder, sending a soothing Ease pain spell over her. "We're almost done, hold on a bit longer, alright? You've come so far, don't give up, don't let them win." she tells the now exhausted Witch.
> 
> _*"Do you think a restoration spell would help with the blood loss?"* _ she asks Devan mentally, so as not to upset Kayla any further than she has too. _*"Or would it make the quill removal harder?"*_




Devan mentally replies, _"I'm not sure that would do much good.  I have been progressing slowly and monitoring her carefully.  We may simply have to allow her some rest to regain some strength before having another go"

"This is a devillish twist,"_ he emotes disgustedly. _ "It practically forces us to torture our own people."_

"Incomprehensible evil,"  he says aloud shaking his head.  

In a gentler tone he says, "Let us know when you need a rest Kayla."


----------



## kirinke (Sep 1, 2007)

_*"It's not torture. We're doing what we can to minimize her pain. True torturers would not." *_ Alethia replies, her mental voice betraying her own frustration and guilt. If you had looked at her, you wouldn't see any of it.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 1, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> [sblock]Hmmm. I'll shoot you an email, once I have a character concept down. It'll probably be similar to Alethia/Naverone, because I can so see that character archetype translated to a M&M game.  And you know by now I play well with others.    Ooo. I did order Ultimate powers as well, but it hasn't come in yet.
> Also, if you could give me a link to the pbp game as well as shoot me an email on your character generation requirements like power level etc?  I'd love to play.[/sblock]
> 
> ...


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 2, 2007)

The Thayans drop their weapons and begin to surrender, as Timrin demanded.  I would like to point out that Murdoch promised Oberon no survivors.  This will be fun to watch play out...


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 3, 2007)

Paging Murdoch...


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 4, 2007)

OCC1: sorry...long weekend with no internet access.

OCC2: Murdoch did indeed promise that no Thayan shall remain alive within the borders of rasheman (post #867). Not sure if Murdoch will want to start playing with words with a god like entity...

IC: Murdoch doesn't hide his irritation that they chose to surrender. He would very much have wanted to dispatch all of them at once, without ethical debate with Timrin.

Murdoch yells: "You need to pay for your crimes. Any last words, before I send you off to meet your gods?"


----------



## frostrune (Sep 5, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Murdoch yells: "You need to pay for your crimes. Any last words, before I send you off to meet your gods?"




Those were not the words he expected to hear and it takes a second for their meaning to really register with Timrin.  He slowly turns to look incredulously at Murdock and sees the hellfire crackling at his fingertips and his eyes fixed on the men below. 

"What did you sa... NO!!  STOP!!!", he yells.


----------



## frostrune (Sep 5, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> _*"It's not torture. We're doing what we can to minimize her pain. True torturers would not." *_ Alethia replies, her mental voice betraying her own frustration and guilt. If you had looked at her, you wouldn't see any of it.





A mental 'snort' of dismissal is all you get as a response from the craggy priest.  He grits his teeth and gives Kayla a drink of water gently patting her hand.  He casts a helpless glance at Alethia and asks Kayla, "Can you handle another one or shall we stop?"


----------



## kirinke (Sep 6, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC1: sorry...long weekend with no internet access.
> 
> OCC2: Murdoch did indeed promise that no Thayan shall remain alive within the borders of rasheman (post #867). Not sure if Murdoch will want to start playing with words with a god like entity...
> 
> ...




_*"There are many ways to interperet 'No Thayan shall remain alive within the borders of Rasheman' Murdoch." *_  Naverone's voice rumbled in their minds. _*"Geas bind them not to attack Rashemi again and teleport them off Rashemi soil and far enough away that they won't be able to cause a problem. Situation solved and promise kept."*_ The almost angel remarked. _*"I do not think that even Oberone would condone wonton murder without trial. Barring that, just strip them of their arms and armour and escort them to the border with a warning of if you step foot here again, you'll die. I think they've gotten the unwelcome message."*_ Naverone said wryly.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 6, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "What did you sa... NO!!  STOP!!!", he yells.




Telepathically, murdoch tell Timrin: _Don't worry, I wanted to give them the scare of their lives. We'll need to get them out of Rasheman as fast as possible though. It is the will of Oberon, and we need all the allies we can get. _ 

Mudoch still looks very intimidating to the prisonners, but refrains from blasting them. 

OCC: how many prisoners are there? Also, how far away is our air ship? I imagine it would be possible to load all the prisoners to get them out of rasheman, right? Maybe we can get them to a friendly nation for detention (like the city we saved before we came to Rasheman - what was it called again?).


----------



## kirinke (Sep 7, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Telepathically, murdoch tell Timrin: _Don't worry, I wanted to give them the scare of their lives. We'll need to get them out of Rasheman as fast as possible though. It is the will of Oberon, and we need all the allies we can get. _
> 
> Mudoch still looks very intimidating to the prisonners, but refrains from blasting them.
> 
> OCC: how many prisoners are there? Also, how far away is our air ship? I imagine it would be possible to load all the prisoners to get them out of rasheman, right? Maybe we can get them to a friendly nation for detention (like the city we saved before we came to Rasheman - what was it called again?).





ooc:
Remember, if Naverone is awake, so is Alethia....
Also, check to see if they are actually fighting of their own free will. Remember, Thayans also use captured slaves to fight as well as trained freemen.

IC
_*Be still my shared heart. The lad is finally learning something.*_  Naverone quipped. _*When one deals with powerful immortals, it is wise to be able to look at things from another perspective. Perhaps we can even persuade them to fight for us, after all if they give over their alliegance, they will no longer be Thayan.*_


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 8, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando and Sarah will head up and chase Thayians across rooftops as necessary.
> 
> Hawkeye




They do that, aided by the vicious Valkyries.  They take the time to finish off each fallen Thayan before moving on to the next.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 8, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Telepathically, murdoch tell Timrin: _Don't worry, I wanted to give them the scare of their lives. We'll need to get them out of Rasheman as fast as possible though. It is the will of Oberon, and we need all the allies we can get. _
> 
> Mudoch still looks very intimidating to the prisonners, but refrains from blasting them.
> 
> OCC: how many prisoners are there? Also, how far away is our air ship? I imagine it would be possible to load all the prisoners to get them out of rasheman, right? Maybe we can get them to a friendly nation for detention (like the city we saved before we came to Rasheman - what was it called again?).




The airship is about ten miles north of the city, and there are about forty possible prisoners.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 8, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> A mental 'snort' of dismissal is all you get as a response from the craggy priest.  He grits his teeth and gives Kayla a drink of water gently patting her hand.  He casts a helpless glance at Alethia and asks Kayla, "Can you handle another one or shall we stop?"




She groans..."No more...I can't...too much..."


----------



## kirinke (Sep 8, 2007)

"Alright, we'll give you time to rest." Alethia says, sending another ease pain spell through the woman. "You've been incredibly brave Kayla." she said as she gave the witch some more water and another drug, a greenish looking one this time.

ooc
Would a command along the lines of 'feel nothing' work? And how far along are they in completing the surgery?


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 8, 2007)

Shando looks on sadly, knowing the horrors of war.  Once they Thayans on the roof are taken care of, he heads back down to the main group.

"Those on the roof will no longer be of any trouble to anyone."

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 10, 2007)

Sooooo....Murdoch. The ball remains in your court.


----------



## frostrune (Sep 10, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> She groans..."No more...I can't...too much..."





"Stay strong Kayla.  You'll pull through this."

"Try and sleep if you can,"  Devan says gently.


He takes a few steps away and says to Alethia.  "As for you two, I'd suggest we find Fin and see how the fight goes."


----------



## frostrune (Sep 10, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Telepathically, murdoch tell Timrin: _Don't worry, I wanted to give them the scare of their lives. We'll need to get them out of Rasheman as fast as possible though. It is the will of Oberon, and we need all the allies we can get. _
> 
> Mudoch still looks very intimidating to the prisonners, but refrains from blasting them.




Timrin, boneweary and seriously injured, looks hard at the warlock trying to scutinize his intentions.  There is a tense few seconds as he seems to decide what to do next.

Reassured of Murdock's intent he returns his attention to the nervous Thayans below.

"You are now prisoners of the Hidden Shield.  Every man is to remove his armor and weapons and bundle them securely within his cloak.  When you are finished you may, one at a time, carry them up the stairs to us.  We are accepting your surrender in good faith.  You may face punishment for your crimes.  If you choose to accept this unconditionally you have made the first step toward redemption.  Anyone who deals falsely, conspires treachery, or is found concealing a weapon will be executed immediately.  Is that understood?"


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 10, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Sooooo....Murdoch. The ball remains in your court.




Murdoch nods at Tim' statement. He then contacts Naverone "we have prisoners, and we need to get them out of here, or risk the wrath of Oberon. Can Maggie and the Mythal device teleport all of them, or do we need to bring the ship in?"


----------



## kirinke (Sep 11, 2007)

_*"Maggie is out cold and is going to be sleeping for the next few days due to overchanneling and the use of the Kalara Root." *_ Naverone said. _*"We'll bring the ship in. Tell the locals not to shoot if you would." * _ Naverone quipped and grew more serious. _*"They'll both be alright. Kayla is in the worst shape..."*_  he sighed. _*"It might be best if you can get to the infirmery as soon as possible Murdoch. She could use your support. The operation is slow going and painful, but she'll make it alright."*_

To Devan and Fin
_*"They have prisoners, We need to get the ship to them, land and bundle the prisoners on board in order to avoid Oberone's wrath. *_  Naverone reported

To Dyria
_*"Behave. No dismembering of the prisoners or any undue harm to them. Or I'll give you embaressing dreams for three weeks straight."*_ he admonished.


----------



## Falkus (Sep 11, 2007)

"You never let me have any fun," Dyria replied to Naverone, pouting and half joking. "These are Thayans. They're worse than the people of Calimshan when it comes to slavery. If we're not going to kill them for their various crimes, at least keep them out of my sight." she added, clenching her fists as she looked at the surrendered soldiers.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 11, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "You never let me have any fun," Dyria replied to Naverone, pouting and half joking. "These are Thayans. They're worse than the people of Calimshan when it comes to slavery. If we're not going to kill them for their various crimes, at least keep them out of my sight." she added, clenching her fists as she looked at the surrendered soldiers.




_*"And you do not know their story, nor if they have committed any crimes at all. By their laws or by ours. Remember, that the Thayans use slaves as shock troops. Do not judge them for things that they may have or may not have done. And it could simply be that they do not know any better."*_ Naverone admonished. _*And as a matter of fact, we are wolfheads as well, declared so by Waterdeep and their allies. Even if it is an unjust declaration, we are as much criminals as they are.*_


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 13, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Murdoch nods at Tim' statement. He then contacts Naverone "we have prisoners, and we need to get them out of here, or risk the wrath of Oberon. Can Maggie and the Mythal device teleport all of them, or do we need to bring the ship in?"




He hears Oberon again "There are no slaves among them.  They did however enslave the spirits of the land and the people of this city.  Make an example of them.  The Rashemi will execute them once they are handed over anyway."

Murdoch gets flashes of the evils these people have committed while in Mulsantir and earlier.  The torture, the murder, the oppression.  Timrin gets the same visions.  Both find that they can actually hone in on individuals and see their crimes.  Murdoch also sees Kayla screaming in pain as Devan cuts the thorns out of her.  Timrin sees Maggie moaning in her sleep.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 13, 2007)

_*"That is the Rashemi's right Lord Oberone, not ours, for these have not done us any wrong." Naverone said, resolutely. "We cannot take the law, even your law into our own hands.  Murder is murder, even if we take the task to the wicked. And if we murder them, take their lives as they surrender, we will make ourselves no better than they." * _ Naverone admonished, knowing full well he was speaking out to one who could crush him if the fey so chose, but he knew in his heart that killing these men was wrong. _*"Look at my crimes, look at what I have done before I was judged and sentenced by the hosts of heaven. My past deeds were even more foul than the ones they have committed against the spirits of the land and the people. If such as I can change, could they not as well?"*_

The redeemed demon's voice was eldrich with humility, tinged with shame from the past that he could not undo and resolute.

_*Naverone is correct. When you step on the path of Vengeance, make two funeral pyres. One for yourself and one for the ones you love most. For the only ones you will take will be yourself and your loved ones and not the enemy you seek. *_  Alethia's mental voice sang out. _*"We are not murderers, or executioners. Nor are you my lord Oberone. Do this deed or force your followers to commit this and the path you step on will lead you away from the light and into the moonless night of the unseelie courts."*_

ooc:
They're exalted. They gotta walk the walk and talk the talk and be willin to do both.  See page 7 through 11 of Exalted deeds.  

Oh, the rest can hear this too.


----------



## frostrune (Sep 13, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> He hears Oberon again "There are no slaves among them.  They did however enslave the spirits of the land and the people of this city.  Make an example of them.  The Rashemi will execute them once they are handed over anyway."
> 
> Murdoch gets flashes of the evils these people have committed while in Mulsantir and earlier.  The torture, the murder, the oppression.  Timrin gets the same visions.  Both find that they can actually hone in on individuals and see their crimes.  Murdoch also sees Kayla screaming in pain as Devan cuts the thorns out of her.  Timrin sees Maggie moaning in her sleep.




Timrin closes his silver eyes in hopes of shutting out the rapidly shifting and heinous images to no avail.  He does not hear the voice that Murdock does and therefore is confused by their meaning.  As the images pass, he looks around at his remaing companions to judge by the expressions on their face if they had the same experience.


OOC:  By DM_Matt's write-up I interpret him meaning that Murdock is the only one who 'hears' the words of Oberon.  This might null Alethia/Naverone's response as they would be unaware in my interpretation.

Also, not to get graffic, but when you say 'Maggie moaning in her sleep' is this in a sense that she is in pain or sick or 'other' kinds of moaning?  Yes, I am a male.  And yes, my mind is in the gutter


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 13, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin closes his silver eyes in hopes of shutting out the rapidly shifting and heinous images to no avail.  He does not hear the voice that Murdock does and therefore is confused by their meaning.  As the images pass, he looks around at his remaing companions to judge by the expressions on their face if they had the same experience.
> 
> 
> OOC:  By DM_Matt's write-up I interpret him meaning that Murdock is the only one who 'hears' the words of Oberon.  This might null Alethia/Naverone's response as they would be unaware in my interpretation.
> ...




Uh, no, not that kind.  Did not cross my mind. Pain.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 13, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> They're exalted. They gotta walk the walk and talk the talk and be willin to do both.  See page 7 through 11 of Exalted deeds.




Because everyone knows I'm a huge fan of RP restrictions....


----------



## kirinke (Sep 13, 2007)

ooc
He might be 'hearing' the echo of his words in Murdoch's mind. Remember, Murdoch is likely pondering them. Naverone is also not stupid and can rather guess what Oberone said through Murdoch and Timrin's mental reaction.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 14, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> He hears Oberon again "There are no slaves among them.  They did however enslave the spirits of the land and the people of this city.  Make an example of them.  The Rashemi will execute them once they are handed over anyway."
> 
> Murdoch gets flashes of the evils these people have committed while in Mulsantir and earlier.  The torture, the murder, the oppression.  Timrin gets the same visions.  Both find that they can actually hone in on individuals and see their crimes.  Murdoch also sees Kayla screaming in pain as Devan cuts the thorns out of her.  Timrin sees Maggie moaning in her sleep.




Murdoch turns to Timrin and say with resolve (telepathically): "_Tim, Oberon sent us visions of what these prisoners did. We are at war, and we have divine confirmation of the atrocities these beasts commited. The law of war supports their execution, and aboveall, there are no innocents amongst them. 
There is no legal, nor moral reason not to proceed._" 

Murdoch will blast them. 
[sblock=dm_matt]
Murdoch will keep an eye on Tim. If he tries to intervene, Murdoch will use a his rod of quicken to flee the scene to get farther away, and proceed with blasting the prisoners.[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Sep 14, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Murdoch turns to Timrin and say with resolve (telepathically): "_Tim, Oberon sent us visions of what these prisoners did. We are at war, and we have divine confirmation of the atrocities these beasts commited. The law of war supports their execution, and aboveall, there are no innocents amongst them.
> There is no legal, nor moral reason not to proceed._"
> 
> Murdoch will blast them.




Recognition flashes in Timrin's eyes and his body moves even as he shouts, "NO!!!!  DO NOT DO THIS!!!!!"

He lunges to grapple the warlock as chaos errupts at the top of the stairs 

OOC:  +24 melee touch, provokes AO; successful AO negates; if touch succeeds, opposed grapple checks; Timrin is grapple +24.

Well done Steve!  This should be fun.  

DM_Matt[sblock] Timrin is horrified by Murdock's thoughts but he will not try to harm him, only restrain him.

If Murdock succeeds, this may cause a huge rift in the company.  Very cool  from a story perspective, possibly difficult for continued gameplay.  Paladins are a pain in the @ss.  I think his adamant opposition to this is totally in-character.  If Murdock does succeed it is unlikely Timrin will be able to reconcile with him.  We may have to go our separate ways.  I'm totally cool with that if you are.  I/Timrin can either drop from the story or, if you're willing, we continue the plot with two separate groups.  I think PbEM lends itself to this split group better than sitting around a table.  Still, it will probably be more work on your part.

Please let me know how you would like to handle it.  I'm cool either way.[/sblock]


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 14, 2007)

Shando leaps into attack Murdoch (he and Sarah did come back down remember and are standing there), full flurry, non lethal damage to stop his attack.

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Sep 14, 2007)

Dyria...

stepped back.

She respected Timrin and Alethia and Naverone, she really did, but she was also telling the truth when she stated she despised slavers. She was no saint like Alethia or Tim, and she had no intention of becoming one. If Murdoch wanted to kill the slaving, Thayan scum, let him. She wouldn't try to stop him, but under the circumstances, nor would she try to help him.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 14, 2007)

"No, for gods sake, stop!" Naverone and Alethia shout helplessly.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 16, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Recognition flashes in Timrin's eyes and his body moves even as he shouts, "NO!!!!  DO NOT DO THIS!!!!!"
> 
> He lunges to grapple the warlock as chaos errupts at the top of the stairs
> 
> ...




(We'll see how it goes.  The Seelie Court is good and does adhere to some specific principles, but not the idealized law-biased quasi-pacifistic quasi-Christianity that the official alignments sometimes entail.  Good entities can have a reasonably wide range of views on when mercy is called for and when it isn't. That said, it is possible that such differences could be overlooked when it is necessary to work together for the greater good, such that mercifucl LG Helm could conceivably ally himself with the defensively-aggressive CG Fairy King against the Twice Damned, allowing the party to stay together, albeit with a lot more tension)


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 16, 2007)

Murdoch blasts a large portion of the Thayans, acting before anyone can stop him.

Timrin actually fails to grab hold of Murdoch, as Murdoch suddenly teleports into the air in the middle of the room, where the melee-fighting Shando and Sarah cannot get to him.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 16, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Murdoch blasts a large portion of the Thayans, acting before anyone can stop him.
> 
> Timrin actually fails to grab hold of Murdoch, as Murdoch suddenly teleports into the air in the middle of the room, where the melee-fighting Shando and Sarah cannot get to him.




OOC:  How high up is he?  He is in a room, so he can't be that far up.

Hawkeye

(Sorry I haven't posted much this week.  Not been a good week for my family.)


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  How high up is he?  He is in a room, so he can't be that far up.
> 
> Hawkeye
> 
> (Sorry I haven't posted much this week.  Not been a good week for my family.)




Sorry 'bout your family, I hope things get better  

He's basically flattened up against the ceiling of the gatehouse hall, which is about 20 feet tall.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 16, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Sorry 'bout your family, I hope things get better
> 
> He's basically flattened up against the ceiling of the gatehouse hall, which is about 20 feet tall.




OOC:  So thats a DC of 80 to reach him with a high jump?  Shando's max jump (with an assist from Sarah) is going to be +47  (+7 base+36 speed [base speed+hasted)+2 synergy from tumble+2 from aid other.)  Even with a roll
of 20 on the check, that gives a maximum effort of 67 or almost 17 feet.   :\   Any rocks lying around?  Shando and Sarah can use those without violating their povery oaths and their VOP bonuses count towards their use.    

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Sep 16, 2007)

ooc:
I think that both Alethia and Naverone are going to side with Timrin. Naverone because he is a lawful good exalted and Alethia because she is a saint and heavily influenced by Naverone's beliefs.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  So thats a DC of 80 to reach him with a high jump?  Shando's max jump (with an assist from Sarah) is going to be +47  (+7 base+36 speed [base speed+hasted)+2 synergy from tumble+2 from aid other.)  Even with a roll
> of 20 on the check, that gives a maximum effort of 67 or almost 17 feet.   :\   Any rocks lying around?  Shando and Sarah can use those without violating their povery oaths and their VOP bonuses count towards their use.
> 
> Hawkeye




Shando can flurry the wall, doing enough damage to make some throwing rocks.


----------



## frostrune (Sep 16, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (We'll see how it goes.  The Seelie Court is good and does adhere to some specific principles, but not the idealized law-biased quasi-pacifistic quasi-Christianity that the official alignments sometimes entail.  Good entities can have a reasonably wide range of views on when mercy is called for and when it isn't. That said, it is possible that such differences could be overlooked when it is necessary to work together for the greater good, such that mercifucl LG Helm could conceivably ally himself with the defensively-aggressive CG Fairy King against the Twice Damned, allowing the party to stay together, albeit with a lot more tension)





OOC:  Philosophically, you're right.  This could, and has been working just fine.  The problem here isn't so much alignment based but that Timrin offered these men fair terms of surrender and Murdock is slaughtering them.  He follows the god of protection.  Those men, evil or no, were his responsibility.  Timrin has failed.  His honor has been sullied by one of his own friends.  This is the problem.

Steve is doing a great job of playing his charcater.  I think his reaction is totally appropriate.  Unfortunately, I think Timrin is as well.  I see major inter-party conflict on the horizon.


----------



## frostrune (Sep 17, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Murdoch blasts a large portion of the Thayans, acting before anyone can stop him.
> 
> Timrin actually fails to grab hold of Murdoch, as Murdoch suddenly teleports into the air in the middle of the room, where the melee-fighting Shando and Sarah cannot get to him.





Timrin graps vainly at the illusory Murdock as a vitriolic blast arcs over his head into the mass of Thayans below.  Their cries of pain and horror blast the air from Timrin's lungs and leaden his limbs.  His mind is screaming 'NO' but his body seems to be moving in slow motion; helpless as the would-be prisoners burn.

"Murdock, you must stop this madness!!!", He screams one last time before doing the only thing he can think of...

He charges down the stairs into the screaming mass below.

DM_Matt[sblock] Timrin is hoping Murdock won't lob more fire/acid into the mass if he is a part of it.  Knowing Murdock has some control over who he hits with his blasts he will ready to interject himself/ block between the incoming blast and the intended target.  I understand this may very well get him killed as he is at 1/2 or less hps.  I also understand that the angry and desperate Thayans may see him as a threat and also try and take him out.

On the plus side, if Devan's defenses are still up he has significant resistance against Fire and Acid (DR 30 each).  If not, he has DR 10 fire from his armor and DR 5 acid from being an aasimar.  Probably not enough to keep him alive if it comes down to it.

I know this seems suicidal but I think Paladins are all about sacrifice.  Sometimes that means standing for something you believe in even when you know you are going to lose.[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Sep 17, 2007)

ooc
Sorry Frostrune, looks like Timrin's on his own, if they could, both Naverone and Alethia would be right with him, but there isn't any real way for them to get down there, unless some sort of divine intervention manifests. They'll both do what they can to help.

IC
Naverone sends pictures of the strife to Alethia and Devan. _*"Murdoch, stop this!" * _  Alethia shouts, *"This is madness, damnit, stop!"*

Taavi and Charissa blink out of the room and go to aid Timrin, however they can in response to her distress. 

"Stop Murdoch however you can, but don't kill him." Alethia murmurs, knowing that the archons will hear. 

"Please, don't let him do this. Might does not make right lord Oberone, no matter how deserving these Thayans may be, they are still mortal. And all mortals can change. Both for the better and worse." she whispered again in sylvan. 


"Evil's most seductive lure is the abandonment of mercy in the face of blind vengeance and anger. They have done great wrongs, but we who follow the light are never justified in meting out the same torments as those who follow the dark inflict upon their prisoners. What Murdoch is doing is wrong and will lead to darkness and evil, can't you see that my lord Oberone? Do you want that?! There is no honour in this. None!" 

Alethia whispers as whitefire dances over her skin, her body alight with celestial radiance that is nearly blinding in its intensity and she prayed, that her friends would not be forced to kill each other over this and that the Thayans would not be slaughtered so needlessly.

_*Stop this, please stop this. *_ she prays desperately.



ooc:
How close is the ship to the battle? If she can, she'll use her flight ability to get down there.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 17, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Murdock, you must stop this madness!!!", He screams one last time before doing the only thing he can think of...




"Sorry friend. I hate to see you like this...surely you know that protecting these dogs is folly! I simply do not wish them to have the pleasure of committing more evil acts between now and the moment they have an official trial, and are "officially" executed. This is war, and there is no need for formalities"

Murdock will blast the remaining Thayans. He'll use a Purifies blast on those that Tim tries to protect "You wear the shield of richeousness my friend, so you need not fear my blasts".

OCC: Ouch, this is gonna be a tough night back on the ship!


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 17, 2007)

DM, if you will please read the following:

[sblock]I was looking at Sarah's abilities.  Dimension Slide doesn't say anything about having to end up on a solid surface, just that you can move yourself to the limits of your ability.  So, could Sarah using an augmented Dimension Slide move and then attempt to grapple Murdoch?  Barring that, how far away from the wall is he. Using her Up the wall feet, Sarah can run up the wall and jump out to grab him.[/sblock]

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 18, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> DM, if you will please read the following:
> 
> [sblock]I was looking at Sarah's abilities.  Dimension Slide doesn't say anything about having to end up on a solid surface, just that you can move yourself to the limits of your ability.  So, could Sarah using an augmented Dimension Slide move and then attempt to grapple Murdoch?  Barring that, how far away from the wall is he. Using her Up the wall feet, Sarah can run up the wall and jump out to grab him.[/sblock]
> 
> Hawkeye




[sblock] She can do that, but if she doesn't make the initial attack roll, she falls. [/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 18, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> How close is the ship to the battle? If she can, she'll use her flight ability to get down there.




Far.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 19, 2007)

Sarah suddenly blurs and seems to move across the open space between her and Murdock, stopping in midair next to him, reaching out to grab him.

Augmented Dimension Slide.  Melee touch attack +25,  Grapple check +20.

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 20, 2007)

[sblock=DM_matt]FYI, Murdoch's rod of quicken is out of charges for today. [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Sep 20, 2007)

ooc
Since Alethia and Naverone cannot be there physically, They sent the happy archon duo to aid Timrin. Any damage they do to Murdoch will be subdual and none-lethal. They want him out of commission, not out of life.     

Also, referring to the 
[sblock]
_(We'll see how it goes. The Seelie Court is good and does adhere to some specific principles, but not the idealized law-biased quasi-pacifistic quasi-Christianity that the official alignments sometimes entail. Good entities can have a reasonably wide range of views on when mercy is called for and when it isn't. That said, it is possible that such differences could be overlooked when it is necessary to work together for the greater good, such that mercifucl LG Helm could conceivably ally himself with the defensively-aggressive CG Fairy King against the Twice Damned, allowing the party to stay together, albeit with a lot more tension)_

Alethia and Naverone are both exalted characters, so their views on when mercy is called for is a bit more extreme than most others of their same alignment.   Both Alethia and Naverone are going to be rather hard on Murdoch when he does come back to the ship. Maybe even insisting on an atonement quest for Murdoch if he wishes to continue to associate with the group, not just for breaking troth, but for what they view as murder as well. (Forgiveness, mercy etc.... Applies to everyone. But Atonement does as well   )
[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 23, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Sarah suddenly blurs and seems to move across the open space between her and Murdock, stopping in midair next to him, reaching out to grab him.
> 
> Augmented Dimension Slide.  Melee touch attack +25,  Grapple check +20.
> 
> Hawkeye




Timrin moves among the Thayans to shield, them, only to find out that Murdoch's attacks can affect them and not him.  The Thayans, however, see the opportunity, and pile onto him, managing to pin him under a huge pile of warriors.

Sarah appears in the air and grabs onto Murdoch.

Alethia sends her archons to attack him, but there rays are not even close to powerful enough to penetrate his extensive magical shielding, and just bounce off.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 23, 2007)

_*"YOU IDIOT." *_ Alethia shouts. _*"LOOK and SEE what vengeance wrecks!" *_ She says, knowing Murdoch can well see the Thayans piling onto Timrin.*"STOP THIS NOW!"*

Seeing that the Archon's attacks are useless, she sends in Marise, her cohort as well. She then orders them to stop the Thayan's using non-lethal attacks. 

She orders Marise to stop Murdoch. Non-Lethal attacks only.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 23, 2007)

Shando rushes to the aid of  Sir Timrinm nonlethal damage.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Sep 23, 2007)

Alethia stands, still a bit wobbly from the past day's events. She is still glowing with celestial radiance and whitefire, which is probably helping the wounded around her more than not. _*If Murdoch had not attacked, this would not be happening. Remember my lord. Remember.*_ she said outloud to Whomever was listening. _*The innocent are usually the first to fall to Vengeance's blade,*_


----------



## frostrune (Sep 25, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Timrin moves among the Thayans to shield, them, only to find out that Murdoch's attacks can affect them and not him.  The Thayans, however, see the opportunity, and pile onto him, managing to pin him under a huge pile of warriors.
> 
> Sarah appears in the air and grabs onto Murdoch.
> 
> Alethia sends her archons to attack him, but there rays are not even close to powerful enough to penetrate his extensive magical shielding, and just bounce off.





Timrin will struggle to free himself of the Thayans.  He understands their desperate attacks but that doesn't mean he will take it lying down (no pun intended).

OOC:  Sorry for the delay I've been away on business...


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 26, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> "Sorry friend. I hate to see you like this...surely you know that protecting these dogs is folly! I simply do not wish them to have the pleasure of committing more evil acts between now and the moment they have an official trial, and are "officially" executed. This is war, and there is no need for formalities"
> 
> Murdock will blast the remaining Thayans. He'll use a Purifies blast on those that Tim tries to protect "You wear the shield of richeousness my friend, so you need not fear my blasts".
> 
> OCC: Ouch, this is gonna be a tough night back on the ship!




Now Murdoch is grappled by Sarah.  Does he blast or tp out of it first?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 28, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Now Murdoch is grappled by Sarah.  Does he blast or tp out of it first?




He'll dimention door out of the grapple (far from a wall or the floor) anf will blast the soldiers piling on Tim.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 28, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> He'll dimention door out of the grapple (far from a wall or the floor) anf will blast the soldiers piling on Tim.




He does that sucessfully, while the Thyans swarms Timrin, and surround Sarah, who falls from the ceiling without Murdoch to hold onto.  The Thayans retrieve their weapons, and begin to attack, but they are of minimal threat.  Group grapples are really the only thing they can do successfully.  Murdoch continues to blast the crowd with holy energy, allowing Timrin to escape. Dyria watches the proceedings, apparently.  Meanwhile, some Valkyries appear at the top of the stairs.  aparently about to move on the remaining Thayans.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 28, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> He does that sucessfully, while the Thyans swarms Timrin, and surround Sarah, who falls from the ceiling without Murdoch to hold onto.  The Thayans retrieve their weapons, and begin to attack, but they are of minimal threat.  Group grapples are really the only thing they can do successfully.  Murdoch continues to blast the crowd with holy energy, allowing Timrin to escape. Dyria watches the proceedings, apparently.  Meanwhile, some Valkyries appear at the top of the stairs.  aparently about to move on the remaining Thayans.




OOC:  I am not really knowledgeable about Warlocks.  Can they dimension door and still attack afterwards?  If not, Sarah should get an action this round after the fall.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 28, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  I am not really knowledgeable about Warlocks.  Can they dimension door and still attack afterwards?  If not, Sarah should get an action this round after the fall.
> 
> Hawkeye




Oh, right, I forgot she has crazy abilities that would let her skip avoid the crowd of enemies betweeen her and Murdoch.  Go ahead then.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 29, 2007)

Sarah lands lightly on her feet, casting a quick glance around at the advancing Thayvians and back at Murdock.  "I can follow you, where ever you go in this room warlock!  Stop this, now before you slip too far into the darkness!  For now, I have other concerns."

Sarah moves to assist Shando, attacking alongside him, nonlethal damage, even against those armed.

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Sep 29, 2007)

Dyria charged the now armed Thayans, cracking her whip, capable of severing arms, legs and heads. This was the excuse she had been waiting for.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 29, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "I can follow you, where ever you go in this room warlock!  Stop this, now before you slip too far into the darkness!  For now, I have other concerns."




Somewhat annoyed that this new arrival into the group would address him so, Murdoch answers telepathically for all the companions to hear:
"And I can escape, from whereever you follow me, Monk! However, we are on the same side, albeit with different visions. The souls of these men are tainted with evil. It has been shown to me by Oberon, and we are now seing it through their actions. You do not wish to take the responsibility of judging them, and you prefer any risk of taint to be left onto others. And above all, you dare to judge ME!

I take the responsibility - knowing the risks, for you all will not, hidden behind a shield of lawful richeousness! I am disapointed in my companions misguided actions, but I know that by the end of the day, evil would win if our disagreement destroyed our alliance."

Focusing on the situation at hand, Murdoch concludes:
Now, Tim is under attack, and I will not allow him to be harmed." Murdoch continues blasting, targetting specifically those close to Tim. If necessary, he will dim door outside to be above the ground, away from any walls and overzealous monks!


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 30, 2007)

"For someone who condemns others for standing behind the "shield of lawful righteousness", you seem to have little problem taking the law into your own hands!  Thats just a typical..."

"Sarah!  Fight now!  Talk later!", Shando says, cutting her off.  He pitches his voice lower and starts speaking in Damarran:  
[sblock]"Knock as many of them unconscious as fast as you can.  Murdoch may not feel as strong a compunction to kill those that are truly helpless.  I do not think he is capable of that.[/sblock]

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Sep 30, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Somewhat annoyed that this new arrival into the group would address him so, Murdoch answers telepathically for all the companions to hear:
> "And I can escape, from whereever you follow me, Monk! However, we are on the same side, albeit with different visions. The souls of these men are tainted with evil. It has been shown to me by Oberon, and we are now seing it through their actions. You do not wish to take the responsibility of judging them, and you prefer any risk of taint to be left onto others. And above all, you dare to judge ME!
> 
> I take the responsibility - knowing the risks, for you all will not, hidden behind a shield of lawful richeousness! I am disapointed in my companions misguided actions, but I know that by the end of the day, evil would win if our disagreement destroyed our alliance."
> ...




ooc:
You still have to deal with Alethia and her menagerie of followers. She is definantly not approving of Murdoch's actions. And Naverone is even less happy with him. Even though she is chaotic, she has very strong lawful leanings (not to mention that pesky Saintly exaltedness), thanks to Naverone's inadvertant influence, so she's going to side with Timrin on this as will Naverone. 

IC
_*If you had not acted, then this would not be happening Murdoch!*_ Alethia mental voice retorts, having heard him quite clearly through Naverone. 
She orders her animals and archon's to help Timrin, non-lethal damage only.
_*They were willing to surrender, you idiot.*_

_*Think before you act out in your righteous anger next time. The light can blind surely as darkness!*_ Naverone snaps as well, his voice deep and disapproving.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 1, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> _*They were willing to surrender, you idiot.*_[/COLOR]




"And which god to you so?" Murdoch is clearly alluding to the visions he received from Oberon. Clearly amused by her "idiot" comment, Murdoch adds: "Beware of the words you choose, child, for all warlocks are not as forgiving as I am."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 2, 2007)

Naverone's rumbling, sardonic laugh echoed in Murdoch's mind. _*"And you forget, where one is, two are. Where two are, three are. She is never alone warlock. Not now. Not ever." where his knowledge came, he knew not. But he knew the truth when he saw it.* _  

The warlock had become blinded by his rage and richeousness. The Thayans may have deserved to die, but neither did Murdoch have the right to take those lives, to go against his own leader's promise of amnesty or at a promise of fair trial and treatment. 

Evil committed in the name of good was still blackest evil, and not a few angels learned that lesson too late, to their utter damnation. He knew first hand, having torn their wings from their backs with his own talons, having drunk from their bleeding necks. Oh yes, he knew and wished he hadn't. Naverone had not lied when he claimed that what he had done in the past was worse than anything the Thayans could hope to achieve in a thousand lifetimes. No indeed. That truth was worse than they could possibly imagine. 

Naverone sent those images to Murdoch, showing him those angels sins and their punishments at his hands, when he had been a prince of hell, a soldier of evil, delighting in the pain of others. 

Their words before they fell had been the same as his.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 2, 2007)

(Ok, time to move this along)

Two Valkyries jump from the stairs to the area in front of the door, and bash it with their swords.  The first shatters the door to splinters.  The second causes the wall of force to shatter like glass, falling to the ground.  The pieces quickly wink out of existence.

Marco and the rest charge in shouting patriotic slogans as they prepare to rip into the surrounded Thayans.  The lead valkyrie, still on the stairs, shouts to Timrin  "This land is the sovereign territory of the Nation of Rasheman, a Protectorate of the Seelie Court by mutual agreement.  These men have invaded this nation, enslaved its citizens, and enslaved our brethren tied to the Fey Nexis.  You have no authority to accept their surrender on our behalf.  These invaders will meet their deaths in accordance with the laws of this land and the traditions of its guardians.  Thayans, if you have not already done so, take your weapons in hand, and prepare for death."

Oberon speaks to Murdoch, though all can hear it.  "You are loyal and strong, grandson.  I will cause no further strife between you and your friends.  Also, I will discuss this matter with Helm."  A vial appears in his hand "I hear a dear friend of yours was badly wounded in battle, and in need of surgical  removal of dangerous spines.  This is faerie dust mixed with faerie dragon breath essense.  It will ease her pain."  Two small ones appear in Timrin's hand.  "I hear you have a friend with similar but lesser needs.  One vial is like Murdoch's, the other is pure faerie dust, which can enhance any magic it comes in contact with.  You can give her that for her own uses."


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 2, 2007)

Shando stops fighting against the Tahyvians and signals for Sarah to do the same.  He then steps protectively over those Thayvians already rendered unconscious and looks levely at the Valkyrie and advancing Rashemi.  "I cannot allow death to come to those that are helpless, even temporarily, if I can prevent it.  Judge them under the laws of this land and allow them to defend themselves when they are able later, but at this moment, they will not die."  Sarah moves to his side quietly, defiance in her eyes.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 2, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando stops fighting against the Tahyvians and signals for Sarah to do the same.  He then steps protectively over those Thayvians already rendered unconscious and looks levely at the Valkyrie and advancing Rashemi.  "I cannot allow death to come to those that are helpless, even temporarily, if I can prevent it.  Judge them under the laws of this land and allow them to defend themselves when they are able later, but at this moment, they will not die."  Sarah moves to his side quietly, defiance in her eyes.
> 
> Hawkeye




"They are invaders, not criminals.  They are Thayan troops in uniform on Rashemi soil.  By the law of this land, no other determination need to be made, and we have no obligation to permit them to be ready and able to kill us.  As long as they are here, they are waging war, and we will wage war against them.  NOW STAND ASIDE!"


----------



## kirinke (Oct 2, 2007)

Alethia sent Marise and the archons to stand by Shando. _*"Nor are we under any obligation to simply let you to become as they. Evil committed in the name of good is still blackest evil. Remember that."*_ 
She would not allow Timrin, Shando or Sarah to stand alone in this, especially when they had the right of it.

The big catlike Leskylor mantled it's wings, looking at the Valkeries and at Maarco calmly. _*"I do not wish to fight you. But I will keep you from committing murder as my mistress commands me to."*_ 

The Archon's hover on each side of Shando's shoulder's, protectively.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 2, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "They are invaders, not criminals.  They are Thayan troops in uniform on Rashemi soil.  By the law of this land, no other determination need to be made, and we have no obligation to permit them to be ready and able to kill us.  As long as they are here, they are waging war, and we will wage war against them.  NOW STAND ASIDE!"




"No., Shando says, his features calm in the face of their fury.

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 2, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> The warlock had become blinded by his rage and richeousness. The Thayans may have deserved to die, but neither did Murdoch have the right to take those lives, to go against his own leader's promise of amnesty or at a promise of fair trial and treatment.




[sblock=for_all]FYI, Murdoch and Fin are the original founding members of the hidden shield. If you recall, they were the only ones at the beginning that had the leadership feat. Also, Murdoch definitely does not consider Tim his "leader"; never has, and never will. The group has an almost fanatical lawful good detail oriented inclination, but the founding members (CG and LN), don't necessarily have this vision.

And do keep in mind that Murdoch's and Fin's followers are manning the flying ship.

Finally, I think that things have somewhat degenerated, and a vision from both Helm and Ilmalter would resolve things (although I thought that the direct intervention of a CG god would be enough... and I hope Oberon is not spiteful, Alethia's mouth is bound to get her into trouble!  

BTW: this situation is awesome roleplaying goodness, and I am definitely enjoying this character development opportunity! I hope y'all are feeling the same way (and this won't cause the group - and possibly the game - to break up).  :\ 
Cheers,

SG
[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Oct 2, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (Ok, time to move this along)
> 
> Two Valkyries jump from the stairs to the area in front of the door, and bash it with their swords.  The first shatters the door to splinters.  The second causes the wall of force to shatter like glass, falling to the ground.  The pieces quickly wink out of existence.
> 
> Marco and the rest charge in shouting patriotic slogans as they prepare to rip into the surrounded Thayans.  The lead valkyrie, still on the stairs, shouts to Timrin  "This land is the sovereign territory of the Nation of Rasheman, a Protectorate of the Seelie Court by mutual agreement.  These men have invaded this nation, enslaved its citizens, and enslaved our brethren tied to the Fey Nexis.  You have no authority to accept their surrender on our behalf.  These invaders will meet their deaths in accordance with the laws of this land and the traditions of its guardians.  Thayans, if you have not already done so, take your weapons in hand, and prepare for death."




Timrin shrugs off the few remaining Thayans clinging to him as their attention is now drawn by the Valkries and  sudden surge of Marcos men.

He stands wearily and walks toward the lead Valkrie sword held low and non-threatening.  He looks about the carnage and chaos.  The smell of blood and charred bodies, shouts of pain and curses, broken bodies, feral looks, and dripping swords swords assail his senses. He looks over his shoulder at Shando and Sarah, at Marise and the archons; his frustration is evident yet he appears defeated.

He looks back to the Valkrie and her bloodlust disgusts him.  "I have seen my share of war and your zeal escapes me.  We do not agree.  We will never agree."

"Your law is not my law, but it is no less valid.  This 'mistake' is mine.  I had no Rashemi authority to offer a surrender.  I hold no office here."

To Shando, Alethia, and Naverone he says mentally...[sblock]*'You have a touch of the divine.  You know redemption.  Yet I ask you, are we right here?  There is little doubt these men are truly evil.  Can evil be redeemed?  Absolutely.  We have also laid many a foe low without asking the same question.  The problem here is the treatment of prisoners or perhaps, for us more lawful types, are they prisoners at all?  I had no authority to offer a surrender.  Would we have blinked if three days from now they were all hanged after an official trial?  Does it matter how they die provided it is swift and painless?'

'I do not know the right answer.  I am mortal.  I am flawed.  I am not so confident that my law trumps Rashemi law to stake my life here.  I am sorry if you think less of me.' 

'So... is this where we draw the line in the sand and fight for an ideal or do we stand aside and allow Rashemi justice to take its course?'*[/sblock]




			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Oberon speaks to Murdoch, though all can hear it.  "You are loyal and strong, grandson.  I will cause no further strife between you and your friends.  Also, I will discuss this matter with Helm."  A vial appears in his hand "I hear a dear friend of yours was badly wounded in battle, and in need of surgical  removal of dangerous spines.  This is faerie dust mixed with faerie dragon breath essense.  It will ease her pain."  Two small ones appear in Timrin's hand.  "I hear you have a friend with similar but lesser needs.  One vial is like Murdoch's, the other is pure faerie dust, which can enhance any magic it comes in contact with.  You can give her that for her own uses."




Timrin looks absently at the vials that appear in his hand.  With a disgusted snort, he tucks them into his belt.  *'I'll deal with that later'*, he thinks.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 3, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin shrugs off the few remaining Thayans clinging to him as their attention is now drawn by the Valkries and  sudden surge of Marcos men.
> 
> He stands wearily and walks toward the lead Valkrie sword held low and non-threatening.  He looks about the carnage and chaos.  The smell of blood and charred bodies, shouts of pain and curses, broken bodies, feral looks, and dripping swords swords assail his senses. He looks over his shoulder at Shando and Sarah, at Marise and the archons; his frustration is evident yet he appears defeated.
> 
> ...




Alethia stands knowing that while her mouth does indeed get her into trouble from time to time, she speaks also with the conviction of a truly good person. She does not blame Oberone or the Rashemi, she understands all too well their anger and rage at the Thayans. She doesn't even blame Murdoch, she understands his actions, even as she is repulsed by them. 

"They laid down their weapons, believing that they would be treated fairly. Not slaughtered. Yes they are evil, but that doesn't give us the excuse to mete out that kind of revenge." Alethia said heavily, both out loud and mentally "I have no taste for killing a helpless foe Timrin; neither of us are executioners. We are warriors yes, we fight to the last breath yes for the light, for good. Let me ask you all this. Because the enemy is cruel, does that give us the excuse to be as cruel? It's a slippery slope that leads straight to the final level of hell." 

The light around her is bright, brighter than ever before. "I don't know what's right either Timrin, I'm as mortal as you, I make mistakes too." she rubbed her hands wearily over her eyes. "I can only do the best that I can, to follow what I think is right, hoping that it is. Not even the gods can see all things, even they have limits, even if it is self imposed and greater than we can possibly imagine. This is.... Truly beyond us Timrin."  

"Let the gods decide their fate. And we will abide by that decision," she said finally and kneeling, she sends a heart felt prayer up, praying for this matter to be resolved without further strife.

ooc:
Alethia probably registers more towards the 'good' side of things than either law or chaos at this time. Because of what she is, she can see both sides are equally valid, but.... Well she has to go with what she feels is right.

Don't worry.... Alethia isn't the vengeful or spiteful sort. Neither is Naverone. They both know too well what lies down that path. I think that they will be somewhat.... disappointed in Murdoch, but they understand why he did what he did and why the Rashemi and Oberone feel what they feel. Remember, they slew the Master of Nature, they know what the Thayans did and they know that not everyone can be as they are. 

Unlike some, they can talk the talk as they walk the walk.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 3, 2007)

Shando speaks to Timrin verbally:  "My friend I am as mortal and fallible as you are.  I have little doubt that these men are guilty of the crimes they are accused of and should be punished according to the laws of those they have wronged, but I will not stand aside and watched them be slaughtered like helpless animals.  To do so would be a violation of what I believe in.  We may have not had any legal authority here in Rasheman to order their surrender, but we did have the moral authority to offer them the chance to lay down their arms and face judgement at a later time.  They did so, trusting in your word as a Paladin that they would not be slaughtered.  I stand by and with your word.  I will not allow those who can't defend themselves to die at this point in time.  It does matter in the long run. 

He faces out to the oncoming mob:  "Look at yourselves:  You are so caught up in the bloodlust that the only thing you can think of is killing and revenge.  You want to kill them so badly, that you are even willing to stoop to their level and kill those that are unable to protect themselves.  Do the unconscious Thayvians at our feet scare you that much?  Are they truly that much of a threat to you, lying here, unable to raise a weapon in their own defense?  Will you one day tell great tavern stories on how you freed this city by slitting the throats of the helpless warriors?  Will you boast of such feats to your children and grandchildren?  Will bards write great epic poems and songs about your "valorous" deeds this day?  Is that what passes for your warrior culture in Rasheman?  Is that something you can truly be proud of?  You can have your justice on those that can defend themselves for that is your law, how you decide the rightness of things, but these that are unable to to defend themselves, you can wait.  There has been enough death this day."

Shando looks over the the Valkyrie:  "It is said the the Valkyrie are Battle Maidens, taking valiant and worthy warriors to their final rest.  Battle is in your nature.  It is who and what you are.  I would no more expect you not to fight then I would expect a carp to walk on dry land, but what you want to do to those at my feet is not battle, but butchery.  Is that what the Valkyrie have come to now?  Have they run out of opponents to fight across the planes, so now they must fight those that cannot defend themselves?  Who will your next mighty opponents be?  Babes in the arms of their mothers?  The blind or cripple?  You are creatures of chaos?  Is not one of the most touted arguments for chaos out there, freedom?  You are free to choose to act or not to act?  I ask now, that you choose not to act in this case, until those here are able to defend themselves properly.  Who knows, there may be one here that could give you a battle worthy of a Valkyrie.  You would never know because they were slaughtered in their sleep.  I will tell you this:  If you do come for them, battle is what you will have.  I may die this day, but I will die standing by my principles." Shando lights up with his Holy Radiance.  "I have Ilmater's blessing this day.  You have Lord Oberon's.  Do we truly want to risk their champions' this day over something that can wait a few days and best be left in mortal hands?

Sarah, seeing Shando light up, does the same.

OOC:  Gorak, there is a bit of a threat there in your OOC in regards to the flying ship.  This is a game, nothing more to me,  but I don't take kindly to threats.  Impyling that the flying ship gives you some sort of hold over my character or the others doesn't sit well with me.  I will play my character as I see fit within the bounds of his personality and background.  Having Helm or Ilmater suddenly appear and defuse the situation is a cop out.  I am certain they have better things to do than trying to stop an argument in Rasheman.  This isn't the first time I have been on either side of a conflict between LG and CG and it probably will not be the last.  Inter-party conflict is part and parcel of D&D.  If you haven't ever been involved in one, you haven't been playing very long.  In one party that I was in, the characters would often resort to fist fights.    If I could remind you of something:  It was Sir Timrin's cohort that brought yours back from the dead was it not?  Your character didn't seem to have a problem with people who stood behind the shield of righteousness then.  Why now?  No worries, I have no plans on leaving because of this kind of disagreement.  I am sure the others feel the same.  We all appear to enjoy the drama way too much.     

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Oct 3, 2007)

OOC:  Obviously this is all happening in the heat of battle but I want to make sure I understand where you all are coming from.

I will state how I perceive your character's point of view but please correct me if I go astray.

Alethia: Morally objects to the whole the situation.  These men should be taken prisoner and allowed opportunity to repent and find redemption.  Extrapolating this line of thought, she would object to any form of execution whether officially court ordered or vigilante mob.

Shando: Uncomfortable from a moral standpoint but willing to concede Rashemi law.  His greatest concern seems to be for those that are unconscious and unable to defend themselves or simply face confront their executioners.  Those remaining Thayans on their feet and fighting can meet their punishment honestly.

Timrin:  Made a mistake by offering surrender.  It is certainly what he feels is right.  There was no need for further killing.  But, he now recognizes he had no authority to do so.  If Rashemi law has a 'take no prisoners' policy against the Thayans, Timrin may morally disagree with it but he cannot say the law is unjust.   In his own country, the hangman's noose or headman's axe are very real and legitimate punishment for heinous crimes.  He would not have reason to object were such 'killings' meted out by the proper authorities.

So here is his quandry... if he were to 'win' and enforce his rules, take the men prisoner, have them legitimately tried and ultimately sentenced to be executed; he would not blink an eye.  The end result (prisoners executed by legitimate authority) is the same.  Different method, same result.  Which is better?

The Thayans are on the verge of death without a doubt but the majority of them are not defenseless and have been encouraged to pick up swords and defend themselves.  They may not have much of a chance but this is certainly not murder.  I see it much like Roman gladiatorial death or a wild west showdown.  Barbaric to us in this modern day perhaps but not at all uncommon in a psuedo medieval world.

At this point, Timrin can identify with Shando's position and would support it; even if it is only putting off their inevitable execution.  To him, Alethia's position is too 'idealistic' and is grounded more on celestial philosophy than practical 'real-world' solutions.

As for Steve's prior email, I didn't take any of it as threatening.  He was just reminding everyone of the facts.  For whatever reason Timrin has been thrust into the role of leader, but, he in fact, is not.  Fin and Murdock are the founders of the company and realistically control the assets (including the ship).  

Assuming we survive this little moral quandry.  The company has to ask some very hard questions going forward.

Can we continue to work together?

Can we trust each other?  

Will things be forgiven?

This all makes for a great story IMO.  I am however, concerned about a party split.  Can the Hidden Shield survive?  Can this PBEM survive?  I hope so :\


----------



## kirinke (Oct 3, 2007)

_*Alethia: Morally objects to the whole the situation. These men should be taken prisoner and allowed opportunity to repent and find redemption. Extrapolating this line of thought, she would object to any form of execution whether officially court ordered or vigilante mob.*_

ooc
Hole in one. Saints don't go for gratutitous execution. Neither do iritatingly redeemed demons. And I don't think that Oberone is going to get pissy with her. He might give her a little bit of a finger shaking, but that's about it, I mean she and Naverone both risked their lives and souls (literally) to free his people from bondage. They would do so again, cheerfully and without regret. 

This is just a bit of a law-vs-chaos, exalted vs regular good conflict.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 3, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando speaks to Timrin verbally:  OOC:  Gorak, there is a bit of a threat there in your OOC in regards to the flying ship.  This is a game, nothing more to me,  but I don't take kindly to threats.



 

[sblock=OCC] I sincerely apologize if I didn't properly word what I wanted to convey. Absolutely no threat was intended; I wanted to show that Murdoch has been in the organization since the beginning (his followers having been rescued from the stronghold in waterdeep & now manning the ship), thus reinforcing his perception that Tim is not the Hidden Shield's "official" leader.
Also, I have plenty of RPing experience, but not in FR. I was commenting on the fact that I'm glad that Murdoch now has an interesting character hook, something that he'll definitely want to explore (what exactly does it mean when a god calls you grandson? Is it a term Oberon uses freely, or is he using it in the litteral sense...). Anyways, just plain good stuff.   [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Oct 3, 2007)

ooc:
Next question. Is Oberone truly a god? Or just a very, very powerful, nearly god-like creature?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 3, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> ...  I may die this day, but I will die standing by my principles." Shando lights up with his Holy Radiance.  "I have Ilmater's blessing this day.  You have Lord Oberon's.  Do we truly want to risk their champions' this day over something that can wait a few days and best be left in mortal hands?




Flying closer to Shando, Murdoch says for all to hear: "You will not die today my friend, not if I can prevent it" Turning to the Valkyrie "Fey kin, surely you can see that this wise monk speaks rightly. Allow the uncounscious men to wake, and face you. They may have no honor, but bards will sing of your honorable deed for ages to come!"  

Murdoch says to Oberon mentally, hoping is is listening: 



Spoiler



_Grandfather, my friends have liberated this land. Please allow them this gift: to let the unconscious warriors wake, face death with their eyes open, a sword in their hands, so they may bring our warning to their gods: This land is ours!_



OCC: And there goes the olive branch!


----------



## Falkus (Oct 4, 2007)

OOC: And Dyria's viewpoint is that while she despises Thayan slavers and their servants just as much as Calimshan slavers, she'd rather not lose her friendship with Tim and Alethia over the matter at hand. There'll always be more Thayans to kill in the future, and while she would prefer to kill these ones right now, she considers the group more important right now.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 5, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Shando: Uncomfortable from a moral standpoint but willing to concede Rashemi law.  His greatest concern seems to be for those that are unconscious and unable to defend themselves or simply face confront their executioners.  Those remaining Thayans on their feet and fighting can meet their punishment honestly.




Give the man a cigar!  He hit the target in the first shot!     



> Can we continue to work together?
> 
> Can we trust each other?
> 
> ...




Stay tuned for the next exiting episode of The Hidden Shield!. Same Hidden Shield Time!  Same Hidden Shield Channel!    

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 8, 2007)

Oberon speaks to everyone "Very well.  You've done much for this place.  Those who are not presently able to defend themselves will be taken as prisoners.  But they will be punished in accordance with Rashemi laws and customs."

If no one stops them, the Valkyries proceed to attack, with marco and his men taking the cue and moving in as well.  Within about a minute, no Thayan will be left standing.

Meanwhile, Alethia looks down at the battle.  With the help of the fey creatures, the flying ship,  and the bear clan warriors teleported in, the tide is turned against the Thayan force below.  Another group of Valkyries fly in from behind the Thayans thanks to the  clouds produced by the ship remaining active, at low altitudes, and attacking for so long in one place.  They destroy the siege engines, and engage the wizards. Without support from behind, the Thayan front line collapses.  Meanwhile, the bear clan warriors flank the large group.  Alethia sees Beor charging through the Thayans, tearing off heads and slashing soldiers in two with his claws.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 8, 2007)

"Thank you my lord." Alethia tells Oberone quietly, knowing that he will hear. "We will respect the laws of this land and its people as well as your laws while we remain in its borders to the best of our ability," 

She had done what she could for the Thayans. It was likely that they would be put to death. If she could, she would stay the Rashemi's hand, but knew that it was probably fruitless. If nothing else, she could at least make sure that the captured prisoners were dealt a clean death. 

Now, it was time to aid Timrin and the others.

"Follow Timrin and Shando's orders my friends," she told her followers. "Protect the innocent and helpless, fight with our friends," 

"Marise, you are my second." she said quietly. "Illuminate the darkness with the moon's bright rays," 

_*"Timrin. Shando. My followers will obey you as they would me. Good luck," *_ she told them.

The archon's stay close to Shando and Sarah, picking off any would be killers.

Alethia rubbed her temples wearily, seeing the irony of the situation: pleading for mercy, for those who have shown no mercy, nor likely would never show mercy to anyone not of their own country or station. Would she do so again? The answer was yes. Only evil was truly without mercy. If she could show one evil individual another way out of the dark and that one followed it, then it would be well worth it. The demon's low, sardonic chuckle echoed in her head.

_*The path in the light is never easy and the price is sometimes even higher than anything the dark could demand. But the rewards are well worth it.*_

She turns, to go help Devan again. "Sorry for leaving Kayla," She apologized to the witch. "I had to take care of something," she added, looking down at the gravely hurt woman, her hand shimmering with white-fire, licking at the wounds, healing them as Devan cut the thorns out.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 8, 2007)

Content how the situation unfolded and that Oberon opened the door, Murdoch flies up to wreap havock on the remaining Thayan army. He'll repeatdly blast them fromthe air. "You influence me more than you think, my friends", he says telepathically to his companions. He'll refrain from blasting Thayans that surrender to Bear clan warriors or valkyries.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 8, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Oberon speaks to everyone "Very well.  You've done much for this place.  Those who are not presently able to defend themselves will be taken as prisoners.  But they will be punished in accordance with Rashemi laws and customs."




Shando inclines his head respectfully,"Thank you for your wisdom in this delicate situation Lord Oberon."  Shando still stands protectively over the unconscious Thayvians, just in case someone in the group didn't get Oberon's message clearly.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Oct 8, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Content how the situation unfolded and that Oberon opened the door, Murdoch flies up to wreap havock on the remaining Thayan army. He'll repeatdly blast them fromthe air. "You influence me more than you think, my friends", he says telepathically to his companions. He'll refrain from blasting Thayans that surrender to Bear clan warriors or valkyries.




_*Is that a bad thing warlock?*_ Naverone quipped.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 8, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Content how the situation unfolded and that Oberon opened the door, Murdoch flies up to wreap havock on the remaining Thayan army. He'll repeatdly blast them fromthe air. "You influence me more than you think, my friends", he says telepathically to his companions. He'll refrain from blasting Thayans that surrender to Bear clan warriors or valkyries.




Soon the wizards fall, and the Thayans are defeated.  The panicked survivors split, with one group fleeing into Rasheman and the other group heading back towards Thay.  The second group is trapped and destroyed when they find that Mulsantir is no longer an available refuge.  The survivors who move inland, but run right into the next wave of Rashemi, and are surrounded and destroyed.  It only takes a couple hours before the Thayan force is completely destroyed.  Now what?


----------



## frostrune (Oct 8, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Oberon speaks to everyone "Very well.  You've done much for this place.  Those who are not presently able to defend themselves will be taken as prisoners.  But they will be punished in accordance with Rashemi laws and customs."
> 
> If no one stops them, the Valkyries proceed to attack, with marco and his men taking the cue and moving in as well.  Within about a minute, no Thayan will be left standing.




Timrin stoically bears witness to the Rashemi execution of justice standing protectively over the bodies of those unable to effectively protect themselves.  His mind is full of turmoil however.  Each arcing blast of acid is a poinant reminder of the battle yet to come.

The freeing of Mulsantir seems hollow or at least tainted.  The future is much less certain.  First we will see to the wounded, then... we'll see.

He mentally relays to Naverone and Alethia as the last Thayans are put to the sword, *'Rashemi justice has been served.  We will be returning shortly.'*

Timrin is silent and withdrawn as he and his companions oversee the final transfer of 'prisoners' though the withering glare he lays upon Marco speaks volumes as to the way the Rashemi smuggler should handle his new charges.  The wild cheers of the Rashemi freedom fighters are completely lost on him.  He offers a simple salute of respect to the Valkeries as he whistles Heironimous over to his side.

He mentally says to all his companions, *'I would leave.  I'm in no mood for the wild drunken parties sure to follow.  Maggie is hurting and Devan is overworked.  I will see what I can do at the ship.  Murdock, Dyria - someone should represent the company at the festivities.  Enjoy yourselves.  Our quarrell could use some time for perspective.'*

With that he mounts up and plans to ride out on the field toward the ship.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 8, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> _*Is that a bad thing warlock?*_ Naverone quipped.




"Knowing that your hearts are pure, not, it is not, demon!." Murdoch answers in repartee.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 8, 2007)

OCC: I just had a flash. We haven't heard (or at least, I don't remember hearing) any mention of Rasheman's Witch-Queen. Do we have any indication where she might be of what the thayans did to her? Does Murdoch's dark forsight tell him anything about this?

OCC 2: Are we leveling up in the relatively short future?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 8, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> He mentally says to all his companions, *'I would leave.  I'm in no mood for the wild drunken parties sure to follow.  Maggie is hurting and Devan is overworked.  I will see what I can do at the ship.  Murdock, Dyria - someone should represent the company at the festivities.  Enjoy yourselves.  Our quarrell could use some time for perspective.'*




"I too will pass on the festivities. Kayla needs me by her side, and I need to bring Lord Oberon's gift to her. However, we needs to come back soon, and organize our allicance against the forces of evil. If Rasheman openly joins forces with us, maybe Silverymoon will be open to doing the same. The Rashemi are now my kin and I will do all that I can to influence them - tomorrow, with Kayla at my side."

[sblock=OCC] 

DM_Matt, I've been thinking about something: would it be possible/appropriate to swap Barnak for Kayla a cohort? If things keep moving the way they have, Murdoch will marry Kayla, and what a great way to justify having a cohort. 

Of course, Barnak is powerful (and the munchkin in me hates letting him go!), but I like the concept of marrying Kayla: secure Murdoch's connection with Rasheman (since he's one of the liberators, and possibly Oberon's kin, he surely has influence over the Rashemi - could he possibly lead them?), have a closer connection with fey magic and besides, she's hot  

Since Barnak got killed and brought back from the dead, having him leave the Hidden Shield is understandable.
Any thoughts?
Thanks and cheers,

SG  
[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Oct 8, 2007)

ooc
Alethia isn't going to 'level' for two more levels, at least according to the BOED.
That was durned well played from all parties (including Murdoch  ) . Anyone who says that exalted characters and paladins are unplayable clearly haven't really played them as they should be played. Yes it's harder to portray them correctly, but if done right, it's right fun. 

Being good ain't supposed to be easy.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 8, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: I just had a flash. We haven't heard (or at least, I don't remember hearing) any mention of Rasheman's Witch-Queen. Do we have any indication where she might be of what the thayans did to her? Does Murdoch's dark forsight tell him anything about this?
> 
> OCC 2: Are we leveling up in the relatively short future?




More like the present.  In fact, entirely like the present.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 9, 2007)

OOC:  DM_Matt, do you allow the Marshall class from the Minatures handbook?  I am considering diverging from the straight Paladin path and this class also compliments my charcater concept.  Fits the leader motif and works well with the military background.  In fact, with your permission I might back date Tim one level for PAL 16/ MAR 2.

Please let me know.

Frostrune


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 9, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  DM_Matt, do you allow the Marshall class from the Minatures handbook?  I am considering diverging from the straight Paladin path and this class also compliments my charcater concept.  Fits the leader motif and works well with the military background.  In fact, with your permission I might back date Tim one level for PAL 16/ MAR 2.
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Frostrune




Go ahead.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 9, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> That was durned well played from all parties (including Murdoch  ) . Anyone who says that exalted characters and paladins are unplayable clearly haven't really played them as they should be played. Yes it's harder to portray them correctly, but if done right, it's right fun.




OCC: Back at you, kid!


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 10, 2007)

So everyone gets back to the ship....


----------



## frostrune (Oct 10, 2007)

The ride back is quiet and lonely.  Whether we travel in a group or separately, everyone is lost in their own thoughts.

As is his nature, Timrin's first order of business is to check in with Fin to get a run down on the status of the battle, the company and the ship.  He will then find Devan in the infirmary and get his assessment.  Only then will he allow himself to pursue his personal tasks and find Maggie.

She is unconscious and feverish, her body spasming in pain.  Sighing helplessly he takes a moment to wash the blood and grime from his hands and face.  He grabs a cool wet towel from one of the attendants and places it gently on her forehead.

"Maggie, I'm here",  he says gently, "How do you feel?"

A groan is her only reply and he is unsure if she is even aware of his presense.  He continues to lave her forehead with the damp cloth as he toys with the vial in his pouch.  He seems to arrive at some internal decision as he slowly pulls out one of the vials and holds it up before his eyes.  He breathes a silent prayer to Helm and Mystra before putting it to Maggie's lips and allows a few drops of the vibrant blue liquid to drip out.

The calming effect is immediate.  Maggie's spasming ceases and her fevered body collapses into a deep healing sleep.  He sits silently with her holding her hand for quite a while before finding himself nodding off.  He persists for few more minutes but ultimately knows he needs to rest.

He rises, kisses her gently on the forehead, then turns her back over into the care of the infirmary staff.  

"Send someone to find me if she wakens.  If the spasms return, give her a few more drops of this  <pointing to the vial>."

Timrin then heads off to find a bath and then bed.  Tomorrow will not be easy.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 10, 2007)

OOC:  I have leveled up Timrin and Devan.  The highlights of what has changed and what you need to know....

Marshall class is really a support class.  It allows Timrin to 'project auras' in a 60' radius.  I can project 1 minor and 1 major aura at the same time.  The effects are continuous unless I change them (I only have one of each so I can't change them at this time).  These auras do not affect me, only my allies.

_*minor aura:* Motivate Dexterity (add CHA bonus +6 to allies DEX-based skill checks and *Initiative* checks).  _ 

The big part of this is the major boost to initiative.  Please everyone try and remember this.  We should VERY often be acting first in a given round.  Also remember this applies to skill checks as well: tumble, balance, move silently, hide, rope use,... etc.  Shando should now be ridiculous at some checks.

*major aura: *_  Resilient Troops (+1 to ALL Saves)_

Again, please everyone try and remember this.

I also now have several ranks in Knowledge (Military/Tactics).  I'm not sure this will be of much practical value but it definitely fits the chacrter concept.

Lastly, my Diplomacy skill is approaching ridiculous at +30


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 10, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> The ride back is quiet and lonely.  Whether we travel in a group or separately, everyone is lost in their own thoughts.
> 
> As is his nature, Timrin's first order of business is to check in with Fin to get a run down on the status of the battle, the company and the ship.  He will then find Devan in the infirmary and get his assessment.  Only then will he allow himself to pursue his personal tasks and find Maggie.
> 
> ...




As Timrin gets up to leave, Maggie opens her eyes a little  "Hey..."


----------



## frostrune (Oct 11, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> As Timrin gets up to leave, Maggie opens her eyes a little  "Hey..."




Timrin returns to her side.  "Hey, yourself",  he quietly replies.  "How do you feel?"

He realizes the question is foolish and awaits the sarcastic reply.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 11, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin returns to her side.  "Hey, yourself",  he quietly replies.  "How do you feel?"
> 
> He realizes the question is foolish and awaits the sarcastic reply.




"kinda...sparkly," she says hazily.  "Did we win?"


----------



## Falkus (Oct 11, 2007)

Dyria retired to a private area of the ship once they returned. The argument back at the city had shaken her somewhat. For the first time in a long time, she had realized that there was something more valuable in her life than killing slavers and their associates.

OOC: Sorry about my slow posting, but work has been giving me a hell of a headache lately. They keep moving new people on and off my team, yet they still expect us to quadruple our standard output, backing it up with thinly veiled threats of termination. As a result, most of my attention has been reserved for the games I run. I'll try to pick it up once my situation calm down somewhat.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 11, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> "I too will pass on the festivities. Kayla needs me by her side, and I need to bring Lord Oberon's gift to her. However, we needs to come back soon, and organize our allicance against the forces of evil. If Rasheman openly joins forces with us, maybe Silverymoon will be open to doing the same. The Rashemi are now my kin and I will do all that I can to influence them - tomorrow, with Kayla at my side."
> 
> [sblock=OCC]
> 
> ...




[sblock]
I'll think about the cohort thing.  Of course, its still possible for Kayla to stay an NPC and still be Murdoch's wife.
[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Oct 11, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "kinda...sparkly," she says hazily.  "Did we win?"




Timrin smiles kindly and hands her a cup of water.  

"Yeah.  Yeah, we won.  Mulsantir is free."   The lack of enthusiasm with which he says it would not have fooled Maggie were she completely coherent.

"We all staggered out of it, though Kayla is in pretty rough shape.  Devan is a bit concerned."

"The ship has taken a beating but Alethia and Naverone somehow merged a banesword with the mythal-thing to keep it afloat.  I'm sure you'll have lots of questions to ask when you're feeling better."

He reaches for her hand and leans in a bit closer, "You know...  I'm not terribly fond of carrying you off the battlefield.  You really need to stay out of punching range,"  he chuckles to himself, thinking he is rather clever.

He sobers quickly and says, "I'm glad you are feeling better but you need your rest.... and quite honestly, so do I.  I can't remember when I felt this tired."

He rises to leave.  "Sleep well Maggie.  I'll see you in the morning."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 12, 2007)

ooc:
Editted out....


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 12, 2007)

OOC:  Very busy week for me.  Its the last week before I make my application for school on Monday, so I am taking time to make sure that everything is as complete as it can be.  I hope to update things a bit more tomorrow or Sat.

IC:  Shando and Sarah spend the night tending to the wounded and dying as best they can.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 12, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin smiles kindly and hands her a cup of water.
> 
> "Yeah.  Yeah, we won.  Mulsantir is free."   The lack of enthusiasm with which he says it would not have fooled Maggie were she completely coherent.
> 
> ...




Maggie needs help finding her mouth with the cup.

"Sorry...I thought I could handle it...wasn't gunna let you go down there without my help..."


----------



## frostrune (Oct 12, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Maggie needs help finding her mouth with the cup.
> 
> "Sorry...I thought I could handle it...wasn't gunna let you go down there without my help..."




Timrin laughs gently.  "It's just a joke.  We all know you can handle it and your knowledge is irreplacable.  Just that... you've got to think to your defense a bit more."

"And...," as his tone turns more serious, "no more nonsense with this kalara root, or whatever the heck it is called.  Your greatest value is not in raw blasting power.  You know that.  You were not promoted to Lt. Commander for making bad decisions,"  he finishes with a smile.

"Rest now, Maggie.  Tomorrow promises to be a long and difficult day,"  he says wearily; the dread of the confrontation ahead rising to the surface.

"I'm glad you're feeling better.  I'll see you in the morning."

Unless she protests further he will take his leave and head for a bath and bed.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 12, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> I'll think about the cohort thing.  Of course, its still possible for Kayla to stay an NPC and still be Murdoch's wife.
> [/sblock]




OCC: ok, thanks.

IC: The second Murdoch lands on the ship, he heads to the infirmary. He'll seek out Devan, and grabs his shoulder "Devan, Oberon brought this gift to help with Kayla's pain." He'll remain at Kayla's side untill the ordeal is over.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 13, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: ok, thanks.
> 
> IC: The second Murdoch lands on the ship, he heads to the infirmary. He'll seek out Devan, and grabs his shoulder "Devan, Oberon brought this gift to help with Kayla's pain." He'll remain at Kayla's side untill the ordeal is over.





The hardened cleric was telepathically privy to the prisoner debacle and responds to Murdock's touch with a cold hard stare.

He does however take the offered vial and return to Kayla's side, Murdock in tow.  She looks terribly pale from loss of blood and her skin is clamy and beaded with sweat.  Bloody tools near the bedside speak of her previous suffering.  Several protrusions still jut from under the sheet at odd angles and speak of more suffering to come.  

Devan holds the vial up the light to examine it for a few seconds before placing a few drops on her fevered tongue.  Kayla immediately relaxes.  Her shallow painful breaths become more rhythmic (sp?) and her spasming muscles go slack.

Devan seems impressed and relieved.  He still bears an angry scowl but you can tell his minstrations have taken an emotional toll on him as well.  He sets the vial on a nearby stand and stares at Murdock again.  "She has had more than enough for this day.  Let her rest."

With that he turns and sets off to check on a seemingly endless number of casualties.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 13, 2007)

Alethia stood nearby, watching Devan administer the potion to Kayla. She smiled at the older priest wearily and moved over to the unconscious witch and the rather worried warlock. The day had taken a toll on her and it is surprising that she is still on her feet, given that less than half a day ago, she almost died

"It isn't yet finished Murdoch, but she will make it." the look she gave him was one of mixed exhaustion, sadness and regret. She fished out a cloth wetted with cool water from a nearby bowl and wrung it out before placing it on Kayla's brow. 

_*"She has been doing everything she can to help Kayla and the rest of the wounded Murdoch," *_ Naverone whispered softly.

"You can stay with her, just be quiet and don't disturb her." She admonishes, touching his shoulder in sympathy.

She knows why he did what he did, but she doesn't approve of it. Nor.... Likely ever will. 
_*We will speak of what happened on the battlefield when our emotions are not as high. Now is not the time,*_ Alethia told him telepathically, with Naverone as the only one privy to the conversation. 

She goes to help Devan with the rest of the wounded until she can't stay on her feet any longer or until the older priest can bully... err persuade her into a spare cot for some much needed rest.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 14, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin laughs gently.  "It's just a joke.  We all know you can handle it and your knowledge is irreplacable.  Just that... you've got to think to your defense a bit more."





"Isn't that your job?" she says, laughing a little.  Timrin is not sure if she's actually joking or not.



> "And...,"






> as his tone turns more serious, "no more nonsense with this kalara root, or whatever the heck it is called.  Your greatest value is not in raw blasting power.  You know that.  You were not promoted to Lt. Commander for making bad decisions,"  he finishes with a smile.
> 
> "Rest now, Maggie.  Tomorrow promises to be a long and difficult day,"  he says wearily; the dread of the confrontation ahead rising to the surface.
> 
> ...




"Sorry.  I just...wanted to be useful..."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 14, 2007)

It is now morning.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 16, 2007)

When Timrin awakes he finds the sun is much higher in the sky than he would have liked.  Dressing quickly he seeks out Devan and finds him already hard at work in the infirmary.  Alethia is there as well and seems to be trying to engage the man in some deep philosophical discussion.  _*'Something is different about her'*,_ Timrin thinks to himself but the thought passes quickly as he spies Murdock sitting quietly with Kayla.  

A twist of emotions knot his stomach but the tenderness the warlock shows to Kayla reminds him of his most important task.  He nods at Devan and Alethia as he quickly passes on his way to Maggie's bedside.  He finds her sleeping peacefully and decides not to disturb her.  He simply watches her for a bit deep in thought.  As his mind wanders through the events of yesterday he finds himself asking Helm for guidance and wisdom to handle what may be his most trying bit of leadership.

The exercise calms him but brings no easy answers.  He wasn't expecting any.  Helm seldom speaks, even to his most senior clergy.  He is the silent sentinel.

The sound of Devan and Alethia approaching breaks him from his reverie.  He decides to move before their talk disturbs Maggie.  He best go see what they are up to.

"Good morning friends," he says trying to sound cheerful.

"What are the two... err three of you buzzing about already?"  he asks.

"Tim,"  Devan says, "Lady Alethia has asked if you can scour her soul for any remaining trace of evil.  Seems she and Naverone have been feeling very different since their collapse in the fey nexus.  Something seems different to me but I can't quite put my finger on it.  It makes no sense but I'd swear she seemed 'older'.  There's a grace about her I was too busy to notice yesterday.  Yeah... makes no sense I know."

"I told her I didn't focus many spells on divinations today on account of all the injured.  Can you satisfy her curiousity so I can back to work?"  The older man sounds as if he is annoyed but a wink at Timrin lets him know he is just playing it out.

"Hmmm.... certainly",  Timrin answers.  He taps into his granted ability to search out evil, thankful he still retains his powers.  Half minute of intense scrutiny passes before a strange look crosses his features.  _*'Perhaps Helm HAS withdrawn his grace from me?'*_ he wonders.  Suddenly afraid he darts to bedside of the nearest wounded soldier.  Again he calls upon the grace of Helm to heal this poor lad and his features are a mixture of curiosity and relief when he feels the warm flow of healing energy.

He looks back at Alethia and Devan oblivious to their amused looks.  "I'm not sure what I should say?"  Timrin stammers.  "I suppose congratulations are in order.  It would seem Naverone has been fully redeemed.  I detect no remaining taint of evil whatsoever.  This is certainly a historical moment.  I have no knowledge of anyone EVER successfully cleansing a demon."

Devan only shrugs.  He too has never heard of such a thing.  "Congratulations indeed!",  he says.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 16, 2007)

For the first time in his life, Naverone is truely stunned. He has literally never heard of any demon being truly redeemed, much less a balor of his rank before his ahh incarceration in the diamond. He himself had scoured his own spirit and Alethia's soul and found no traces of evil, none. Timrin's confirmation merely added to that.... sense of... He couldn't quite put a name to it. Disbelief? Confusion certainly. He had never been more confused in his life, which was saying something. Well he didn't know right? He thought he heard a faint ripple of amusement, as if coming from someplace far away. 

_*"No one, at least... Not to my memory has ever successfully clensed a demon much less redeemed a balor like I was before...."*_  Naverone trailed off, rather bemused._* "I suspect my former enemies are doing a victory dance right about now." *_  He laughed at the image and sobered._*"Right before we fell unconscious I heard a voice. A male voice, not the voice of Selune or her Avatars.  He said that I would be given a choice when my task was done. When all of the Twice damned were defeated."*_ he paused, trying to remember the voice, how it sounded, but could not quite reproduce it. _*"What that choice is, I don't know. But since I'm still here, I will do what I can to aid, as I have always done."*_

Alethia grinned, suddenly almost giddy with a mix of joy and happiness. Part of that joy was hers and part of it was Naverone's. Impulsively, she hugged them both. "Well at least we won't have to worry about crazy demon hunting Rashemi trying to kill me anymore huh?" she teased, remembering their first encounter with Kayla amd Naverone's subsequent revealing.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 16, 2007)

Murdoch spent the night next to Kayla, soothing her telepathically when nightmares and pain tormented her. He seems somewhat oblivious to anything but Kayla.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 17, 2007)

DMMatt, you have eamil.

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Oct 17, 2007)

Dyria spent a sleepless night in bed, reflecting on the events of the previous few days. She'd come so far, seen things she'd never dream of, come so close to death so many times. Had doubts about the right course of action for the first time in as long a she could remember.

She joined the others, later in the morning, wondering what the excitement was all about.

OOC: I'll update my character sheet as soon as I get the chance.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 18, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> DMMatt, you have eamil.
> 
> Hawkeye




Could you resend to dm_matt_3e@hotmail.com please?


----------



## frostrune (Oct 18, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> For the first time in his life, Naverone is truely stunned. He has literally never heard of any demon being truly redeemed, much less a balor of his rank before his ahh incarceration in the diamond. He himself had scoured his own spirit and Alethia's soul and found no traces of evil, none. Timrin's confirmation merely added to that.... sense of... He couldn't quite put a name to it. Disbelief? Confusion certainly. He had never been more confused in his life, which was saying something. Well he didn't know right? He thought he heard a faint ripple of amusement, as if coming from someplace far away.
> 
> _*"No one, at least... Not to my memory has ever successfully clensed a demon much less redeemed a balor like I was before...."*_  Naverone trailed off, rather bemused._* "I suspect my former enemies are doing a victory dance right about now." *_  He laughed at the image and sobered._*"Right before we fell unconscious I heard a voice. A male voice, not the voice of Selune or her Avatars.  He said that I would be given a choice when my task was done. When all of the Twice damned were defeated."*_ he paused, trying to remember the voice, how it sounded, but could not quite reproduce it. _*"What that choice is, I don't know. But since I'm still here, I will do what I can to aid, as I have always done."*_
> 
> Alethia grinned, suddenly almost giddy with a mix of joy and happiness. Part of that joy was hers and part of it was Naverone's. Impulsively, she hugged them both. "Well at least we won't have to worry about crazy demon hunting Rashemi trying to kill me anymore huh?" she teased, remembering their first encounter with Kayla amd Naverone's subsequent revealing.




The hug surprised both Devan and Timrin but brought a sincere moment of joy that cut through the unspoken tension in the air.  

"We are glad for you both,"  Timrin says smiling warmly.   His thoughts drift back to their awkward meeting some months ago at Waukeen's festival and his initial skepticism and distrust.  He was glad to be proven wrong.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 18, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Could you resend to dm_matt_3e@hotmail.com please?




Done and done.

Hawkeye


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 20, 2007)

OOC:  Still waiting on a reply to my email, but I'll post anyway.

Shando and Sarah are still in the infirmary.  It appears that they worked the entire night, without a break.

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Oct 22, 2007)

The group muddles about the infirmary somewhat avoiding each other until Dyria arrives and everyone is present.

*'No sense in letting this linger any longer'*, Timrin says to himself.  He voices a couple low instructions to Devan before taking his leave of the priest.

He walks over to Alethia first and asks her to help him in gathering up the others for the dreaded 'meeting'.

In a gesture of diplomacy and restraint, Timrin personally approaches Murdock.  He speaks quietly so as not to disturb the resting Kayla.  "Murdock, we all need to talk... about yesterday and about tomorrow.  I am suggesting we convene in the war room as it is warded against unwanted eyes and ears."

"Devan, has assured me he will perform no other surgery on Kayla until you return.  And he will do so, regardless of the outcome of our meeting."

"Will you join us?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 22, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> The group muddles about the infirmary somewhat avoiding each other until Dyria arrives and everyone is present.
> 
> *'No sense in letting this linger any longer'*, Timrin says to himself.  He voices a couple low instructions to Devan before taking his leave of the priest.
> 
> ...





(You can do this, but without Kayla or Maggie, you'll not be able to draw on much knowledge of Rashemi law, magic and culture or the history of the Rashemi-Thayan conflict)


----------



## frostrune (Oct 22, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (You can do this, but without Kayla or Maggie, you'll not be able to draw on much knowledge of Rashemi law, magic and culture or the history of the Rashemi-Thayan conflict)




OOC:  Understood, but we have to live and work within close proximity of each other on this ship.  The tension in the air is palpable like a building storm.  Rashemi law as it regards to Thay has already been explained to us via Oberon.  The history of how those laws came about  might be helpful but marginally so.

The real issue here is a violation of trust and conflicting agendas.  We need to air our differences and determine how or if we can continue to work together.

Since this is OOC I will stress that no one is the 'badguy' here.  Everyone played their character very well but this fight illustrated some very real moral differences that could cause problems.

To Timrin this cannot be swept under the rug and therefore it must be confronted and dealt with.  Waiting isn't going to change that.

Just my opinion.

Frostrune


----------



## kirinke (Oct 23, 2007)

Alethia goes to gather Dyria, Naverone having found her out easily. "Come on my friend. We all need to talk about what happened yesterday." she said, helping the other woman to her feet. "We're going to meet in the war room."


----------



## Falkus (Oct 24, 2007)

"Yes, we do," Dyria said, sighing and following Alethia to the war room. "I can't imagine this is going to be overly pleasant."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 24, 2007)

"Differences of opinion rarely are pleasant, even amongst comrades and friends." Alethia remarked wryly. "I can see both sides of what the argument is going to be about, you know. I don't agree with Murdoch's actions and the Rashemi's feelings towards Thayans in general, but I understand them and the reasons behind them." she shrugged. "I even understand your feelings towards slavers." she smiled sadly. "Such is life,"


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 24, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Will you join us?" [/COLOR]




He nods to Tim and whispers in the ear of Kayla: "I will be back, my love".

Once he is a few steps away from Kayla, he says telepathically to his companions "I understand your need to talk, my friends. I have no desire to argue, but I will listen." 

[sblock=OCC] Sorry guys, I'll be travelling for the next 3 weeks, and I'll have sporadic net access. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I'll be able to reply within a max of 2 days.

Also, Murdoch leveling up has significantly impacted his abilities. He'll upgrade his devour magic for Caster's Lament(I don't own complete mage (or where ever it's from), but I'm assuming this description is the correct one - DM_MAtt, please let me know if this is not the case).
He'll also take Chilling tentacles, and Tenatious plague(Black tentacles or insect plague 1/ round). Basically, he'll really be able to decimate armies... all in the name of good, of course  
Cheers,

SG[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Oct 25, 2007)

Timrin responds with a terse nod then heads in the direction of Shando to make sure he is aware of the meeting as well.

"Shando, I am inviting everyone to the war room to air their greivances regarding the yesterdays sour turn of events and to decide where we go from here.  I would like you to join us... and Sarah as you prefer?"

With a polite bow and last sidelong look at Maggie and Devan he takes his leave and heads for the bridge to invite Fin before making his way to the war room.

He smiles distractedly at Alethia and Dyria as he enters, his thoughts already on what he is going to say.


When everyone is present he hesitates for a moment allowing the company commanders (Murdock or Fin) the chance to lead off.

OOC:  Steve hoping you have a quick chance to post (or maybe the DM wants to use Fin to interject?)...  

Anyhow, too bad you won't be around much, this will probably be another interesting role-playing exchange.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 26, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  Steve hoping you have a quick chance to post (or maybe the DM wants to use Fin to interject?)...
> 
> Anyhow, too bad you won't be around much, this will probably be another interesting role-playing exchange.




OCC: I should be ok during the week, but I'll have a couple of days without a connection...

IC: Still pensive, Murdoch heads towards the war room. "So friends, here I am. You wish to talk, so please talk" He says telepathically.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 28, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Still pensive, Murdoch heads towards the war room. "So friends, here I am. You wish to talk, so please talk" He says telepathically.




"Since I called this meeting I suppose I will start?"   Timrin says reluctantly.

"How are we deal with the effects of yesterday?",  Timrin pauses.

"I'm not talking about censure or sanction, I'm talking about us moving forward."

"Every one of us here probably has different ideals of how that situation should have been handled.  It's actually quite amazing that this is the first time it has come up but I suspect it will not be the last."

"As for my part in yesterday's mess, I fully acknowledge I was wrong to assume I had the power to offer and accept the Thayan surrender.  Helm forgive me, but I erroneously gave those men false hope.... making their fate all the more cruel."

"I also was reminded that you people are not under my command.  In fact, I have volunteered to be under yours <gesturing toward Fin and Murdock>."

"Of course, things have changed dramatically since we all joined this organization.  We are no longer a protection service; we have no patron paying our bills.... and setting the parameters of our service.  The Hidden Shield has become offensive.  We are taking the lead in an epic clash against evil and oppression.  We are no longer taking orders from a patron, we are following our own hearts and our own rules....",  he pauses dramatically.  

"....and what we learned yesterday, is that we all don't play by the same rules."

"I am here to say I cannot abide another incident such as yesterday.  It is not simply the slaughter that turns my stomach but that fact that we fought each other.  That is something I cannot be a part of."

"Since the original charter of this organization no longer applies I say we forge a new one, one we can all agree upon.  This will be our code of conduct regardless of whether we fight alongside the Rashemis, Cormyreans, or Mulhorandi."

"Of course this assumes we can forge a policy we can all agree upon.  If our differences prove too great, some of us may have to choose to go our separate ways."

"I must admit I have seriously considered leaving.  I personally felt dishonored and betrayed yesterday and those memories shall sting and remain with me for some time.  But the truth is our enemies are POWERFUL.  We need each other to survive and, more importantly, we need each other to win."

"For the betterment of all, I can forgive."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 28, 2007)

Alethia stood and all can almost 'see' the quiet, inner radiance of both her and the sanctified demon, a light that can't quite be contained. 

"I too understand the reasons why Murdoch attacked the Thayans, I understand the rage at the horrors they committed." she looked at the Warlock. "While Timrin was wrong in offering a surrender agreement, so too were you wrong in slaughtering them out of hand. Evil begets evil Murdoch. Just because our enemies commit atrocities does not give us the right to committ atrocities upon them. Indeed, it means that we should not ever allows ourselves to sink to that level." 

"I forgive you Murdoch, how can I not? For part of me has committed even worse sins than that. Such is the nature of the curse Naverone and I share. Shared sin and shared virtue, each acting upon each other. But it does not excuse you for your actions. I cannot judge you, so I leave that up to the gods." her smile was lopsided, but sad. "I only pray that you do not do such again. When allies fight amongst themselves, evil wins."

She looked at the paladin. "I agree that we should probably forge a new charter. We are functionally on our own as far as mortal governments are concerned. In fact, I suspect that we are collectively wolf's heads as far as most of Toril is concerned, thanks to the machinations of the Twice damned."


----------



## Falkus (Oct 28, 2007)

"Why do you characterize Murdoch's actions as evil?" Dyria asked Timrin and Alethia. "Perhaps they were not perfectly good, but the men he killed were all evil men who had earned death through their own actions. I can understand why a saint wouldn't kill them, but I'm not a saint, and I don't intend to be one either."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 28, 2007)

ooc
Alethia doesn't know that she's a saint yet.  Though I think that Devan suspects it, I doubt that the others would know either. 

IC
"He attacked them after Timrin offered a surrender. They had laid down their weapons and armour and were defenseless." she told Dyria with a small, sad smile. 

"To attack someone who can't defend themselves even with cause is evil Dyria. How did you feel when you were helpless and people hurt you? Do you think that those Thayans felt any differently?" she asked quietly.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 29, 2007)

Sarah suddenly jumps up from the chair she is occpupying next to Shando.  She points an accusatory finger at Murdoch shouting "You put all of our souls in jeopardy with your actions!  You should....

SARAH! Shando shouts, his voice taking on a strange hollow quality. "Be quiet!"

But..

"I said be quiet!"

"But Shando, he..

"Do you recognise my authority over you?

Sarah casts her eyes downwards. "Yes, Shando.

"Then sit down and listen.  The beginning of wisdom is not only the desire to ask questions, but also knowing when to listen.  For you, this is one of those times.

Sarah sits down a little petulantly, but there seems to be a look of satisfaction in her eyes and a slight smile on her face.

Shando addresses the rest of the group.  "My apologies for my bodyguard's outburst.  As I have said before, The Followers of Zuoken tend to be less diplomatic than those of Saint Sollaris.  However, I do have to agree with her basic sentiments:  You placed many of us in jeopardy Murdoch, not only at that moment, but in the future.  Splitting us or causing us to doubt one another are tactics our enemies would use, weakening us for their next attack.  Until yesterday, I would have trusted you with my life, but now I have my doubts.  I am saddened by this and worried.  I know that the forces of Order and Chaos have been opposed as long as, if not possibly longer than those of Good and Evil, but I have honestly not given it that much thought.  I guess I always assumed you would see the "error" of your ways." there is a bit of a smile at his statement "I agree with Sir Timrin.  We need to determine how we get past this situation and how we respond in the future.  Otherwise, our enemies have already won.'

OOC:  Continuous True Seeing per VOP, so Shando is checking everyone out, especially Murdoch and Fin.  I am still waiting on a response to my email DM.    

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Oct 29, 2007)

OOC: Dyria is using the more general meaning of saint, rather than the specific mechanical term.

"I was abducted as a young girl by enemies of my family and sold as a slave in Calimshan. Those Thayans spent their lives perpetuating the same system that destroyed my life and thousands of others. Our situations are not at all similar. I was a victim; their deaths were simply justice for the crimes they committed in life. The only reason I held back was because I value our friendship more than I want their deaths," Dyria said to Alethia.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 29, 2007)

ooc
Alethia probably registers equally under the law/chaos designations. She has the unique perspective of seeing both sides of the coin as it were. Although, I'd think that the 'Good' descriptor would probably be the most dominant of all, probably even drowning out such things as law/chaos. Shando of them all would probably understand exactly what she is, given that they are both exalteds.

IC:


_*"You are correct Dyria," *_  The sanctified demon rumbled in their minds._ *"But Alethia is also correct. Though your situations are different, in the end, the feelings are the same. That is why it is evil, even if Murdoch was justified in his actions."*_ 

Naverone laughed sardonically. _*"Do not fall under the same trap that so many celestials and paladins have fallen to. Just because your enemy has committed great evil does not give you the excuse to committ the same evil upon them. Evil committed in the name of good is still quite evil. Mercy is still the better choice between outright slaughter. After all, it is quite a bit more difficult to redeem the dead than it is to redeem the living.*_

"Then, you have begun the first step Dyria. Vengeance is a cold and hollow thing and in the end isn't worth much at all and I am glad that you value friendship above it." Alethia told her gently. 

"Remember that vengeance and the rage of betrayal are Shar's hooks into your mind and soul. Do not let yourself fall under that seductive song, for you will forever walk in the dark and cold shroud of despair." she smiled at the warrior. "You are stronger than that Dyria,"

Though she spoke to the warrior, it was clear that she was also speaking to Murdoch, trying to get them to see that those actions were decidedly wrong, if not evil in the strictess sense of the word.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 29, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> _*"You are correct Dyria," *_  The sanctified demon rumbled in their minds._ *"But Alethia is also correct. Though your situations are different, in the end, the feelings are the same. That is why it is evil, even if Murdoch was justified in his actions."*_
> 
> Naverone laughed sardonically. _*"Do not fall under the same trap that so many celestials and paladins have fallen to. Just because your enemy has committed great evil does not give you the excuse to committ the same evil upon them. Evil committed in the name of good is still quite evil. Mercy is still the better choice between outright slaughter. After all, it is quite a bit more difficult to redeem the dead than it is to redeem the living.*_
> 
> ...




"While you certainly may be more qualified than I to determine what is evil and what is not, I personally am a little reluctant to use that term here."

"We can all agree those men were evil and perhaps deserving of death; the Faerie Lord Oberon revealed as much.  The way it was handled is the point of conflict."  

"Say those men had surrendered and we had turned them over to the Rashemi for trial and  after they had their day is court, the appointed magistrate sentenced them all to be executed?  They would all still be dead except I would not have blinked twice."

"This is MY Law.  This is how I thought the situation should be handled.  I recognize that those of a more 'chaotic' bent lack in the formality.  The process was simply expedited."

"Do I know for certain those men would have been executed?  No.  Was there a possibility for redemption?  Perhaps.  I have seen a lot of war my friends.  It is never pretty.  It is never glorious.  And the brutal efficiency with which it is waged sometimes blurs the lines of good and evil."

"I am not making an excuse, I am stating a fact.  Do any of us truly know that slaughter was an evil act?"

"Rather than point fingers and accuse I say we do our best to forgive it and move on.  How do we prevent this from happening again?" 

"Shando speaks of doubt and a fracture of trust.  These are my fears as well.  You have all seen how narrow our margin of victory is.  Seldom have we all walked out of an encounter on our feet.  This tells me we need each other to win, to survive.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 29, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Say those men had surrendered and we had turned them over to the Rashemi for trial and  after they had their day is court, the appointed magistrate sentenced them all to be executed?  They would all still be dead except I would not have blinked twice."
> ...
> "Rather than point fingers and accuse I say we do our best to forgive it and move on.  How do we prevent this from happening again?"




"Friends, I understand your need for the rule of law, but realize that I do not need such procedures. Oberon, patron lord of Rasheman, requested that I destroy those that committed evil in His land. If you want to think of him as a magistrate, please do so. If you want to view Rasheman as His courtroom, again, please do so.

I fully accept my role as the executionner, but know this, I did not act out of anger, nor hate. I acted, because those men had been judged and sentensed by the Fey Lord." Murdoch pauses for this to sink in.


"Now, I agree with Sir. Timrin. The Hidden Shield is no longer hidden. Perhaps we should call ourselves "The Shield" only... In any case, our goal requires that we all be aligned with our objectives. If we need to rewrite our charter, than so be it...

Know this my friends: the one thing I truly regret, is the pain and torment I have caused you, my companions."


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 29, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> "Friends, I understand your need for the rule of law, but realize that I do not need such procedures. Oberon, patron lord of Rasheman, requested that I destroy those that committed evil in His land. If you want to think of him as a magistrate, please do so. If you want to view Rasheman as His courtroom, again, please do so.
> 
> I fully accept my role as the executionner, but know this, I did not act out of anger, nor hate. I acted, because those men had been judged and sentensed by the Fey Lord." Murdoch pauses for this to sink in.




"Then Lord Oberon over-stepped his authority.  The gods are not allowed to take direct action against mortals who are not their followers, except in self defense.  That is the agreement the gods follow to prevent things like Cyric or Bane from destroying the champions of Helm or Torm with their godly might, or Torm raining righteous fury on to the cities of Thay.  Judging mortals who aren't a follower of his guilty of a crime against his followers violates that agreement.  Faerun's problems may be much greater than the Twice Damned, if the gods start taking direct action against the followers of another.  Consider what you have assisted with carefully Murdoch.  It has much greater implications than our disagreements here and now.   I would have said that none of the gods, good or evil, lawful or chaotic would have violated that agreement.  Are you sure it was Lord Oberon that we were talking to?  Maybe its another trick by the Twice Damned?  Understand that I am trying to give you and Lord Oberon the benefit of the doubt."


OOC:  Is that the DM I hear laughing evilly as I have given him a new idea?     

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 29, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "Are you sure it was Lord Oberon that we were talking to?  Maybe its another trick by the Twice Damned?  Understand that I am trying to give you and Lord Oberon the benefit of the doubt."




Murdoch nods in reflection. "Indeed, you are wize and this is a possibility. However, it felt right when I did it, and it felt right when Oberon showed me the atrocities those men committed... "


----------



## kirinke (Oct 29, 2007)

Shando can see Naverone standing over Alethia, a shimmering, translucent balor, his hide a gleaming red-gold and bathed in sanctified white fire. He looks at first glance imposing, yet his entire demenor betrays a deep humility and a kind of... warmth that would never be present in a true demon. You are not sure that you could call him that any more. 

The aasimar herself is shining with silver light, so bright that you can't look at her closely or even make out her form or features. Whatever she once was, she clearly isn't even remotely human now, or perhaps, she is both at once human and celestial, standing on the brink of the earthly realm and heaven itself. 

Alethia began to glow, softly at first, then more brightly as his words sank in. She had heard this many times from others, who thought that might made right and their law was the only law that mattered. No one could doubt that she stood as a bastion of good.

"You say you wish to keep this from happening again. It should not have happened in the first place." Alethia said softly, leaning forward, white fire shimmering over her, betraying her emotions, spreading out like something alive, tendrils testing everyone present. It burns nothing, harms no one, but it is.... Disconcerting. For those who are both good and wounded, those wounds heal, leaving unbroken, unbruised flesh and bone. 

"I am just as chaotic as you are Murdoch. I do not hold myself above the law, nor do I necessarily feel constrained by it. But I still follow a code of honour that most good creatures follow, at least to some degree. You violated that code with your actions. You may not wish to see the truth of your actions. But perhaps you should anyway." 

Her eyes turn golden at her silent request to Naverone and all see what happened the day before, the sheer slaughter that Murdoch committed and had a direct hand in. All can feel the soldier's pain, helplessness. Rage of betrayal. All the things that perhaps everyone else has felt before at some point or another. 

Alethia makes another request, this one directly to her deity, hoping that _SHE_ will grant it.

If Selune does, they will all see those soldiers lives up to that point, the good and bad and indifferent, not just the sins, not just the crimes they have committed, which were indeed terrible, but all of the other things that made them human too, everything in total as well as the choices and mistakes that can never be undone or atoned for now.

It drives home the point that they were human, that they were mortal, it stripes away the thought that they are different, inhuman, alien, not one of 'us', but as foilable and as misguided as everyone else, with all of the drives and such therein. 

Tears trickle down her face as she shoves those.... experiences right between the metaphorical eyes of her companions. She leans forward, breathing hard at the sudden exhertion of her and Naverone's powers and sits down heavily, trying to regrain some semblance of calm, after those terrible visions. 

"You have all forgotten. We are not fighting for Rashemi, for Waterdeep, for Silverymoon, or any single government or religion. Mortal or immortal. We are fighting for _Toril_. We are fighting for _everyone_. Everyone. Human, elf, aasimar, dwarf. Goblin. Whatever. Good and evil alike. It doesn't matter anymore, our own previous likes or dislikes, our own hangups. As long as we wear these baneswords, our enemy IS the Twice Damned." 

"They will not stop until everyone is either their slaves or crushed underfoot. Do you understand? Everyone, no matter who they are, where they came from, what country they call home is at risk. We cannot afford to play favorites. We cannot afford to arbitrarily decide who shall live and who shall die."

"We are the weapon against the Twice Damned, don't you understand? Each and everyone one of us has an obligation to defend Toril, all of Toril from these creatures. That is our true duty and the price we pay for weilding these weapons." She said raising her head, looking at each of them, still ablaze with white fire and the light that seemed to pour out of her. And you know that she is speaking with more than one voice, or perhaps something is speaking _through_ her, though filtered by her own choice of words. 

ooc
Sorry, you guys were asking for it. And it's very much in keeping with chaotic good Saintly behavior.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 2, 2007)

OOC:  This has stalled a bit so I guess I'll try and jump start it again...

IC:  The rapture of the healing radiance and the passion of the delivered message leaves the room in stunning silence.  One cannot help but feel humbled by the obvious spark of pure goodness displayed.

Timrin seems to be the first to emerge from this stupor.  He is no less moved than the others but his dogmatic pragmatism presses him to stay on task.

"Doubtless every criminal or villain has such a story, Lady Alethia; yet far too few ever see the error of their ways.  It is a poinant reminder nonetheless."

"I will not presume to speak for anyone, but my impression is you wish for Murdock to acknowledge his actions were evil and to seek forgiveness for them?"

"Such was not the purpose of my calling this meeting but if the rest of you feel this way as well, then perhaps we have an even bigger problem than I thought."

"I am furious with how things turned out yesterday as well, but I am almost as mad at myself as I am at Murdock, the Rashemis, or Lord Oberon.  I truly do not know what I think about yesterday's events and since I cannot seem to decide, my nature urges me to forge ahead and redefine our relationship such that it will not happen again."

"Perhaps, I simply wish to avoid looking in the mirror?" he says rhetorically.

"How do the rest of you feel about yesterday?"


----------



## kirinke (Nov 2, 2007)

"Aye, you're right. Every criminal does have such a story and it is too easy to lump them all into the faceless 'enemy'. I do not wish us to fall into that trap. We have also lost our focus, our real focus." Alethia said wearily. "These damned conflicts stress our bonds with each other and tire us to the breaking point, which is perhaps our enemies goal. Divide and conquer, the oldest trick in the book of war." she shook her head. 

"We can't afford to side with any one government right now. There is no way we can be assured that our allies are under the influence of the twice damned, either directly or indirectly. I urge caution with whatever we do from now on," she said with a lopsided smile.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 3, 2007)

Shando smiles slightly at Alethia's mention of government's.  "Chances are we may not be welcomed back in Rasheman and we are certainly not welcomed in Waterdeep or Silverymoon.  What country or city can we get banned from next?"

OOC:  DM did you get my email?

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Nov 3, 2007)

"Wherever the Twice Damned have influence of course, even indirectly." Alethia quipped humourlessly as the intense glow faded back to a nearly undectable level as she calmed down. The flames too died down, slowly swirling back around her, before fading away. 

She looked squarly at the warlock. "The next time something like that happens, it may not be with truly evil people. Even the most enlightened individuals can be blindsided by demonic influences. And the Twice damned have honed that particular artform to the highest levels. Being impulsive isn't necessarily bad, but impulsiveness for it's own sake is quite destructive for no apparent gain."

Naverone chuckled dryly, still more than a little stunned with her display. _*"Trust me, she knows what she's talking about."*_


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 4, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando smiles slightly at Alethia's mention of government's.  "Chances are we may not be welcomed back in Rasheman and we are certainly not welcomed in Waterdeep or Silverymoon.  What country or city can we get banned from next?"
> 
> OOC:  DM did you get my email?
> 
> Hawkeye




Sure, you can do that.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 4, 2007)

Suddenly, you all notice Maggie standing in the doorway, holding herself up with one arm and rubbing her eyes with the other.  Blearily, she says "Hey.  Why's everybody fighting?"


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 4, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Sure, you can do that.




OOC:  Great!  I hope to have Shando and Sarah updated today.

Hawkeye


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 6, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Suddenly, you all notice Maggie standing in the doorway, holding herself up with one arm and rubbing her eyes with the other.  Blearily, she says "Hey.  Why's everybody fighting?"




"We are adventurers.  Fighting is what we do."

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Nov 6, 2007)

_*"Oh nothing much. Murdoch went ballistic yesterday and we are not agreeing with what he did. So.... We are simply expressing our displeasure with his actions and what happened in the aftermath." *_  Naverone said, giving her a brief mental rundown of what was actually happening, but making sure not to exhaust her overmuch.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 6, 2007)

Timrin's features soften (and maybe take on a tinge of sadness?) as if draws in a long slow breath.

"Maggie, you shouldn't be here; you're too weak,"  Timrin says helplessly.

'This meeting was not at all going according to plan,' he thinks to himself as he shakes is head.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 6, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin's features soften (and maybe take on a tinge of sadness?) as if draws in a long slow breath.
> 
> "Maggie, you shouldn't be here; you're too weak,"  Timrin says helplessly.
> 
> 'This meeting was not at all going according to plan,' he thinks to himself as he shakes is head.




"Obviously, this is important...I'm not THAT out of it..."  She says as she staggers in, falling down before she gets to Timrin, and sitting herself up against the couch. "Stop being so down.  This should be a happy day!  Rasheman is free now, and the Thayans are severely weakened!  We got another Twice-Damned.  What are the odds this problem will happen again...Murdoch's mighty planar lord grandfather just happening to be the ruler of that patch of land with the authority to order these guys' deaths suddenly appearing to him to have him do stuff that some dont like but him not ever really doing much of it anyway...seriously, when is something like THAT gunna happen again?  And even with all the cred Oberon had, Murdoch still almost did what you wanted...we have some celebrating to do...and planning...lots of planning...also ship fixing..."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 6, 2007)

_*"Mmm. But you are in absolutly no condition to be doing any of that at the moment my dear." *_  Naverone said, his voice tinged with both worry and fondness for the over exuberent young lady. 

Naverone mentally nudges Timrin. _*"Pick her up, why don't you. No one lives forever and even paladins are allowed for a bit of earthly happiness as long as it doesn't interfere with their duty. In good reason of course."*_ 

Alethia smiles at the slightly out of it sorceress. "Well. It's not just that. It's the attitude behind it that some of us have a problem with as well as the fact that he did it in the first place." she sighed, not really wanting to have to go through all of that again. "Alright. In a nutshell:" 

"A: Slaughtering helpless foes is wrong. It violates every code of honor in the book. Bad, wrong, not good. Especially if you offer terms of surrender before hand. I know Timrin probably shouldn't have offered surrender terms. Still... Once they laid down their arms and armour in good faith, we should have kept our side of the bargin. AS GOOD PEOPLE SHOULD.
she said, stressing those words firmly.

B: You shouldn't always believe the voices that sound in your head. Especially with the foes we got gunning for us. 

C: Considering this past day's worth of excitement and the fact that our former charter is pretty much invalid, it has been decided to create a new charter with new rules that we can all live by." 

"By Selune's bright rays, why the heck are you up anyway? You should be in bed and not wobbling around!" Alethia says, finally realizing that Maggie was up, when she should bloody well be in bed.

After Timrin gets her off the floor and onto the couch, she checks the googly-headed sorceress over to make sure that she was alright. If Alethia determines that it's safe enough, she'll cast something to make her less sleepy and out of it.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 6, 2007)

Timrin glances over at Alethia before moving to scoop up Maggie as Naverone suggested.

"Up you go Maggie", as he bends down to to gently lift her unto the couch.  As he does so he can't resist quietly chiding her, "You really shouldn't be up you know?  I'm glad you're here though," he confesses.

Timrin rises again to face the others, "Look people... what are we going to do?  <Facing Alethia but speaking to everyone> Do you need to hear Murdock confess his actions were evil to be able to move on?  I have a feeling he disagrees."

"The question I would like answered is, can we continue to work together?"


----------



## kirinke (Nov 6, 2007)

"No," Alethia tells him quietly. "I can't rightly condem him of his actions, for I've been guilty of as much and worse, from a certain point of view." she smiled a little. "I just don't want that happening again."

She straightened a little.  "I think we can continue working together. Differences of opinion are of course natural in a group such as this, but as long as we all strive to better ourselves and to talk out our differences, I think we can overcome those problems."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 6, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "The question I would like answered is, can we continue to work together?"[/COLOR]




"That is one question I will gladly answer: our goals require us to work together, but beyond that, I would be honored to continue to work with all of you."

OCC: Guys, lets move on. Seriously, Murdoch won't apologize because he does not believe he did anything morally wrong - aside from pissing off his lawfully inclined companions (which he's apologized for)...


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 7, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin glances over at Alethia before moving to scoop up Maggie as Naverone suggested.
> 
> "Up you go Maggie", as he bends down to to gently lift her unto the couch.  As he does so he can't resist quietly chiding her, "You really shouldn't be up you know?  I'm glad you're here though," he confesses.
> 
> ...




Maggie rests hazily against Timrin, and says "You don't have a choice.  The Baneswords chose you.  And so did fate.  You have this ship.  You have the Mithal. You have a loyal force that has sacrificed everything to stay with you and finish this fight.  By the time we get back to the Silver Marches the dwarves will be done building more upgrades for this place.  Our only chance of saving the world is sticking together..."


----------



## frostrune (Nov 8, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Maggie rests hazily against Timrin, and says "You don't have a choice.  The Baneswords chose you.  And so did fate.  You have this ship.  You have the Mithal. You have a loyal force that has sacrificed everything to stay with you and finish this fight.  By the time we get back to the Silver Marches the dwarves will be done building more upgrades for this place.  Our only chance of saving the world is sticking together..."




Timrin simply shrugs helplessly in the face of that arguement.  'The Gods certainly had a hand this', he thinks to himself. 'Perhaps, this was already foreseen and forgiven?'.  

Outwardly, he seems even more confused as he inwardly tries to determine if he accepts such logic because of convenience or truth?


----------



## kirinke (Nov 8, 2007)

"I don't know. Honestly. I.... I think that the Gods are perhaps more forgiving of our sins than we are, but we should nonetheless be more vigilant in the future," 

Alethia offers, smiling a little, a priestess of Selune advocating vigiliance to a paladin of Helm. It was funny in an ironic way. "So my friends. We have not yet decided on a course of action. Rasheman is free from the Twice Damned's vile influence, we can count this a victory of sorts. We should pay our respects to the Queen and explain ourselves and the situation if nothing else, although I suspect Oberone has done that for us, it would be only polite to do so ourselves. While we cannot afford to be under the control of anyone goverment, nor can we afford to um pass up any allies."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 8, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "So my friends. We have not yet decided on a course of action. Rasheman is free from the Twice Damned's vile influence, we can count this a victory of sorts. We should pay our respects to the Queen and explain ourselves and the situation if nothing else, although I suspect Oberone has done that for us, it would be only polite to do so ourselves. While we cannot afford to be under the control of anyone goverment, nor can we afford to um pass up any allies."




"Agreed, We should head down first thing tomorrow morning."  Murdoch makes a mental note to send a messenger to request an audience with the queen. 

"Our meeting would have a higher impact if Kayla were with us." Trying to hide his concern for her, hey contacts Devan telepathically to checks up on her status


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 9, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Maggie rests hazily against Timrin, and says "You don't have a choice.  The Baneswords chose you.  And so did fate.  You have this ship.  You have the Mithal. You have a loyal force that has sacrificed everything to stay with you and finish this fight.  By the time we get back to the Silver Marches the dwarves will be done building more upgrades for this place.  Our only chance of saving the world is sticking together..."




"The Commander is correct:  We have been chosen by powers beyond us.  We have no choice by to work together and trust each other.  There is too much at stake to do otherwise."

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 9, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> "Agreed, We should head down first thing tomorrow morning."  Murdoch makes a mental note to send a messenger to request an audience with the queen.
> 
> "Our meeting would have a higher impact if Kayla were with us." Trying to hide his concern for her, hey contacts Devan telepathically to checks up on her status




She definitely wont be up to getting out of bed at all tomorrow, or for that matter, for at least a week.  And of course, they haven't actually finished cutting the spines out, since they interrupted it for the conference.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 9, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "The Commander is correct:  We have been chosen by powers beyond us.  We have no choice by to work together and trust each other.  There is too much at stake to do otherwise."




"Agreed.  It would seem we are destined to walk the same road."

"But how do we guard against future conflict?  Or is this simply an extreme case never to arise again?"

"It would be convenient to say 'let the Gods sort this out, they have thrown us all together after all' but I doubt they concern themselves with petty moral differences."

"Perhaps it can be something as simple as to say, any attack on another member is grounds for immediate expulsion?  If a God orders such an attack then they surely understand the consequence."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 10, 2007)

Alethia's mouth quirked. "Considering our enemies, that would be harsh, especially if any one of us were charmed or 'meddled' with." her expression was grim as she went over yesterday's events with a clearer head. "In fact, this could well be considered a case of 'meddling'. If Lord Oberone had not interfered, I think that Murdoch might have stayed his hand, I can't see all things though and such 'what if's' lead no where." she leaned back. "All things considered, I think that handling such instances like that should be on a case by case basis as we are doing now."


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 12, 2007)

"There is always the chance of our enemies impersonating one of the gods.  We need to tread carefully."

OOC:  DM how do you want us to go about creating our followers who aren't our cohorts?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 12, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "There is always the chance of our enemies impersonating one of the gods.  We need to tread carefully."
> 
> OOC:  DM how do you want us to go about creating our followers who aren't our cohorts?
> 
> Hawkeye




Make them what you want if you don't need to worry about combat stats.  What do you need with regard to them?


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 13, 2007)

OOC:  Nothing outlandish or anything.  I was just wondering how you wanted them detailed.

Hawkeye


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 17, 2007)

Soooo.....

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Nov 19, 2007)

OOC:  Hawkeye thanks for bumping this.  I lost sight of it.

IC:  Timrin sighs, "I suppose this is the best we are going to do for some kind of decision at this point.  Clearly, we cannot fight each other and expect to be able to work together."

"If our chosen path allies us with a legitimate government in the future, I will attempt to define our authority beforehand.  That should at least help."

"Perhaps another question that needs to be asked is whom do we want to lead?  This mess has made me realize that I assumed that title but such was not officially sanctioned.  Fin and Murdock technically lead the company.  I can take orders as well as give them... provided they are just."

"I will abide the group's decision in this."


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 21, 2007)

"I have no problems with following you Sir Timrin.  What we may need is a battle leader and then the rest of our major decisions by group consensus?

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Nov 22, 2007)

"I think that is probably the wisest decision, out of all of us, Timrin probably has the most experience leading others in the heat of battle. I know that before this, I either fought alone or in small groups. So I would not be the wisest choice." Alethia offered.

*I have no problem with it,* Naverone said._* My purpose here is not to lead mortals. It is in fact quite the opposite. * _


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 27, 2007)

"Lead or follow...again just words. It does not matter, as long as we do what we need to do."


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 30, 2007)

"What about the rest of you?  Dyria?  Fin?

Hawkeye


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 2, 2007)

*cough*

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Dec 2, 2007)

OOC:  I'm starting to wonder if this died?  That last little interparty squabble seems to have taken the life out of this thread.  DM_Matt, are we shutting this down?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 4, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  I'm starting to wonder if this died?  That last little interparty squabble seems to have taken the life out of this thread.  DM_Matt, are we shutting this down?




I enjoy this game and sincerely hope it won't die...
 :\ 
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 4, 2007)

OOC:  Then I guess our characters need to agree to disagree and then move on?

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 4, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  Then I guess our characters need to agree to disagree and then move on?
> Hawkeye




That's pretty much been Murdoch's stance since the beginning...


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 4, 2007)

(alright, then do that)


----------



## kirinke (Dec 5, 2007)

Alethia looks at the others, smiling a little. "Only those who walk the darkest path demand absolute loyalty without question. We have survived in part because of our differences, despite our tendencies towards law, chaos and neutrality. In the end, that doesn't matter when faced against real evil." 


_*Do we stand together? Or do we fall apart? *_  Naverone asked quietly.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 5, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> _*Do we stand together? Or do we fall apart? *_  Naverone asked quietly.




Solemnly, Murdoch states "I am honored to stand with you, my companions and friends."


----------



## frostrune (Dec 5, 2007)

OOC:  All right!  Back in business.

"I am in," Timrin says flatly, "For the sake of Faerun we need to work things out."

Sensing a renewed commitment from those assembled, Timrin stands and helps Maggie to her feet.

"I think that is enough for now.  Let us return to our duties and the injured.  Alethia, could you perhaps make preliminary diplomatic relations with the Rashemi?  I'm sure Murdock would do it but he'll want to be with Kayla until she recovers."

"Alright Maggie, it's back to bed with you."   He scoops her back up and carries her toward the door.  "This is much better," he says more quietly, "At least I don't have crystal shards exploding around my ears this time."

_________________________________________

Devan is waiting patiently by Kayla's bedside when Murdock returns from the meeting.  He says simply, "That Faerie stuff has helped some.  I think we can start whenever you are ready."

You detect no tone of resentment in his words.



OCC:  just trying to move things along a bit.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 6, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  All right!  Back in business.
> 
> "I am in," Timrin says flatly, "For the sake of Faerun we need to work things out."
> 
> ...




Fin meanwhile announces that the ship is starting to do some strange things ever since the banesword got merged with the Mythal and the ships' core.  It looks like some dormant functions are reactivating, but he's having trouble controlling them, and it is causing occasional mishaps.  He thinks he can keep things working until Maggie is up to fixing them though.

Meanwhile, Kayla, a bit confused and not noticing Murdoch in the doorway yet, says "Mkay.  I'm ready.  I guess...."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 6, 2007)

Alethia calls Taavi and Charissa to her, both were present during the meeting. "Well my friends, it seems that we need to open a dialogue with the Rashemi Queen, are you up to a bit of flying?"

Taavi giggled. "Always,"

Charissa weaved up and down, uncertainly. "Should I stay or go with him?"

"Two are better than one, yes." Alethia said with a smile. "Be well, be safe."

With that, the two messengers sped off, to find the Rashemi queen.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 6, 2007)

Shando nods, "I, too will stand with you.  Lets take the battle to our foes."

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 6, 2007)

Murdoch, reasured that his companions are united once more, will go to Kayla.

He nods at Devan. "So let us begin", he says, as he holds her hand. He'll telepathically try to appease her, hoping to help ease the pain.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 6, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Murdoch, reasured that his companions are united once more, will go to Kayla.
> 
> He nods at Devan. "So let us begin", he says, as he holds her hand. He'll telepathically try to appease her, hoping to help ease the pain.





Devan draws in a deep breath and nods at Murdock.

To Kayla he says gently, "Ready yourself, lass.  I will try to be as quick as I can."

With that he grimly takes up his sharpest knife, blesses it, and begins his bloody work.


OOC:  DM_Matt, please feel free to jump us ahead a few days.  I'm pretty sure none of us will be doing much of anything beyond resting and repairing the ship.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 7, 2007)

Alethia stood up. "Devan, will you need me to help you with Kayla?" she asked, referring to finishing up the surgery.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 7, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia stood up. "Devan, will you need me to help you with Kayla?" she asked, referring to finishing up the surgery.





"Aye lass, your calming touch seems to help as well.  Hopefully this will be the last time."  You can tell he really finds the task distastful and draining.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 7, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Devan draws in a deep breath and nods at Murdock.
> 
> To Kayla he says gently, "Ready yourself, lass.  I will try to be as quick as I can."
> 
> ...




(I think Murdoch should get a word in regarding this scene, which is why I'm holding it up.)


----------



## kirinke (Dec 7, 2007)

Alethia nods and helps Kayla drink down some purplish potions that seem to make her groggy, to drive the pain away somewhat. The less she stressed out, the better off she'd be. She then uses her ease-pain spell in a spend-thrift way. Now that they weren't in a combat situation, she could freely use her spells for healing, rather than combat.
She'll also use her white-fire ability to heal the wounds as soon as Devan cuts the thorns out, to further arrest the pain the woman is in.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 8, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (I think Murdoch should get a word in regarding this scene, which is why I'm holding it up.)




Murdoch tries his best to soothe Kayla's soul telepathically. He remains stoic as he caresses her hair, but the tears in his eyes betray the true emotions he is feeling.

As Kayla and Devan continue to help, he looks at them, eyes reddened but his voice steady "Thank you my friends. Perhaps one day I will be able to repay you."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 9, 2007)

"We do this because this is our calling Murdoch, not because we expect any sort of payment," Alethia remarks with a smile as the weird, pure white flames play over her hands and seem to seep into the wounded witch.

She knew, oh she knew why he did what he did and could understand the reasons behind it. Her free hand reached for his and squeezed it, conveying empathy and understanding. "She'll be okay Murdoch."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 10, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "We do this because this is our calling Murdoch, not because we expect any sort of payment," Alethia remarks with a smile as the weird, pure white flames play over her hands and seem to seep into the wounded witch.
> 
> She knew, oh she knew why he did what he did and could understand the reasons behind it. Her free hand reached for his and squeezed it, conveying empathy and understanding. "She'll be okay Murdoch."




Murdoch nods in appreciation, emotions inhibiting any words...


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 12, 2007)

Shando and Sarah will spend their time tending to those that don't require healing magicks until the point of exhaustion, getting a few hours of sleep and then back to work.

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Dec 12, 2007)

Timrin carries Maggie back to her bed setting her down gently.

"Now stay there... please," he finishes a little less sternly.  

"Sounds like Fin has some magical problems he needs to run by you but there is no need for you to be up flitting about.  Save your strength.  He can find you."

He kisses her hand gently.  "I'll be back to check on you in a while.  I need to help with the wounded and set our defenses as we will probably be grounded for a few days."

OOC:  Timrin will be in and out helping where he can seeing to the ship's mundane defenses.  He will also remind Alethia that they need inquire about Aiden Zarun's wife and family.  She was Rashemi and they may know something that could useful.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 17, 2007)

So Dm, about that meeting with the Witch Queen and the family of Zauren's wife?

Hawkeye


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 22, 2007)

*cough cough*

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 27, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 28, 2007)

OOC:  I am hoping its just an effect from the holidays.

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 28, 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  I am hoping its just an effect from the holidays.
> 
> Hawkeye




OCC: Same here, I really enjoy this game!


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 28, 2007)

I do plan on getting back to posting, I just might need a little time to regather my plans (i.e. whats going on not in Rasheman, etc. )and refamiliarize myself with them, especially bc some of it is scttered about my brain.  I'll try to have something up to move things forward a bit soon.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 28, 2007)

ooc
Kinda figured that, I hope everyone gots lots of loot!


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 9, 2008)

OCC: Happy new year y'all! 
Please consider this a BuMp! ;-)
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 19, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 26, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 26, 2008)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Bump




I'll support your bump, so you don't feel you're alone! :\ 
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Falkus (Jan 27, 2008)

Yo!


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 3, 2008)

Calling the DM!

Hawkeye


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 10, 2008)

Signs aren't looking good.   :\ 

Hawkeye


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 20, 2008)

10 days without a response.  I think this game is dead.    

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 20, 2008)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> 10 days without a response.  I think this game is dead.
> 
> Hawkeye




I'm still clinging to the hope that it might restart. We've been playing forever, and it's really a pity that things would stall at this point...


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 12, 2008)

Its been three weeks now.  We're dead.

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 4, 2008)

Here's a long shot! BuMp!


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 4, 2008)

*wave*

Hawkeye


----------

